#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  "Свобода воли" в буддизме

## madigeyev

Добрый день!

Я регулярно читаю этот форум, но зарегистрировался только сегодня. И хочу обсудить интересущий меня вопрос (нигде в литературе по буддизму я пока не встречал ответ на него): как буддизм трактует вопрос о свободе воли. 

Конечно же, я в курсе, что действия, желания и мысли человека обусловлены внешними причинами, и полностью с этим согласен. Но все-таки это не механическая обусловленность, иначе не было бы возможности вырваться из этого круга. На чем же основана эта возможность и как она реализуется в реальной жизни? Интересно было бы узнать точку зрения "патриархов" (не важно, какой традиции). Сам я, повторю, никогда не встречал рассмотрения этого вопроса в буддийской литературе - но я никак не могу назвать себя знатоком источников.

Кстати, сейчас вопрос о свободе воли начал обсуждаться и на форуме Кураева:

http://www.kuraev.ru/forum/view.php?...313&section=24 

С уважением,
Михаил Адигеев

----------


## pilot

лучше (имхо) у торчинова посмотреть:
http://www.webboard.ru/mes.php?id=34...715&lst=&arhv=

----------


## Ассаджи

Кое-что есть в введении к "Крыльям Пробуждения":

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma...ings/intro.htm

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от pilot_ 
> *лучше (имхо) у торчинова посмотреть:
> http://www.webboard.ru/mes.php?id=34...715&lst=&arhv=*


Спасибо. Я просмотрел, очень интересно. Но, насколько я понял, у участников обсуждения не было четкой позиции в этом вопросе.

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *Кое-что есть в введении к "Крыльям Пробуждения":
> 
> http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma...ings/intro.htm*


Большое спасибо за ссылку! Похоже, это то, что надо. Конечно, там только основа, но и это лучше, чем ничего.

Я когда-то читал этот текст, но в спешке, и поэтому самое интересное пропустил  :Frown: 

В виде краткого резюме я пока для себя (и в ответе на форума Кураева) сформулировал так:
Настоящее обусловлено двумя типами причин - прошлыми событиями и волевыми воздействиями в настоящем. "Свобода воли" как раз и обусловлена тем, что наши теперешние действия и мысли тоже влияют на настоящее. Но эта свобода очень сильно ограничена тем, что на настоящее влияют также и прошлые события, и наши прошлые действия и мысли. Зная истинный порядок вещей, можно ослабить "власть прошлого"  :Smilie: ) (не совершая действий, которые приведут к отрицательным последствиям) и таким образом достичь освобождения. Тут принципиальную роль играет именно знание - потому что без знания истинных причин невозможно сделать верный выбор, и, не обладая полным знанием, мы практически всегда делаем неверный выбор, оставаясь во власти предыдущей кармы.

----------


## AlexТ

Все обусловлено, и Анатта. Поэтому, даже решение, даже воля, оно тоже обусловленно причинами и случается единствено возможным путем которым оно могло случится как результат определеного набора причин. То что произошло, должно было произойти так, а не иначе, поэтому именно это а не то и произошло.

Нужно понять что воля не принадлежит ни кому, а является просто опасным процессом, который  непостояный, не высшее благо, и не я.

----------


## DraviG

> Все обусловлено, и Анатта. Поэтому, даже решение, даже воля, оно тоже обусловленно причинами и случается* единствено возможным путем* которым оно могло случится как результат определеного набора причин. То что произошло, должно было произойти так, а не иначе, поэтому именно это а не то и произошло.
> 
> Нужно понять что воля не принадлежит ни кому, а является просто опасным процессом, который  непостояный, не высшее благо, и не я.


Может быть я не прав, но я всегда интуитивно считал, что случаются все же не "ЕДИНСТВЕННО возможным путем".

Решение и воля - разные вещи.

Ведь если посмотреть на Дхамму то в самой дхамме даны руководство по работе с умом. 
Фактически как неумелые качества ума заменить умелыми.

А вот будет человек это делать или не будет - зависит уже от человека.

Даже если подойти "в лоб" - "Musavada veramaṇi sikkhapadaṃ samadiyami".
Склонности остаются, но вот позволяю я функционировать порокам или нет - зависит еще и от воли и решительности в этом вопросе.
С тем что не постоянно - не спорю... если я 1 раз не совру это не значит что я никогда не совру... 

Если я не прав, то тогда уже у меня возникает вопрос - а в чем же тогда ценность человеческого рождения (как ни в этом аспекте) если по сути от нас ничего не зависит и мы как животные или обитатели низших миров лишь пожинаем плоды каммы, которые оказались просто получше  :EEK!: 


Да и если бы все было так, ка пишите вы... Дхамма была бы не нужна - все происходит *единсвенно возможным способом*, какой тогда смысл в Прибежище и во всей Дхамме?

----------

Сергей Хос (28.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все обусловлено, и Анатта. Поэтому, даже решение, даже воля, оно тоже обусловленно причинами и случается единствено возможным путем которым оно могло случится как результат определеного набора причин


Из такой позиции следует естественный вывод: нирвана есть следствие взаимообусловленных процессов, происходящих в сансаре.

Значит, при вступлении на Путь человек не совершает никакого собственного выбора, это просто происходит с ним вследствии естественных, сансарных причин. И в процессе следования по пути он в реальности не прикладывает никаких собственных усилий на основе понимания и различения между благим и неблагим: он во всем подобен биллиардному шару, движущемуся по траектории, полностью обусловленной множеством факторов.
И "попадание его в лузу" нирваны тоже обусловлено этими же причинами.
Короче, живем "как карта ляжет".

Правильно я Вас понимаю?

----------


## Karadur

Тут, видимо, проблема в смешивании терминов. AlexTheGreat приравнивает обусловленность и предопределённость, детерминизм.
Но обусловленность и детерминизм - разные вещи, из обусловленности не следует детерминизм, хотя из детерминизма может следовать обсуловленность.

----------


## AlexТ

> Тут, видимо, проблема в смешивании терминов. AlexTheGreat приравнивает обусловленность и предопределённость, детерминизм.
> Но обусловленность и детерминизм - разные вещи, из обусловленности не следует детерминизм, хотя из детерминизма может следовать обсуловленность.


Я понимаю обусловленость (особенно в контексте Анатта) так:

*Если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "А" а не Б.*

Нету Агента который бы мог поменят причинность так чтоб

Даже если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "Б" а не "А".

----------

Zom (28.11.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Из такой позиции следует естественный вывод: нирвана есть следствие взаимообусловленных процессов, происходящих в сансаре.


Moжете пожалуйста это обьяснить?  Ниббана это не следствие. Ниббана "достигается" но не производится.





> Значит, при вступлении на Путь человек не совершает никакого собственного выбора, это просто происходит с ним вследствии естественных, сансарных причин.



Все что происходить, происходит из необходимых причин.   Хорошие действия следуют от влияния Мудрости.  Неблагие действия исходят от неведения (авиджа).




> И в процессе следования по пути он в реальности не прикладывает никаких собственных усилий


Правильно. Вся воля, все решения, полностью обусловленые безличными причинами. Нету Атты.





> на основе понимания и различения между благим и неблагим: он во всем подобен биллиардному шару, движущемуся по траектории, полностью обусловленной множеством факторов.


Да. Но со всем этим, хорошо делать хорошие действия, и не надо делать плохие действия. Очень важно слышать учение Будды. Оно вкладывает возможность выхода из Самсары.  Кстати слушатели Будды (саваки), так и называются. Услышав учение, и накапливая мудрость, в конце концов поможет снять все оковы.





> И "попадание его в лузу" нирваны тоже обусловлено этими же причинами.


Да. Если бы был контроль, то "я" достиг бы Ниббану уже давно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Может быть я не прав, но я всегда интуитивно считал, что случаются все же не "ЕДИНСТВЕННО возможным путем".
> 
> Решение и воля - разные вещи.



Я думаю так.  Да, у меня были такие варианты. Но почему именно этот вариант был выбран а не тот? Потомучто были все условия для этого а не того варианта.





> Ведь если посмотреть на Дхамму то в самой дхамме даны руководство по работе с умом. Фактически как неумелые качества ума заменить умелыми.


Все это происходит согласно причинно-следственому потоку.





> А вот будет человек это делать или не будет - зависит уже от человека.


Зависит от наличия мудрости (_paññā_) или незнания (_avijjā_) a также от других накопленых качеств.

Если есть достаточно благих качеств и знания, то ум будет неизбежно соблюдать правила так как видит пользу от Кусала действий и вред акусала действий.






> Если я не прав, то тогда уже у меня возникает вопрос - а в чем же тогда ценность человеческого рождения (как ни в этом аспекте) если по сути от нас ничего не зависит и мы как животные или обитатели низших миров лишь пожинаем плоды каммы, которые оказались просто получше


Moжно накопить достаточно мудрости и достичь полного освобождения.
В животном мире (или в других неблагих мирах), нельзя





> Да и если бы все было так, ка пишите вы... Дхамма была бы не нужна - все происходит *единсвенно возможным способом*, какой тогда смысл в Прибежище и во всей Дхамме?



Когда мудростью видно вред вредных поступков и спасение от страдания в благих поступках, то ум естественно начинает действовать с мудростью. 

Путь возникает, и все больше и больше дуккхи прекращается.

----------

DraviG (28.11.2010), Zom (28.11.2010)

----------


## До

> Значит, при вступлении на Путь человек не совершает никакого собственного выбора, это просто происходит с ним вследствии естественных, сансарных причин.


Да не так. Выбор же есть. Как можно отрицать очевидный факт - что вы совершаете выбор? Непонятно как некоторые люди так мыслят, что у них очевидного - нет.

Так - совершает _собственный выбор_ в следствии сансарных причин.




> И в процессе следования по пути он в реальности не прикладывает никаких собственных усилий на основе понимания и различения между благим и неблагим: он во всем подобен биллиардному шару, движущемуся по траектории, полностью обусловленной множеством факторов.


Как бильярдный шар прикладывает усилия на основе понимания и различения.

Скажем, удар шара о левый бортик, это усилие, а о правый различение - так вот он бьётся, значит совершает и усилие и различение.

----------


## До

> Ниббана это не следствие. Ниббана "достигается" но не производится.


Слова различны, а по смыслу? Нирвана _достигается_, а счастье _производится_? Что-то не улавливаю принципиальной разницы - и там, и там нужные _поступки_.

ps. "_Неблагие действия исходят от неведения (авиджа)_." -- Сансарические _благие_ тоже.

----------


## AlexТ

> Слова различны, а по смыслу? Нирвана _достигается_, а счастье _производится_?


Приятное чувство (_sukkha-vedanā_) от небходимых причин (_dhātu,  āyatana, khandha, kusala kammavipāka_)





> Что-то не улавливаю принципиальной разницы - и там, и там нужные _поступки_.


Когда ум перестает совершать каммически активные дейстия (под влиянием 10 оков, в котором avijjā самая главная)  то это Ниббана при жизни.





> ps. "_Неблагие действия исходят от неведения (авиджа)_." -- Сансарические _благие_ тоже.



В принцепе, да. Но я говорил больше о прекращении страдания и выхода из самсары.  Даже мирская хорошая камма (_под влиянием avijjā_) только продливает самсару. А paññā ускоряет выход из самсары.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да не так. Выбор же есть. Как можно отрицать очевидный факт - что вы совершаете выбор?


Я вот тоже не понимаю, как, но многие буддисты считают это естественным выводом из доктрины анатмы.




> Так - совершает _собственный выбор_ в следствии сансарных причин.


Здесь нарушение логики на мой взгляд: если нечто (например, выбор) происходит вследствии неких причин, о нем нельзя говорить как о собственном.
Тогда можно сказать: "Со мной нечто происходит".

Например, так:
моего уха достигли некие колебания воздуха, которые по случайности оказались проповедью Дхармы. Эти колебания произвели такое действие в моем ухе, что мое тело перестало совершать дурные поступки.
В результате движения моего ума прекратились, и это есть достижение нирваны.

Вот примерно к такой схеме должны сводиться рассуждения буддистов, отрицающих свободный выбор.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я вот тоже не понимаю, как, но многие буддисты считают это естественным выводом из доктрины анатмы.
> 
> Здесь нарушение логики на мой взгляд: если нечто (например, выбор) происходит вследствии неких причин, о нем нельзя говорить как о собственном.



"_Выбор из вариантов_" как сложное действие  мыслей, намерений, и т.д. - происходит.  Но все это жестко обусловлено причинами.  И результат всегда исходит из причин.

Если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошел выбор "А", то произойдет выбор "А" а не выбор "Б".

----------

DraviG (28.11.2010)

----------


## До

> Я вот тоже не понимаю, как, но многие буддисты считают это естественным выводом из доктрины анатмы.


Это же вы как-то пытаетесь сократить собственные поступки.

Собственные поступки и выбор - есть. Это очевидный факт.
Обусловленность - есть. Это очевидный факт.

У вас же посылка, что одно аннигилирует другое. ("Раз есть обусловленность, то нет выбора." - В этой логике ошибка.)
Это значит, что вы как-то отвлекаетесь от очевидных данных фактов, раз у вас два очевидных данных факта начинают друг другу противоречить.




> Здесь нарушение логики на мой взгляд: если нечто (например, выбор) происходит вследствии неких причин, о нем нельзя говорить как о собственном.


Вполне можно.




> Тогда можно сказать: "Со мной нечто происходит".


Не логично.

Определение моего осознанного и свободноволевого поступка не включает тот факт, что миллиард лет назад вселенная не была создана. Однако же она создана, и этот факт никак не делает ваши поступки не свободными. Но если бы она не была создана, вы бы их не совершили.

Ну или другой пример для вас вашей логической ошибки - _так как я хочу есть я не жарю еду на сковородке, а она сама по себе жарится; а вот если бы я не хотел есть то да, я бы жарил её на скоровродке_! = Надеюсь очевидна нелогичность?




> Вот примерно к такой схеме должны сводиться рассуждения буддистов, отрицающих свободный выбор.


Они не отрицают, у них свободный выбор не противоречит обусловленности.

----------


## DraviG

*AlexTheGreat*
Мда... не лишено логики)) 
Надо будет получше подумать  над этим  на досуге.

----------


## Zom

> Я вот тоже не понимаю, как, но многие буддисты считают это естественным выводом из доктрины анатмы.


Свободна выбора есть, но эта свобода, на мой взгляд, иллюзорна. То есть для следования по Пути очень полезно использовать тот самый видимый и ощущаемый феномен "свободной воли" (Я решаю, а не кто-то за Меня; Я захотел - Я сделал; и т.д.). Покуда действия, исходящие из этого, соответствуют Пути, это хорошо. А в конце пути, когда выяснится на прямом опыте иллюзорность свободы воли, это уже мешать не будет. 

Кстати, небезынтересно, что в одной сутте ощущение "я" Будда сравнивает именно с ощущением свободы выбора. Он говорит там примерно так - если бы тело было "я", то можно было бы пожелать, и оно стало бы таким-то, или иным (согласно воле). То есть сам феномен самости соотносится с волением. А ещё интересно, что воля (камма-санкхара) в схеме взаимозависимого возникновения, является следствием невежества. Архат, уничтожив невежество, не имеет более действующей камма-санкхары, т.е. воления.

----------

DraviG (28.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Они не отрицают, у них свободный выбор не противоречит обусловленности.


Непонятно, как такое возможно. Свобода выбора и обусловленность - взаимоисключающие категории.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Свободна выбора есть, но эта свобода, на мой взгляд, иллюзорна.


Это мир иллюзорен. А свобода как раз реальна. Именно потому, что мир иллюзорен.

----------


## Zom

Как раз мир-то и не иллюзорен ,)

----------


## До

> Непонятно, как такое возможно. Свобода выбора и обусловленность - взаимоисключающие категории.


Когда-нибудь поймёте!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошел выбор "А", то произойдет выбор "А" а не выбор "Б".


По этой схеме действительно совершаются кармические поступки, в основе которых лежит эгоизм, пристрастие к самости. Для таких выборов причины действительно находятся теле, или в скандхах, говоря шире.
Но намерение, направленное к Дхарме, не является обусловленным, оно всегда свободное.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Когда-нибудь поймёте!


Надеюсь этого избежать. "Понять" (признать) глупость - значит стать дураком.

----------


## До

> Надеюсь этого избежать. "Понять" (признать) глупость - значит стать дураком.


Если собственную глупость, то наоборот стать умнее, разве нет?

----------


## AlexТ

> По этой схеме действительно совершаются кармические поступки, в основе которых лежит эгоизм, пристрастие к самости. Для таких выборов причины действительно находятся теле, или в скандхах, говоря шире.
> Но намерение, направленное к Дхарме, не является обусловленным, оно всегда свободное.


Намерение направленое к Дхамме, тоже обусловленно.  

Пример: Если человек не знает о Дхамме, если у него нету врожденных супер качеств (парамит), если омрачения сильно действуют, если все его товарищи приглашают его выпить и погулять, то  как он может выбрать "_стремиться к Дхамме_"?

----------

Федор Ф (29.11.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пример: Если человек не знает о Дхамме, если у него нету врожденных супер качеств (парамит), если омрачения сильно действуют, если все его товарищи приглашают его выпить и погулять, то  как он может выбрать "_стремиться к Дхамме_"?


И что, для такого человека категорически исключена всякая возможность в какой-то ситуации совершить выбор в пользу отказа от эгоизма?
Мне кажется, вы недооцениваете людей.

----------


## AlexТ

> И что, для такого человека категорически исключена всякая возможность в какой-то ситуации совершить выбор в пользу отказа от эгоизма?
> Мне кажется, вы недооцениваете людей.


Eсли этот человек услышит Дхамму, и если у него есть хорошие качества, то услышаная мудрость может повлиять на него и изменить его  в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Eсли этот человек услышит Дхамму, и если у него есть хорошие качества, то услышаная мудрость может повлиять на него и изменить его  в лучшую сторону.


Ну правильно, я выше примерно так это и описал:
Его уха достигнут некие колебания воздуха, которые по случайности могут оказаться проповедью Дхармы. Эти колебания произведут такое действие в его ухе, что его тело перестанет совершать дурные поступки.
В результате движения ума постепенно угаснут, а это есть достижение нирваны.

И никакого личного участия. Ум ведь - это просто некий фактор, связывающий ухо с конечностями, навроде электрического тока в компьютере. Главное - загрузить подходящую программу, а дальше все само собой...

----------


## До

> Главное - загрузить подходящую программу, а дальше все само собой...


Не само собой, а дальше ваши поступки и т.д.

Интересно, почему вы считаете, что ваши поступки, это "само собой"?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не само собой, а дальше ваши поступки и т.д.
> Интересно, почему вы считаете, что ваши поступки, это "само собой"?


Это не я так считаю, это следует из представления об абсолютной обусловленности. О каких "моих поступках" можно говорить, если выбора нет, а все совершается в силу причин?
"Исключительно в силу причин и следствий" - это и есть "само собой".

----------


## До

> Это не я так считаю, это следует


Не следует. Жаль что вы не дружите с логикой, а то мы бы могли проверить это силлогизмом.




> из представления об абсолютной обусловленности.


"Абсолютной"? Интересная неожиданно возникшая поправочка.




> О каких "моих поступках" можно говорить, если выбора нет, а все совершается в силу причин?


О тех, которые вы сознательно совершаете. Это т.н. ваши поступки.




> "Исключительно в силу причин и следствий" - это и есть "само собой".


А что ещё есть кроме причин и следствий назовите пожалуйста.

Даже если у вас _атман_ обуславливает ваши поступки, то это уже зависимость от атмана, разве нет?

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну правильно, я выше примерно так это и описал:
> Его уха достигнут некие колебания воздуха, которые по случайности могут оказаться проповедью Дхармы. Эти колебания произведут такое действие в его ухе, что его тело перестанет совершать дурные поступки.
> В результате движения ума постепенно угаснут, а это есть достижение нирваны.
> 
> И *никакого личного участия.* Ум ведь - это просто некий фактор, связывающий ухо с конечностями, навроде электрического тока в компьютере. Главное - загрузить подходящую программу, а дальше все само собой...


Правильно. Атты нет. Есть только безличные дхаммы, которые текут  причинно-следственым путем.

В суттах очень часто упоминается случаи где услышав дхамму, развилось такая Мудрость, что произошло просветление.

Правильное усилие возникает как следствие благих (кусала) качеств и мудрости. Нету "Я" которое могло бы прилагать усилие.

----------


## Pavel

> Я понимаю обусловленость (особенно в контексте Анатта) так:
> 
> *Если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "А" а не Б.*
> 
> Нету Агента который бы мог поменят причинность так чтоб
> 
> Даже если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "Б" а не "А".


Только вот из такого понимания выходит, что если есть агент, который обеспечивает, чтобы 


> *Если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "А" а не Б.*


то тот же агент обеспечивает и выполнимость условия 


> Даже если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "Б" а не "А".


И никаких "замен", о которых Вы пытаетесь говорить - лишь сплошное обеспечение выполнения условий взаимодействия. Разница в этом случае между одним условием и другим заключается лишь в том, что в выполнение одного Вы верите, а в выполнение другого Вы не верите. Другими словами Вы не верите в случайность, а полно людей, которые в случайность верят в частности среди физиков и математиков, которые не верят в Бога. Тотальная обусловленность - это провозглашение Бога, который вездесущ и всемогуч, всеобусловливающий и соответственно единственное действующее "лицо" на этой сцене. Он и Мир, он и Закон; и причина, и следствие; и прошлое, и настоящее, и будущее - Абсолют.

Нет тотального контроля (обеспечения) выполнимости условия (возникновения следствия по причине) - нет ни причин, ни следствий. а есть лишь тотальная случайность сменяющих друг друга факторов.

----------


## Pavel

> Eсли этот человек услышит Дхамму, и если у него есть хорошие качества, то услышаная мудрость может повлиять на него и изменить его  в лучшую сторону.


Видите, Вы сами ввели элемент случайности, а не обусловленности, не замечая этого - Ваше "если"... 

Если есть внешние факторы, которые могут изменить мою судьбу, то такие факторы лежат за пределами моих индивидуальных особенностей и могут быть рассмотрены как случайность. Я случайно могу обрести Дхамму, равно как и случайно ее потерять. Что значит случайно? Можно рассмотреть на вот таком примере:
 некто выехал на автомобиле и сбил пешехода.

Все многообразие причин выезда на автомобиле этого некто (всего внешнего мира, что повлиял на происходящее с некто) в сочетании со всем многообразием причин того, что конкретный пешеход появился на дороге (все многообразие внешних причин по отношению к пешеходу) перед колесами его автомобиля - это случайный процесс в силу именно многообразия причин. Даже в условиях бесконечного внушения себе идеи, что всему есть всегда причина, сам случайный процесс обнаруживается по конкретным признакам, которые описываются в подобном случае нормальным распределением. Обнаружили нормальное распределение - процесс случайный, ибо это его внешний отличительный признак, даже если в основе провозглашается тотальная взаимозависимость всех причин и следствий. 

Обусловленность - это способность распознать список необходимых и достаточных причин возникновения. 
Случайность - это не способность распознать список необходимых и достаточных причин возникновения, т.е. неспособность умозрительно выявить закономерность.

Поэтому провозглашение тотальной обусловленности в условиях отсутствия видения причин и условий возникновения любого явления - это нелепая привязанность к "тотальной обусловленности" при отсутствии адекватной оценки собственного восприятия. Человек, который так себя ведет, подобен попугаю, который повторяет те или иные слова, не понимая их смысла.

Какой смысл у "обусловленности" и "случайности"? Кто или что обеспечивает тотальную обусловленность или любую случайность? Без ответов на эти вопросы как-то уж слишком "по-птичьи" звучат слова о том, что все обусловлено какими-то причинами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> А что ещё есть кроме причин и следствий назовите пожалуйста.


Закон. Вот сила является причиной действия. Действие является причиной возникновения другой силы - силы противодействия. Противодействие является следствием силы противодействия. А всему этому головой является "Закон Ньютона". В условиях отсутствия Закона нет ни причин, ни следствий, и уж тем более обусловленностей.

А вот далее Сергей Хос разъяснит Вам то, что все законы порождаются только индивидуальным умом... И чтобы оспорить его такую позицию, придется дать имя Этому Закону, что обеспечивает тотальную обусловленность этого мира, и при этом находется вне индивидуального ума (не является производной индивидуального ума).  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правильное усилие возникает как следствие благих (кусала) качеств и мудрости.


Нет. Правильное усилие возникает как следствие (1) правильного понимания и (2) правильного намерения - первых шагов воьмиричного пути.
А правильное понимание может быть только собственным. Даже если вы принимаете чужую т.зрения (например, учителя), вы все равно принимаете собственное решение - принять ее или нет.

----------


## Zom

Так правильное понимание - это отчасти и есть мудрость. По крайней мере традиционного первые два фактора относят именно к ней.

----------


## Karadur

> Я понимаю обусловленость (особенно в контексте Анатта) так:
> 
> *Если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "А" а не Б.*


Классическое определение *детерминизма* таково: у нас есть некая система, мы рассматриваем объекты в этой системе. Система называется детерминистичной, если одинаковом исходном состоянии системы *С1* и наборе причин а,б,в, ... х система всегда будет принимать состояние *С2*.

Это означает, что одинаковое сочетание причин и условий всегда приведёт к одному и тому же исходу. Кроме того, зная текущее состояние системы *С2*, можно всегда установить, каково было *С1*. Детерминизм действует и в обратную сторону.

Теперь определим *обусловленность*. Обусловленность означает, что у любого исхода *С2* всегда есть предыдущие причины и нет какого-то "агента", как вы пишете.

Но заметьте, из этого определения не следует детерминизма. Т.е. _не следует_, что из состояния *С1* всегда следует _единственно возможное_ состояние *С2*.

Классический пример с фотоном, отражающемуся от полупрозрачного зеркала: его поведение обусловлено, но недерминистично. Он может как отразиться, так и пролететь сквозь полупрозрачное зеркало и делает это совершенно случайно. Его поведение полностью обусловлено, но недетерминистично.




> Нету Агента который бы мог поменят причинность так чтоб
> Даже если есть все необходимые причины чтоб произошло "А", то произойдет "Б" а не "А".


Вы делаете слишком сильное утверждение, говоря, что из неких причин а,б, в... х всегда следует только _одно_ следствие *А*.
На самом деле из причин всегда возможно несколько различных следствий-альтернатив: *А1, А2 ... Аn*. И вот тут может проявится "свобода воли".  Свобода воли означает обусловленную возможность выбирать. Вы можете выбирать из *А1, А2, ... Аn*, но не более того, вы не можете перепрыгнуть через обусловленность из добавить к варантам выбора альтернативы, которые не обусловлены предыдущими причинами.

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> так и пролететь сквозь полупрозрачное зеркало и делает это совершенно случайно.


"Случайности не случайны" -) (c)

----------


## Karadur

> "Случайности не случайны" -) (c)


Случайны, в данном случае именно что случайны.
Но все возможные альтернативы при этом - обусловлены.

На самом деле, если вдуматься, то нет никаких оснований считать, что из набора причин всегда следует только одно следствие.

Нигде в сутрах вы не найдёте указания на то, что мир полностью детерминистичен.

----------


## Zom

> Нигде в сутрах вы не найдёте указания на то, что мир полностью детерминистичен.


Мне достаточно пророчеств ,)

----------


## Pavel

> Мне достаточно пророчеств ,)


Пророчества в суттах не более пророчества, чем мои, когда я заявляю, что деревянные дома горят и будут гореть. 

Вообще вопрос достаточности пророчеств крайне банален, почему одних вполне устраивают пророчества Павла, других пророчества индейцев Майя, пророчества Будды, пророчества Ванги или пророчества ....

Я бы обратил Ваше внимание на пророчество Будды относительно Ананды: "либо/либо", либо станет миродержцем, либо архатом...  :Smilie:  Никакого детерминизма. Все в духе типичного бытового пророчества: либо из этого парня выйдет классный математик, либо классный инженер. Смотрим, действительно стал не плохим системным программистом, что не противоречит ни первому, ни второму предсказанию.

Zom, кстати вопрос на засыпку  :Smilie: , коли уж речь пошла о пророчествах и их подтверждаемости: кто такой "миродержец", и как его обнаружить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Нет. Правильное усилие возникает как следствие (1) правильного понимания и (2) правильного намерения - первых шагов воьмиричного пути.
> А правильное понимание может быть только собственным. Даже если вы принимаете чужую т.зрения (например, учителя), вы все равно принимаете собственное решение - принять ее или нет.


Если есть возможность по единственному критерию (законченному списку критериев) отличить правильное от не правильного, то тогда возможно говорить о единственно возможной цепи возникновения правильного. А до тех пор, пока правильное является лишь синонимом абсолютно верного, вариантов его возникновения - тысячи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Теперь определим *обусловленность*. Обусловленность означает, что у любого исхода *С2* всегда есть предыдущие причины и нет какого-то "агента", как вы пишете.
> Но заметьте, из этого определения не следует детерминизма.


Мне кажется, Вы не правы: как раз следует.
Об обусловленности можно говорить просто в силу того, что мы не знаем в точности действия всех факторов. Узнаем, и она превратится в детерминизм.




> Свобода воли означает обусловленную возможность выбирать.


Понятно, что любой выбор совершается в рамках обстоятельств: если выбирать не из чего, то и выбора быть не может.
Смысл вопроса о свободе выбора сводится к вопросу о том, свободен ли сам акт выбора между предстоящими возможностями, само принятие решения.

А поскольку решение (как правильное, так и неправильное) всегда принимается из некоего понимания, то вопрос о свободе воли (=выбора) сопряжен с проблемой: что есть акт понимания.
Для меня это выглядит так: утверждение об отсутствии свобода воли (=выбора) равнозначно утверждению об отсутствии понимания как способности в человеке.

----------


## Pavel

> Случайны, в данном случае именно что случайны.
> Но все возможные альтернативы при этом - обусловлены.


Вопросы случайности и обусловленности всегда носят характер относительности. Относительно буддийских взглядов водитель автомобиля, задавивший пешехода, рассматривается как обусловленный объект/субъект (кармически обусловленный), а фактор присутствия пешехода на дороге как случайность - не обусловливающий судьбу автомобилиста фактор. 

Любые же попытки свести все многообразие внешних и внутренних по отношению к субъекту факторов к некой замкнутой системе обусловленностей - это фатализм, а не буддизм. В такой системе все предопределено, как причины, так и следствия, высшим по отношению к этой системе Законом (Богом) или иными словами проявляется не воля индивидуальности, а высшая воля Закона (Бога). В таких случаях и говорят, что все происходит по воле Божьей, чьи пути (намерения) неисповедимы (не даны в познании). А дальше порождается все многообразие идей познания через единение (с Богом опять же), которые так или иначе сводятся к идее непротивления Закону Высшему - "видению-как-есть". 

Что есть? Вот что есть, то и следует видеть таковым, каковым оно есть на самом деле, а не является в умозрительном восприятии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Для меня это выглядит так: утверждение об отсутствии свобода воли (=выбора) равнозначно утверждению об отсутствии понимания как способности в человеке.


А если не абсолютизировать способность понимать?... Такая способность то есть, то ее нет, равно как и выбор, то осуществляется, то действование происходит без какого-либо выбора равно как и понимания.

Любое живое существо можно поставить в условия отсутствия выбора равно как и отсутствия понимания. При этом легко обнаружить отсутствие зависимости между моментом возникновения выбора и моментом наличия понимания. 

Человек, помещенный в газовую камеру понимает причины своего помещения в нее, понимает отравляющее воздействие газа, но не имеет выбора дышать ему ядовитым газом или нет. Другой человек, помещенный в герметичную камеру, не понимает причин своего размещения в ней, но понимает, что ничего ядовитого для него или опасного в камере нет, пока он сам не станет дышать и выделять углекислый газ. Однако, ничего для него не меняется в его способности свободно выбирать, как ему действовать. И в том, и в другом случаях при разном наборе понимания или не понимания выбора у обоих людей не больше и не меньше, чем тот, что обусловлен внешними причинами. 

О какой свободе выбора и относительно чего идет речь? То, из чего выбирается, чем обусловлено и насколько жестко?

Я так думаю, что эмоциональный (психофизический) выбор возможен лишь в условиях наличия нескольких представлений о возможности достижения решения проблемы (сознание обнаруживает несколько путей прекращения страдания). Как-только сознание распознает лишь один путь - выбора нет. Можно, конечно, представление наречь пониманием или обязать его возникать лишь в результате возникновения понимания. Но даже такой подход не обеспечит возникновение свободы выбора, ибо понимание не гарантирует многообразие представлений, которое необходимо для выбора "выхода".

 А вот относительно результата (т.е. действия и его последствий, что строго говоря, не является исключительно психическим по своей природе) наличие двух "дверей" (внешних факторов по отношению к пытливому уму) будет необходимым условием для выявления выбора выхода в условиях даже полного отсутствия понимания. Вот так уже описанный выше фотон может преодолеть преграду, а может нет, без понимания и эмоциального выбора, но осуществляя выбор на уровне дейстия. Одновременно с этим, в условиях наличия лишь одной двери, принято говорить о полной зависимости, т.е. об отсутствии выбора выхода, даже если пытливый ум судорожно перебирает множество вариантов, что ему мерещатся.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Только вот из такого понимания выходит, что если есть агент, который обеспечивает, чтобы то тот же агент обеспечивает и выполнимость условия И никаких "замен", о которых Вы пытаетесь говорить - лишь сплошное обеспечение выполнения условий взаимодействия.


Eсть причиность, но нету Души, Атмана, и т.д.





> Разница в этом случае между одним условием и другим заключается лишь в том, что в выполнение одного Вы верите, а в выполнение другого Вы не верите.


Я не верю что "если есть все условия чтоб был огонь, то производится вода".







> Другими словами Вы не верите в случайность, а полно людей, которые в случайность верят в частности среди физиков и математиков, которые не верят в Бога.



A) Я думаю что случайность это отсутствие знания каких то неизвестных фактов. Проблема в уравнениях и фактах, а не в мире как таковом.

Б) Даже если есть случайность, то это тоже опровергает свободу воли. Воля случайно возникает и она ни чем не обусловлена. 






> Тотальная обусловленность - это провозглашение Бога,


Или материи. Или умственых и физических качеств. 


Я в Бога как в Творца не верю. Я верю в 5 агрегатов, 12 аятан, 18 элементом, намарупа.

----------


## Pavel

Вообще вопрос свободы воли (волеизъявления) встает как спорный (не очевидный) вопрос лишь в рамках смутного отождествления воли и личности, абстрактного определения "Я" как воли. Если бы воля была как-то определена осязаемо, ну хотя бы на уровне кармы, что различало бы ее от "Я", определяемого ну хотя бы на уровне ума, то более уместен был бы вопрос о своде от воли, чем вопрос свободы воли. Стало бы понятнее, что выбирает, почему и до каких пор. А так же стало бы понятнее, что ограничивает выбор или снимает ограничения при выборе, и каким образом это зависит от воли.

Волен ли человек не испытывать боль и страдание, и человек ли то, что не испытывает боль и страдания? Совершенно очевидно (то, что дано в восприятии и многократно повторяемом опыте), что воля обнаруживается лишь там, где обнаруживается страдание и стремление его прекратить. Живое существо не вольно выбирать, страдать ему или нет, любить ему страдание или нет. Жизнь - это волевая устремленность от страдания к благу (прекращению страдания), где воля - это карма. Где прекращена карма, там нет страдания и кармической устремленности от него к благу. Лишь здесь воспринимается абсолютная свобода. Не в способности СЛЕДОВАТЬ выбранному, а в способности не осуществлять никаких выборов по причине отсутствия потребностей, возникающих как следствие зависимостей.

----------


## Pavel

> Eсть причиность, но нету Души, Атмана, и т.д..


А я стану говорить, что нет никакой причинности. И как Вы мне станете доказывать, что причинность есть, если не через доказательство того факта, что причинность описывается и обеспечивается Законом?



> Я не верю что "если есть все условия чтоб был огонь, то производится вода".


Неверие, как и вера (ее оборотная сторона) - это от недостатка знаний. Горение порождает воду и углекислый газ, поэтому все условия для возникновения горения - это всегда те же условия, что для возникновения воды. Задумайтесь об этом, почитайте учебник по химии, если неверие все еще сохраняется.  :Smilie: 



> A) Я думаю что случайность это отсутствие знания каких то неизвестных фактов. Проблема в уравнениях и фактах, а не в мире как таковом.
> Б) Даже если есть случайность, то это тоже опровергает свободу воли. Воля случайно возникает и она ни чем не обусловлена.


Вы сначала сами определитесь с тем, что такое обусловленность (как выявляется), что такое случайность (как выявляется), что такое воля (как выявляется). Потом можно будет продолжить дискуссию. А так просто бросаться словами на уровне верю/не верю...




> Я в Бога как в Творца не верю. Я верю в 5 агрегатов, 12 аятан, 18 элементом, намарупа.


Нет, батенька,  :Smilie:  это Вы так "наряжаетесь" в Фому Неверующего, а верите как раз в Бога всеопределяющего, а не намарупу. Намарупа у Вас выполняет роль колокольчиков на головном уборе. "Намарупа есть, а Бога нет..." Кто или что у Вас обеспечивает существование, в которое Вы искренне (на самом деле) верите? Кто портной Вашему костюму?

----------


## AlexТ

> А я стану говорить, что нет никакой причинности. И как Вы мне станете доказывать, что причинность есть, если не через доказательство того факта, что причинность описывается и обеспечивается Законом?


Если человек встанет перед быстрым поездом...  Ну скажите что нету физических законов, и всех больных следствий.   




> Неверие, как и вера (ее оборотная сторона) - это от недостатка знаний.


Неверие во что то, это может быть изза знания что такого быть не может.





> Горение порождает воду и углекислый газ,


Само горении, не вода.  И в одном и том же месте, одновременно, не может быть.  Тоже самое с черным и белым. Они нe могут быть в одном месте  одновременно. Или то, или другое.

----------


## Pavel

> Если человек встанет перед быстрым поездом...  Ну скажите что нету физических законов, и всех больных следствий..


Зачем бы я такое говорил? Это Вы признайте, что выше всех причин и следствий стоит закон, обеспечивающий их признаками причин и следствий.   



> Неверие во что то, это может быть изза знания что такого быть не может.


Зание, что не может быть - это знание. Вы же говорите о своем неверии. Знание от веры отличается так же, как знание от неверия. А вот неверие от веры не отличиным никак кроме как в ключе рассмотрения вопроса. Но это Вы уклонились от вопроса. Вопрос о том, что если речь уж зашла о тотальном детерминизме, то придется дать имяч тотальному детерминатору. Вот в рамках рассмотрения детерминизма силы действия и возникающей силы противодействия речь идет о первом законе Ньютона. А в случае о всепоглощающей причинно-следственной взаимосвязи всего и вся о каком законе идет речь, как он называется у Вас? Не уходите от этого вопроса, не прячьте голову в песок.  :Smilie: 



> Само горении, не вода.  И в одном и том же месте, одновременно, не может быть.  Тоже самое с черным и белым. Они н могут быть в одном месте  одновременно. Или то, или другое.


О каком еще одном и том же месте и одновременности Вы заговорили? Место - это что? Время - это что? Это что, сущности такие? 

Огонь и вода существуют в одно время и в одном месте. Есть огонь - есть вода. Где огонь, там и вода. В рамках одного закона и описывается процесс горения. Горение и вода не разделимы ни на одно мгновение, ни на два разных пространства. Не может возникнуть горение в одном месте, а вода в другом. Не может возникнуть горение в одно мгновение, а вода в другое.

----------


## AlexТ

> А в случае о всепоглощающей причинно-следственной взаимосвязи всего и вся о каком законе идет речь, как он называется у Вас?


Например, paṭiccasamuppāda, Патичча самуппада. Взаимозависимое возникновение.

----------


## Pavel

> Например, paṭiccasamuppāda, Патичча самуппада. Взаимозависимое возникновение.


Здасьте, приехали...  :Smilie:  И какое отношение paṭiccasamuppāda имеет к поезду, который Вами предложен для рассмотрения или огню? Или огонь возникает беспричинно, а поезд убивает исключительно из-за омраченности инженера, его сконструировавшего? Как все запутанно, когда веришь в одно, а пытаешься показать, что веришь совершенно в противоположное...  :Smilie: 

 Ведь вопрос был о том, как называется закон, который преопределяет все причины и все следствия, устанавливает связи между всеми причинами и всеми следствиями, обеспечивает всю полноту причин возникновения любого события в жизни человека.

----------


## Karadur

> Мне кажется, Вы не правы: как раз следует.
> Об обусловленности можно говорить просто в силу того, что мы не знаем в точности действия всех факторов. Узнаем, и она превратится в детерминизм.


Нет, не превращается - какое бы явление вы не исследовали, никогда не получается, что сочетание одних и тех же факторов _всегда_ приводит к одному и тому же следствию.
Вы можете расширять своё знание о действующих факторах, но детерминизм не обнаруживается ни на каком уровне. При этом обсуловленность не нарушается: у каждого следствия есть причины.

Можно анализировать явления вплоть до элементарных частиц, но как раз на элементарном уровне индетерминизм предстаёт в чистом виде.

Итого: из детерминизма следует обусловленность, но из обусловленности не следует детерминизма.
Буддизм утверждает, что всё обусловленно, но ошибкой будет выводить из этого, что всё предопределено.




> Для меня это выглядит так: утверждение об отсутствии свобода воли (=выбора) равнозначно утверждению об отсутствии понимания как способности в человеке.


С этим я согласен, но я также считаю, что полный детерминизм означает отсутствие свободы воли и, более того, отсутствие какого-либо сознания или понимания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Здасьте, приехали...  И какое отношение paṭiccasamuppāda имеет к поезду,


A то что изза глупости (_аvijjā_) происходить смерть. 





> который Вами предложен для рассмотрения или огню? Или огонь возникает беспричинно,


Это я говорил об нижнем примере:

*Если есть все причины чтоб было А, то случается А а не Б.* 

Я не согласен с высказыванием типа:

_Хотя были все причины для А, случилось Б._

----------


## Pavel

AlexTheGreat,

даже если Вы при декларировании тотальной обусловленности согласно законам Единого Бога расчлените на кучку Богов, один из которых будет отвечать за обусловленность рупы, другой за обусловленность намы, третий за обусловленность намарупы и т.д., то ничего по сути в Вашей вере не изменится, а просто единобожие будет заменено многобожием.

Это как в вопросе о Единой Истине, который Буддой рассмотрен в утвердительном ключе. Есть ли таковая? Есть, говорит Будда, и говорит Он, что она Единая Истина. Расчленять Истину можно на законы физики, законы химии, законы кармы, законы природы или законы семени...., но от этого вера в Единую Истину не перестанет существовать. Что же лежит в основе Единой Истины у буддистов? Как зовется то, что предопределяет единообразие и всеобъемлимость всех истин, всех обусловленностей, если не оставлено ни единого шанса для случайности, если даже помыслить не можно, что один и тот же набор причин может породить разный набор следствий лишь по воле случая?

Умолчать можно, но скрыть простым молчанием ничего нельзя...

----------


## Pavel

> *Если есть все причины чтоб было А, то случается А а не Б.*


1) Это ложное утверждение, ибо один и тот же набор причин являет и А, и Б в качестве следствия, что очевидно было показано на примере с причинами возникновения процесса горения и воды. 

2) Это так же ложное заявление, ибо нет никакого набора "всех причин", пока не дано такому набору имя (такой набор не видится).

----------


## AlexТ

> 1) Это ложное утверждение, ибо один и тот же набор причин являет и А, и Б в качестве следствия, что очевидно было показано на примере с причинами возникновения процесса горения и воды.


Не может быть.  Набор причин для, допустим дерева, другой чем набор причин для камня.


А насчет горения. Может ли горение и вода находится в одном и том же месте? Нет. Вода (если она не потушит пламя) превратится в пар.

----------


## Pavel

> A то что изза глупости (_аvijjā_) происходить смерть.


А что поезд является какой-то составной частью глупости? Если нет, то смерть из-за глупости наступила бы и в отсутствии поезда (поезд сошел с рельсов чуть ранее, чем человек шагнул на рельсы). Если же поезд является составной частью глупости или причиной ее возникновения, то тогда понятно - это paṭiccasamuppāda описывает в полном объеме рассматриваемое событие с гибелью человека под колесами поезда.

Вы отлично видите, что глупость одного и того же человека может привести к его гибели под колесами поезда, а может не привести к данному событию из-за того, что поездов никаких нет. 

Глупость вообще может не привести к гибели. Огромное количество крайне глупых людей доживают до глубокой старости, а далеко не глупых людей гибнет под колесами поездов или машин. Скорее прослеживается такая закономерность: чем глупее человек, тем больше он дорожит своей жизнью, а следовательно больше заботится о своей персональной безопасности и следовательно обеспечивает таковую своими действиями. Боюсь, что тут всякие закономерности гибели от глупости слишком уж надуманны в силу личных пристрастий к такому поведению, которое Вами рассматривается как умное. Кстати, уж если рассматривать зависимость между смертностью и глупостью, то по статистике смертность мужчин выше смертности женщин. Уж не говорит ли это о бОльшей глупости мужчин по сравнению с женщинами?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Не может быть.  Набор причин для, допустим дерева, другой чем набор причин для камня.
> 
> 
> А насчет горения. Может ли горение и вода находится в одном и том же месте? Нет. Вода (если она не потушит пламя) превратится в пар.


Вообще-то пар - это вода. Не знание того факта и влечет за собой фантазии о невозможности существования огня и воды в едином месте в единое время. Это типа рассуждений, что огонь и свет не могут существовать в одном месте и в одно время, которые любой нормальный человек назовет бредом.  :Smilie:  Может быть огонь и тепло не могут существовать в одно время и в одном месте? 

Еще раз подчеркну, что одни и те же условия являются причиной возникновения в едином пространстве в одно и то же мгновение совершенно разных явлений. Это очевидность. Очам в данной ситуации предстают явления. Все явления относительны. К таким же точно явлениям относятся и добро, и зло. По этой же причине,* в силу тех же обстоятельств относительности рассмотрения любых явлений*, одни и те же причины порождают и добро, и зло.

Добро по отношению к одному и зло по отношению к другому - единство и борьба противоположностей, сила действия в сочетании с силой противодействия, аверс и реверс медали..... все относительно, а не все обусловленно всем. 

Хотите найти абсолютное добро и причины его возникновения, так не найдете, наткнетесь на Пустоту. Хотите найти набор "всех причин", так наткнетесь на Бога, найти которого тоже не удастся.

----------


## Pavel

AlexTheGreat,

задам Вам очень простой вопрос. Требуются ли какие-то особые условия для возникновения смерти кроме тех, что требуются для возникновения жизни или же все, что родилось неминуемо умрет (без каких-либо оговорок и дополнительных условий обеспечения смерти)?

----------


## AlexТ

> Вообще-то пар - это вода.


Пар это пар. Если бы пар был бы водой, то почему он водой не называется?

Почему пара нельзя выпить? Почему в нем не можно плавать? Потому что пар это пар, а не вода.




> Не знание того факта и влечет за собой фантазии о невозможности существования огня и воды в едином месте в единое время. Это типа рассуждений, что огонь и свет не могут существовать в одном месте и в одно время, которые любой нормальный человек назовет бредом.


Огонь и свет не исключают друг друга.  А вода и огонь не могут существовать в одно время и в одном месте. 





> Может быть огонь и тепло не могут существовать в одно время и в одном месте?


Могут, так как одно не препятствует другому.


Скажите, может яркий свет или темный свет существовать одновремено в абсолютно идентичном месте? Нет. Находится или то или другое.

----------


## AlexТ

> AlexTheGreat,
> 
> задам Вам очень простой вопрос. Требуются ли какие-то особые условия для возникновения смерти кроме тех, что требуются для возникновения жизни


Да.

----------


## Pavel

> Пар это пар. Если бы пар был бы водой, то почему он водой не называется?


Потому что люди, которые впервые столкнулись с явлением воды в форме пара еще не осознавали, что пар - это лишь некое агрегатное состояние столь знакомой им воды, другая видимость все той же воды. Состояния различны (парообразное и жидкое), а вот вода как вещество, остается водой во всех своих состояниях.



> Почему пара нельзя выпить? Почему в нем не можно плавать? Потому что пар это пар, а не вода.


Вы сейчас напоминаете мне одного христианина, который на вопрос "может у вас и Солнце вокруг Земли вертится?" ответил утвердительно, обращая мое внимание на то, что утром Солнце встает на Востоке, а вечером садится на Западе.

 Пар можно выпить, просто надо уметь его собрать. В паре можно плавать, просто его надо либо очень много собрать, либо поместить в капле пара достаточно небольшой объект для плавания в ней.



> Огонь и свет не исключают друг друга.  А вода и огонь не могут существовать в одно время и в одном месте.


Ничто ничего не исключает кроме исключающего сознания. Как Вы не понимаете банальных вещей. Рождение не исключает смерть, как смерть не исключает рождение, вода не исключает огонь, как огонь не исключает воду, растения не исключают животных, как животные не исключают растений, хищники не исключают жертв, как жертвы не исключают хищников, добро не исключает зло, как белое не исключает черное. Все многообразие исключающих или объединяющих условий порождает Ваш ум. Наличие ума не исключает глупость, как и не исключает мудрость. Мудрость не прекращает глупость и наоборот. Все, что порождает Ваш ум, относительно. Все безотносительные истины, которые Вы пытаетесь озвучить, не имеют под собой никаких оснований лишь по той причине, что Ваш ум не умеет ничего безотносительного производить. Если Вы это понимаете, то продемонстрируйте свое понимание и покажите, какие причины и зачем Вы объединяете в один список, а какие причины и зачем исключаете из списка причин тех или иных явлений. Мудрствование же на предмет всеохватности и всезависимости причин и следствий - это глупость о Боге, что порождается раз за разом невежественным умом, не понимающим что и зачем он делает.



> Могут, так как одно не препятствует другому.


Бог мой, о каком препятствовании идет речь?..  :Smilie:  Выделение тепла - это процесс, ведущий к потере энергии, необходимой для горения. Любое выделение тепла - это причина угасания любого огня. Вот Вам препятствование во всей своей красе. Зачем оно Вам нужно, если Вы не понимаете закона сохранения энергии во всем его многообразии, если сознание у Вас существует вне энергии, вне затрат на его поддержание и не может угаснуть без особых на то усилий самого же сознания. Вам ведь все равно, что ничего другого такого, подобного сознанию в своей оторванности от закона сохранения энергии в мире не существует, что могло бы не угаснуть само собой...



> Скажите, может яркий свет или темный свет существовать одновремено в абсолютно идентичном месте? Нет. Находится или то или другое.


Не говорите глупостей в абсолютных категориях. БОльшая часть всех глупостей мира - это продукт крайних точек зрения, что порождают крайние утверждения. Лучше дайте мне границы своего "идентичного места", а уж я Вам гарантированно обеспечу разделение этого места на свет и тень. Уж не фотону ли Вы место приписать собрались?  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Да.


Если для возникновения смерти требуются некие особые условия кроме рождения, то достаточно создать причины не возникновения причин смерти (уж простите за такой слог...), чтобы жить вечно? Или более простым языком: значит может быть вечная жизнь, а смерть - это лишь болезнь такая?

Будда Готама на связь между рождением и смертью смотрел иначе. Он утверждал, что там, где рождение - там неминуема смерть. Там, где рождение - там не минуемы болезни. Там, где рождение, там неминуемо старение. И никаких особых условий возникновения болезней, старения и смерти кроме рождения.

Может быть назовете эти условия смерти (причины) кроме рождения, которые необходимы для возникновения смерти?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О какой свободе выбора и относительно чего идет речь?


Причем тут газовая камера?
Если говорить в контексте буддизма, речь идет о выборах, которые совершаются в процессе т.наз. "обуздания" или, как еще говрят, "преобразования" ума.
Вот эта внутренняя деятельность в человеке исходит из понимания и является совершенно свободной, опираясь лишь на его свободный выбор и более ни на что.

----------


## Pavel

> Причем тут газовая камера?
> Если говорить в контексте буддизма, речь идет о выборах, которые совершаются в процессе т.наз. "обуздания" или, как еще говрят, "преобразования" ума.
> Вот эта внутренняя деятельность в человеке исходит из понимания и является совершенно свободной, опираясь лишь на его свободный выбор и более ни на что.


Бесспорно, я просто сразу не понял, что речь идет лишь о такой свободе выбора. С этой свободой все нормально - она абсолютная, а посему и существенно не зависит ни от поучений Будды, ни от каких иных внешних факторов, а лишь от персональной творческой активности. Что моежт преобразовывать ум кроме ума в буддийском контексте? Ничего. Сам в себе абсолютно свободный в своем выборе изначально и во веки веков.

----------

Сергей Хос (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Пророчества в суттах не более пророчества, чем мои, когда я заявляю, что деревянные дома горят и будут гореть.


Это вы зря так. Есть достаточно точные пророчества. Например каким будет имя следующего Будды. О какой "свободе воли" можно говорить, если даже такие мелкие детали человеческих решений далёкого будущего (даже _очень_ далёкого) можно узнать здесь-и-сейчас ,))

----------


## Won Soeng

Всегда можно подобрать масштаб событий, в котором будет наблюдаться иллюзия свободы воли. Всегда можно подобрать масштаб событий, в котором не будет наблюдаться иллюзия свободы воли.

Свобода воли это иллюзия, основанная на невежестве, отсутствии памятования причин текущего момента сознания, отсутствии видения явлений как есть.

Предопределенность - это иллюзия, основанная на упрощенных представлениях об одномерности моментов сознания и однозначном соответствии моментов сознания всех сантан, как последовательных в некотором асантана-времени и асантана-пространстве.

----------

Pavel (30.11.2010), Sergio (06.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С этой свободой все нормально - она абсолютная, а посему и существенно не зависит ни от поучений Будды, ни от каких иных внешних факторов, а лишь от персональной творческой активности. Что моежт преобразовывать ум кроме ума в буддийском контексте? Ничего. Сам в себе абсолютно свободный в своем выборе изначально и во веки веков.


Замечу кстати, в контексте всех наших предыдущих разговоров, что такую деятельность ума следует считать "неалгоритмизируемой" - это просто другой способ назвать ее "свободной".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Свобода воли это иллюзия, основанная на невежестве, отсутствии памятования причин текущего момента сознания, отсутствии видения явлений как есть.


В таком случае и памятование вместе с причинами - это иллюзия, равно как и все Ваши утверждения.
Неинтересно, право.

----------


## Pavel

> Это вы зря так. Есть достаточно точные пророчества. Например каким будет имя следующего Будды. О какой "свободе воли" можно говорить, если даже такие мелкие детали человеческих решений далёкого будущего (даже _очень_ далёкого) можно узнать здесь-и-сейчас ,))


Все о той же - сугубо личной, сугубо умственной, сугубо творчесой. Вот Вы подошли творчески к сообщению о имени будущего Будды и совершенно по собственной воле уверовали, что его имя будет именно таковым. Я так же совершенно творчески подошел к данному сообщению и как-то по личной воле и инициативе понял, что ничего я не узнал и проверить верность подобного пророчества мне не светит. Мне даже не дано проверить свое имя в прошлой жизни, что уж тут говорить об имени будущего Будды. Видите, мы оба совершенно творчески и самостоятельно творим свое знание. А значит и абсолютно свободны в своей самостоятельной творческой умственной деятельности. А собственно откуда бы взяться не свободе ума, если ничего кроме ума не рассматривать? Что за ум такой, что сам себя не свободно  поробощает? Это как автобус, который сам себя исключительно по 36 маршруту ездит?

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, знаете, вычисление данных получаемых измерением - так же неалгоритмизируемо, и что такого? Зато их можно получать уже измеренными, не пытаясь "обойти" сами акты измерения. Вы как-то уж очень впечатлились этой заморочкой для фанатов квантового сознания. 

Давайте перейдем к абхидхарме. Перечислите элементы (дхармы) которые возникают произвольно (без опоры на соответствующие условия). Далее перечислите, опорой для каких других дхарм являются эти безопорные дхармы. 

Все остальное является строго предопределенным, в буквальном смысле этого слова - механистическим. 

Вот только нелинейным, поскольку все линейные представления - это упрощение. Поэтому предопределенность возникновения дхарм не равна предопределнности в смысле "отсутствия свободы воли". К счастью в потоке сознания (то есть для каждого существа) есть немало моментов, развитие которых потенциально разнообразно. Потому что такой фактор как "сати" является "татхагата" - так возникающим. Если точнее, все элементы сати опираются только на дхармадхату - элемент прошлого момента сознания. Содержание же (рупа-вишая) всех этих прошлых моментов не является следствием других моментов сознания, рупа-вишая связана с рупа-индрия и имеет свойство опираться асантана - вовне континуума моментов сознания. 

Вот тут - единственная "неалгоритмизируемость". Но сами эти рупадхату - пусты. То есть их содержание непринципиально для дальнейших конструкций, поскольку определяется элементом сати. 

Поэтому и говорится, что иногда поток сознания подобен широкому полю, со свободой в любом направлении, а иногда поток сознания подобен узкому коридору, в котором невозможно ни повернуть, ни развернуться, а только двигаться предопределенным путем.

----------

Sergio (06.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В таком случае и памятование вместе с причинами - это иллюзия, равно как и все Ваши утверждения.
> Неинтересно, право.


В каком таком случае? В котором неинтересно? Тогда да  :Smilie:  Ваше внимание направляется Вами, но не абсолютно свободно, есть ограничения. Эти ограничения - привязанности. Эти ограничения преодолимы. 


Работайте над своими  интересами, а не потакайте им слепо - это единственная полезная и необходимая практика.

----------


## Pavel

> Замечу кстати, в контексте всех наших предыдущих разговоров, что такую деятельность ума следует считать "неалгоритмизируемой" - это просто другой способ назвать ее "свободной".


Совершенно согласен. Такую свободу в рамках буддийского контекста самосовершенствования ума можно назвать и свободной и неалгоритмизированной - куда кривая творческой активности выведет. Никаких зависимостей от действительности - ум в своей самости и радости иллюзорного мысле-чувство-творчества.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> В каком таком случае? В котором неинтересно? Тогда да  Ваше внимание направляется Вами, но не абсолютно свободно, есть ограничения. Эти ограничения - привязанности. Эти ограничения преодолимы.


Тут мысль Сергея, как мне кажется, очень даже понятна. Есть ограничения для внимания со стороны привязанностей, но ведь сами привязанности - продукт свободного творческого привязывания. Нет такой привязывающейся изначально природы ума. А значит, хочу привяжусь, а хочу не стану привязываться, хочу преодолею привязанности, а хочу новые обрету. "Хочу" я употребляю не в буквальном смысле осознанного хотения, а как символы свободного волеизъявления. Свободного от чего? От любого воздействия, которое ограничивало бы хоть на йоту творческую активность выбора следующего действия - выбор есть и ничто не может помешать его совершить равно как и подойти к этму выбору с индивидуальной творческой активностью.  :Smilie: 

Мне кажется, что проблема так и сохраняется в отождествлении воли и Я, а отсюда и любое волеизъявление восприниматся как проявление личной свободы, пока рассматривается воля лишь как индивидуальная умственная активность.

----------

Сергей Хос (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Все о той же - сугубо личной, сугубо умственной, сугубо творчесой. Вот Вы подошли творчески к сообщению о имени будущего Будды и совершенно по собственной воле уверовали, что его имя будет именно таковым.


Да я ещё много во что верю, знаете ли. Буддизм всё-таки религия ,)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет такой привязывающейся изначально природы ума


Есть. Именно она и есть безначальное неведение.

----------


## Pavel

> Да я ещё много во что верю, знаете ли. Буддизм всё-таки религия ,)


Ну, это нормально. Не нормально, когда один религиозный человек другому неустанно повторяет, что его вера вернее, а ничего кроме веры для проверки верности предложить не может. Такая вера в себе верная изначально ибо моя...  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Ну, это нормально. Не нормально, когда один религиозный человек другому неустанно повторяет, что его вера вернее, а ничего кроме веры для проверки верности предложить не может.


Ничего ненормального в этом, кстати, не вижу ))

----------


## Pavel

> Есть. Именно она и есть безначальное неведение.


Ну как же. У Сергея вопрос свободы воли - вопрос принципиальный, никак не связанный с результатом самого акта волеизъявления. Просто констатируется факт существования такой свободы. И тут эта самая свобода не мешает ни возникновению неведения, ни его прекращению. Наоборот, по его мнению является единственным источником и неведения, и просветления. И неведение не мешает этому самому свободному умственному выбору. Как алкоголику его пристрастие к алкоголю не мешает принципиально бросить пить (по мнению все того же алкоголика). Надо просто подойти к процессу бросания пить творчески, с выдумкой и изобретательностью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Ничего ненормального в этом, кстати, не вижу ))


Ну для верующего человека это тоже нормально. Религиозные люди достаточно агрессивно распространяют свои взгляды, не очень-то оглядываясь на их обоснованность для других - это нормально в смысле типично во все времена и для всех территорий. Пришлось даже свободу вероисповедания на законодательном уровне защищать исключительно во благо самих же верующих от посягательств все тех же уверенных в своей правоте, но не расположенных к обоснованию и убеждению через разъяснение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Никаких зависимостей от действительности - ум в своей самости и радости иллюзорного мысле-чувство-творчества.


Примерно так оно и есть, с одним лишь уточнением - ум в своей основе (ум-как-таковой, тиб. sems nyid, санскр. cittata) бессамостен. Это чистая ясность и осознавание. По крайней мере в махаяне. Но об этом мы уже говорили.
А "иллюзорное мысле-чувство-творчество" в тибетском буддизме известно под названием rtsal.
*rtsal*
1) skill, dexterity, adroitness, accomplishment, power[ful], energy, creativity, strength, resourcefulness, might[y]; 2) expression, function,, manifestation, manifesting power, {gdangs}, potency, capacity, potential, ability

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давайте перейдем к абхидхарме. Перечислите элементы (дхармы) которые возникают произвольно (без опоры на соответствующие условия). Далее перечислите, опорой для каких других дхарм являются эти безопорные дхармы.


В какой именно абхидхарме? у Васубандху и Асанги списки дхарм различаются. А в тантре встречаются такие категории, каких вы ни в одной хинаянской или сутрической абидарме не найдете.
Так что это не критерий. Если вы не нашли некую категорию в некой абидарме, это вовсе не значит, что она не имеет места в буддийском дискурсе вообще.

----------

Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, почему же не нашел  :Smilie:  Вполне есть и целиком безопорные элементы, и опорные на индрии, в отсутствие которых - не возникают и не исчезают. Вы же придерживаетесь какой-то теории дхарм? Давайте рассмотрим именно с разделяемой Вами - мне непринципиально. Они все пусты, поэтому так Вы и их рассмотрите или эдак - нам не для дискуссии о тонких заблуждениях. Мне просто интересно, где Вы там обнаруживаете свободу воли большую, чем фантазирование.

----------


## Zom

> В какой именно абхидхарме? у Васубандху и Асанги списки дхарм различаются. А в тантре встречаются такие категории, каких вы ни в одной хинаянской или сутрической абидарме не найдете.
> Так что это не критерий. Если вы не нашли некую категорию в некой абидарме, это вовсе не значит, что она не имеет места в буддийском дискурсе вообще.


Я читал, что вообще ни одна Абхидхарма не совпадает с другой. То есть у всех школ они достаточно сильно разные. Например, Саутантрика вроде как вообще отделилась от Сарвастивады по той причине, что отказывалась признавать аутентичность Сарвастивадинской Абхидхармы.

----------

Сергей Хос (30.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Примерно так оно и есть, с одним лишь уточнением - ум в своей основе (ум-как-таковой, тиб. sems nyid, санскр. cittata) бессамостен. Это чистая ясность и осознавание.


Но мы то ум не в основе рассматривали, а в своем свободном волепроявлении. Впрочем, это не так важно для понимания самого подхода в таком рассмотрении. Важно лишь одно, что никаких внутренних принципиальных преград нет, а внешние нам не интересны. Тут хоть Дхамму поверх клади, хоть Майн Кампф - не важно ибо не интересно внешнее. А вот на внутреннем уровне можно Дхамму низвести до Майн Капмпфа, а можно и Майн Кампф возвысить до Дхаммы. Принципиально ничто не мешает, а хоть бы и мешало что-то извне, то этому уму это не интересно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мне просто интересно, где Вы там обнаруживаете свободу воли большую, чем фантазирование.


Попробуйте рассмотреть с точки зрения этого утверждения о "фантазировании" известное высказывание Будды:
"Я указываю вам Путь освобождения, но знайте, что само освобождение зависит от вас".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давайте перейдем к абхидхарме. Перечислите элементы (дхармы) которые возникают произвольно (без опоры на соответствующие условия). Далее перечислите, опорой для каких других дхарм являются эти безопорные дхармы.


*1.* Поэтому, Субхути, бодхисаттва-махасаттва должен *породить в себе неопирающийся ум, который бы ни на что не опирался*, не опирался бы ни на форму, не опирался бы на звук, вкус, осязание, дхарму.
_Ваджраччхедика_

*2.* Само-природа ума невыразима.
*То, что свойственно ей по сути, не принадлежит никакой взаимозависимой относительности.*
Ее нельзя ни изучить ни проанализировать
И нельзя ее проиллюстрировать никакой аналогией.
_Махасиддха Вирупа_

*3.* 25. Это единое в себе (состояние) *находится лишь в самом себе*.
Это неповторимое и единое состояние (rang gcig-pu) и есть знание состояния непосредственного Осознания (rigpa'i ye-shes).

...
27. Это единое освобождение находится лишь в самом себе.
28. [Самоявленное, это изначальное осознание *не может быть найдено ни в чем другом, кроме как в самом себе*.]
Это освобождение в единстве (grol-ba gcig-pu) можно найти только в себе самом. Знание состояния Осознания (rig-pa'i ye-shes) самонроявляется (rang snang), *это изначальное осознание, которое невозможно отыскать нигде, кроме как в самом себе* (gzhan du mi rnyed-pa'i ye-shes).
_Вималамитра. Комментарий на три завета_

Ну и так далее...
И вообще, при развитой способности самоосознавания, говорят, даже обстоятельства будущего рождения в бардо сознательно выбирают, не то что просто обычные поступки.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Попробуйте рассмотреть с точки зрения этого утверждения о "фантазировании" известное высказывание Будды:
> "Я указываю вам Путь освобождения, но знайте, что само освобождение зависит от вас".


Попробуйте Вы рассмотреть. Я не понимаю, как из этого следует "свобода выбора". Точнее, я точно знаю, что она из этого не следует, чтобы Вы не слишком рассчитывали легко меня убедить  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> 1. Поэтому, Субхути, бодхисаттва-махасаттва должен породить в себе неопирающийся ум, который бы ни на что не опирался, не опирался бы ни на форму, не опирался бы на звук, вкус, осязание, дхарму.
> Ваджраччхедика


Совершенно согласен, именно так. Необходимо обнаружить те элементы, которые вовсе не опираются на рупадхату, включая дхармадхату и махабхуту. 

И действительно, прекращение памятования всех вишая дхарм(в форме привязанности, машинального, увлекающегося), нейтрализация (випака) соответствующих им хету, показывает, что моменты сознания не прекращаются, продолжают возникать, вплоть до восьмой дхьяны (если вообще рассматривать их по ступеням). 

И причем же здесь свобода воли? То что в некоторых, очень узких коридорах, есть развилки, которые ум не замечает, пока на них не будет обращено основательное внимание - еще не говорит ни о предопределенности, ни о (свободе) воли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Попробуйте Вы рассмотреть. Я не понимаю, как из этого следует "свобода выбора". Точнее, я точно знаю, что она из этого не следует, чтобы Вы не слишком рассчитывали легко меня убедить


Собственное понимание -> собственный выбор совершаемого действия = "освобождение зависит от вас".
Услышанная проповедь - лишь одно из кармических обстоятельств. Без собственного понимания -> решения, проповедь Будды останется набором звуком, колебанием воздуха.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...в некоторых, очень узких коридорах, есть развилки, которые ум не замечает, пока на них не будет обращено основательное внимание


Вы не понимаете, что само это утверждение предполагает возможность произвольного, волитивного направления внимания, то есть именно то, что я называю свободой воли?

----------


## Won Soeng

> 2. Само-природа ума невыразима.
> То, что свойственно ей по сути, не принадлежит никакой взаимозависимой относительности.
> Ее нельзя ни изучить ни проанализировать
> И нельзя ее проиллюстрировать никакой аналогией.
> Махасиддха Вирупа


И в этом нет никакой тайны. Рассматривая все элементы-как-есть невозможно понять, почему они возникают, каково их устройство, их сущность, какова природа их возникновения и исчезновения. Возникновение и исчезновение элементов можно лишь наблюдать как есть, никак не имея возможности выйти за их пределы, предположив какую-либо порождающую их субстанцию. Мы можем говорить о возникновении и исчезновении явлений-как-есть в рамках последовательных моментов сознания, но не можем ничего сказать о природе всего этого континуума, о природе множества пространств ума, о самой природе всех этих пространств. Все предположения об этом - такие же интепретации, как предположения о самосуществовании форм, процессов, объектов, вещей или пресловутых субъектов. Поэтому и говорится о трансцендентной (недоступной к постижению чувствами или умом) природе пустоты, порождающей и прекращающей все явления.

Здесь опять же нет аргумента ни в пользу какой-либо предопределенности, ни в пользу какой либо свободы воли. Необходимо прекратить опору даже на пустоту, потому что всякая такая опора столь же концептуальна, сколь и опора на формы или мышление.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Собственное понимание -> собственный выбор совершаемого действия = "освобождение зависит от вас".
> Услышанная проповедь - лишь одно из кармических обстоятельств. Без собственного понимания -> решения, проповедь Будды останется набором звуком, колебанием воздуха.


Сергей, ну что Вы! Решения (четаны) "несобственны" (анатта). Данная фраза Будды говорит, что он не может волшебным образом создать непреодолимые причины (условия) для освобождения любого существа. Но эти причины (условия) есть в каждом потоке сознания. И есть все необходимые "развилки", в которых эти причины можно актуализировать. И есть способ для этого - нейтрализация влечений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не понимаете, что само это утверждение предполагает возможность произвольного, волитивного направления внимания, то есть именно то, что я называю свободой воли?


Я понимаю, что речь идет не о "произвольном" направлении внимания, а о "правильном". Иначе говоря, следует различать машинальную увлеченность внимания вследствие не нейтральности пратьяя (отношений) условий (хету) и следствий (пхала). Нейтрализация (випака) позволяет освобождаться от обусловленности, т.е. увлеченности (автоматизма памятования)

Но и те и другие возможности направления внимания - предопределены. Либо такое движение внимания, либо другое. Есть моменты, когда внимание более увлечено и когда менее увлечено. Тогда мы говорим об элементе "витарка". Так же внимание может быть более рассеяно или менее рассеяно. Тогда мы говорим об элементе "вичара".

----------


## Won Soeng

> 3. 25. Это единое в себе (состояние) находится лишь в самом себе.
> Это неповторимое и единое состояние (rang gcig-pu) и есть знание состояния непосредственного Осознания (rigpa'i ye-shes).


Чудесная фраза! Один из способов прямого введения в природу ума! Или если говорить дзенской терминологией - просветления  :Smilie:  А если говорить терминологией тхеравады - объединения ума.

"находится лишь в самом себе" - обозначает, что ничего за пределами конкретного момента сознания. Сам этот момент сознания и есть непосредственное осознание. И направленность внимания (сати) непосредственно на сам этот момент сознания и есть ригпа.

----------


## Won Soeng

Но все эти цитаты вовсе не говорят о какой-то истинносущности, самости этого самого "ясного осознавания", "ясного ума". Это просто элемент ясности в понимании прямого указания на элемент ясности как таковой, без утверждения самости этого элемента, несконструированности, какой-то особенной реальности, или отличительности от всех остальных элементов.

Речь лишь о том, что из всех элементов именно этот элемент важен для освобождения от неведения (благородного пути)

----------


## До

> Перечислите элементы (дхармы) которые возникают произвольно (*без опоры на соответствующие условия*).
> 			
> 		
> 
> *1.* Поэтому, Субхути, бодхисаттва-махасаттва должен *породить в себе неопирающийся ум, который бы ни на что не опирался*, не опирался бы ни на форму, не опирался бы на звук, вкус, осязание, дхарму.
> _Ваджраччхедика_


Тут вы просто использовали неграмотность или неумение оппонента выражаться по-русски -- "опоры" это не единственный вид _условий_. Ничего без условий не происходит, это же догма.

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут вы просто использовали неграмотность или неумение оппонента выражаться по-русски -- "опоры" это не единственный вид _условий_. Ничего без условий не происходит, это же догма.


Ну, как минимум некоторые школы выделяют висамъйога пхала дхарму- беспричинность, необусловленность. 

Кроме того, в указанной цитате говорится о безопорном уме, как о не опирающимся на вишая и дхармадхату. Это не значит, что в таком уме нет возникновения моментов сознания, сопровождающихся чайта (читта-сампраюкта-санскара), и уж тем более непсихическими процессами читта-випраюкта-санскара, задающими отношения (пратьяя) элементов-условий (хету) и элементов-плодов (пхала).

По-русски на эту тему выражаться пока еще не представляю как. Пока не почитал Розенберга, даже представления не имел о том, что множество разных названий на русском языке не имеют устоявшихся значений-трактовок разнообразных терминов абхидхармы.

----------


## До

> Ну, как минимум некоторые школы выделяют висамъйога пхала дхарму - беспричинность, необусловленность.


Это не беспричинность и необусловленность, с чего вы взяли. Висамйога - разъединённость с омрачениями. Так как омрачений нет, это даёт возможность возникнуть следствию (нирване). Например мы вытащили пробку из бутылки и вода вытекла - _разъединили_ пробку как препятствие воде и бутылку и поэтому вода потекла, а не необусловленно, беспричинно потекла.




> Кроме того, в указанной цитате говорится о безопорном уме, как о не опирающимся на вишая и дхармадхату.


Там говорится о 4х опорах ума (= 1-4 скандхи). http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....054.than.html Они производят рождение в соответствующих локах. Рупа-скандха соответствует кама локе, ведана - 4м дхъянам, самджня - 3м арупья дхьянам, и самскара-скандха - 4й арупа дхьяне. Соответственно, так как нам рождение не нужно, то сознание и не должно _опираться_ на эти причины рождения.

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2010), Zom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> самджня - 3м арупья дхьянам, и самскара-скандха - 4й арупа дхьяне.


А это откуда?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там говорится о 4х опорах ума (= 1-4 скандхи). http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....054.than.html


Это блестящий полемический ход - комментировать сутру праджняпарамиты соображениями из тхеравады.
Хороший способ вынимать пробку из бутылки.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, если это ошибочный (полемический ход) комментарий, можете объяснить, что в нем не так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут вы просто использовали неграмотность или неумение оппонента выражаться по-русски -- "опоры" это не единственный вид _условий_. Ничего без условий не происходит, это же догма.


Мы говорим не об условиях, а о причинах. Естественно, все происходящее происходит в определенных условиях, или обстоятельствах. Вопрос в том, являются ли эти обстоятельства сами по себе единственной побудительной причиной для совершения осознанного поступка.
В сутре речь идет именно том, что ум может существовать без опор (тиб. brten), то есть свободно находить причины поступка в самом себе, а не в принуждающих внешних причинах или обстоятельствах.
Далее в этой сутре это требование безопорности мышления увязывается с образом действий бодхисаттвы:

Субхути, бодхисаттва, упроченный в Дхарме, не должен совершать даяние, пребывая где бы то ни было, не должен совершать даяние, пребывая в цвето [форме], не должен совершать даяние, пребывая в звуке, запахе, осязательных ощущениях или же пребывая в дхармах.

Собственно, парамиты потому и парамиты (запредельные), что соответствующие им поступки: даяние, усердие и проч., совершаются из безопорного ума и не имеют причин. Это чистые акты свободной воли, совершаемые исключительно из собственного понимания.
Того понимания (тиб. rang rig ye shes = self-knowing timeless awareness, self-cognizant wisdom), о котором выше говорилось как о внутренне присущем качестве самого ума.

----------


## Won Soeng

> совершаемые исключительно из собственного понимания.


Ну, если Вы понимаете под свободной волей именно бодхичитту, то я согласен с Вами. Просто когда Вы говорите о "внутренне присущеем качестве самого ума" - непонятно о чем идет речь, потому что уму внутренне присущи все его качества.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, если это ошибочный (полемический ход) комментарий, можете объяснить, что в нем не так?


Ну просто в сутрах палийского канона отсутствуют категории, которыми имеются в сутрах махаяны. Объяснять махаянское воззрение с такой точки зрения - все равно что пытаться высш. математику объяснить в терминах исключительно арифметики. До какой-то степени это возможно, но все равно правильной картины не выйдет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, если Вы понимаете под свободной волей именно бодхичитту


Ее, родимую, а что ж еще?

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну просто в сутрах палийского канона отсутствуют категории, которыми имеются в сутрах махаяны. Объяснять махаянское воззрение с такой точки зрения - все равно что пытаться высш. математику объяснить в терминах исключительно арифметики. До какой-то степени это возможно, но все равно правильной картины не выйдет.


Мне кажется, что сутры палийского канона содержат всю ту же высшую математику (наряду с арифметикой). Как минимум, вся необходимая терминология есть. В любом случае, высшая математика выводится из арифметики методом объявления внутренней (т.е. непреодолимой имеющейся аксиоматикой) неполноты и ее преодоления дополнительными аксиомами.

Следовательно, для опровержения следует показать чего именно не хватает в палийской сутре, какого рода неполнота, и как она решается в махаяне, что вводится.

В целом абхидхарма в разных школах претерпевала наиболее значимые изменения, но все эти изменения соответствующими учителями обосновывались без нарушения внутренней логики. Не доказав неполноты нельзя доказать неизбыточность новой аксиомы (мысли, идеи).

Вас смущает что-то конкретное в логике приведенного объяснения? 
Проще говоря, я не понимаю, в чем именно Вы обнаруживаете повод усомниться в сказанном.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ее, родимую, а что ж еще?


Тогда я снимаю свой вопрос, единственной свободной волей я так же полагаю исключительно бодхичитту. Но это не значит, что это "произвольная" воля, она "обусловлена" прекращением неведения.

----------


## Zom

> Собственно, парамиты потому и парамиты (запредельные), что соответствующие им поступки: даяние, усердие и проч., совершаются из безопорного ума и не имеют причин. Это чистые акты свободной воли,


Имеют причины. Во-первых, должен быть объект по отношению к которому это делается. Без объекта не будет даяния, усердия и проч. -) Во-вторых, должно быть восприятие, должен быть контакт, должно быть свойство осознания, должна быть мудрость, которая определяет как правильно поступать. Даже если это мудрость просветлённого существа - всё равно это причина. Вот и получается что всё происходит всё равно в силу причин и условий.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Имеют причины. Во-первых, должен быть объект по отношению к которому это делается. Без объекта не будет даяния, усердия и проч. -) Во-вторых, должно быть восприятие, должен быть контакт, должно быть свойство осознания, должна быть мудрость, которая определяет как правильно поступать. Даже если это мудрость просветлённого существа - всё равно это причина. Вот и получается что всё происходит всё равно в силу причин и условий.


Это все не причины, а условия, в которых совершается выбор. Если выбор осознанный, он свободный.
Несвободное действие - это, например, рефлекс. Ударили молотком под коленку - нога дернулась. Здесь условия одновременно являются и причинами.
Но поступки бодхисаттвы (а в конечном итоге и любого сознательного существа) не рефлекторны, а осознанны. И в этом их свобода.

----------


## Zom

> Но поступки бодхисаттвы (а в конечном итоге и любого сознательного существа) не рефлекторны, а осознанны. И в этом их свобода.


Причинами в этом случае являются мудрость, сострадание. Они побуждают к действию, а не какая-то ничем необусловленная "свобода". Когда поток ума ими обусловлен - совершаются определенные действия. Когда поток ума обусловлен иными качестами - совершаются иные действия.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это все не причины, а условия, в которых совершается выбор. Если выбор осознанный, он свободный.
> Несвободное действие - это, например, рефлекс. Ударили молотком под коленку - нога дернулась. Здесь условия одновременно являются и причинами.
> Но поступки бодхисаттвы (а в конечном итоге и любого сознательного существа) не рефлекторны, а осознанны. И в этом их свобода.


Я тоже сначала так думал. Однако, сознание присутствует в каждом моменте. Просто это сознание ограничено условиями, бодхичитта же безгранична (или безусловна по отношению к неведению)

В этом, кстати, разница с меттой (дружелюбием).

----------


## До

> А это откуда?


Абхидхармакоша-бх., на тему _vijnana-sthiti_.




> Это блестящий полемический ход - комментировать сутру праджняпарамиты соображениями из тхеравады. Хороший способ вынимать пробку из бутылки.


Проблемы?




> Но поступки бодхисаттвы (а в конечном итоге и любого сознательного существа) не рефлекторны, а осознанны. И в этом их свобода.


Ваши об_условленные_ свободно-волевые поступки тоже осознанны. В этом из свобода.




> В этом, кстати, разница с меттой (дружелюбием).


Метта тоже _безграничная_, прям так и называется - _апрамана_.

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Абхидхармакоша-бх.


Любопытная трактовка.. ,)

----------


## До

> Мы говорим не об условиях, а о причинах.


Причины, это вид условий. Область определения условий шире чем у причины. Условия более общее и включают в себя более узкую категорию причины.




> Естественно, все происходящее происходит в определенных условиях, или обстоятельствах. Вопрос в том, являются ли эти обстоятельства сами по себе единственной побудительной причиной для совершения осознанного поступка.
> В сутре речь идет именно том, что ум может существовать без опор (тиб. brten), то есть свободно находить причины поступка *в самом себе*,


В нём ничего другого нет.
А с другой стороны в нём отражение сансары - т. е. всякий отстой и "принуждение".




> а не в принуждающих внешних причинах или обстоятельствах.


Они не принуждают, зачем такое плохое слово, они предоставляют выбор!




> Собственно, парамиты потому и парамиты (запредельные), что соответствующие им поступки: даяние, усердие и проч., совершаются из безопорного ума и не имеют причин.


Не имеют причин в омрачениях, а не вообще причин.

Ну например какое-то понимание разве не причина поступков, или бодхисаттва совершает поступки без связи со смыслом не понимая что делает.
А понимание не результат изучения?
А это не результат слушания?




> Это чистые акты свободной воли, совершаемые исключительно из собственного понимания.


Вы не обучались парамитам? Просто так их сами придумали ни с того ни с сего?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы не обучались парамитам? Просто так их сами придумали ни с того ни с сего?


Разве обучение математике - это причина решения задачи?

----------


## До

> Разве обучение математике - это причина решения задачи?


Нет?

Опыт подсказывает, что кто не обучался математике мат.задачку решить не могут.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но это не значит, что это "произвольная" воля, она "обусловлена" прекращением неведения.


Прекращение в собственном смысле ничего не обусловливает. 
Прекращением неведени всего лишь позволяет проявиться изначальной чистоте ума; без неведения (= эгоцентрации) он видит ясно и достигает собственного, неискаженного самостью понимания. Из которого и принимает решения. В этом и есть его свобода.

Можно, конечно, решить, что, типа, причиной выливания жидкости из бутылки является отсутствие в ней пробки.
Не замечая при этом, что ее кто-то перевернул горлышким вниз. Ну что тут сказать? глупость, только и всего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет?
> Опыт подсказывает, что кто не обучался математике мат.задачку решить не могут.


Нет, конечно. Обучение - одно из условий, аналог очищения ума.
Подлинная причина - собственное немерение ее решить и понимание самой задачи и способа решения. На каждом этапе решения ум совершает собственное свободное усилие по пониманию - в этом причина, а не в чем-то еще.
Не будь такого усилия, никакое обучение не поможет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не беспричинность и необусловленность, с чего вы взяли. Висамйога - разъединённость с омрачениями. Так как омрачений нет, это даёт возможность возникнуть следствию (нирване). Например мы вытащили пробку из бутылки и вода вытекла - _разъединили_ пробку как препятствие воде и бутылку и поэтому вода потекла, а не необусловленно, беспричинно потекла.
> 
> 
> Там говорится о 4х опорах ума (= 1-4 скандхи). http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....054.than.html Они производят рождение в соответствующих локах. Рупа-скандха соответствует кама локе, ведана - 4м дхъянам, самджня - 3м арупья дхьянам, и самскара-скандха - 4й арупа дхьяне. Соответственно, так как нам рождение не нужно, то сознание и не должно _опираться_ на эти причины рождения.


Я поразмыслил над Вашими словами. Проблема с висамъйога дхату в том, что это пхала (плод), а не хету (семя). То есть если это даже разъединенность, то это необусловленный плод-разъединенность. Для этой пхала дхармы нет соответствующих хету дхарм. С одной стороны, она, как бы, действительно должна бы течь, когда полностью отсутствуют благие и неблагие дхармы (только нейтральные), но даже тогда была бы запрещающая хету дхарма, а она необъявлена.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, если это ошибочный (полемический ход) комментарий, можете объяснить, что в нем не так?


А я не говорю, что он совершенно ошибочный. Он верный на определенном уровне, только не окончательный. Как и арифметика верна на своем уровне, хоть и не оперирует, например, с "мнимыми числами".
В окончательной трактовке должна учитываться яснсветная природа ума:

В уме нет самого ума,
потому что природа его - ясный свет.
Аштасахасрика-праджняпарамита

Пуст потому что ясный свет (= ясность и осознавание), а не потому, что он такой "черный ящичек" с протекающими внутри механическими процессами.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, конечно. Обучение - одно из условий, аналог очищения ума.
> Подлинная причина - собственное немерение ее решить и понимание самой задачи и способа решения. На каждом этапе решения ум совершает собственное свободное усилие по пониманию - в этом причина, а не в чем-то еще.
> Не будь такого усилия, никакое обучение не поможет.


Намерение - это увлеченность, увлеченность это важность, важность - это неведение. Решение задачи ищется, если задача распознается как важная.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А я не говорю, что он совершенно ошибочный. Он верный на определенном уровне, только не окончательный. Как и арифметика верна на своем уровне, хоть и не оперирует, например, с "мнимыми числами".
> В окончательной трактовке должна учитываться яснсветная природа ума:
> 
> В уме нет самого ума,
> потому что природа его - ясный свет.
> Аштасахасрика-праджняпарамита
> 
> Пуст потому что ясный свет (= ясность и осознавание), а не потому, что он такой "черный ящичек" с протекающими внутри механическими процессами.


И не потому, и не поэтому. Никакого черного ящика нет, он вполне себе "белый". И процессы не механические, но подобные им. Вот только причины их возникновения и прекращения - трансцендентны, непознаваемы, поскольку асантана. Вообще никакой истины. Трава зеленая, небо синее. Это видение-явлений-как-есть. Никакой мистики вообще. Никаких "почему зеленая".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Намерение - это увлеченность, увлеченность это важность, важность - это неведение.


Намерение, энтузиазм, усердие - это все классические факторы пути к просветлению.
Следовательно, просветление - результат неведения?
Ну тогда и решение задачи тоже, в том же самом смысле.

----------


## Zom

> Следовательно, просветление - результат неведения?


Конечно. Точно также как смерть - результат рождения.

Из-за неведения появляются страдания. Из-за страданий появляются намерения устранить их, что в конечном счёте ведёт к просветлению.

----------

Won Soeng (30.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Правильное намерение - фактор просветления. А вот жажда - неправильное намерение.

----------


## Karadur

> Тогда я снимаю свой вопрос, единственной свободной волей я так же полагаю исключительно бодхичитту. Но это не значит, что это "произвольная" воля, она "обусловлена" прекращением неведения.


Совершенно ясно, что воля обусловлена, причём как внешними, так и внутренними факторами.
Но - см.  мои сообщения выше - это не значит, что воля однозначно-обусловлена, т.е. детерминистична, полностью предсказуема.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Истинные слова тонут в мирских спорах, путь истинной веры искривляется и нелегко найти слова, чтобы выразить предел спокойствия и непостоянства. Почему так? Ведь известно, что говоря об истинном, входишь в противоречие с обыденным, потворствуя обыденному, искажаешь истинное. Извратив истину, впадаешь в заблуждения, из которых нет выхода, противореча обыденным [взглядам], сделаешь речь свою пресной и безвкусной. Из-за подверженности внешним воздействиям простые люди не различают сохранение и уничтожение, а [учёные мужи] лишь разведут руками и потеряют интерес. Как же близка нам природа вещей, и как же трудно её познать. Но насколько же это необходимо нам, не обретшим себя, чьё сознание блуждает между крайними воззрениями движения и покоя!
У бу цянь лунь дии.
О неизменности вещей

Это не аргумент к беседе, просто настроение.
Э-хе-хе, грустно, господа...

----------


## До

> Это не аргумент к беседе, просто настроение.
> Э-хе-хе, грустно, господа...


Не грустите.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Без собственного понимания -> решения, проповедь Будды останется набором звуком, колебанием воздуха.


Да бросьте Вы...  :Smilie:  Ничего собственного в этом понимании нет. Без вложенных "комментариев" и сопоставлений с действительностью (опоры на действительность) к каждому понятию все это Учение - лишь простое колебание звуков для любого "собственного" ума. В общем-то Дхамма как внешний набор звуков не породит даже сколь-либо значительного к себе внимания со стороны собственного ума, достаточного для порождения творческого восприятия на уровне слова или контекста.

Ни один контекст, ни один смысл ни одного слова не является результатом индивидуального сознания. Попробуйте внедрить любое выдуманное слово в речь или составить текст из выдуманных слов. Начитайте этот текст любому человеку и посмотрите, какой творческий резонанс способен данный текст вызвать, а какие слова войти в обиход (общее их употребление). 

Выдумки об индивидуальном уме порождают фантазии об индивидуальном умотворчестве и некой уникальной основы для его порождения на уровне "изначального ясновидения". Все это не имеет никакого отношения к действительности, а главное хоть какой-то пользы на пути прекращения страданий, ибо страдание прежде всего не индивидуально, единообразно и архитипично, а причины его возникновения порождаются отнюдь не на уровне индивидуальной вовлеченности ума в творческий процесс по их созданию. "Самоуправляемый автобус", совершающий движение по заданному маршруту, но заданному никем иным кроме как самим автобусом, ничего кроме улыбки не вызывает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Вы не понимаете, что само это утверждение предполагает возможность произвольного, волитивного направления внимания, то есть именно то, что я называю свободой воли?


Ну да. И автобус может занести на повороте или унести в кювет по гололеду - Свобода!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Смысл вопроса о свободе выбора *сводится к вопросу о том, свободен ли сам акт выбора* между предстоящими возможностями, само принятие решения.
> 
> А поскольку решение (как правильное, *так и неправильное*) всегда принимается из некоего понимания, то вопрос о свободе воли (=выбора) сопряжен с проблемой: что есть акт понимания.
> .....
> Вот эта внутренняя *деятельность в человеке исходит из понимания и является совершенно свободной, опираясь лишь на его свободный выбор и более ни на что.*





> Никаких зависимостей от действительности - ум в своей самости и радости иллюзорного мысле-чувство-творчества.





> Примерно так оно и есть,..





> Ну, если Вы понимаете под свободной волей именно бодхичитту, то я согласен с Вами.





> Ее , родимую, а что ж еще?


Ух ты, какие повороты, аж дух захватывает...  :Smilie:  Сергей, может тогда расскажете, как бодхичитта ведет к неправильным решениям, основанным на неправильном понимании? Или теперь уже речь идет о другом, что свобода лишь там, где правильное понимание, а там, где его нет, нет и свободы?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Нет, конечно. Обучение - одно из условий, аналог очищения ума.
> Подлинная причина


Поиск "подлинных причин" сродни метафизике. _Почему это_ одна причина подлинная, а другая не подлинная, если все они в цепи причинности играют свои роли. Понятие причины хоть и уже чем условие, но более мутное. Так как любое условие можно почему-то считать причиной. Когда мы говорим "условие" - понятно, что условие может быть какое угодно, а когда говорим "причина" - это _не понятно_. Но на самом деле причиной можно назвать любое условие. Аристотель называл причиной всё, что отвечает на вопрос "_почему_", включая, например, и _цель_ поступка. По Аристотелю будет, что нирвана причина пути, так как путь проходится с целью достижения нирваны. Мало кто вообще задумывается над неопределённостью понятия _причины_, увы.

Например в _Нетти_ хету определено как условие, которое не сосуществует со следствием, а паччая которое сосуществует. Следовательно можно по такой логике утверждать, что омрачения причина нирваны, так как они не сосуществуют с нирваной (и при этом когда есть омрачение нет нирваны).

Так что я рекомендую не использовать термин "причина" слепо, полагясь на интуитивное понимание, а разобраться точно какое именно _условие_ имеется ввиду. Ну если у вас почему-то беспричинно верное интуитивное понимание, и вы чувствуете уверенность, что оно верное, то хотя-бы знайте что вас никто _точно_ не понимает.




> - собственное немерение ее решить и понимание самой задачи и способа решения. На каждом этапе решения ум совершает собственное свободное усилие по пониманию - в этом причина, а не в чем-то еще.


Так я и говорю - на каждом этапе вы совершаете свой собственный осознанный кармический поступок - и не важно создана вселенная или нет и т.п. То, что вы обусловлены, не делает ваши поступки не свободными. То что воля вписана в причинность не делает её не свободной.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compatibilism
Compatibilism is the belief that free will and determinism are compatible ideas, and that it is possible to believe both without being logically inconsistent.

Standard_argument_against_free_will
If indeterminism is true, our actions are random and our will lacks the control to be held solely morally responsible. This is the standard argument against free will.



> Не будь такого усилия, никакое обучение не поможет.


Не будь изучения никакое усилие не поможет.

----------


## До

> Проблема с висамъйога дхармой в том, что это пхала (плод), а не хету (семя).


Для неё нет _хету_ так как это успокоение (нирвана).
Нирвана не настоящий феномен, а концепция - отрицание наличия [настоящих] феноменов связанных с беспокойством, сансарой.

----------


## AlexТ

До,

Проблема с идеей легкого детерминизма в том, что необходим агент.




> Compatibilists (aka soft determinists) often define an instance of 'free will' as one in which the agent had freedom to act. That is, the agent was not coerced or restrained
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compatibilism


Поскольку Будда учил о Анатта, агента как Души,  нету.

Вообще насчет свободы воли:

Если все обусловлено, то результат (_выбора, решения, воли_) всегда зависит от условий и причин. Тут свободы выбора нет. 

Если все необусловлено (_случайность, indeterminism_) то решение или выбор просто случается не обусловлен ни чем и ни кем.

Настоящей свободы воли нет ни здесь и не там.

----------

Echo (01.12.2010), Won Soeng (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

Eсли Будда непогрешимо «все знающий» (_знает все причины и следствия 5и совокупностей_),  или если такое непогрешимое знание возможно вообще, то:


1)Будда знает что в такой то ситуации, в такое время,  для человека с такими определеными качествами произойдет действие «А».

2) «А» должно произойти (_Будда может расчитать ситуацию непогрешимо_)
3) Человек не может выбрать другое действие чтоб «А» не случилось.
4) Свободы воли нет.

----------

Won Soeng (01.12.2010), Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## До

> До, Проблема с идеей легкого детерминизма в том, что необходим агент.


Я не предлагаю чью-то идею легкого детерминизма. Я привожу пример, что идея о совместимости детерминизма и свободы воли не нова. И называется она "компатибилизм". Как именно они совмещаются, это другой вопрос.




> Поскольку Будда учил о Анатта, агента как Души,  нету.


Агента как души нету, а агент как сознание есть?




> Если все необусловлено (_случайность, indeterminism_) то решение или выбор просто случается не обусловлен ни чем и ни кем.


Да, абсолютная свобода воли это глупость и логическая ошибка. Практика показывает, что объяснить это людям сложно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Агента как души нету, а агент как сознание есть?


Мое понимание такое:

Сознание это функция которая сознает что то.

----------


## До

> 4) Свободы воли нет.


Смотря как понимать "свободу воли". В примитивном, наивно понимаемом виде оно самопротиворечиво и является логической ошибкой.

Надо не искать опровержение или обоснование ошибочной концепции (так-же как про атман), а найти к нему гносеологически правильный подход.

----------


## До

> Мое понимание такое:
> 
> Сознание это функция которая сознает что то.


В данном случае пусть сознаёт поступки (четана).

----------


## Karadur

> Если все обусловлено, то результат (_выбора, решения, воли_) всегда зависит от условий и причин. Тут свободы выбора нет. 
> 
> Если все необусловлено (_случайность, indeterminism_) то решение или выбор просто случается не обусловлен ни чем и ни кем.
> 
> Настоящей свободы воли нет ни здесь и не там.


Да нет же, из обусловленности не следует, что нет свободы воли.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=41

Свободы выбора нет только лишь в случае, когда решение _однозначно_ вытекает из условий и причин. Такой однозначности попросту не наблюдается в окружающем мире ни на каком уровне, начиная с квантовых эффектов.

----------


## Pavel

> Мое понимание такое:
> 
> Сознание это функция которая сознает что то.


А что функционирует, или функция и функционирует?

----------


## Zom

> Такой однозначности попросту не наблюдается в окружающем мире ни на каком уровне, начиная с квантовых эффектов.


Ну почему. Камень всегда будет падать вниз, сколько не бросайте. Его падение вниз обозначено чёткими причинами и условиями, и пока они таковы, результат всегда один, и не может случайным образом произойти второго. Насчёт квантовых эффектов - их просто до конца не поняли ещё. Кстати, небезынтересно, что хотя на микроуровне всё так квантово-неопределённо, сам этот микроуровень является основополагающим фундаментом для макроуровня. Но о чудо, в макроуровне всё чётко определённо и закономерно, как с тем же камнем ,) Не говорит ли это в пользу того, что на микроуровне всё должно быть в этом случае ещё чётче и определённее, чем на макроуровне ,)

----------


## Pavel

> Ну почему. Камень всегда будет падать вниз, сколько не бросайте.


Камень падает вниз лишь до тех пор, пока Ваш ум создает такое направление его движения. У меня есть личный опыт наблюдения за человеком, который опешил от наблюдения того, как камень перестал падать вниз. Как-то в сильный шторм мы возвращались в порт на лодке. Я попросил его сделать несколько снимков фотоаппаратом, чтобы на память остались кадры. Он взял камеру, снял крышку с объектива, но никак в болтанке не мог придумать, куда эту крышку лучше положить, чтобы не потерять. Потом плюнул на все и просто бросил ее на соседнее сидение, но увидел чудо - крышка не упала на сидение, а зависла на пару-тройку секунд в воздухе. Он долго потом делился своими впечатлениями на этот счет.

А вот с чем я соглашусь, так это с тем, что любое чудо будет умом так или иначе объяснено, чтобы встать в устойчивую позу "так будет всегда". Ну, это нормально.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Камень падает вниз лишь до тех пор, пока Ваш ум создает такое направление его движения.


Смешно ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что я рекомендую не использовать термин "причина" слепо, полагясь на интуитивное понимание, а разобраться точно какое именно _условие_ имеется ввиду.


Говоря о свободе воли, мы прежде всего должны рассматривать действующую причину, а все прочие считать сопутствующими условиями.
Наверное так.




> Ну если у вас почему-то беспричинно верное интуитивное понимание, и вы чувствуете уверенность, что оно верное, то хотя-бы знайте что вас никто _точно_ не понимает.


Дык ведь любое понимание в основе своей является чисто внутренним актом, то есть интуитивно. И не только понимание, но даже и восприятие: попробуйте объяснить в понятиях, из чего состоит ваше восприятие "Я вижу синее". Ничего не выйдет, можно лишь сослаться на аналогичный опыт у других, если он у них есть.
Общаясь, мы обмениваемся нашими интуициями (пониманиями). Логика здесь лишь канва, на которой вышивается узор пониманий.




> Так я и говорю - на каждом этапе вы совершаете свой собственный осознанный кармический поступок - и не важно создана вселенная или нет и т.п. То, что вы обусловлены, не делает ваши поступки не свободными. То что воля вписана в причинность не делает её не свободной.


Понятно, что всякий поступок совершается в рамках обстоятельств. Вопрос в том, совершается ли в этих обстоятельствах выбор? и если да, то какова его действующая причина?




> Не будь изучения никакое усилие не поможет.


Интересно, что то, что я называю в данном случае действующей причиной - собственное услиле ума в акте понимания - действует и на этапе обучения, и на этапе решения. Поэтому научение правильнее считать в данном случае сопутствующим обстоятельством, или условием, в рамках которого (или с опорой на которое) совершается свободное действие.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нет ни свободы воли, ни предопределенности. И то и другое - иллюзии. 
Однако комбинации дхарм - весьма разнообразны, что является основой для иллюзии свободы воли. При этом возникновение каждой дхармы имеет строгие условия, что является основой для иллюзии предопределенности.

Есть ситуации поведение в которых очень ограниченно, есть ситуации, поведение в которых очень разнообразно.

Камень падает вниз вследствие очень большого количества условий. Одно из наиболее важных условий - этот камень должен быть замечен в нескольких моментах сознания и должно быть памятование этих моментов. Другими условиями будет понимание верха и низа, ориентация в пространстве. В конечном итоге мы называем "низом" то направление, в котором падают отпущенные предметы. Но это не значит, что есть "верх" и "низ" сами по себе, вне комплексов привязанностей существ.

----------

Echo (01.12.2010), Pavel (01.12.2010), Джошуа (02.03.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако комбинации дхарм - весьма разнообразны, что является основой для иллюзии свободы воли.


Каким образом? Свобода реализуется в едичном акте осознанного выбора, причем тут какое-то "многообразие"?

----------


## Zom

> Камень падает вниз вследствие очень большого количества условий. Одно из наиболее важных условий - этот камень должен быть замечен в нескольких моментах сознания и должно быть памятование этих моментов. Другими условиями будет понимание верха и низа, ориентация в пространстве. В конечном итоге мы называем "низом" то направление, в котором падают отпущенные предметы. Но это не значит, что есть "верх" и "низ" сами по себе, вне комплексов привязанностей существ.


Это не так. От того что вы привязаны к чему-то или не привязаны - внешние объекты продолжают действовать одинаково, в силу физических законов и собственных условий и обстоятельств. Неужели это не очевидно? Хоть как назовите верх, хоть как назовите низ, а движение камня будет именно в эту сторону - и никогда не будет идти в противоположную (покуда разумеется имеется гравитация, свободное падение и прочие внешние условия, сопутствующие этому).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Каким образом? Свобода реализуется в едичном акте осознанного выбора, причем тут какое-то "многообразие"?


При том, что одновременно могут быть условия для возникновения множеств дхарм. "Единичный акт осознанного выбора" - это иллюзия. Все единичные акты подчинены, обусловлены. Любое действие является осознанным (поскольку включено в момент сознания). Бодхичитта является свободным от жажды источником для действий, то есть нейтральный безграничный элемент памятования. 

Никакой произвольности, случайности нет ни в одном из моментов сознания. Просто есть более или менее ограниченное число готовых к возникновению элементов, с которыми может быть связано памятование, вследствие которого они могут стать опорой следующего момента сознания.

Можно, конечно, сам факт множественности одновременно "готовых" к рождению элементов, при возникновении в следующем моменте сознания лишь какого-то одного полагать свободной волей  :Smilie:  Вот только что при этом является свободным или несвободным?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не так. От того что вы привязаны к чему-то или не привязаны - внешние объекты продолжают действовать одинаково, в силу физических законов и собственных условий и обстоятельств. Неужели это не очевидно? Хоть как назовите верх, хоть как назовите низ, а движение камня будет именно в эту сторону - и никогда не будет идти в противоположную (покуда разумеется имеется гравитация, свободное падение и прочие внешние условия, сопутствующие этому).


Нет никаких внешних объектов, это заблуждение. Все объекты есть память прошлых моментов сознания в пространстве (континууме) ума. Представления о истинно-сущности чего бы то ни было вне пространства ума - не могут быть подтверждены или опровергнуты, это только необязательные фантазии, разворачивание системы представлений о некотором устройстве чувственно воспринимаемого.

----------


## Zom

Ну вот... опять начался "дурацкий солипсизм" ))

----------


## Won Soeng

Во-первых, что дурацкого в соллипсизме, помимо Вашей неприязни к слову?
Во-вторых, какие у Вас основания называть что-то объективно существующим?
В-третьих, именно на этом и строится разница между сарвастивадой и мадхьямикой. 
Именно поэтому и говорится, что существо, не постигшее пустотности всех дхарм не может обрести окончательного освобождения, может лишь достичь пребывания в дхьянах, возможно на очень длительный срок.

----------


## Zom

> Во-вторых, какие у Вас основания называть что-то объективно существующим?


Элементарно, Ватсон -)

Если внешних объектов не существует, значит они существуют только у вас в уме. Соответственно, если ваш ум их не познаёт, то есть в себе не содержит, то значит эти объекты не могут между собой взаимодействовать (ведь их попросту не существует, и потому никаких взаимодействий не может быть в прицнипе). Однако вся наша жизнь доказывает полностью обратное. Внешние объекты отлично взаимодействуют и оказывают друг на друга влияние - вне зависимости от того, познаёт их кто-то или не познаёт, видел их когда-либо или не видел и т.д. и т.п.  Например если вы оставили дома включенный утюг и ушли - то квартира сгорела не потому, что у вас в уме осталась память об этом утюге ))))

Поэтому отрицание таких очевидных фактов и называется дурацким солипсизмом -) (это выражение, кстати, не я придумал, а другой пользователь БФа -)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если внешних объектов не существует, значит они существуют только у вас в уме.


 Не значит. В уме объекты конструируются. А вот что является истинно-сущим, из чего объекты конструируются, не является постижимым этим самым умом. Об этом и говорят, как о пустоте.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поэтому отрицание таких очевидных фактов и называется дурацким солипсизмом


Ну значит я не поддерживаю взглядов этих "дурацких соллипсистов", а Вы просто торопитесь с выводами.

----------


## Zom

> Не значит. В уме объекты конструируются. А вот что является истинно-сущим, из чего объекты конструируются


Так не надо путать умственные объекты с объектами материальными. Многие умственные объекты формируются в уме как раз по причине существования внешних материальных.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так не надо путать умственные объекты с объектами материальными. Многие умственные объекты формируются в уме как раз по причине существования внешних материальных.


Зом, а с чего Вы взяли, что их кто-то путает? Есть индрии, есть вишаи, но ни те ни другие не являются "объектами", объектами они становятся вследствие распознавания. 

Поэтому и говорю, что нет никаких материальных объектов - то, на основании чего ум обнаруживает их как "объекты" не являются никакими объектами, ровно в той же степени, в какой отражение луны в луже не является луной. 

Все объекты, во всем их взаимодействии - интерпретация чувственно воспринимаемых явлений. И как конкретно будет интерпретироваться чувственно воспринимаемое - зависит от склонностей интерпретирующего ума.

----------

Echo (02.12.2010), Sergio (06.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Ну почему. Камень всегда будет падать вниз, сколько не бросайте.


Если только камень не в самолёте. Или не попал в смерч.
Камень падает вниз, как ни странно, только благодаря статистике. Всегда есть ненулевая вероятность (может быть, очень маленькая, но ненулевая), что камень не упадёт.




> Его падение вниз обозначено чёткими причинами и условиями, и пока они таковы, результат всегда один, и не может случайным образом произойти второго.


Может. Просто вероятность очень маленькая. 
В случае с живыми существами, у нас тоже иногда возможность выбора сводится к одной альтернативе, т.е., строго говоря, к одному наиболее вероятному исходу. При этом выбор иногда ограничивается не только внешними, но и внутренними причинами - например, гнев может сузить выбор.




> Насчёт квантовых эффектов - их просто до конца не поняли ещё.


Вы их поняли лучше, чем те, кто их изучает?  :Smilie: 




> Кстати, небезынтересно, что хотя на микроуровне всё так квантово-неопределённо, сам этот микроуровень является основополагающим фундаментом для макроуровня. Но о чудо, в макроуровне всё чётко определённо и закономерно, как с тем же камнем ,)


Нет, здесь не всё чётко определено и закономерно, на макроуровне есть масса хаотических процессов.




> Не говорит ли это в пользу того, что на микроуровне всё должно быть в этом случае ещё чётче и определённее, чем на макроуровне ,)


Нет, не говорит - нет никакой логической связи. Напротив, мы видим, что законы физики - это, фактически, статистические законы, вытекающие из квантовой механики.
На примере частиц мы видим обусловленные, но не детерминистические процессы.

----------


## Zom

> Камень падает вниз, как ни странно, только благодаря статистике. Всегда есть ненулевая вероятность (может быть, очень маленькая, но ненулевая), что камень не упадёт.


Смешно -) Не находите? -)




> Может. Просто вероятность очень маленькая.


А скорее - попросту нулевая.




> Вы их поняли лучше, чем те, кто их изучает?


Что я понял, так это то, что те, кто их изучает, ещё ничего не поняли (и они и сами об этом так и говорят ,)




> Нет, здесь не всё чётко определено и закономерно, на макроуровне есть масса хаотических процессов.


Случайность - это неспособность отследить закономерность. Ну ничего, когда-нить, возможно, получится ,)




> Нет, не говорит - нет никакой логической связи. Напротив, мы видим, что законы физики - это, фактически, статистические законы, вытекающие из квантовой механики.


И как же это так - если микромир - сплошной хаос, то как могут быть какие-то статические законы? ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

Хаотические процессы не тождественны случайным. Недаром много говорится о "детерминированном хаосе", "теории хаоса", "диссипативных системах" и т. п.

Общий вывод из современной теории случайных процессов - случайность есть следствие неведения (небрежности исследования, допущений, пренебрежений и т.п.)

Однако и линейная детерменированность - это совершенно излишнее упрощение.
Даже в квантовой механике случайности как таковые - отсутствуют. Статистические подходы - всего лишь способ более изощренно игнорировать большие массивы малосущественных (взаимокомпенсирующихся) процессов.

Случайность в динамически неустойчивом равновесии есть всего лишь признание исключительной трудоемкости отслеживания всех возможных факторов, это равновесие разрушающих. Всегда есть процессы, наблюдение за которыми чрезвычайно трудоемко и на их основе мы можем построить вполне себе удобные генераторы случайностей.

И дело еще в том, что случайности удобны в жизни живых существ. Очень многие процессы в отношениях существ проще доверить слепому случаю, чем терзаться несправедливыми (не учитывающими все факторы) решениями.

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Например если вы оставили дома включенный утюг и ушли - то квартира сгорела не потому, что у вас в уме осталась память об этом утюге


Как-раз таки именно потому.
Ведь факт случившегося пожара - это, собственно, такая же концептуальная видимость, как и оставленный утюг.
Иначе придется считать утюг и квартиру истинносущими.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот что является истинно-сущим, из чего объекты конструируются, не является постижимым этим самым умом.


Что меня всегда поражало, так это звездное небо под ногами и Иммануил Кант внутри нас.
В.Пелевин

Да, похоже, зараза кантианства неистребима в европейском сознании. Даже буддизм в качестве прививки не работает.

----------


## Zom

> Ведь факт случившегося пожара - это, собственно, такая же концептуальная видимость, как и оставленный утюг.
> Иначе придется считать утюг и квартиру истинносущими.


Забавно. То есть по-вашему, если мы забыли бы об оставленном утюге, квартира бы осталась в целости и сохранности? ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Забавно. То есть по-вашему, если мы забыли бы об оставленном утюге, квартира бы осталась в целости и сохранности? ))


А что изменится, если окажется, что это событие - оставленный утюг и сгоревшая квартира - есть содержание вашего сновидения?
И на самом деле нет ни утюга, ни квартиры, но тем не менее переживания от случившегося будут совершенно реальными во внутреннем восприятии...

----------


## Pavel

> Смешно ))))


Не смешнее, чем хождение сквозь стены или полеты в теле к Брахме и обратно )))))).

----------


## Zom

> А что изменится, если окажется, что это событие - оставленный утюг и сгоревшая квартира - есть содержание вашего сновидения?
> И на самом деле нет ни утюга, ни квартиры, но тем не менее переживания от случившегося будут совершенно реальными во внутреннем восприятии...


А то изменится, что боль (в том числе и психологическая от потери имущества) всё равно РЕАЛЬНАЯ, не важно как вы эту реальность будете называть. Именно от этой реальной боли нужно уйти посредством буддийской практики. И сон - самый обычный - как раз этой реальностью не является. И боль в этом сне не подлинная, не настоящая. Снящаяся, реально не переживаемая. А потому достаточно легко выносимая и легко устраняемая если что.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А то изменится, что боль (в том числе и психологическая от потери имущества) всё равно РЕАЛЬНАЯ, не важно как вы эту реальность будете называть.


Так она и во сне такая же реальная.




> Именно от этой реальной боли нужно уйти посредством буддийской практики...


...ведущей к ПРОБУЖДЕНИЮ




> И сон - самый обычный - как раз этой реальностью не является.


Конечно, не является. Но во многом подобен.

----------


## Zom

> Так она и во сне такая же реальная.


По моему опыту - совершенно не так. Даже более того, реальная боль во сне глушится.




> ...ведущей к ПРОБУЖДЕНИЮ


Пробуждение тут образное.

----------


## Pavel

> Так она и во сне такая же реальная.


Сергей, хоть Вы и склонны не отвечать на поставленные Вам вопросы, рискну спросить:
на что реагирует прибор, сконструированный для регистрации вспышек света?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, хоть Вы и склонны не отвечать на поставленные Вам вопросы, рискну спросить:
> на что реагирует прибор, сконструированный для регистрации вспышек света?


Павел, Вы извините меня пожалуйста за невнимательность, но я просто физически не в состоянии реагировать на все аспекты беседы со всеми участниками. Поэтому вдумчиво отвечаю лишь в случае, если вопрос интересен мне самому. К сожалению.

Что касается собственно Вашего вопроса, то ответ будет разный в зависимости от того, на каком уровне (на уровне какой реальности) мы его рассматриваем.
Если не уровне относительной, то здесь мы условно признаем реальность чувственно воспринимаемых объектов, и скажем (в рамках современной научной парадигмы), что прибор воспринимает фотоны.
Такое рассмотрение, базирующееся на нашей физической сенсорике (устройстве наших орг. чувств и зависящего от них рассудка) является осмысленным и достоверным в рамках относительной реальности нашего физического опыта; в этих рамках находится как его достоверность, так и целеполагание.
Но это целеполагание, а также и эта достоверность, не имеют ничего общего с постулируемой в буддизме целью - пробуждением. Для достижения этой цели необходимо рассматривать целостный процесс - ум-воспринимающий-свет-и-прибор-и-все-прочее, и самого себя, как единую, картину.
При таком рассмотрении оказывается, что воспринимаемый мир, начиная с тела и его органов чувств, а также с его светом, прибором, утюгами и горящими домами, представляет собой комплекс иллюзорно-реальных объектов, результат концептуального схватывания (санскр. викальпа) иллюзорных образов, порождаемых самим же умом.
Приблизительно эту мысль выразил О.О. Розенберг, когда говорил, что с т.зр. буддизма
мы не имеем права обособлять части общего узора и говорить: вот солнце, вот "я". Нет солнца, нет "я" в смысле чего-то самостоятельно существующего. Есть лишь сложный узор: "личность, видящая солнце", одна нераздельная картина. 

Не знаю точно, как это трактуется в тхераваде, но согласно воззрению махаяны это именно так.

----------

Won Soeng (01.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что меня всегда поражало, так это звездное небо под ногами и Иммануил Кант внутри нас.
> В.Пелевин
> 
> Да, похоже, зараза кантианства неистребима в европейском сознании. Даже буддизм в качестве прививки не работает.


А Вам Кант везде чудится или только в моих словах? Я его даже не читал, не имею представления, о чем там эта зараза. Лучше расскажите, что Вас в моих словах так поразило.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Забавно. То есть по-вашему, если мы забыли бы об оставленном утюге, квартира бы осталась в целости и сохранности? ))


Нет, если бы Вы прекратили привязанности к квартирам и утюгам, то переродились бы в мире, где их нет и ничто ничему ничем не угрожает  :Smilie: 

Хотя, не исключаю, что возможно прекращение именно и конкретно утюга, просто не очень понимаю - зачем.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Вам Кант везде чудится или только в моих словах? Я его даже не читал, не имею представления, о чем там эта зараза. Лучше расскажите, что Вас в моих словах так поразило.


Это и поразительно, как идеи "витают в воздухе". Прям как вирусы, право.
Ведь это "непостижимое истинно-сущее, из чего объекты конструируются" - самая настоящая кантианская "вещь в себе".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сергей, хоть Вы и склонны не отвечать на поставленные Вам вопросы, рискну спросить:
> на что реагирует прибор, сконструированный для регистрации вспышек света?


Здесь важно не то, на что реагирует прибор, а то, для чего этот прибор сконструирован. Ведь такой прибор лишь продолжение чувственного восприятия человека, способ сосредоточить внимание на каких-то аспектах.

----------

Сергей Хос (01.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Хотя, не исключаю, что возможно прекращение именно и конкретно утюга, просто не очень понимаю - зачем.


Так квартирка не сгорит ,) А то жить на пепелище.. знаете..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хотя, не исключаю, что возможно прекращение именно и конкретно утюга, просто не очень понимаю - зачем.


Это, кстати, очень просто, даже на бытовом уровне. Прекращение ведь достигается осознанностью, памятованием (смритти). Незабывание выключения утюга прекращает пожар тем, что не дает ему случиться.
Шютка

----------

Won Soeng (01.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это и поразительно, как идеи "витают в воздухе". Прям как вирусы, право.
> Ведь это "непостижимое истинно-сущее, из чего объекты конструируются" - самая настоящая кантианская "вещь в себе".


Я не понимаю, что такое "вещь в себе". Если подходить к этой фразе буквально, то я скорее скажу, что это как раз неправильно. Все вещи - конструкции из элементов. При этом, однако, и элементы возникают исключительно для конструирования, и не представляют из себя никакой самостоятельной субстанциональности. 

Тем не менее, мы можем воспринимать на трансцендентном уровне абсолютно, не имея совсем никакой возможности объяснить дальнейшее устройство этого восприятия. Мы можем препарировать тот орган, благодаря которому возникает восприятие синего или зеленого. Но мы не можем препарировать сами элементы чувственного восприятия. Само по себе переживание зеленого уже ни из чего не состоит. Но это не значит, что зеленое существует само по себе. Вот что важно. Мы просто не можем ничего о нем сказать. Нет оснований. Зеленое возникает как повторное узнавание определенного опыта. Во всех случаях восприятия элемента зелености - лишь качество момента сознания.

----------


## Pavel

> Не знаю точно, как это трактуется в тхераваде, но согласно воззрению махаяны это именно так.


Оба предложенных способа рассмотрения методологически на уровне относительной истины. В первом случае нечто рассматривается относительно прибора, а во втором случае нечто рассматривается относительно ума. Я бы не стал обманываться на тот счет, что возможно безотносительное рассмотрение. 

Что касается заявлений Zom-а, то он изначально не претендовал на рассмотрение физических явлений безотносительно. Значит не было ни какой возможности оспаривать его утверждения за рамками выбранной им методологии рассмотрения и тем более "системы координат" (системы относительности). В противном случае методологически так же можно пытаться оспаривать толкование слова "слон" на основании наблюдения факта, что данное толкование подходит к слову "elephant", упирая на то, что слову "слон" в таком случае толкование должно быть дано отличное от "elephant". Думаю, было бы разумно при обсуждении вопроса сохранять единую систему координат, относительно которой в тот или иной момент рассматривается вопрос, а не метаться мыслью от истин относительных в истины безотносительные - не уследить за "прыжками" оппонента, ведь он о своих переходах никого не оповещает, а слова используются всегда одни и те же.

Вот так же произошло и с вопросом свободы выбора, которой Вы отвели и принятие верных, и принятие ошибочных решений, а после вдруг заявили, что под свободой воли ничего иного не подразумевали кроме как бодхичитты. Вот и вышло, что очередной прыжок без предупреждений из одной системы координат в другую позволяет предположить собеседникам, что согласно Вашим представлениям бодзичитта является действенной причиной возникновения невежественных взглядов и неверных решений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так квартирка не сгорит ,) А то жить на пепелище.. знаете..


Так проще сразу привязанность к квартирке прекратить. Что уж мучаться с такой тонкой избирательностью между утюгом и не-утюгом.

----------


## Zom

Будда сказал не прекращать привязанности к квартиркам, покуда полного просветления не обретёшь ,) А то знаете ли на пепелище практиковать - ну как-то не очень ,)

----------


## Pavel

> Здесь важно не то, на что реагирует прибор, а то, для чего этот прибор сконструирован. Ведь такой прибор лишь продолжение чувственного восприятия человека, способ сосредоточить внимание на каких-то аспектах.


Это где именно "здесь"? Манера "скользить" в беседе из одной плоскости рассмотрения в другую без уточнения, где ты находишься - это поведение "скользкой рыбы". Оно не позволяет собеседнику уследить за тем "здесь", в поле которого рассматривается вопрос. Или есть некое "самосущее-буддийское-здесь", покидать которое просто даже неприлично?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Насчет "безотносительности" - это вопрос прежде всего трансцендентности. Я конечно понимаю, как странно звучит в качестве примера абсолютного, безотносительного, трансцендентно фраза "небо голубое, трава зеленая".

Но речь не идет о какой-то другой безотносительности. В европейской философии это называется, кажется, монизмом, но вот могу сильно ошибаться относительно монад, как основных концептуальных элементов монизма. Я никогда не интересовался сколько-нибудь серьезно философией, это довольно свежий для меня интерес, я вообще умудряюсь часто говорить на каком-то своем, далеком от общепринятого, языке.

Смысл же именно буддийского понимания недуальности, безотносительности, заключается в том, что практическое исследование любых взглядов, идей, концепций, упирается в источник их появления, возникновения и исследования уже этого источника, с точки зрения его возникновения. 

Поэтому пример с "я вижу солнце" заключается в том, что есть совокупность (едва не сказал - последовательность) моментов сознания, определяющих качества видимого, распознаваемого как солнце, качества сознающего, распрознаваемого как "видящий" и качества привязанности, распознаваемого как "я". Все это - качества (элементы) моментов сознания, поэтому все они обладают единой природой, однако, сущность этой единой природы не раскрывается иначе как возможность сами элементы и моменты распознавать. 

В определенном смысле такое рассмотрение не имеет сущностных отличий от рассмотрения солнца или глаза или мозга, как подобных же качеств, разница лишь в том, что солнце воспринимается как множество качеств, рассматриваемых отдельно, а, к примеру, качество теплоты или качество желтого не рассматриваются как совокупности качеств.

С точки зрения голой схоластики нельзя окончательно согласиться с тем, что качество теплоты не является конструкций каких-то других качеств, и можно было бы выбрать другие базисы.

Именно поэтому и остается вопрос невыразимости опыта пробуждения в категориях схоластики, поскольку не дается ответ на вопрос "почему".

Дзенские коаны, проверяющие трансцендентное мышление во многих случаях имеют весьма нефилосфские, на искушенный в схоластике взгляд, ответы.

Почему небо синее? - Смотри, небо синее. - Почему? - Эй, проснись и посмотри!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это где именно "здесь"? Манера "скользить" в беседе из одной плоскости рассмотрения в другую без уточнения, где ты находишься - это поведение "скользкой рыбы". Оно не позволяет собеседнику уследить за тем "здесь", в поле которого рассматривается вопрос. Или есть некое "самосущее-буддийское-здесь", покидать которое просто даже неприлично?


Здесь, это в основе Вашего вопроса. Откуда Вы взяли этот вопрос?
Я даже не буду задавать вопроса-коана "Кто спрашивает", чтобы не прекращать дискуссию на нигилистической ноте.

Стоит ли так долго цепляться к "Здесь" если оно для Вас "там". Это просто раздражение формой ответа, вне его содержания. Если Ваше "Здесь" другое - просто покажите отчего Ваш вопрос родился.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда сказал не прекращать привязанности к квартиркам, покуда полного просветления не обретёшь ,) А то знаете ли на пепелище практиковать - ну как-то не очень ,)


Вот как, я и не слышал такого. Напротив, благородный сын или благородная дочь уединяются от мира. А как быть тем, кто рождается в аду, голодными духами или животными? У них с квартирками туго. В целом понятно Ваше предостережение - не имея видения-явлений-как-есть можно себе нафантазировать такую пустоту, что будды трех времен алмазными скалами не выдавят. Но мы то говорили об упрощении представлений, а не об их изощрении (чтобы квартирка цела, и утюг пожаробезопасный)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это, кстати, очень просто, даже на бытовом уровне. Прекращение ведь достигается осознанностью, памятованием (смритти). Незабывание выключения утюга прекращает пожар тем, что не дает ему случиться.
> Шютка


На бытовом уровне придуманы утюги с автовыключением, противопожарная автоматика и т.п. Но... Все непостоянно  :Smilie:  Даже это всего лишь снижает скорость прекращения и квартиры, и утюга.

----------


## Pavel

> При этом, однако, и элементы возникают исключительно для конструирования, и не представляют из себя никакой самостоятельной субстанциональности.


BTR, вот посмотрите сами внимательно, как в одном лишь предложении Вы меняете область рассмотрения вопроса (систему координат). Из такого заявления ничего разумного увидеть невозможно кроме двух не связанных между собой декларации: 1) элементы возникают исключительно для конструирования; 2) элементы не представляют из себя никакой самостоятельной субстанциональности.

Первое никак не обосновано и не рассмотрено даже относительно какого конструирования идет речь об элементах. А посему и не понятно, о чьей цели конструировать идет речь, раз уж употребляется слово "для", которое как бы именно на цель и указывает. И второе, надеюсь никак не связано с первым, и рассматривается не относительно цели и даже конструирования как таковых, а просто безотносительно первого заявления декларируется второе. Такими методами хорошо сподвижников созывать, но не разъяснять свою точку зрения, если она есть конечно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Если Ваше "Здесь" другое - просто покажите отчего Ваш вопрос родился.


Мой вопрос не содержал "здесь". Мой вопрос был направлен на выявления для меня "здесь" Сергея Хоса и достиг цели - он (Сергей) был вынужден уточнять, относительно чего рассматривает явление и каким методом при этом делает свое заключение, он понял мой вопрос правильно. Надеюсь, что правильно поймет и мой встречный комментарий к его ответу.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, возможно Вы просто не видите, что это только для Вас смена координат, а для меня это одна и та же область рассмотрения. Понимаю Ваше неприятие, но не поддерживаю его. 

Возможно, данные декларации следует дополнить, чтобы они связались для Вас в нечто разумное. Например такая декларация, что все чувственное воспринимаемое лишь как (умственно-связанные) конструкции из (умственно разделяемых) элементов-воспринимаемых-явлений.

И в этом вся тягостность чувствующих существ - полагать некое устройство чувственно воспринимаемого мира, поскольку есть предположение, что собственная личность и есть часть этого устройства и есть необходимость в этом мире препятствовать разрушению чего-либо (меня, моего) за счет ускоренного разрушения чего-то другого (не-меня, не-моего)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мой вопрос не содержал "здесь". Мой вопрос был направлен на выявления для меня "здесь" Сергея Хоса и достиг цели - он (Сергей) был вынужден уточнять, относительно чего рассматривает явление и каким методом при этом делает свое заключение, он понял мой вопрос правильно. Надеюсь, что правильно поймет и мой встречный комментарий к его ответу.


Если Вы тем самым утверждаете, что в основе Вашего вопроса нет никакого Вашего личного предубеждения (пресуппозиции), то я замечаю Вам, что увидел таковую и именно на нее давал свой ответ.

----------


## Zom

> Вот как, я и не слышал такого. Напротив, благородный сын или благородная дочь уединяются от мира.


А вот почитайте:

И какие загрязнения следует устранять использованием? Вот монах с правильным памятованием пользуется одеянием просто для того, чтобы защититься от холода, защититься от жары, защититься от укусов мух, комаров, защититься от солнца, ветра и ползающих тварей.... С правильным памятованием *он использует жилище* просто для того, чтобы защититься от холода, защититься от жары, защититься от укусов мух, комаров, защититься от солнца, ветра и ползающих тварей. Он пользуется жилищем просто для того, чтобы скрыться от непогоды и радоваться затворничеству. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Pavel (01.12.2010), Won Soeng (01.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> И в этом вся тягостность чувствующих существ - полагать некое устройство чувственно воспринимаемого мира, поскольку есть предположение, что собственная личность и есть часть этого устройства и есть необходимость в этом мире препятствовать разрушению чего-либо (меня, моего) за счет ускоренного разрушения чего-то другого (не-меня, не-моего)


Не так важно вся или не вся, но то, что в этом тягостность - очевидно. Однако, хочу заметить, что разрушение этой тягостности на уровне психическом возможно лишь в условиях эгоцентрического возложения всей собственной тяготы как чувствующего существа на другие чувствующие существа. Я это не к тому, что такой способ существования чувствующих существ (эгоцентрический) считаю не справедливым - какая уж тут может быть справедливость промеж чувствующих существ. Я это к тому, что тягота никуда не исчезает, а лишь возлагается на других, а на этом фоне возникает самоуспокоение и не более того.

Вот Вы заговорили об уединении, не взирая на то, что никто ни от чего не уединялся, не возложив тяготы мирских забот о себе на других. Тут же заговорили о пустоте, не взирая на то, что ни какой Будда ни в какие времена не опустел от мирских потребностей и нужд, а лишь возложил заботу о них на других существ. Я это опять же к чему? К тому, что мир психических явлений можно искусственно (умозрительно) обособить от мира единого, если ясна цель такого обособления или просто так хочется. Только мир физический не перестанет от этого существовать не столько "сам в себе", сколько в качестве опоры для мира психического, для явлений (феноменов). На словах Будда преодолел все опоры на материальное, но на деле ел, спал, болел, отравлялся, выздоравливал, хотел пить и просил напиться - заботился о продлении существования "не вечного утюга". Только ведь "вечный утюг" никогда никому и не был нужен (разве как умственная забава вокруг идеи вечного двигателя), зачем вечные утюги не буддам - как и буддам не нужны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, многие дзен-буддисты работают на собственное пропитание. Как сказал великий мастер "День без работы - день без пищи".

Рассматривая Нирвану Будды, следует понимать, что после смерти он больше не переродился. Больше никому не нужно заботиться ни о чем, что можно было бы назвать Буддой. Если бы Будда не увидел, что его способности могут помочь другим существам, он прекратил бы эту жизнь.

Некоторые дзен-мастера принимали обет вернуть долг Дхармы, обучив хотя бы одного ученика и поддерживали очень скромную жизнь, пока не появлялась такая возможность, переставая поддерживать тело после исполнения своего обещания.

В тхераваде так же считается, что Архат-мирянин не будучи (в тот же день, но наступления ночи, или еще какой-то срок) постриженным в монахи не сможет поддерживать жизнь этого тела сколько-нибудь длительное время. 

Полное пробуждение, освобождение от жажды, ведет к отсутствию дальнейшей необходимости в поддержании жизненных процессов этого тела. Дальнейшего рождения уже не последует. Если это тело как средство обучения, получения знаний, поддержки и одобрении на пути больше никому не нужно, оно тем более не нужно и самому пробужденному.

В махаяне именно это чувство и называется бодхичиттой.

----------


## Pavel

> Если Вы тем самым утверждаете, что в основе Вашего вопроса нет никакого Вашего личного предубеждения (пресуппозиции), то я замечаю Вам, что увидел таковую и именно на нее давал свой ответ.


Я понимаю, что чувствующие существа традиционно реагируют на видимое, для мнея на этот счет не требуются особые замечания. Но вопрос такой сеперпозиции не содержал.  :Smilie: 

Кстати о позициях... Люди, привыкшие к общению как к способу удовлетворения потребности в формировании вокруг себя некого приемлемого (удобного) интеллектуального пространства часто упрекают меня в том, что я постоянно отстаиваю противоположные точки зрения, меняю свою позицию, а следовательно по их представлениям и свои взгляды. Если и у Вас сложилось такое впечатление, то поясню, что я действительно меняю суперпозицию своей аргументации, использую это как метод достижения более глубокого понимания вопроса. Моя суперпозиция как собеседника очень часто не является прямым проявлением моих взглядов, а скорее прямым проявлением метода моего размышления.

----------

Won Soeng (01.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я знаю, Павел, и делаю для Вас иногда то же самое, поскольку действительно нередко Вы помогаете обратить внимание на неосновательные выводы, поверхностные рассуждения и ущербную логику.

----------

Pavel (01.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Дальнейшего рождения уже не последует.


Рождение чего или кого? Слов много, а понять, о чем идет речь, никак не возможно... На любой вопрос следует нырок в "омут абсолютной истины". И заметьте, что "ныряют" не будды, а те, кто пытается показать, что ими все понято, что им все ясно, что противоречий никаких не обнаруживается...

Зачем все эти слова о дзэнских мастерах, которые сами себе пропитание добывали? Разве о пропитании я говорил, когда говорил, что уход в мир психических явлений никого не освободил от забот физического мира даже Будду? Об уединении заговорили Вы, так покажите, от чего уединяется тот или иной мастер, от чего отказывается кроме как от некого "излишнего"? Разве в это "излишнее" как-то попал физичсеский мир?

----------


## AlexТ

> Камень падает вниз лишь до тех пор, пока Ваш ум создает такое направление его движения.


Это так говорят идеалисты?

----------


## AlexТ

> . Такой однозначности попросту не наблюдается в окружающем мире ни на каком уровне, начиная с квантовых эффектов.


Насчет квантовой механики. 

а) Разве квантовые эффекти квантовых частиц имеет отношение к нам, живущем в макромире? 

б) Я склоняюсь к интерпретации что случайность микрочастиц это отсутствие знания законов по каким они функционируют. Ученые еще не все нашли.

Насчет странных случаев
в) Теоретически возможно что если шар бросать об стенку то через триллионы лет он может случайно телепортиротся за стенку. Но такие чудеса в макро мире случаются так редко, что не имеют смысла к нашим повседневным действиям. Да и оно не совсем возможно. Шар и стенка распадется задолго до проишествия трилионов лет.



Спасибо за линк. Почитаю и подумаю.

----------


## AlexТ

> ...
> Но заметьте, из этого определения не следует детерминизма. Т.е. _не следует_, что из состояния *С1* всегда следует _единственно возможное_ состояние *С2*.


A по какой причине после С1 случилось допустим С3 а не С2?

вопросы:
1) Можно ли расчитать (хотя бы в теории) зарание что после С1 случится С3 а не С2?

Если нет, то:
2)Чем это отличается от случайности если нельзя сказать что "_такой то набор многих причин приведет именно к этому а не тому результату_"?




> Классический пример с фотоном, отражающемуся от полупрозрачного зеркала: его поведение обусловлено, но недерминистично. Он может как отразиться, так и пролететь сквозь полупрозрачное зеркало и делает это совершенно случайно. Его поведение полностью обусловлено, но недетерминистично.


Если никак нельзя сказать поведени фотона заранее, то чем это отличается от случайности?


Спасибо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Рождение чего или кого? Слов много, а понять, о чем идет речь, никак не возможно... На любой вопрос следует нырок в "омут абсолютной истины". И заметьте, что "ныряют" не будды, а те, кто пытается показать, что ими все понято, что им все ясно, что противоречий никаких не обнаруживается...
> 
> Зачем все эти слова о дзэнских мастерах, которые сами себе пропитание добывали? Разве о пропитании я говорил, когда говорил, что уход в мир психических явлений никого не освободил от забот физического мира даже Будду? Об уединении заговорили Вы, так покажите, от чего уединяется тот или иной мастер, от чего отказывается кроме как от некого "излишнего"? Разве в это "излишнее" как-то попал физичсеский мир?


Не будьте столь строгим, все гораздо проще. Прекращается возникновение моментов сознания, которое Вы замечаете как разумность, одушевленность, личность. 

Нет никакого "ухода в мир психических явлений", это просто заблуждение привязанного к сансаре ума: само разделение на психическое и физическое - следствие взглядов (представлений) о самосуществовании некоего физического мира. Пока есть желания, есть привязанность к "я" и "мое" - есть смысл видеть физический мир и играть в его игры (по правилам того или иного удела существования). 

Прекращение этих привязанностей целиком устраняет соответствующее поведение из этого мира, в нем больше нет нужды. Как лежит истлевая старая одежда, старые игрушки, старые бумаги, став ненужными, непривлекательными, так же истлеет и это тело и все другое, что было дорого этому уму.

----------


## До

> Говоря о свободе воли, мы прежде всего должны рассматривать действующую причину, а все прочие считать сопутствующими условиями. Наверное так.


Вы не определили что такое "действующая причина". Действующая причина примерно такое-же размытое понятие как и просто причина. У индусов одно, у буддистов другое, у Аристотеля третье.




> У буддистов же, которые говорят не о возможных случаях взаимного обусловливания предметов, подобных только что указанным, а о взаимоотношении дхарм, термин "карана-хету" употребляется в совершенно новом значении, а именно: "карана-хету" называется такая дхарма по отношению к другой дхарме, которая появлению этой другой дхармы не препятствует18. Таким образом, содействие данной дхармы сводится лишь к отсутствию противодействия с ее стороны. Роль этой так называемой причины, следовательно, чисто отрицательная в противоположность другим условиям-дхармам, которые положительным и активным образом способствуют появлению других дхарм.





> A thing's efficient or moving cause is "the primary source of the change or rest." An efficient cause of x can be present even if x is never actually produced and so should not be confused with a sufficient cause. (Aristotle argues that, for a table, this would be the art of table-making, which is the principle guiding its creation.)
> 
> The efficient cause is the thing that brings something about. For example, in the case of a statue, it is the person chiseling away, and the act of chiseling, that causes the statue. This answers the question: how does it happen? It is the sort of answer we usually expect when we ask about cause; the thing which happened to bring about certain results.
> 
> The efficient cause: “the primary source of the change or rest”, e.g., the artisan, the art of bronze-casting the statue, the man who gives advice, the father of the child.





> Дык ведь любое понимание в основе своей является чисто внутренним актом, то есть интуитивно.


"_Интуитивное_" я тут использую как противоположность "_в результате изучения_". Как вам показалось, что понятие означает, в результате вашего жизненного опыта, воспитания и т.д. так вы не критически и используете это понятие, как богом данное. Другому человеку с другой жизнью, и другим опытом, детством, кругом общения, и другим образованием покажется иначе.

Это не значит, что общение о сложном и мышление вообще невозможно, а значит что умные люди в определенный момент задумываются над этим, почему такое понятие, почему оно такое и т.д. Это вобщем гносеология, когда понятия не просто используются, а _конструируются_ под конкретные задачи.




> И не только понимание, но даже и восприятие: попробуйте объяснить в понятиях, из чего состоит ваше восприятие "Я вижу синее". Ничего не выйдет, можно лишь сослаться на аналогичный опыт у других, если он у них есть.


Вывод, что общение и мышление не возможны - т.е. пасование перед малейшей интеллектуальной трудностью. Не все люди пасуют перед трудностью, некоторые видя сложную проблему начинают её решать и в результате открывают что-то новое.




> Общаясь, мы обмениваемся нашими интуициями (пониманиями). Логика здесь лишь канва, на которой вышивается узор пониманий.


Изучение помогает общению. Если собеседникам по фиг что имеет ввиду оппонент, то они обмениваются интуициями, плавно переходяшими в обмен оскорблениями. Умные люди могут выяснит позицию друг друга и если там выяснится реальная проблема, то они могут напрячь извилины и поработать над её решением.




> Понятно, что всякий поступок совершается в рамках обстоятельств. Вопрос в том, совершается ли в этих обстоятельствах выбор? и если да, то какова его действующая причина?


Так как "действующая причина" это хзчто, то что мне сказать?

У Будды такой ряд - друзья, слушание, изучение, практика; и воззрение, мышление, речь, поступок.

Безпричинной доброты у него нет.




> Интересно, что то, что я называю в данном случае действующей причиной - собственное услиле ума в акте понимания - действует и на этапе обучения, и на этапе решения. Поэтому научение правильнее считать в данном случае сопутствующим обстоятельством, или условием, в рамках которого (или с опорой на которое) совершается свободное действие.


Ну вот вы поняли чем ограничен выбор и дальше совершаете свободное действие? Или ваш выбор не ограничен, вы Бог?

----------

Pavel (02.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я бы не стал обманываться на тот счет, что возможно безотносительное рассмотрение.


Безотносительное - то есть основанное на абсолютном?
Ну Ваше дело: не стали бы, так и ненадо: вашу свободу воли (решения) никто не отменл. Я лишь привожу махаянскую трактовку вопроса (как я ее понимаю, естественно).

В зеркале появляются отражения видимых форм,
Но [в реальности] они не существуют. Подобным же образом и все видимости (внешние явления),
Есть явления ума. От незнания этого
Возникает двойственность концептуального мышления.

Когда следы-привычки (васана)  соединяются с [изначальной] чистотой 
Возникает многообразие ментальных факторов (четана).
Тогда люди видят разнообразные [внешние] явления (феномены, snang ba).
Весь [воспринимаемый] мир — это просто ум (читта-матра).
_Ланкааватара-сутра_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так как "действующая причина" это хзчто, то что мне сказать?
> У Будды такой ряд - друзья, слушание, изучение, практика; и воззрение, мышление, речь, поступок.
> Безпричинной доброты у него нет.


Изначальная природа ума полностью чистая, ясная и просветленная с безначальных времен. Ваше собственное чистое осознавание — это изначальный будда. Будда на самом деле означает совершенное понимание, свободное от любых заблуждений и двойственного мышления. Это абсолютный будда. - так учат в ньингма.
Вот это и есть то самое хзчто, о котором вы говорите.




> *Ну вот вы поняли* чем ограничен выбор и дальше совершаете свободное действие? Или ваш выбор не ограничен, вы Бог?


Само это понимание и есть свободное действие. С опорой на него совершается свободный выбор. В рамках имеющихся обстоятельств.

----------


## Karadur

> Смешно -) Не находите? -)


Нет. Например, давление газа - прямое следствие хаотического движения частиц. 
Когда частиц (молекул газа) мало, они могут устремиться все в одну сторону с довольно высокой вероятностью; с ростом числа частиц эта вероятность падает, но никогда не достигает нуля.




> Что я понял, так это то, что те, кто их изучает, ещё ничего не поняли (и они и сами об этом так и говорят ,)


Неопределённость и фундаментальная случайность квантовых процессов доказаны экспериментально. Т.е. это факт, наблюдаемый в конечном итоге органами чувств (через приборы и даже непосредственно).
Ну а то, что там не всё изучено - это не аргумент в пользу детерминизма.




> Случайность - это неспособность отследить закономерность.


Это взгляды примерно столетней давности.




> И как же это так - если микромир - сплошной хаос, то как могут быть какие-то статические законы? ))))


А кто говорит, что там сплошной хаос? Поведение материи, из которой мы состоим, вероятностно, но эта вероятность подчиняется своим законам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Поведение материи, из которой мы состоим, вероятностно


А как у вас в гелуг называется материя, из которой мы состоим?
Мне всегда казалось, что высшие школы буддизма отрицают субстанциональность.

Побойтесь Нагарджуны!

----------


## Karadur

> а) Разве квантовые эффекти квантовых частиц имеет отношение к нам, живущем в макромире?


Конечно, мы все из них состоим, из квантовых эффектов.
Возьмите транзисторы, работа которых основана на квантовых эффектах. Из них состоит вся современная электроника. Имеет ли она к нам отношение?




> б) Я склоняюсь к интерпретации что случайность микрочастиц это отсутствие знания законов по каким они функционируют. Ученые еще не все нашли.


Случайность, проявляющуюся в поведении частиц, многократно пытались объяснить наличием каких-то скрытых законов. В физике это называется "скрытые параметры".




> Следовательно, неверным оказывается привычное представление о том, что динамические свойства квантовой частицы, наблюдаемые при измерении, реально существуют еще до измерения, а измерение лишь ликвидирует наше незнание того, какое именно свойство имеет место. В действительности это не так: свойства, обнаруженные при измерении, могут вообще не существовать до измерения.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...BB%D0%BB%D0%B0

Подробнее тут:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell%27s_theorem




> в) Теоретически возможно что если шар бросать об стенку то через триллионы лет он может случайно телепортиротся за стенку.


В случае с броском мяча случайность проявляется не столько в маловероятной телепортации, сколько в вариациях траектории мяча. Она (траектория) никогда не будет одной и той же, даже если вы бросите мяч в абсолютно одинаковом направлении с одинаковой силой. Собственно, абсолютно одинаковый бросок тоже не получится сделать даже теоретически, потому что бросок тоже подчиняется принципу неопределённости.




> Если никак нельзя сказать поведени фотона заранее, то чем это отличается от случайности?


См. выше - именно это физики пытались проверить в течение неск. десятков лет, и в итоге пришли к неравенствам Белла и к тому факту, что они нарушаются. Неравенства Белла как раз и позволяют определить, имеет ли место чистая случайность или где-то там глубоко есть скрытые детерминистические механизмы.

----------


## До

> Изначальная природа ума полностью чистая, ясная и просветленная с безначальных времен. Ваше собственное чистое осознавание — это изначальный будда. Будда на самом деле означает совершенное понимание, свободное от любых заблуждений и двойственного мышления. Это абсолютный будда. - так учат в ньингма.


Как здóрово.




> Вот это и есть то самое хзчто, о котором вы говорите.


Я говорил о том что словосочетание "действующая причина" вами не определено, не надо перенаправлять мои слова на нингму, нехорошо так делать, плохо.




> *Ну вот вы поняли* чем ограничен выбор и дальше совершаете свободное действие? Или ваш выбор не ограничен, вы Бог?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Само это *понимание* и есть свободное действие. С опорой на него совершается свободный выбор. В рамках имеющихся обстоятельств.


Вы признаёте, что возможен свободный выбор из ограниченного выбора (набора вариантов). Даже если он всего один, вы можете совершить свободный выбор из него *поняв* его ограниченность.

Так с чем вы спорите?

----------


## До

> *Ну вот вы поняли* чем ограничен выбор и дальше совершаете свободное действие? Или ваш выбор не ограничен, вы Бог?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Само это *понимание* и есть свободное действие. С опорой на него совершается свободный выбор. В рамках имеющихся обстоятельств.


Я так понял решение вами парадокса свободы воли, надеюсь правильно, поправьте если не так:

_С помощью осознания несвободы выбора выбор становится свободным._ Такая магия. Я прав?

А это осознание как происходит - не евляется ли его _причиной_ памятование несвободы выбора? Нужно всегда помнить, что выбор несвободен, чтоб он стал свободным. Это памятование о несвободе выбора _причина_ свободы выбора. А _причина_ памятования - запоминание и размышление. Да и вспоминается всегда одно и то-же, не разное. Да и всегда надо рабски вспоминать о несвободе, _чтоб_ автоматически сработала магия делающая выбор свободным. Допустим, плохой человек склоняет к преступлению, достаточно осознать несвободу и рраз, выбор свободен, как хорошо быть свободным.

----------


## До

> Само это понимание и есть свободное действие. С опорой на него совершается свободный выбор. В рамках имеющихся обстоятельств.


Если мы "глубоко внутри свободны", то это как писать "_arbeit macht frei_" на воротах концлагеря сансары - издевательство.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я говорил о том что словосочетание "действующая причина" вами не определено, не надо перенаправлять мои слова на нингму, нехорошо так делать, плохо.


Ну ладно, извините. Если Вам не нравится, больше так не буду с Вами поступать.

----------


## До

> Ну ладно, извините. Если Вам не нравится, больше так не буду с Вами поступать.


А кому это понравится?

Сергей Хос, обратите внимание, что вы себя не утруждаете разъяснениями свой позиции. Даже после прямого указания на неясности, мне приходится лишь угадывать вашу мысль. (Одно предельно ясно - что я не прав и говорю глупость, которую вы, даст бог, не поймёте.)

Конечно объяснять свою мысль страшно - так как чтоб объяснять включается _мышление_, а мышление порой производит неожиданный и ненужный разультат разрушая иллюзию понимания и непротиворечивость взглядов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> _С помощью осознания несвободы выбора выбор становится свободным._ Такая магия. Я прав?


Нет, не так.
Само действие ума, совершающего выбор, является свободным.
Такая вот "магия" освобождения ума от обусловленности кармическими причинами.

----------


## Pavel

> Это так говорят идеалисты?


Идеалисты - это те, что придерживаются каких-то идеалов?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Нет, не так.
> Само действие ума, совершающего выбор, является свободным.
> Такая вот "магия" освобождения ума от обусловленности кармическими причинами.


Значит при любом несвободном выборе, он всё равно свободен, так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Значит при любом несвободном выборе, он всё равно свободен, так?


Тут нужно подумать вот о чем: в непросветленном уме побуждения, решения, да и вообще все движения мысли возникают в силу кармических предрасположенностей, васан - в этом смысле они обусловлены кармой:
Когда следы-привычки (васана) соединяются с [изначальной] чистотой 
Возникает многообразие ментальных факторов (четана).
А как это происходит в уме того, кто достиг мукти, освобождения?
Того, кто избавился от эгоцентрации.

----------


## Echo

> А как это происходит в уме того, кто достиг мукти, освобождения?


 Вот как-то так: 
http://www.way-s.ru/ezoterika/54/26.html
Но тут тоже нет никакой свободы. Скорее это можно назвать единственно возможным(правильным) поведением.
Примерно как если бы футбольный мяч вдруг самообособился и раздумывал бы после каждого удара футболистов: а лететь ему в эту сторону, или ту - то он был бы обусловлен своей самостью и внешними условиями. А мячик лишенный самости поступает в полном соответствии со своей природой - пнули, он летит. Ничего личного  :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А мячик лишенный самости поступает в полном соответствии со своей природой - пнули, он летит.


Понятно. Значит, действия Будды в мире подобны полету мяча: куда его пнули, туда он и летит... Ничего себе "Достигший освобождения".
Чем же он отличается от умалишенного, от идиота? этот ведь тоже не имеет самости и "летит, куда пнули".

Кстати, на приведенном Вами сайте сказано:
*направленность (=побуждения) эго, которое обусловлено кармой, превращается в свободную от кармы активность* святого, Будды или Бодхисаттвы, чья жизнь управляется больше не желаниями или привязанностями, а вселенским состраданием.
Известно же, что "вселенское сострадание" (бодхичитта) в тантрическом понимании тождественна изначальной природе ума.
Вот в этом уме и осуществляется свободная от кармы активность просветленного. И она прежде всего является осознанной.
А вовсе не "куда пнули, туда и летит".

----------


## Echo

Сергей, я думал очевидно, что природа мяча несколько отлична от природы ума, а приведенная мной иллюстрация не более чем пример.
К тому же я дал ссылку демонстрирующую в чем конкретно это различие заключается.
Однако, технически отличий нет. Просветленный ум действует спонтанно. Можно это еще назвать безошибочностью. 



> Вот в этом уме и осуществляется свободная от кармы активность просветленного.


Так речь о свободе от кармы?

----------


## Pavel

> Не будьте столь строгим, все гораздо проще. Прекращается возникновение моментов сознания, которое Вы замечаете как разумность, одушевленность, личность.


Не хочу быть не строгим, ибо строгость мне не мешает. Поэтому опять же вижу, что совершенно очевидно, что не прекратились возникновения моментов сознания, разумнсть и перерождения личностей - рождались, рождаются и будут рождаться. Верно, не всегда - все закончится, и этот мир в том числе, но будут рождаться новые миры, новые моменты и восприятия их как личности и разум. Поэтому и не понимаю о чем или о ком Вы говорите.



> Пока есть желания, есть привязанность к "я" и "мое" - есть смысл видеть физический мир и играть в его игры (по правилам того или иного удела существования).


Вы верно заметили, что это все его игры. И вместо того, чтобы понять, каковы правила его игры, порождается очередная марксистская идиалистическая утопия о прекращении всех страданий путем преобразования ума. Такие утопии рождались за тысячелетия до Маркса и не перестают рождаться в наши дни. Последователей идеалов справедливости, а точнее справедливого отношения к страдающим живым существам, всегда было много, ибо ничто так не укрепляет в жизни как стремление жить вечно равно как ничто так не укрепляет в страдании как вера в высшую справедливость. Человек жаждет добродетели ибо страдает от зланомеренности - это его игры. Даже стремление выбраться из удела страдающих существ - это правила организации самого удела, его правила, правило, которое позволяет удерживаться в целости и сохранности данному уделу, тот "предохранительный клапан" на утюге, который позволяет продлить срок его существования и включаться вновь и вновь.



> Прекращение этих привязанностей целиком устраняет соответствующее поведение из этого мира, в нем больше нет нужды.


Назовите поведение, которое целиком устранилось из этого мира, в котором больше нет нужды, тогда я пойму, о чем Вы говорите.
Я же пока вижу, что есть люди, которые склонны к идеализму и мечтам об обществе, в котором не будет воров и убийц, не понимая той созидательной роли воров и убийц, той определенной правилами его игры функции воров и убийц, без которой не родится ученый, монах или бодхисаттва. И пополнение того многообразия фантазий на предмет идиалистического (вне каких-либо правил и взаимосвязей) прекращения страданий еще одной теорией о способе достижения высшей равностной справедливости или высшего внестрадательного личного блага не расширяет горизонты взглядов, а лишь позволяет создать условия для разбухания все того же идеализма до пределов, дозволенных его правилами игры.




> Как лежит истлевая старая одежда, старые игрушки, старые бумаги, став ненужными, непривлекательными, так же истлеет и это тело и все другое, что было дорого этому уму.


Да верно. И этот мир истлеет, и родится новый с новыми или старыми правилами игры. Но и эта Дхарма истлеет, станет не привлекательной и не дорогой этому уму, и появится новая вера в очередное умственное самосовершенствование до уровня высшей и окончательно неизменной справедливости.

 Перерождения были, есть и верится, что будут вечно. Верится не в смысле хочется, а в смысле, что другое не наблюдается.

Так что моя строгость на предмет о чьих или о каком прекращении перерождений Вы говорите не мешает мне во что-то поверить и принять как знание, а не позволяет лишь поверить во что угодно и тем более что угодно принять как знание. Это не беда моя. Так устроен этот мир, что каждый его участник достаточно индивидуален физически, чтобы сохранять свои индивидуальные умственные приоритеты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако, технически отличий нет. Просветленный ум действует спонтанно. Можно это еще назвать безошибочностью.


Техническое отличие в том, что просветленный, в отличие от мяча, сознателен. То есть он осведомлен, почему делает то или иное, хоть бы он делал это и спонтанно.




> Так речь о свободе от кармы?


Ну конечно - о свободе от кармы изначального самосознающего ума (rang rig ye shes).
Который, кстати, ничем не отличается у будды и любого непросветленного существа.
Из этого следует парадоксальный (но соершенно верный на мой взгляд) вывод: ум непросветленного существа в своей основе также свободен (в своих решениях и намерениях), как и ум будды, только он об этом не знает.

----------


## Pavel

> Безотносительное - то есть основанное на абсолютном?


Не совсем так. Безотносительное, т.е. способное обеспечивать безотносительное рассмотрение. Или другими словами я подверг сомнение возможность вообще организации процесса рассмотрения безотносительных истин. Такие истины можно лишь провозглашать и соответственно воспринимать, но не рассматривать. Обсуждение же - это процесс совместного (коллективного) рассмотрения. Тут обращаться к безотносительным истинам бессмысленно ибо невозможно организовать процесса их рассмотрения, а лишь поток обмена слов, среди которых будет фигурировать и слово-форма "безотносительность".  :Smilie: 




> Ну Ваше дело: не стали бы, так и ненадо: вашу свободу воли (решения) никто не отменл.


Видите, как вера в личностно организованную свободу воли легко порождает либо эгоизм, либо беспечность - дела начинают делиться на Ваши и мои.



> В зеркале появляются отражения видимых форм,
> Но [в реальности] они не существуют. Подобным же образом и все видимости (внешние явления),
> Есть явления ума. От незнания этого
> Возникает двойственность концептуального мышления.
> 
> Когда следы-привычки (васана)  соединяются с [изначальной] чистотой 
> Возникает многообразие ментальных факторов (четана).
> Тогда люди видят разнообразные [внешние] явления (феномены, snang ba).
> Весь [воспринимаемый] мир — это просто ум (читта-матра).
> _Ланкааватара-сутра_


Читаешь вот такое и видишь, как талантливый, смышленый, вдумчивый, но все-таки ребенок делает для себя открытие того факта, что ум оперирует лишь феноменами. И открытие это настолько потрясает его самого, что не поделиться им со всеми остальными ему не можется. Вызывает улыбку, желание похвалить и предложить идти дальше.

----------


## До

> Тут нужно подумать вот о чем: в непросветленном уме побуждения, решения, да и вообще все движения мысли возникают в силу кармических предрасположенностей, васан - в этом смысле они обусловлены кармой:
> Когда следы-привычки (васана) соединяются с [изначальной] чистотой 
> Возникает многообразие ментальных факторов (четана).
> А как это происходит в уме того, кто достиг мукти, освобождения?
> Того, кто избавился от эгоцентрации.


Может ли Будда освободить меня? Или не хочет?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Читаешь вот такое и видишь, как талантливый, смышленый, вдумчивый, но все-таки ребенок делает для себя открытие того факта, что ум оперирует лишь феноменами.
> Вызывает улыбку, желание похвалить и предложить идти дальше.


Ну ладно, спасибо, я пошел тогда.
Просто мне по Вашим прежним вопросам показалось, что Вы это как-то не очень понимаете, ну когда там про автобус в гололед, про фотоны спрашивали и прочую, простите, чушь. А Вы, оказывается, все прекрасно понимаете, просто,  наверное, шутили так. Желаю тогда и дальше приятно развлекаться в том же духе - форум для этого самое милое место.

----------


## Pavel

> Мне всегда казалось, что высшие школы буддизма отрицают субстанциональность.
> 
> Побойтесь Нагарджуны!


Отрицать - дело не мудреное, как и убояться - дело привычное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Может ли Будда освободить меня?


А сам он что об этом говорит?

Или это вопрос из серии "Может ли Бог создать камень, который сам не сможет поднять?"

----------

Zom (02.12.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Техническое отличие в том, что просветленный, в отличие от мяча, сознателен. То есть он осведомлен, почему делает то или иное, хоть бы он делал это и спонтанно.


Ну да, просветленный сознателен, а мяч упруг. И что?



> Ну конечно - о свободе от кармы изначального самосознающего ума (rang rig ye shes).


Тогда я не очень понимаю об чем спор.

----------


## До

> А сам он что об этом говорит?
> 
> Или это вопрос из серии "Может ли Бог создать камень, который сам не сможет поднять?"


Я выясняю ваше понимание свободы воли.

----------


## Zom

> Или это вопрос из серии "Может ли Бог создать камень, который сам не сможет поднять?"


Кстати хороший вопрос для христиан -) Интересно, как они на него ответят ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати хороший вопрос для христиан -) Интересно, как они на него ответят ))))


Ну, это была когда-то одна из одна из любимых тем на диспутах схоластов.
Очень напоминает современных гелугпинских хувараков, увлеченно рассуждающих, является ли цвет белой раковины красным.

----------

Zom (02.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

Даже не знал -) Так а какие-то всё-таки объяснения в этих христианских диспутах родились?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я выясняю ваше понимание свободы воли.


Дык что ж тут я, когда Будда сам все про это уже сказал:
"Я показываю путь, а осуществление зависит от вас".

Будда свободно действует из своего понимания - дает Учение.
Вы свободно действуете из своего понимания - следуете ему.
Или не следуете, тоже свободно.

Результат зависит только от вас, ваш ум действующая причина. Будда тут - только сопутствующее условие, наряду с человеческим рождением и прочими благими обстоятельствами, они все перечислены в ламриме. Учесть только, что и сами эти обстоятельства есть результат кармы, то есть все тех же актов свободной воли, совершенных в прошлом в рамках вашей индивидуальной сантаны.
Свобода воли, панимаешь...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Даже не знал -) Так а какие-то всё-таки объяснения в этих христианских диспутах родились?


Не знаю, никогда не интересовался.
Думаю, единственным содержательным результатом такого рассмотрения будет показать его логическую несостоятельность, как всякой апории.
С апориями логики уже давно разобрались, только хувараки этого еще не знают.

----------

Zom (02.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, это была когда-то одна из одна из любимых тем на диспутах схоластов.
> Очень напоминает современных гелугпинских хувараков, увлеченно рассуждающих, является ли цвет белой раковины красным.


А мне на эту тему очень нравится анекдот:

Спорят Абрам и Моше
Абрам: "Я тебе таки говорю белый - это цвет!"
"Да нет же не был белый никогда цветом!" - отвечает Моше
"Таки цвет"....
"Не цвет"....
 "Тогда пойдем к раввину пусть нас рассудит" - заявляет Абрам.
Приходят к раввину и говорят: "Реббе рассуди наш спор, он говорит, что белый - это цвет, а я говорю, что это не цвет"
Раввин задумался, потом говорит, чтобы зашли завтра, а он посмотрет ответ в Талмуде 
На следующий день, даёт ответ: "Всё таки белий - это цвет"
Абрам и Моше поблагодарили, выходят на улицу и тут Моше говорит: "Ну ладно, белый - это цвет, но черный-то точно не цвет"
 "Как это не цвет, - удивляется Абрам - черный это таки тоже цвет, пойдем обратно к раввину, пусть опять нас рассудит"
Приходят к раввину, он просит зайти назавтра.
На следующий день они им говорит, что посмотрел и чёрный - это тоже цвет.
"Вот видишь, - говорит Абрам- получается я тебе таки цветной телевизор продал!"

----------

Won Soeng (02.12.2010), Wyrd (02.12.2010), Zom (02.12.2010), Сергей Хос (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, строгость - это прежде всего упрямство, форма проявления неведения. Поэтому еще раз прошу - не будьте столь строгим (упрямым), будьте осознанно внимательным так же и к тому, с чем не хотите соглашаться. Чем более Вы строги - тем больше неведения. Тот кто более прав просто пожмет плечами и не будет настаивать. Спорить будет кто-то столь же привязанный к своим идеям, как Вы - к своим. Просто посмотрите на ситуацию психологически.

Вот два человека. Один говорит - луна сладкая, другой говорит соленая. Третий посмотрел, улыбнулся и ушел. Зачем ему спорить? Ну, максимум заметит: это ваш ум сладкий и соленый.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот, кстати, интересный пассаж из Валполы Рахулы по этой теме:

Когда Дхарма проповедуется для разрушения алаи, они хотят слушать (шушрусанти, susrusanti) и внимательно слушают (шротрам авадхадханти, srotram avadadhanti), *они прилагают волю к совершенному знанию* (аджнячиттам упастхапаянти, ajnacittam upasthapayanti) и следуют по пути Истины (дхарманудхарма-пратипання, dharmanudharma- pratipanna).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати хороший вопрос для христиан -) Интересно, как они на него ответят ))))


Так и возник человек, по образу и подобию Бога  :Smilie: 

Конечно это скорее дзенский ответ, а не христианский.

А вообще, христианские догматы Бога, Дьявола, Рая, Ада, Души, Духа не стоит рассматривать синонимично представлениям тех же индуистов с дэвами, асурами, дэвалокой, адами сансары и т.п.

Уж скорее более верными будут сравнения Бога с Татхагатой, Дьявола с Марой, Рая с Нирваной, Ада с Сансарой, Души с Сантаной, а Духа с Алаявиджняной (или татхагатагарбхой). 

Но поскольку я не христьянин, могу лишь высказать свое частное мнение  :Smilie:  Споров же что есть что, хватает во всех традициях (не говоря уж о межтрадиционных дискуссиях), поэтому к утверждениям "это есть то, а не то" отношусь по большей части с улыбкой

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати хороший вопрос для христиан -) Интересно, как они на него ответят ))))


Давно есть ответ. 
"Да, -  говорят христиане,-  бог может создать такой камень. Этот камень - сердце человеческое".

----------

Won Soeng (03.12.2010), Wyrd (03.12.2010), Сергей Хос (02.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------


## Sergio

> Кстати хороший вопрос для христиан -) Интересно, как они на него ответят ))))


Точно не знаю, надо бы спросить, но так как следовало бы по их вере, ответят не многие "от Бога ничто не скрыто, и Он все видит. Ибо Он созерцал все вещи прежде бытия их, от вечности представляя в уме Своем; и каждая вещь получает бытие свое в предопределенное время, согласно с Его вечной, соединенной с хотением мыслью, которая есть предопределение, и образ, и план" Иоан Дамаскин

----------


## AlexТ

> Конечно, мы все из них состоим, из квантовых эффектов.
> Возьмите транзисторы, работа которых основана на квантовых эффектах. Из них состоит вся современная электроника. Имеет ли она к нам отношение?
> 
> Случайность, проявляющуюся в поведении частиц, многократно пытались объяснить наличием каких-то скрытых законов. В физике это называется "скрытые параметры".


Эффекты нескольких микро частиц, и эффекти макро обьектов разные.  Квантовая механика не отрицает классическую механику. По этому весьмя спорно насколько КМ к нам относится.

Даже если бы была случайность, то это свободы воли не дало бы. Решения просто случаются и не являются детерминироваными эффектами "Я".
Спасибо за ваш пост.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Квантовая механика не отрицает классическую механику


Смотря в чем. Например локальная реальность под вопросом.

----------


## AlexТ

> Смотря в чем. Например локальная реальность под вопросом.


Пожалуйста обьясните. Насколько я понимаю, эффекты КМ на макро уровне случаются слишком редко и не играют такую роль чтоб исключить Классическую Механику.

Даже если мы скажем что есть случайность:
Случайность "воли, решения, выбора"  не является свободой воли. Воля, решение, выбор - просто случается без причины. И это бы было даже хуже чем полный детерминизм.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пожалуйста обьясните. Насколько я понимаю, эффекты КМ на макро уровне случаются слишком редко и не играют такую роль чтоб исключить Классическую Механику.
> 
> Даже если мы скажем что есть случайность:
> Случайность "воли, решения, выбора"  не является свободой воли. Воля, решение, выбор - просто случается без причины. И это бы было даже хуже чем полный детерминизм.


Вообще-то на квантовом уровне "случайностей" тоже нет. Есть непредсказуемость. Иначе говоря, как появилось возникшее состояние - можно понять (т.е. детерминированность присутствует), а вот определить будущее состояние - нельзя, пока не произойдет определяющее событие.

----------


## До

> Дык что ж тут я, когда Будда сам все про это уже сказал:


У Будды-то понятно, а вот ваши взгляды на свободу не понятно.
Причем я вам объясняю как у Будды, вам это кажется глупостью, которую вы надеетесь не понять.




> "Я показываю путь, а осуществление зависит от вас".
> 
> Будда свободно действует из своего понимания - дает Учение.
> Вы свободно действуете из своего понимания - следуете ему.
> Или не следуете, тоже свободно.


Дураки не следуют, а умные следуют. Обусловленность.




> Результат зависит только от вас,


Не только. Нет учения - нечему следовать.
Плохой учитель - следую не тому.
Не подходящее для меня учение - нет результата. И т.д.




> ваш ум действующая причина.


Что вы подразумеваете под "_действующей причиной_" вы не объяснили. Очевидно, это знание, которое дается людям при рождении, но мне оно не далось.




> Будда тут - только сопутствующее условие, наряду с человеческим рождением и прочими благими обстоятельствами, они все перечислены в ламриме. Учесть только, что и сами эти обстоятельства есть результат кармы, то есть все тех же актов свободной воли, совершенных в прошлом в рамках вашей индивидуальной сантаны.
> Свобода воли, панимаешь...


У меня со свободй воли все нормально. А вот как у вас - не понятно.

Насколько я понял вы просто считаете, что у вас есть свобода воли вот и всё, панимаешь.
Какие-то объяснения этому давать - не ваш стиль.

Вы _произвольно_ наделяете плохое отсутствием свободы воли.
И _произвольно_ наделяете хорошее наличием свободы воли.
Вот и всё, очень просто.
Это и есть глупость, (как которую вы видите у меня и которую надеетесь непонять). Только я подробно объясняю почему свобода воли не противоречит детерминизму. А у вас голословное утверждение прикрытое пространными цитатами о мире и дружбе.

То что путь хороший не основание для утверждения свободы воли, а то что сансара плохая не основание для отрицания там свободы воли.
Тут нет логики, увы, это паралогизм.

*2.* Далее, вы утверждаете, что акт познания, это свобода воли (#212). — С какой такой стати? Познание, это познание, оно автоматическое, а свобода должна быть у воли (т.е. у поступка), а не у знания. Познание происходит так - направили вы внимание на объект и он познался, не познать вы его не можете. Где тут свобода воли? Её здесь нет, полная автоматика. Не познать объект вы не сможете, если на него направлено сознание. Если мне не верите (а сами проверить не можете), то прислушайтесь к словам Будды о том что сознание возникает при контакте органа и объекта - воля не упоминается.

*3.* Вы сами себе противоречие то утверждая, то запрещая свободу воли. Вы утверждаете свободу в отношении пути/парамит (#120), а потом утверждаете, что у непросветленного её нет, а она только у просветлённого (#227).

Вот ваши слова:
#120 "_Собственно, парамиты потому и парамиты (запредельные), что соответствующие им поступки: даяние, усердие и проч., совершаются из безопорного ума и не имеют причин. Это чистые акты свободной воли, совершаемые исключительно из собственного понимания._"
#227: "_в непросветленном уме побуждения, решения, да и вообще все движения мысли возникают в силу кармических предрасположенностей, васан - в этом смысле они обусловлены_"

Вот у вас то свобода воли, то обусловленность, для вас это несовместимые понятия, следовательно вы сами себе противоречите.

*4.* Естественно ответов я не жду. Не в вашем стиле их давать.

— Ну вот вы поняли чем ограничен выбор и дальше совершаете свободное действие? Или ваш выбор не ограничен, вы Бог?  
— Само это понимание и есть свободное действие. *С опорой на него совершается свободный выбор.* В рамках имеющихся обстоятельств. 
— С помощью осознания несвободы выбора выбор становится свободным. Я прав?
— Нет, не так. Само действие ума, совершающего выбор, является свободным.

Вот вы путаетесь в собственных тезисах. Я говорил о свободном выборе. А вы мне тут же говорите "нет" и повторяете первую половину вашего тезиса. А про вторую уже забыли? Там вы мне говорили, что с опорой на свободное действие совершается свободный выбор. Так что не "нет", а "да", я ведь правильно сказал с ваших слов? Почему "_нет, не так_"? Пошли на попятные?

----------

Echo (03.12.2010), Won Soeng (03.12.2010), Сергей Хос (03.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Вообще-то на квантовом уровне "случайностей" тоже нет. Есть непредсказуемость.


Именно случайность, вероятность там и есть - причём в математическом смысле, поддающаяся подсчёту и изучению.




> Иначе говоря, как появилось возникшее состояние - можно понять


И даже это не всегда соблюдается, т.е. из текущего состояния системы не всегда можно понять, каково было предыдущее.




> (т.е. детерминированность присутствует), а вот определить будущее состояние - нельзя, пока не произойдет определяющее событие.


Как раз-таки детерминированности и нет. Есть "обусловленность" и "взаимозависимость" - примерно в том смысле, как это понимается в буддизме.

Детерминизм - это когда из состояния системы *A* однозначно следует следующее состояние *B*.
Квантовая механика показывает, что поведение материи недетерминистично.

Будущее состояние определено строго (с помощью волновой функции), но вероятностно. Т.е. имеется диапазон возможных состояний, задаваемых волновой функцией, и система не может перейти в состояние не из этого диапазона.

----------

Pavel (03.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Эффекты нескольких микро частиц, и эффекти макро обьектов разные.


http://www.membrana.ru/articles/glob...01/133700.html




> Квантовая механика не отрицает классическую механику.


Отрицает. Если точнее - указывает область её применения и ограничения.
Вы считаете, что ваше сознание и воля состоят из неких объектов, которые полностью детерминистичны и подчиняются классической механике?




> По этому весьмя спорно насколько КМ к нам относится.


Это распространённое заблуждение. Вы сами целиком состоите из квантовых эффектов. Например, само существование атомов и молекул невозможно без них. И так далее.




> Даже если бы была случайность, то это свободы воли не дало бы. Решения просто случаются и не являются детерминироваными эффектами "Я".


А причём тут "я"? Отсутствие детерминизма никаким образом не говорит о наличии или отсутствии "я".
Равно как идея "свободной воли" не означает автоматически, что есть атман.

----------


## Zom

> А причём тут "я"? Отсутствие детерминизма никаким образом не говорит о наличии или отсутствии "я".Равно как идея "свободной воли" не означает автоматически, что есть атман.


При том что очень часто (если не всегда) люди соотносят свободную волю и "я". То есть для них проверка подлинности существования самости выражается в свободе воли. 

Но если это не брать в расчёт - всё равно встаёт вопрос, на каком основании четана (воля) делает спонтанный выбор, пусть в уже известных ограниченных рамках выбора. Т.е. либо на основании чистой случайности (а в этом случае трудно говорить о какой-то свободе - скорее можно говорить о хаосе -) либо на основании чего-то. А это уже не свобода, а вполне чёткая определённость.

Вот, кстати, из книги Аджана Брахмавамсо:

Многие годы назад я был активным членом общества психических исследований в Кембриджском университете. Каждый год мы приглашали профессионального гипнотизёра, чтобы он продемонстрировал своё мастерство, что часто очень веселило нас студентов. Однажды он ввёл одного из восприимчивых волонтёров в состояние глубокого гипноза. Перед всеми студентами гипнотизёр сказал ему, что позже вечером, когда гипнотизёр дотронется до его уха, тот должен встать и спеть британский национальный гимн.  И потом, когда волонтёр вышел из транса, а гипнотизёр дотронулся до его уха, бедный студент встал и пропел “Боже, храни королеву!” Он пел один, под сопровождение бурного смеха. Самой удивительной частью этой демонстрации было то, что когда его спросили, он искренне заявил, что самостоятельно принял решение спеть национальный гимн, объяснив это действие какой-то запутанной причиной. Это демонстрирует, что даже промывание мозгов кажется подопытному свободной волей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> При том что очень часто (если не всегда) люди соотносят свободную волю и "я". То есть для них проверка подлинности существования самости выражается в свободе воли.


Правильно соотносят. Однако свободная воля точно так же относительна и непостоянна, как наше "я".
Из индетерминизма не следует, что воля - это что-то абсолютное, неизменное, вечное и так далее.




> Но если это не брать в расчёт - всё равно встаёт вопрос, на каком основании четана (воля) делает спонтанный выбор, пусть в уже известных ограниченных рамках выбора. Т.е. либо на основании чистой случайности (а в этом случае трудно говорить о какой-то свободе - скорее можно говорить о хаосе -) либо на основании чего-то. А это уже не свобода, а вполне чёткая определённость.


Я думаю, тут надо вопрос немного под другим ракурсом рассматривать.
Сама "воля" возможна только потому, что есть свобода выбора (пусть и в ограниченных рамках). Без выбора нет никакой воли.
Выбор делается, конечно, на основе текущего состояния, на основе прошлого, которое уже "зафиксированно". Поэтому воля обусловлена.
Но будущее при этом неопределено (детерминизма нет), и именно акт воления определяет его.

----------


## Karadur

> Он пел один, под сопровождение бурного смеха. Самой удивительной частью этой демонстрации было то, что когда его спросили, он искренне заявил, что самостоятельно принял решение спеть национальный гимн, объяснив это действие какой-то запутанной причиной. Это демонстрирует, что даже промывание мозгов кажется подопытному свободной волей.


Это не доказывает отсутствия "свободной воли", это показывает, что человек может обманываться и что им можно управлять.
"Свободная воля" не означает "абсолютная и независимая ни от чего".

Кроме того, я думаю, вообще нельзя представлять волю как какую-то независимую сущность и искать в ней собственные внутренние детерминистические или индетерминистические механизмы; воля - это просто последовательность элементарных актов выбора.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не доказывает отсутствия "свободной воли", это показывает


Интересно, а как по мнению Зом, Будду или арахата тоже можно загипнотизировать и заставить спеть национальный гимн Шри-Ланки?
Или у них свободная воля уже полностью пробудилась, и усыпить их уже невозможно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *4.* Естественно ответов я не жду. Не в вашем стиле их давать.


Очень много букофф, беру тайм-аут, изучаю.
Но в любом случае, спасибо за подробный анализ.

----------


## Zom

> воля - это просто последовательность элементарных актов выбора.


По-моему это тавтология по типу маслянного масла.




> Сама "воля" возможна только потому, что есть свобода выбора (пусть и в ограниченных рамках). Без выбора нет никакой воли.
> Выбор делается, конечно, на основе текущего состояния, на основе прошлого, которое уже "зафиксированно". Поэтому воля обусловлена.


А я это рассматриваю под ракурсом "сама воля - это и есть иллюзия свободы выбора". И выбор делается именно таким, потому что в настоящий момент именно такие причины и условия, и никакие иные. Другой конечно вопрос, что обычный человек не видит всех этих причин, а потому ему кажется, что есть некие рамки (ограничивающие его "свободу выбора"), а внутри этих рамок, мол, нет никаких больше условий. Просто не до конца всё видит, вот и объяснение наличия этого психологического ощущения свободы.




> Но будущее при этом неопределено (детерминизма нет), и именно акт воления определяет его.


Если будущее неопределённо, тогда как Будда мог знать такие детали, как имя следующего Будды? Или как объяснить например закон, по которому всегда одинаково происходят все нюансы рождения бодхисаттвы в последней жизни? Всегда происходят одни и те же нюансы, из раза в раз. Почему? Будда объясняет - таков закон природы (а не свобода выбора). Также интересный момент есть в книге Па Аук Саядо, где он объясняет развитие знания видения прошлого и будущего. Там он говорит, что можно отследить всю последовательность комбинаций потока ума, и увидеть момент в будущем, когда вы станете архатом.

Другой конечно вопрос что наличие иллюзии свободного выбора помогает в пути, потому что есть опасность свалиться в пассивное ожидание своей судьбы (но самое смешное что если это происходит, то происходит тоже в силу причин и условий, а не свободы выбора "перестать прикладывать усилия" -)

----------


## Zom

> Интересно, а как по мнению Зом, Будду или арахата тоже можно загипнотизировать и заставить спеть национальный гимн Шри-Ланки?


Вы лучше на вопросы До ответьте ,)

А вообще - Будда и Архат действует Таковостно, и Никак-Иначе. Потому и зовётся Татхагатой.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, строгость - это прежде всего упрямство, форма проявления неведения.


Лояльность - это тоже форма неведения.  :Smilie: 



> Чем более Вы строги - тем больше неведения.


 :Smilie: 



> Тот кто более прав просто пожмет плечами и не будет настаивать.


Нет, он будет учить лояльности строгих, а те пожмут плечами.  :Smilie:  


> Просто посмотрите на ситуацию психологически.


Я на ситуацию именно так и смотрю. И не вижу я в этой ситуации стереотипа поведения более правого. 



> Вот два человека. Один говорит - луна сладкая, другой говорит соленая. Третий посмотрел, улыбнулся и ушел. Зачем ему спорить? Ну, максимум заметит: это ваш ум сладкий и соленый.


А Вы видите - Вам везет, есть возможность имитировать правоту и понимание манерой поведения.

Так кто или что перерождается или прекращает перерождаться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Ну ладно, спасибо, я пошел тогда.
> Просто мне по Вашим прежним вопросам показалось, что Вы это как-то не очень понимаете, ну когда там про автобус в гололед, про фотоны спрашивали и прочую, простите, чушь. А Вы, оказывается, все прекрасно понимаете, просто,  наверное, шутили так. Желаю тогда и дальше приятно развлекаться в том же духе - форум для этого самое милое место.


Сергей, ну бросьте Вы эти позы обиженного - не в Вашем возрасте и не в той зрелости в такие игры играть. Вам что-то показалось, а потом возникла новая кажимость - это не повод, чтобы хлопать дверью свободному-то уму.

В приведенном Вами отрывке речь идет о примитивном (для меня и Вас) понимании того факта, что ум оперирует исключительно феноменами. И что? Что из этого следует или какое это отношение имеет к рассматриваемому вопросу о свободе выбора (свободе воли)? Вы скачете то от одного вопроса к другому, то от одной цитаты к другой, вот и приходится жестко купировать эту деятельность по "копи-пастингу" не к месту.

Вам же уже несколько участников обсуждения в различных формах задали все тот же один вопрос, но который Вы все время пытаетесь замылить другими вопросами (типа более Вам интересными) или цитатами о другом: как у Вас бодхичитта, она же абсолютная свобода или ясный ум являются источником нелепых мыслей и ошибочных поступков? Может поясните, как и что способно направлять абсолютную свободу в не то русло? А то как-то получается как в анекдоте: "Я абсолютно свободен. Это как? А это когда тебя посылают..., а ты идешь на все четыре стороны".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В приведенном Вами отрывке речь идет о примитивном (для меня и Вас) понимании того факта, что ум оперирует исключительно феноменами. И что? Что из этого следует или какое это отношение имеет к рассматриваемому вопросу о свободе выбора (свободе воли)?


Обидно не когда тебя обижают, а когда человек с достаточно острым умом видит в сообщении лишь поверхностное.
Приведенная цитата не исчерпывается простой констатацией того факта что феноменальный мир феноменален. Там содержится еще и указание на динамику возникновения этой феноменальности:

Когда следы-привычки (васана) соединяются с [изначальной] чистотой 
Возникает многообразие ментальных факторов (четана).

Вот эта изначальная чистота ума (видья, или риг-па, или изначальное осознавание) и есть та действующая причина, основа возможности выбора из понимания, та свободная воля, которая и порождает представления и феномены, и оперирует ими.
И уже из этой основы возникают "автобусы на скользкой дороге", "приборы, регистрирующие фотоны", и весь остальной мир.

Просто Вы не заметили главного содержания сообщения, вот и все.

----------


## Pavel

Мне "кажется", что все непонимание возникает вокруг смысла слова "свобода". По этой причине рассуждения то заводят в область рассмотрения фактора случайности, то в область рассмотрения фактора предсказуемости.

Не смотря на то, что уже неоднократно предлагалось сохранять хоть какую-то стабильность с "системой координат", относительно которой рассматривается свобода воли, никто не жалает соблюдать этого элементарного правила для достижения взаимопонимания. Более того, большинство участников дискуссии даже не демонстрируют готовности воспринимать той условности, относительно которой оппонент рассматривает феномен воли.

На мой взгляд возможны два варианта рассмотрения феномена: 1) в рамках индивидуального ума (Сергей Хос считает, что это единственно буддийский способ рассмотрения); 2) в рамках всей совокупности взаимодействий ума с внешним по отношению к нему миром (я считаю это единственно разумным вариантом рассмотрения).

Так или иначе, если придерживаться предложенной Сергеем "системы координат", т.е. рассматривать волю исключительно в рамках индивидуального ума, то легко эмоционально придти к выводу, что такая воля свободна всегда и в любом своем проявлении (действовании), ибо никакие внешние факторы на волю не оказывают никакого влияния по условию рассмотрения. Что собственно Сергей и пытается обосновать. Но здесь легко обнаруживается главная логическая ошибка, которая заключается в том, что воля - не весь ум. И если аксиоматически мы и объявили ум свободным от внешнего влияния, то это не указывает на то, что воля (производная ума) свободна. И мы конечно же видим, что одно решение ума может быть свободно от омрачений, например, а может быть полностью обусловлено омрачениями или пристрастиями. Другими словами свободной волей при рассмотрении в рамках индивидуального ума обладает лишь полностью освободившийся от любого кармического влияния ум.

Однако, если взглянуть на освободившийся ум, то так же легко обнаруживается, что его воля предопределена его видением и пониманием, свободным относительно пристрастий от омрачений, но не свободным от правильности, уместности и соотнесения с действительностью. Другими словами, если воля освобождается от внутренней кармической зависимости, то тут же попадает в зависимость от действительности. И таким образом, исчерпав первый способ рассмотрения в "системе координат" относительно исключительно индивидуального ума, мы так или иначе вынуждены рассматривать этот ум и свойственную ему волю относительно его взаимодействия с окружающим миром, с действительностью. И в рамках такого рассмотрения не может быть воли свободной и необусловленной никакими факторами, т.е. "природно свободной", как это пытается показать Сергей Хос.

Вот почему я сразу говорил, что если уж говорить о свободе, то с буддийской точки зрения разумно говорить о свободе от воли, т.е. от любой обусловленности, но не о свободе воли как таковой. Воля же всегда зависима от мировоззрения как минимум или от неосознанных желаний.

----------


## Pavel

> Просто Вы не заметили главного содержания сообщения, вот и все.


Ну как же не заметил? (!) Нельзя же так.... Я раз за разом задаю Вам вопрос, который Вы как раз "не замечаете" (игнорируете) именно относительно этой самой "изначальной чистоты": что же эту самую изначальную чистоту заставляет осуществлять "грязный" выбор?

----------


## Pavel

> Интересно, а как по мнению Зом, Будду или арахата тоже можно загипнотизировать и заставить спеть национальный гимн Шри-Ланки?
> Или у них свободная воля уже полностью пробудилась, и усыпить их уже невозможно?


"Обожаю" такие спекулятивные вопросы. А как Вы думаете, если Будде или архату насильно колоть героин три раза в день в течении месяца, то удастся их "посадить на иглу"? Или у них свободная воля уже полностью пробудилась, и усыпить их наркотической зависимостью уже невозможно?

Будем считать, что мы обменялись риторическими вопросами.

А вот вопрос не риторический: свободна ли не до конца пробужденная воля от "сна"?

----------


## AlexТ

Спасибо Karadur,


В любом случае, даже если есть случайность - то свободы воли все равно нет. Решения приходят случайно.

----------


## Karadur

> Если будущее неопределённо, тогда как Будда мог знать такие детали, как имя следующего Будды?


Так нынешний Будда сам указал на следующего, т.е. они знали друг друга. 




> Или как объяснить например закон, по которому всегда одинаково происходят все нюансы рождения бодхисаттвы в последней жизни?


Ну а если где-то есть планета, где разумные существа размножаются почкованием, там будда в принципе появиться не может? Или если там сроки беременности другие.




> Другой конечно вопрос что наличие иллюзии свободного выбора помогает в пути, потому что есть опасность свалиться в пассивное ожидание своей судьбы (но самое смешное что если это происходит, то происходит тоже в силу причин и условий, а не свободы выбора "перестать прикладывать усилия" -)


Ну раз наш выбор не просто обусловлен, а _однозначен и детерминистичен_, то в принципе от нас ничего не зависит.

----------


## AlexТ

> А вот вопрос не риторический: свободна ли не до конца пробужденная воля от "сна"?


Насколько я понимаю, даже у Будды нету свободы воли.  Все Анатта. Даже Татхагата.

----------


## Pavel

> В любом случае, даже если есть случайность - то свободы воли все равно нет. Решения приходят случайно.


Когда говорят, что человек освободился из тюрьмы, то подразумевают, что действия человека больше не обусловлены тюремным режимом. Когда говорят, что человек освободился от омрачений, то подразумевают, что действия человека больше не обусловлены омрачениями. Когда говорят, что процесс случайный, то подразумевают, что он ничем не обусловлен. Он просто случается - происходит без видимых на то причин. 

Случайное волеизъявление - это ничем не обусловленное волеизъявление, т.е. абсолютно свободное от любого "диктата" волеизъявление. Если же говорят, что волеизъявление не случайно, то значит находят обусловливающие данное волеизъявление моменты, находят те факторы, которые могут быть названы как определяющие. Одновременно утверждать, что случайный процесс является обусловленным или не свободным от обусловливающих его факторов - это коан, лишенный логического смысла. В принципе такое допустимо (например в дзэн), но не допустимо обсуждение коана (даже в дзэн). Насколько мне известно, в Тхераваде коаны не практикуются вовсе.

----------


## Pavel

> Насколько я понимаю, даже у Будды нету свободы воли.  Все Анатта. Даже Татхагата.


Анатта здесь не при чем. Причем здесь анатта, если Вы раз за разом провозглашаете Бога-Творца всех моментов и зависимостей между ними.

----------


## AlexТ

> Анатта здесь не при чем. Причем здесь анатта, если Вы раз за разом провозглашаете Бога-Творца всех моментов и зависимостей между ними.


Eсли нету "Эго" или "Души",  то  кто  решает сделать это или то? Просто обусловленый процесс. Это и делает выбор (эффект) в соответствии с имеющимся причинами.  Так как камень не может выбрать падать ему или лежать на земле, то так и "воля".

----------


## Echo

Надо как-то итоги подбивать, а то одни и теже тезисы/контртезисы крутятся.  :Smilie: 



> Ну раз наш выбор не просто обусловлен, а однозначен и детерминистичен, то в принципе от нас ничего не зависит.


На это, имхо, лучшим образом было отвечено:



> Человек не находится вне процесса взаимозависимого, так же он не находится внутри этого процесса он и есть этот процесс.


В этой теме.

----------


## Pavel

> Eсли нету "Эго" или "Души",  то  кто  решает сделать это или то?


А кто у Вас перерождается, вот тот и решает, кстати как и тот же, кто прекращает перерождаться.

Только вот камень, если может упасть или взлететь, и нет ни каких причин для его обязательного падения, то и будет признан свободным от "обязанностей" падать. Более того, а в условиях отсутствия у камня еще и воли, т.е. потребности выбирать - абсолютно свободным.

----------


## Zom

> Так нынешний Будда сам указал на следующего, т.е. они знали друг друга.


Чего? Никто никого не знал. И уж тем более он не мог знать, какое ему дадут имя - через много миллионов лет. Если конечно будущее неопределённо ,)




> Ну а если где-то есть планета, где разумные существа размножаются почкованием, там будда в принципе появиться не может? Или если там сроки беременности другие.


Это уже уход от темы. А Бодхисатты, к слову, не рождаются почкованием ))).




> Ну раз наш выбор не просто обусловлен, а однозначен и детерминистичен, то в принципе от нас ничего не зависит.


Вот именно - от решений вашего "Я" ничего не зависит. Но от мудрости зависят правильные решения, от которых зависят правильные усилия, что ведёт к правильным результатам. А от неведения зависят неправильные решения, от которых будут неправильные усилия (или отсутствие таковых), что приведёт к плачевным результатам. Вот и всё - это достаточно просто - если конечно правильно понимать концепцию безличности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот именно - от решений вашего "Я" ничего не зависит. Но от мудрости зависят правильные решения,


В таком случае, определение мудрости дайте, плз.

----------


## Zom

> В таком случае, определение мудрости дайте, плз.


Мудрость = правильное в_и_дение, дающее правильное понимание того, как всё есть на самом деле.

----------

Нея (04.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мудрость = правильное в_и_дение, дающее правильное понимание того, как всё есть на самом деле.


То есть правильные решения зависят от правильного понимания (= волитивный акт зависит от ума)?
Но по-моему, я именно это и говорю на протяжении всего треда.
Тогда о чем мы спорим?

Но вот с мудростью хотелось бы все же уточнить.
Не могли бы Вы несколько расширить определение "мудрость = правильное в_и_дение". Сделать его более качественным (в смысле - более подробно сказать о качествах предмета).
Потому что естественно возникают вопросы
1. А кто же видит?
2. (И главное) как осуществляется выбор между правильным видением и неправильным?

----------


## Zom

> То есть правильные решения зависят от правильного понимания (= волитивный акт зависит от ума)?


От правильного понимания и от правильного воззрения (веры, убеждённости).




> 1. А кто же видит?


Никто не видит. Есть просто процесс видения и осознавания видимого:

«Учитель, кто цепляется?»
«Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «цепляется». Если бы я сказал «цепляется», тогда бы вопрос «Кто цепляется?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает цепляние?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние. 

СН 12.12




> 2. (И главное) как осуществляется выбор между правильным видением и неправильным?


Выбор не осуществляется. Если есть достоверное (определяющее истину) познание, то имеется и развивается и правильное видение. А если познание происходит извращённое (випаласса), т.е. процесс идёт искажённым под влиянием помех и загрязнений - то происходит и развивается неправильное видение. 

Дело в том, что существа в сансаре, хоть и сильно омрачены, но всё же омрачения действуют не постоянно или по крайней мере не с огромной силой всё время. Если бы было иначе - то невозможно существам было бы начать хотя бы периодически видеть правильно и таким образом развивать мудрость. Но как раз поскольку омрачения иногда "отходят на задний план", происходят моменты правильного познания, и тогда мудрость постепенно развивается. В конечном итоге, по мере практики и развития парамит, этих отрезков правильного видения становится больше в жизни существа, и затем, когда практика совсем развита и даёт мощные результаты, неведения почти не остаётся, загрязнений почти не остаётся. Видение будет правильным всё чаще и чаще. А когда неведение будет уничтожено - то видение будет всегда правильным - то есть Таковостным, Татхагатным. И нет нужды "что-то выбирать". Всё происходит в силу обстоятельств, причин, условий.

----------

Нея (04.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> В любом случае, даже если есть случайность - то свободы воли все равно нет. Решения приходят случайно.


Факт того, что материя недетерминистична и её поведение может быть случайным, не говорит нам ничего про "механизмы" воли. 

Этот факт просто говорит нам, что воля может проявляться. Грубо говоря, если рупа полностью детерминистична, то нама никак не может в ней проявиться, есть нама или нет - неважно, детерминистичная рупа ведёт себя так, как будто никакой намы вовсе нет.

----------

AlexТ (06.12.2010), Сергей Хос (04.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Надо как-то итоги подбивать, а то одни и теже тезисы/контртезисы крутятся. 
> 
> На это, имхо, лучшим образом было отвечено:
> 
> В этой теме.


Честно говоря, ответ не удовлетворяет  :Smilie: 

Zom утверждает, что все наши мысли, волевые решения, сознательные или подсознательные, полностью и однозначно предопределены.

Это означает, что и карма полностью предопределена и от нас ничего не зависит. Также это означает, что сама возможность просветления полностью предопределена, причём с безначальных времён. Картина не просто безрадостная, но и интуитивно неверная. В таком построении нет места не только воле, но и вообще сознанию, даже относительному и составному. В лучшем случае сознание выступает в виде чего-то принципиально чужеродного материи, в виде пассивного наблюдателя, неспособного фактически ничего изменить.

Однако в сутрах нигде не говорится, что всё предопределено, что выбора на самом деле нет и так далее. Примеры с пророчествами Будды не говорят в пользу детерминизма; каждый из нас может пророчествовать в каких-то ограниченных рамках, зная законы, по которым развиваются феномены. Например, можно предсказать, куда упадёт камень, если его бросить с определённой силой и так далее.

----------


## Zom

> Это означает, что и карма полностью предопределена и от нас ничего не зависит. Также это означает, что сама возможность просветления полностью предопределена, причём с безначальных времён. Картина не просто безрадостная, но и интуитивно неверная. В таком построении нет места не только воле, но и вообще сознанию, даже относительному и составному. В лучшем случае сознание выступает в виде чего-то принципиально чужеродного материи, в виде пассивного наблюдателя, неспособного фактически ничего изменить.


У вас неправильное сложилось понимание. Сознание как раз таки постоянно всё меняет, как и волевые решение и усилия. Просто нет агента, который своим громогласным голосом Повелевает - "Я Изменяю". Когда вы это поймёте, то всё встанет на свои места. А пока действительно всё по кругу.




> Однако в сутрах нигде не говорится, что всё предопределено, что выбора на самом деле нет и так далее.


Выбор есть. Это же очевидно. Другой вопрос что в суттах не говорится о том, влияет ли что-либо на выбор, и если да, то до какой степени. Этот вопрос попросту не рассматривается (вероятно как раз, чтобы не возникало таких фаталистичных воззрений, как сейчас у вас).




> Примеры с пророчествами Будды не говорят в пользу детерминизма; каждый из нас может пророчествовать в каких-то ограниченных рамках, зная законы, по которым развиваются феномены. Например, можно предсказать, куда упадёт камень, если его бросить с определённой силой и так далее.


Угу. Или предсказать как назовут будущего Будду через миллиард лет )))  (а если взять Буддавамсу - то ещё и не только Будду, но и царя, отца, мать, страну, столицу, главных учеников, ближайшего ученика и т.д.)




> Картина не просто безрадостная


А вот кстати, обратите внимание, *почему* вы считаете картину безрадостной. Это очень полезный анализ для вас будет.

----------


## Karadur

> Просто нет агента, который своим громогласным голосом Повелевает - "Я Изменяю".


Я как раз и не утверждал наличие такого агента.




> Другой вопрос что в суттах не говорится о том, влияет ли что-либо на выбор, и если да, то до какой степени.


И без сутр очевидно, что на выбор влияют внешние и внутренние условия.
Вопрос был лишь в том, однозначно ли выбор определяется текущим состоянием ума.




> (вероятно как раз, чтобы не возникало таких фаталистичных воззрений, как сейчас у вас).


Я как раз с ними спорю, с фаталистическими воззрениями.  :Smilie: 




> А вот кстати, обратите внимание, почему вы считаете картину безрадостной. Это очень полезный анализ для вас будет.


Так я уже объяснил выше - потому что в детерминизме нет места воле и сознанию. Даже относительным.

----------


## Zom

> Так я уже объяснил выше - потому что в детерминизме нет места воле и сознанию. Даже относительным.


А вы ещё глубже копните - зачем вам нужна свобода воли и сознание? Почему без свободы воли "вам плохо", а со свободой воли "хорошо" ?

----------


## Karadur

> А вы ещё глубже копните - зачем вам нужна свобода воли и сознание? Почему без свободы воли "вам плохо", а со свободой воли "хорошо" ?


То, что сознание обусловлено, входит в 12 звеньев и т.д., не значит, что его вообще нет.

Я думаю, что у живых существ в каждый момент времени есть выбор из определённого числа вариантов; если выбор всегда детерменистичен и однозначен, то нет не только сознания и воли, но также и кармы - идея о полной предопределённости выбора на самом деле противоречит многим буддийским доктринам, в том числе базовым, например, 3-й и 4-й Благородным истинам. Я не могу пройти Путь, если мой каждый мой выбор и каждое действие абсолютно предопределены.

Что касается предсказаний Будды о будущих буддах, то, во-первых, сам Будда выбрался за пределы обусловленности, а во-вторых, все будды знают друг друга в некотором роде, т.к. получали друг у друга учения. Если мы с вами стоим на вокзале в Петербурге и вы мне говорите, что поедете в Москву и назовётесь там таким-то именем, то мне нетрудно будет сделать предсказание, что в Москве появится такой-то человек с таким-то именем.

----------


## Zom

> Я думаю, что у живых существ в каждый момент времени есть выбор из определённого числа вариантов; если выбор всегда детерменистичен и однозначен, то нет не только сознания и воли, но также и кармы - идея о полной предопределённости выбора на самом деле противоречит многим буддийским доктринам, в том числе базовым, например, 3-й и 4-й Благородным истинам. Я не могу пройти Путь, если мой каждый мой выбор и каждое действие абсолютно предопределены.


А точнее - это так, если нет _иллюзии_ свободного выбора. Но эта иллюзия есть. Каждый считает, что он может выбирать свободно. И это - неведение. Почему? Потому что если мы посмотрим на схему взаимозависимого возникновения, то увидим, что воля является следствием неведения (авиджа порождает санкхары). Архат прекращает неведение - и ... о чудо ... всякая камма перестаёт им накапливаться! Куда же пропала "свободная воля", которая ответственная за камму? -)




> Что касается предсказаний Будды о будущих буддах, то, во-первых, сам Будда выбрался за пределы обусловленности, а во-вторых, все будды знают друг друга в некотором роде, т.к. получали друг у друга учения.


Ну скажем так, "самого Будду, который куда-то там выбрался" вообще нельзя обнаружить как истину или реальность (об этом есть например в МН 22). Мы видим только 5 совокупностей Будды, которые знают, которые учат, которые ходят, которые говорят. И эти совокупности очень даже обусловлены. А насчёт пророчеств всё-таки объяснение слабовато. Откуда он там знает как будут звать кого через миллиарды лет. Попробуйте выяснить как ваши внуки назовут своего второго ребёнка, например. Причём однозначно это выяснить, безошибочно. Какая тут свобода воли ))

Но вы всё-таки не ответили на вопрос, почему без свободы воли вам плохо, а со свободой воли хорошо. На самом деле я вам подскажу - это из-за мощненйшей привязанности к "я", которое и наделено этой самой "свободой воли". То есть посредством постулирования такой воли, вы само-утверждаетесь. Поэтому мысль об отсутствии свободы воли в абсолютном смысле для вас совершенно неприемлема - вот откуда ноги растут на самом деле. И именно об этом многократно говорил Alex в этой самой теме. И, как опять же верно отмечал Аджан Брам, в целом, у людей две сильнейших привязанности - первое, это к "познающему" (сознание), второе - это к воле ("контролирующему"). Это то, что они считают "я", "моим", "собой", "душой" - и когда Будда говорит что всё это уничтожится, они - цитирую - _думаю так: "Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!" Он горюет и мучается, плачет, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим"._ А Будда в свою очередь, далее утверждает, что они мучаются в отношении того, чего на самом деле не существует.

----------


## Pavel

> *Никто* не видит. Есть просто процесс видения и осознавания видимого...
> 
> «Учитель, кто цепляется?»
> «Это неправильный вопрос» - ответил Благословенный. «Я не говорю «цепляется». Если бы я сказал «цепляется», тогда бы вопрос «Кто цепляется?» был бы верным. Но я не говорю так. Поскольку я так не говорю, то правильный вопрос таков: «Из какого необходимого условия возникает цепляние?» И правильный ответ таков: «Из жажды как необходимого условия возникает цепляние. 
> 
> Дело в том, что *существа* в сансаре, хоть и сильно омрачены, но всё же омрачения действуют не постоянно или по крайней мере не с огромной силой всё время. Если бы было иначе - то невозможно *существам* было бы начать хотя бы периодически видеть правильно и таким образом развивать мудрость.


Zom, где же Вы искренни:
1) когда говорите, что никто не видит и рассуждаете лишь о смене процессами друг друга 

или

2) когда говорите, что видят существа, существа действуют и существа развивают мудрость?

На вопрос, "кто?" Вы даете однозначных два ответа: 1) никто и 2) существо... (?) 

Вот Вам никто и не верит. Кто именно не верит? Никто не верит, они же существа...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Этот факт просто говорит нам, что воля может проявляться. Грубо говоря, если рупа полностью детерминистична, то нама никак не может в ней проявиться, есть нама или нет - неважно, детерминистичная рупа ведёт себя так, как будто никакой намы вовсе нет.


Это не верная постановка вопроса. Никакая "нама" ни в какой "рупе" не проявляется (не совершает саморождения или самопроявления). Сознание порождает феномены, такие как рупа или нама, и делает это легко без каких-либо строгих соблюдений логических правил. Поэтому в качестве феномена может появиться хоть нама, хоть рупа, хоть Господь Бог, хоть Солярис - нет ничего такого ни в одном феномене, что не позволяет быть порожденному другому феномену.

----------


## Karadur

> А точнее - это так, если нет _иллюзии_ свободного выбора. Но эта иллюзия есть. Каждый считает, что он может выбирать свободно. И это - неведение. Почему? Потому что если мы посмотрим на схему взаимозависимого возникновения, то увидим, что воля является следствием неведения (авиджа порождает санкхары). Архат прекращает неведение - и ... о чудо ... всякая камма перестаёт им накапливаться! Куда же пропала "свободная воля", которая ответственная за камму? -)


Да вопрос ведь не про прекращение взаимозависимого возникновения. Никто не спорит, что наши побуждения являются следствием неведения.
Речь о том, что если каждый раз выбор осуществляется _единственным детерминированным образом_, то вообще ничего нет: всё уже произошло.
4БИ также оказываются неверны: собственными усилиями невозможно обратиться к Дхарме, потому что никаких усилий-то и нет, а есть заранее предопределённый процесс.




> А насчёт пророчеств всё-таки объяснение слабовато. Откуда он там знает как будут звать кого через миллиарды лет.


Вы сами сутру приводили, где говорится, что знает.  :Smilie: 
Если будды могут общаться друг с другом, то почему бы им не знать, как кто назовётся через миллиарды лет? С учётом того, что для будды время - не помеха?




> Но вы всё-таки не ответили на вопрос, почему без свободы воли вам плохо, а со свободой воли хорошо.


Мне не может быть плохо или хорошо из-за этого: как бы оно ни было, это ничего не меняет, оно уже таково.




> На самом деле я вам подскажу - это из-за мощненйшей привязанности к "я", которое и наделено этой самой "свободой воли". То есть посредством постулирования такой воли, вы само-утверждаетесь. Поэтому мысль об отсутствии свободы воли в абсолютном смысле для вас совершенно неприемлема - вот откуда ноги растут на самом деле.


Я и не помышляю о свободе воли в абсолютном смысле.
Воля обусловлена, лишена самосущести и так далее. Речь была о _детерминированности_ воли. 

Я полагаю, что из обусловленности не следует детерминированность.

----------


## Karadur

> Это не верная постановка вопроса. Никакая "нама" ни в какой "рупе" не проявляется (не совершает саморождения или самопроявления).


Она проявляется в том смысле, что у людей сперва возникает мысль, намерение, а потом физическое действие. Некоторые, конечно, сперва делают, а потом думают, и это пример обратного действия рупы на наму.  :Wink:

----------


## Pavel

> Она проявляется в том смысле, что у людей сперва возникает мысль, намерение, а потом физическое действие. Некоторые, конечно, сперва делают, а потом думают, и это пример обратного действия рупы на наму.


О людях можно думать различно, что Вы и демонстрируете. А вот о последовательности возникновения поцессов в буддизме говорится достаточно единообразно. Процессу формирования мысли предшествует контакт - физическое действие. Конечно можно и контакт рассматривать лишь как психическое явление, и последующее за мыслью действие, восприятие которого происходит на интеллектуальном уровне... Умозрительно возможно все - формирование любых идей и взаимосвязей между феноменами. Люди достаточно безответственные именно так понимают свободу воли в части понимания или осознавания - полная независомость от действительности как в части заблуждений, так и в части прозрений, сплошное умозрительное свободное от обязательств творчество.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот о последовательности возникновения поцессов в буддизме говорится достаточно единообразно. Процессу формирования мысли предшествует контакт - физическое действие.


Ну уж не знаю, откуда Вы это взяли.
В буддизме говорится, что процессу формирования мысли предшествует неведение.
А неведению, в свою очередь, предшествует ведение, но об этом говорится не во всех школах буддизма, так что есть из чего выбирать  :Wink: 




> Люди достаточно безответственные именно так понимают свободу воли в части понимания или осознавания - полная независомость от действительности как в части заблуждений, так и в части прозрений, сплошное умозрительное свободное от обязательств творчество.


Именно! Видья, в отличие от авидьи, действительно совершенно не зависит от действительности; это действительность зависит от нее, как об этом говорится в сутре, которую я Вам выше цитировал.

----------


## Pavel

> Именно! Видья, в отличие от авидьи, действительно совершенно не зависит от действительности; это действительность зависит от нее, как об этом говорится в сутре, которую я Вам выше цитировал.


Если проявление видьи в каждом волевом поступке находится в определяющей зависимости от авидьи, то рассуждения о неограниченной свободе первой ничего кроме улыбки не вызывает. Это как если бы человек заявлял о своем всемогуществе, но требовал бы при этом создания особых условий для того, чтобы он мог свое всемогущество продемонстрировать.  :Smilie: 

P.S. А вообще-то, если быть честным, то в буддизме неведению предшествует безначальное существование - рождение существа в бесконечно неосознанный прошлый момент. Нет существа - нет ни неведения, ни всего процесса умозрительного перерождения как и прекращения существования.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> P.S. А вообще-то, если быть честным, то в буддизме неведению предшествует безначальное существование - рождение существа в бесконечно неосознанный прошлый момент.


Что предшествует в человеке неведению кажды из нас может обнаружить в себе непосредственно, прямо здесь и сейчас.
И это действие является одним из самых зримых проявлений свободы воли. На нем же строятся и все практики в высших школах буддизма.

----------


## Pavel

> Что предшествует в человеке неведению кажды из нас может обнаружить в себе непосредственно, прямо здесь и сейчас.
> И это действие является одним из самых зримых проявлений свободы воли. На нем же строятся и все практики в высших школах буддизма.


На таком же обнаружении чистой и светлой изначальной личной сущности строятся и все практики в христианстве. Обнаружить эту сущность может каждый прямо здесь и сейчас. Но, не взирая на эту возможность у каждого, далеко не каждый обнаруживает Это прямо здесь и сейчас. И именно вот это различие свидетельствует прежде всего о зависимости обнаруживаемого или иными словами проявленного от индивидуальных особенностей или иными словами от кармы, т.е. является одним из самых зримых проявлений отсутствия свободы воли.

Вот как об этом говорит ЕСДЛ:
ЕС Далай Лама
Искусство быть счастливым
http://www.elinahealthandbeauty.com/Books/dls.htm
"ВИНА




> *Будучи продуктами несовершенного мира*, все мы несовершенны. Никто из нас не застрахован от ошибок.


О какой личной свободе может рассуждать "продукт несовершенного мира"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На таком же обнаружении чистой и светлой изначальной личной сущности строятся и все практики в христианстве.


Да, и правда....
Как это мне раньше в голову не приходило? такая простая мысль!
Вы меня убедили! тщетны все усилия следования Дхарме, мир непознаваем.

Хотя... А может это свидетельство изначального родства всех религий, о котором здесь так многие любят говорить? нет, надо еще подумать.

----------


## Pavel

> нет, надо еще подумать.


Хорошая мысль, если искренняя.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хорошая мысль, если искренняя.


А что ж тут толку думать-то, если мысль не свободна? думай не думай, а что в голову взбрендит, то и надумаешь.

----------


## Pavel

> А что ж тут толку думать-то, если мысль не свободна? думай не думай, а что в голову взбрендит, то и надумаешь.


А толк очень простой - привести в соответствие то, что думаешь, тому, что делаешь. Причем, надо заметить, что толк этот исключительно эмоциональный, привносящий ощущение отсутствия причин для возникновения страданий от непонимания истины. А вот уж каков будет результат всего этого думания, удастся ли обрести желаемое успокоение или нет.... тут все зависит...  :Smilie:  Другими словами выбора нет быть ли желанию прекратить страдания, равно как и возможность достичь столь желаемого результата уж больно зависима от кармических причин. Так что все будет зависеть от случая. Уповать придется на везение, если не понять природу возникновения счастливой случайности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> О какой личной свободе может рассуждать "продукт несовершенного мира"?


Ровно о такой свободе, какую он может себе представить. И в рамках своих представлений он и будет рассуждать.

----------

Pavel (05.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Ровно о такой свободе, какую он может себе представить. И в рамках своих представлений он и будет рассуждать.


"Может" в значении "способен"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Может" в значении "способен"?


Я имел в виду феноменальную данность представления. Вот какую свободу Вы представляли себе в ходе обсуждений, такая для Вас и существует.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, где же Вы искренни:
> 1) когда говорите, что никто не видит и рассуждаете лишь о смене процессами друг друга 
> 
> или
> 
> 2) когда говорите, что видят существа, существа действуют и существа развивают мудрость?
> На вопрос, "кто?" Вы даете однозначных два ответа: 1) никто и 2) существо... (?) 
> Вот Вам никто и не верит. Кто именно не верит? Никто не верит, они же существа...


К сожалению, Павел, когда вы так говорите, вы падаете то в одну крайность (не существования), то в другую (существования), не улавливая середины (взаимозависимого возникновения). Но надеюсь когда-нибудь поймёте.

Об этом Будда говорит здесь:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Zom

> 4БИ также оказываются неверны: собственными усилиями невозможно обратиться к Дхарме, потому что никаких усилий-то и нет


Почему их нет, когда они есть? -) Но они не являются следствием свободной воли. Хотя могут являться следствием иллюзии свободной воли.




> Если будды могут общаться друг с другом, то почему бы им не знать, как кто назовётся через миллиарды лет? С учётом того, что для будды время - не помеха?


Откуда вы знаете что будды могут общаться друг с другом? Этого в каноне нет. 
Кроме того, вы в очередной раз увиливаете от объяснения аргумента всегда одинаковых процессов связанных с рождением бодхисаттвы ,) Все лица в этом участвующие тоже думают что всё происходит исходя из их "свободы воли" - но что-то все эти решения известны уже наперёд и иными быть не могут в принципе, ибо Таковостны -)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Однако, если взглянуть на освободившийся ум, то так же легко обнаруживается, что его воля предопределена его видением и пониманием, свободным относительно пристрастий от омрачений, но не свободным от правильности, уместности и соотнесения с действительностью.


Давайте спросим совсем просто: что вынуждает Будду говорить истину?
Можно ли это совершаемое им действие назвать свободным?

----------


## Сергей Хос

Дорогой До, не могу оставть без внимания доброту, с которой Вы потрудились рассмотреть мои суждения, и постараюсь ответить в меру своего убогого понимания. Не судите строго, делаю что могу: понимание мое ограниченно, зато свобода воли - бесконечная.



> Дураки не следуют, а умные следуют. Обусловленность.


Следуют, но свободно. Ничто их не принуждает к выбору.
Впрочем, дураки не следуют тоже свободно.




> Не только. Нет учения - нечему следовать.
> Плохой учитель - следую не тому.
> Не подходящее для меня учение - нет результата. И т.д.


Верно. Но само следование учению зависит лишь от вашего выбора и услий, то есть оно свободно. Об этой свободе, собственно, Будда и говорит.




> Что вы подразумеваете под "_действующей причиной_" вы не объяснили.


Причина - это все, что не обстоятельства.




> У меня со свободй воли все нормально. А вот как у вас - не понятно.


Да у меня вроде тоже.




> Какие-то объяснения этому давать - не ваш стиль.


Стараюсь исправиться.




> Только я подробно объясняю почему свобода воли не противоречит детерминизму


Извините, не заметил. Наверное, я совсем тупой.




> А у вас голословное утверждение прикрытое пространными цитатами о мире и дружбе.


???




> То что путь хороший не основание для утверждения свободы воли, а то что сансара плохая не основание для отрицания там свободы воли.
> Тут нет логики, увы, это паралогизм.


не понял, про что этот пассаж.




> *2.* Далее, вы утверждаете, что акт познания, это свобода воли (#212). — С какой такой стати? Познание, это познание, оно автоматическое, а свобода должна быть


А вот здесь у нас с Вами главное концептуальное расхождение: на мой взгляд, познание как раз НЕ АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОЕ. впрочем, об этом мы уже и раньше говорили.
И вот из этого представления о неавтоматизме, собственно, и исходят все мои суждения о свободе.

Ничто не принуждает человека к познанию просто потому, что сам мир - результат его творческой фантазии.




> Познание происходит так - направили вы внимание на объект и он познался, не познать вы его не можете.


Нет, познание происходит не так.
Познаваемый образ - результат тонкого концептуального схватывания, построения образа из дхармакаи. У непросветленных существ это происходит в силу кармических предрасположенностей, то есть УСЛОВНО несвободно.
Условно потому, что в основе этого процесса и у них тоже находится такой же изначальный ум, как и у будды. И это ум свободен; напритив, зависимость от кармических импульсов иллюзорна.
Ну а будды и бодхисаттвы с восьмого бхуми СВОБОДНО, без принуждения, вступают в кармическое вИдение непросветленных существ, на которых обращена их благая активность. Мир не навязывает им своих образов (точнее, они знают, что не навязывает, это их сознательный опыт).
ну и так далее, собственно, все цитаты, которые я до сих пор приводил - об этом.
А у вас получается, что есть некая объективная реальность, данная нам в ощущениях, которую мы познаем, завися от нее. Я думаю, что дело не так обстоит. И в моем понимании буддизм учит совершенно иному.




> Её здесь нет, полная автоматика.


Нет никакой "автоматики", по крайней мере, в махаяне.




> Вот вы путаетесь в собственных тезисах.


Я не заметил путаницы. Скорее, вы парадоксальное принимаете за нелогичное.

----------


## Pavel

> К сожалению, Павел, когда вы так говорите, вы падаете то в одну крайность (не существования), то в другую (существования),...


Вы, это....  :Smilie:  Это не я говорю. а Вы говорите, а я Вам просто не верю и объясняю почему, потому как вижу в Вас человека не искреннего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Давайте спросим совсем просто: что вынуждает Будду говорить истину?
> Можно ли это совершаемое им действие назвать свободным?


Ну как же это вдруг так стало проще, если в основу вопроса Вы ввели понятие истинности? Я могу в ответ лишь задать Вам вопрос: с какого перепуга Вы решили, что Будда говорит истину и только истину, раз уж заговорили о вынужденности? Вот я скажу Вам, что он "лепит горбатого" на чем свет стоит в полном соответствии со своей кармой. Сможете обосновать, что его слова истинны, или, как Zom, начнете говорить о своей вере, о том, что буддизм - религия, в которой слепую веру никто не отменял?..

----------


## Karadur

> Почему их нет, когда они есть? -) Но они не являются следствием свободной воли. Хотя могут являться следствием иллюзии свободной воли.


4БИ и детерминизм, на мой взгляд, несовместимы. В них не говорится, что "путь будет пройден", в них говорится, что "путь можно пройти". Там говорится, что причина страданий - в неправильных мыслях и действиях, а причина счастья - наоборот. 

Иными словами, 4БИ даны для того, кто может выбирать, а не для полностью детерминистичных существ.




> Откуда вы знаете что будды могут общаться друг с другом? Этого в каноне нет.


Разве для того, чтобы стать буддой, не надо получать учения у одного из предыдущих будд?




> Кроме того, вы в очередной раз увиливаете от объяснения аргумента всегда одинаковых процессов связанных с рождением бодхисаттвы ,)


Обычные люди тоже всегда рождаются (за редкими исключениями) с двумя руками, ногами, роды длятся 9 месяцев и так далее.
Мы уже выяснили, что наличие законов не означает детерминизма.

Кроме того, упомянутые одинаковые процессы рождения бодхисаттвы, на мой взгляд, применимы только к Земле. В других мирах может быть другая форма тела, сроки беременности и вообще способы размножения.

----------


## До

> Дорогой До, не могу оставть без внимания доброту, с которой Вы потрудились рассмотреть мои суждения, и постараюсь ответить в меру своего убогого понимания.


Зачем этот сарказм?




> Не судите строго, делаю что могу: понимание мое ограниченно, зато свобода воли - бесконечная.


Можете летать если захотите?




> Следуют, но свободно. Ничто их не принуждает к выбору.
> Впрочем, дураки не следуют тоже свободно.


Они *не могут* следовать, даже если захотят, так как они понять учение _не в силах_. Вы писали, что "_Будда свободно действует из своего понимания - дает Учение. Вы свободно действуете из своего понимания - следуете ему. Или не следуете, тоже свободно. Результат зависит только от вас_"
К сожалению, в данном случае, от одного желания (свободной воли) - результат не зависит.

В соседнем треде напомнили высказывание Будды: "_Admirable friendship, admirable companionship, admirable camaraderie is actually the whole of the holy life. When a monk has admirable people as friends, companions, & comrades, he can be expected to develop & pursue the noble eightfold path._"




> Верно. Но само следование учению зависит лишь от вашего выбора и услий, то есть оно свободно. Об этой свободе, собственно, Будда и говорит.


Вот вы уже утверждаете, что зависит "от свободного выбора и условий", следовательно оно "свободно". Таким образом у вас свобода воли совместима с обусловленностью, что отличается от первоначального тезиса. Ведь вы помните как утверждали, что такого не может быть?




> Причина - это все, что не обстоятельства.


Как я уже подробно объяснял - _причиной_ называют любой вид условий, любой. Аристотель, например, даже _конечную цель_ считал причиной. Причина и условия, это практически синонимы. А условие, это очень широкое понятие, оно означает лишь что мы _усматриваем_ какую-либо связь между двумя явлениями. Какую? Да какую угодно какую усмотрим - не определено. Поэтому я и предлагал чётко определить какую именно. Нельзя разумно рассуждать, если у нас в расуждении серое мутное пятно.

ps. Если у вас причины - это все кроме условий, а как мы знаем, множество "условия" _включает_ в себя всё множество "причины", то причины минус условия, это пустое множество {}. Нет зависимости от ничего - очень умное решение вопроса свободы воли.




> Извините, не заметил. Наверное, я совсем тупой.


Свобода воли разумна?




> не понял, про что этот пассаж.


Зачем нам понятие свободы воли? Оно нам нравится и приятно её обнаружить и к ней стремиться. Поэтому мы _произвольно_ приписываем её правильному образу действий (следованию пути), и произвольно отказываем ей в неправильном образе действий (сансаре). Однако-же логики в этом нет. Это просто чувства, наклеивание ярлыков, а не познание.

Зачем ещё используется понятие свободы воли? Для "просветления" - чтоб не заботиться о последствиях своих посутпков и сказать, что в преступлении я не виноват. Однако же, если мы не свободовольны - стоит ли не наказыать/изолировать преступников? Не стоит.

Будда поставив вопрос о свободе воле приводит какой аргумент? Методологический - у тех, кто считает, что поступки жестко определены не возникает желание практиковать. А желание практиковать - важный фактор.

Например, на нас бежит слон - разумный человек бросится под ноги слону или побежит от слона?




> А вот здесь у нас с Вами главное концептуальное расхождение: на мой взгляд, познание как раз НЕ АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОЕ. впрочем, об этом мы уже и раньше говорили. И вот из этого представления о неавтоматизме, собственно, и исходят все мои суждения о свободе.


Имея объект в сознании нельзя его не познавать.

Есть ли время, когда мы произвольно ничего не познаём? Нет. Всегда есть познание чего-то (текущего объекта).




> Ничто не принуждает человека к познанию просто потому, что сам мир - результат его творческой фантазии.


Эта фантазия произвольна или автоматическая? Допустим я хочу летать, ан не летится. Я хочу чтоб вы меня поняли, а вы не понимаете.

Если фантазия от меня не зависит, то это и не _творческая_ фантазия. Стал бы я творить страдание?




> Нет, познание происходит не так. Познаваемый образ - результат тонкого концептуального схватывания, построения образа из дхармакаи.


Вот вы сказали слово "дхармакая", а понимаете ли, что дхармакая, это автомат?
"_Тонкого концептуального схватывания_" - не понятное мне словосочетание.




> У непросветленных существ это происходит в силу кармических предрасположенностей, то есть УСЛОВНО несвободно.
> Условно потому, что в основе этого процесса и у них тоже находится такой же изначальный ум, как и у будды. И это ум свободен; напритив, зависимость от кармических импульсов иллюзорна.


Почему это он свободен?
Или более гносеологично - зачем нам думать, что он свободен?
К примеру - тогда можно не заботиться о благости поступков?




> Ну а будды и бодхисаттвы с восьмого бхуми СВОБОДНО, без принуждения, вступают в кармическое вИдение непросветленных существ, на которых обращена их благая активность. Мир не навязывает им своих образов (точнее, они знают, что не навязывает, это их сознательный опыт).
> ну и так далее, собственно, все цитаты, которые я до сих пор приводил - об этом.


Просветляются не для существ? Значит от существ всётаки зависят.




> А у вас получается, что есть некая объективная реальность, данная нам в ощущениях, которую мы познаем, завися от нее. Я думаю, что дело не так обстоит. И в моем понимании буддизм учит совершенно иному.


Я такого не говорил, я говорил о том что _свобода воли_ не противоречит _обусловленности_.

Очень просто ввести _свободу воли_ в обусловленность. Достаточно задать вопрос _разумна ли свободная воля?_ Ответ: разумна, следовательно обусловлена разумностью. Достаточно считать св.волю феноменом. То что мы посчитали волю феноменом не делает её несвободной. (В учении Будды воля феномен, между прочим.)




> Нет никакой "автоматики", по крайней мере, в махаяне.


_Не познавать_ объект сознания _невозможно_.




> Я не заметил путаницы. Скорее, вы парадоксальное принимаете за нелогичное.


Объясняю.




> (1. До) — Ну вот вы поняли чем ограничен выбор и дальше совершаете свободное действие? Или ваш выбор не ограничен, вы Бог? 
> (2. СХ) — Само это понимание и есть свободное действие. *С опорой на него совершается свободный выбор.* В рамках имеющихся обстоятельств. 
> (3. До) — С помощью осознания несвободы выбора *выбор* становится свободным. Я прав?
> (4. СХ) — Нет, не так. Само действие ума, совершающего выбор, является свободным.


Вы сделали два утверждения (в 2), первое про понимание как свободное дейсвтие второе про свободный выбор на основе предыдущего свободного понимания. Я вас спрашиваю, говоря о втором увтерждении - "(свободно) осознав несвободность последующий выбор становится свободным?" Вы не соглашаетесь, и говорите снова о свободном действии ума, т.е. о понимании, на основе которого, по вашим словам, совершается свободный выбор (в рамках имеющихся обстоятельств). А я говорил-то о втором вашем утверждении - о свободном выборе, который случается на основе свободного понимания.
Раз выбор совершается "с опорой на понимание", то он _отличается_ от понимания. Тут (во второй ваше реплике) или вы говорите только про вторую часть первой (про действие-понимание, а не про выбор-на-основе), или вы смешиваете дествие-понимание и выбор-на-основе воедино. Ни то, ни другое не логично (ошибочно). В первом-то вопросе я спрашивал про свободный выбор из ограниченного набора вариантов. Понимать, что набор ограничен и выбирать из него - это разные поступки.

----------


## Pavel

> Следуют, но свободно. Ничто их не принуждает к выбору.
> Впрочем, дураки не следуют тоже свободно.


Ну да, а алкоголик свободно пьет, а наркоман свободно колется без каких-либо зависимостей или параличей собственной воли. Собственно и освобождаться-то им не от чего - изначально свободны в каждом своем поступке или помысле.



> Но само следование учению зависит лишь от вашего выбора и услий, то есть оно свободно. 
> ......
> А у вас получается, что есть некая объективная реальность, данная нам в ощущениях, которую мы познаем, завися от нее. Я думаю, что дело не так обстоит. И в моем понимании буддизм учит совершенно иному.


А что, объективной реальности как-то надо стесняться? Тогда постесняйтесь своего отношения к объективной независимости от этой объективной реальности. Вы же готовы настаивать на объективном различении того, что Ваше, от того, что например До, на чем собственно и строится вся Ваша объективизация собственной свободы от усилий До. 

А то как-то без видимых на то стеснений пристрастие к героину у наркомана обнаруживается Вами как истина о его свободе воли равно как и Ваше пристрастие к обнаружению раз за разом в себе независимости от усилий других людей - как истина, как объективная реальность, как устройство презренного объективного мира (объективной реальности).  :Smilie: 

Вот смотрите, как Вы говорите об объективной реальности. которую обнаруживаете то там, то здесь:



> Об этой свободе, собственно, Будда и говорит.


А ведь, если бы Вы не придерживались идей об объективной реальности, то говорили бы, что по поводу тех или иных слов Будды Вы фантазируете вот тем-то или тем-то образом, свободно фантазируете, творчески перерабатывая услышанное в нечто поистине свое, поистине индивидуальное и независимое ни от усилий и слов Будды, ни от некой объективной реальности. И смысл всего сказанного Вами был бы соответствующим, чем-то строго Вашим личным и лишенным какого-то определяющего значения для остальных. Нет же, раз за разом Вы свое индивидуальное мнение пытаетесь представить в качестве проявления некого объективного буддийского взгляда, "собственно слов Будды", как Вы это называете.

Боюсь, что именно такой вот пристрастности к объективной реальности следует стесняться, а не той, что обнаруживается в качестве объективных свойств воспринимаемой действительности.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 4БИ и детерминизм, на мой взгляд, несовместимы. В них не говорится, что "путь будет пройден", в них говорится, что "путь можно пройти". Там говорится, что причина страданий - в неправильных мыслях и действиях, а причина счастья - наоборот. 
> 
> Иными словами, 4БИ даны для того, кто может выбирать, а не для полностью детерминистичных существ.


Это можно объяснить тем, что "свобода выбора" существует на относительное понятие, так что относительно существуюшее "Я" встречает относительную Дхарму (услышал сутру, например), осуществляет свой "свободный выбор", и "проходит Путь". Все это мы наблюдаем в нашем мире (_подобно илллюзии_). Также мы наблюдаем в ходе физических экспериментов (на макроуровне) нечто, что обычно определяем, как детерминизм. Так это физикамъ представляется (_подобно илллюзии_). Согласовывать эти две крайности (в попытке выяснить алгоритм поведения бодхисаттвы % ) нет необходимости, так как обе не Реальны. Достаточно памятовать о том, что это--крайности.

----------


## До

> 4БИ и детерминизм, на мой взгляд, несовместимы. В них не говорится, что "путь будет пройден", в них говорится, что "путь можно пройти". Там говорится, что причина страданий - в неправильных мыслях и действиях, а причина счастья - наоборот.


Наличие причин и есть детерминизм.




> *детерминизм* (от determino - определяю) (филос.). Учение, по которому все явления обусловлены необходимой причинной связью. Детерминизм - один из принципов диалектического материализма. 
> 
> *индетерминизм* (от in и determino - определяю) (филос.). Идеалистическое философское учение, отрицающее причинность и закономерность в ходе мирового процесса и в явлениях душевной жизни; _ант_. детерминизм .
> 
> (_Словарь Д. Ушакова_.)





> Иными словами, 4БИ даны для того, кто может выбирать, а не для полностью детерминистичных существ.


Для мудрого (умного) выбор однозначен и предопределён.

----------

Pavel (06.12.2010), Zom (06.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Так это физикамъ представляется (_подобно илллюзии_). Согласовывать эти две крайности (в попытке выяснить алгоритм поведения бодхисаттвы % ) нет необходимости, так как обе не Реальны. Достаточно памятовать о том, что это--крайности.


А алгоритм поведения бодхисаттвы реален, чтобы была необходимость выяснять его?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Для мудрого (умного) выбор однозначен и предопределён.


Думаю, что для буддиста выбор однозначен, даже если он полный придурок, а не для умного или мудрого.

----------


## До

> Думаю, что для буддиста выбор однозначен, даже если он полный придурок, а не для умного или мудрого.


Буддист мудр, а не полный придурок.

----------

Zom (06.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Буддист мудр, а не полный придурок.


Ну, это нормально, иначе чего бы это ему торопиться себя буддистом величать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Думаю, что для буддиста выбор однозначен, даже если он полный придурок, а не для умного или мудрого.


Вспомнилось мне: "маленькие, но по 3, или большие, но по 5".  :Big Grin:  Для буддиста, значит, проблемы выбора не будет. Это прекрасно.

----------


## Pavel

> Для буддиста, значит, проблемы выбора не будет. Это прекрасно.


Не столько даже не будет, сколько скорее уже нет.  :Smilie:  Можно выдохнуть с облегчением.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не столько даже не будет, сколько скорее уже нет.  Можно выдохнуть с облегчением.


Но всё-таки: в ситуации вроде той, описанной Жванецким, будут у буддиста, глупого или умного, субъективные ощущения того, что он (именно он) делает трудный выбор? Если да, то свобода выбора, воля и др. существуют на относительном уровне. Если нет, то это не простой буддист, а прям арья-бодхисаттва какой-то.

----------


## Zom

> 4БИ и детерминизм, на мой взгляд, несовместимы. В них не говорится, что "путь будет пройден", в них говорится, что "путь можно пройти". Там говорится, что причина страданий - в неправильных мыслях и действиях, а причина счастья - наоборот.


Конечно. Если есть мудрость, правильное понимание, видение страданий и решимость их устранить - то путь можно пройти. А если всего этого нет, то путь пройти нельзя. Нет обуславливающих причин.




> Разве для того, чтобы стать буддой, не надо получать учения у одного из предыдущих будд?


Да, в одной сутте сказано что когда-то давно бодхисатта был учеником прошлого будды. Но насколько это актуально для всех будд - это неизвестно. Кроме того, это не суть важно, потому что бодхисатта не помнит всех учений, что получал когда-то. Он переоткрывает путь заново. И только потом, когда становится буддой, вспоминает, что был учеником у кого-то очень давно. 




> Обычные люди тоже всегда рождаются (за редкими исключениями) с двумя руками, ногами, роды длятся 9 месяцев и так далее.
> Мы уже выяснили, что наличие законов не означает детерминизма.


А вы почитайте все детали. Например всегда бодхисатта как рождается, идёт на север, произносит фразу. Получается в этом его действии нет свободы воли. Мать бодхисатты становится "естественным образом нравственной" - получается тоже в этом нет её свободы воли. Она всегда "естественным образом" становится нравственной ,) Ну и т.д. 




> Кроме того, упомянутые одинаковые процессы рождения бодхисаттвы, на мой взгляд, применимы только к Земле. В других мирах может быть другая форма тела, сроки беременности и вообще способы размножения.


Это не аргумент, ибо просто фантазии. В каноне такой информации нет.


А вообще насчёт "законов" и "просчитываемости" - вот вы ведь тоже соглашаетесь, что каждый может быть пророком, если владеет достаточной информацией ,) А представьте себе, что вы будда, и поэтому владеете не достаточной... а ВСЕЙ информацией. В этом случае вы можете сделать точнейшие пророчества на миллионы лет вперёд, включая такие детали, как и "решения свободной воли". И посему и будете знать как назовут следующего будду, как будут звать его родителей, как будут звать его учеников, под каким деревом он достигнет просветления и много другое, "определяемое волей" -)

----------

Нея (06.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем этот сарказм?


Украшение речи, фигура вежливости.



> Можете летать если захотите?


Пока нет, а там - кто знает? В традиционном наборе сиддхи эта способность, вроде как предусмотрена, стало быть ограничение временное, к сути дела не относится.




> Они *не могут* следовать, даже если захотят, так как они понять учение _не в силах_.
> К сожалению, в данном случае, от одного желания (свободной воли) - результат не зависит.


Правда? а я всегда думал, что вступление на Путь зависит лишь от собственного намернения, и больше ни от чего.




> Вот вы уже утверждаете, что зависит "от свободного выбора и условий", следовательно оно "свободно". Таким образом у вас свобода воли совместима с обусловленностью, что отличается от первоначального тезиса. Ведь вы помните как утверждали, что такого не может быть?


То, что выбор совершается в обстоятельствах, не делает его несвободным.




> Как я уже подробно объяснял - _причиной_ называют любой вид условий, любой. Аристотель, например, даже _конечную цель_ считал причиной.


Там это как-то увязывается с волей Бога, которая свободна: она и есть действующая причина. Буддизм переносит эту свободу в человека, и в представлении о Боге отпадает нужда. Примерно как-то так.




> Причина и условия, это практически синонимы. А условие, это очень широкое понятие, оно означает лишь что мы _усматриваем_ какую-либо связь между двумя явлениями. Какую? Да какую угодно какую усмотрим - не определено. Поэтому я и предлагал чётко определить какую именно. Нельзя разумно рассуждать, если у нас в расуждении серое мутное пятно.


Здесь не в этом дело, не в определении связей. О свободе можно говорить в отношении субъекта, если выбор не определяется причинами, иными, нежели он сам. 




> ps. Если у вас причины - это все кроме условий, а как мы знаем, множество "условия" _включает_ в себя всё множество "причины", то причины минус условия, это пустое множество {}. Нет зависимости от ничего - очень умное решение вопроса свободы воли.


Именно так дело и обстоит:
Ум пуст от самого себя,
Потому что основа его - ясный свет (или "просто ясность и осознавание").
Самое настоящее пустое множество. Но действующее при этом. Потому и свобода.




> Свобода воли разумна?


Разум разумен  :Smilie: 
И выбор, совершаемый на его основе.




> Зачем нам понятие свободы воли? Оно нам нравится и приятно её обнаружить и к ней стремиться. Поэтому мы _произвольно_ приписываем её


Ну эт вы зря так...




> Зачем ещё используется понятие свободы воли? Для "просветления" - чтоб не заботиться о последствиях своих посутпков и сказать, что в преступлении я не виноват. Однако же, если мы не свободовольны - стоит ли не наказыать/изолировать преступников? Не стоит.


Зачем ещё используется понятие обусловленности? Чтоб не заботиться о последствиях своих посутпков и сказать, что в преступлении я не виноват; все ведь есть результат причин и условий. Зачем наказывать преступника? это его карма так распорядилась.




> Будда поставив вопрос о свободе воле приводит какой аргумент? Методологический - у тех, кто считает, что поступки жестко определены не возникает желание практиковать.


Да, в буддизме много чистой дидактики, поэтому наследие и разделяется на учения условного и прямого (окончательного) смысла. В этих последних прямо говорится, что все зависит от ума.




> Имея объект в сознании нельзя его не познавать.


Имея объект в сознании его можно познавать по-разному: видеть как самосущий, либо как пустотный, иллюзорный. В абсолютном смысле объект не "навязывает" себя уму и в этом смысле познающий ум свободен от объекта.




> Есть ли время, когда мы произвольно ничего не познаём? Нет. Всегда есть познание чего-то (текущего объекта).


В дхьянах всяко бывает.




> Если фантазия от меня не зависит, то это и не _творческая_ фантазия. Стал бы я творить страдание?


Конечно! а Вы не знали этого до сих пор? почитайте Шантидеву:
Все, что вызывает наш страх,
А также вся безмерная боль и страдания
Возникают исключительно в уме.
Так проповедано Буддой.

Кто производит это множество орудий пыток
Для обитателей ада?
Кто создал эту землю из раскаленного железа?
Откуда возникли эти многочисленные языки пламени?

Каждая из этих вещей и все они вместе
Порождены умом того, кто совершил злодеяния. Так проповедано Бхагаваном.
Итак, во всех трех мирах
Нет иного мучителя, нежели собственный ум.
_Бодхичарьяаватара_

Все миры - результат творческой фантазии их обитателей.

Остальное потом, если Вам еще не наскучило.

----------


## Won Soeng

Еще раз повторю свою мысль.
Полный детерминизм, как и полная стохастичность - это крайности.
Современная философская и научная мысль знает целый спектр взаимозависимостей, начиная от безусловной предопределенности следующего события предыдущим (линейный детерминизм), заканчивая спонтанной редукцией квантового состояния.

Изучение нелинейной динамики, особенно в областях неустойчивого динамического равновесия (а именно к этим областям относятся феномены жизни) показывает, что в таких состояниях обе крайности - и линейного детерминизма, и непредсказуемой саморедукции квантового состояния (по скрытым параметрам) являются частными случаями общей картины.

Изучение фазовых пространств параметров системы (построение так называемых аттракторов) помогает находить в бассейне траекторий как устойчивые состояния (в которых развитие достаточно сильно детерминировано), так и хаотические состояния (в которых система часто колеблется между несколькими или многими возможными траекториями)

Не нужно пытаться все ситуации свести в обязательном порядке к некой "свободе воли" или к некой "предопределенности". Мы вполне можем наблюдать ситуации в которых выбор широк и перейти между дальнейшими траектории не составляет труда (т.е. энергия системы выше необходимых барьеров перехода), и ситуации в которых выбор практически недоступен (т.е. энергия выхода из "колеи" превышает внутренние возможности системы в этом состоянии).

----------

Karadur (07.12.2010), Pavel (07.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А представьте себе, что вы будда, и поэтому владеете не достаточной... а ВСЕЙ информацией. В этом случае вы можете сделать точнейшие пророчества на миллионы лет вперёд, включая такие детали, как и "решения свободной воли". И посему и будете знать как назовут следующего будду, как будут звать его родителей, как будут звать его учеников, под каким деревом он достигнет просветления и много другое, "определяемое волей" -)


Это простая и прямолинейная картина, и, вероятно, она согласуется с Каноном. Однако она содержит внутренние противоречия. Допустим, Будда делает предсказание какого-либо события из отдаленного будущего. В соответствии с этим предсказанием ЖС меняют свое поведение. Тем самым будущее меняется. Если предсказание всё же сбывается в должное время, получается, Будда своим предсказанием сконструировал будущее таким образом, чтобы в нем сбылось данное предсказание. Следовательно, Будда не имел информации о будущем, так как он её сконструировал вместе с будущим. Логическое противоречие свидетельствует о том, что некорректна модель полной причинно-следственной зависимости, либо некорректно утверждение о том, что Будда всеведущ.  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Допустим, Будда делает предсказание какого-либо события из отдаленного будущего. В соответствии с этим предсказанием ЖС меняют свое поведение. Тем самым будущее меняется.


Это не так хотя бы потому, что весьма скоро учение Будды будет тотально забыто.




> Если предсказание всё же сбывается в должное время, получается, Будда своим предсказанием сконструировал будущее таким образом, чтобы в нем сбылось данное предсказание. Следовательно, Будда не имел информации о будущем, так как он её сконструировал вместе с будущим.


Это тоже полная ерунда. Будда познаёт факты, а не изменяет реальность, подобно господу-Богу.




> Логическое противоречие свидетельствует о том, что некорректна модель полной причинно-следственной зависимости, либо некорректно утверждение о том, что Будда всеведущ.


Нет никаких логических противоречий.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это тоже полная ерунда.


Характерное Ваше выражение.




> Будда познаёт факты, а не изменяет реальность, подобно господу-Богу.


Ну зачем же ему познавать, не может быть фактов _вне_ всеведущего Будды.

----------


## Sergio

"Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить."
ДХАММАПАДА XII. ГЛАВА О СВОЁМ Я

Тема ветки подтверждает лишь следующие слова:

"не отвечая словом «нет» на вопрос существует ли "Я", взаимосвязано оно или обособлено, вечно или нет, Будда был убежден, что эти вопросы могут только вводить в заблуждение, если в них углубиться.... Это в равной степени справедливо и для взаимосвязанного «Я», не считающего никого «другими», и для обособленного «Я». Если некто отождествляется со всей природой, то он страдает из-за каждого срубленного дерева. Это также справедливо и для случая, когда весь мир считается «чужим», и чувство отчужденности и тщетности может стать столь изнуряющим, что сделает поиски счастья, для себя ли или для других, просто невозможным. Исходя из этих соображений, Будда советовал не уделять внимания таким вопросам, как «Существую ли я?» или «Не существую ли я?», поскольку какими бы ни были ответы на них, они ведут к страданию и стресса." Тханиссаро Бхиккху "Нет Я" или "Не Я" http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/anatta.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не так хотя бы потому, что весьма скоро учение Будды будет тотально забыто.


Есть версия, что оно уже 2000 лет как забыто и то, что мы сейчас имеем - редкие проблески во мраке, капли утренней росы в пустыне. Дхарма и при Будде не была доступна всем и каждому, теперь же даже те, кто Дхарму реализовал не всегда способны найти общий язык в том, как вести к Дхарме, какие методы важны и обязательны, какие сомнительны, а какие и вовсе - не действуют. 

Есть ситуации, в которых можно прогнозировать что-то на очень долгий период. Есть ситуации, в которых нельзя сделать прогноз, пока не реализуется какое-либо из множества событий. 

Зная, что основой мыслей всех существ являются алчность, гнев и невежество - можно предсказывать большинство событий большего или меньшего масштаба. Зная привязанности людей, можно понимать их поведение и доступные этим людям возможности выбора привлекательных и непривлекательных ситуаций. 

Почему человек живет несколько десятков лет, а не столетия или тысячелетия? Потому что он родился, чтобы быть молодым, наслаждаться чувствами, а не для того, чтобы болеть и стариться. Мало кто готов мечтать о продлении жизни в старости. Каждый мечтает о вечной юности. 

Есть взгляды существ, определяющие этот мир, этот удел, эту локу, эту сферу существования. 

Незнание других уделов привязывает к жизни в этом мире, этом уделе, этой локе, этой сфере. Так появляются материализм и идеи "один раз живем", "взять от жизни все" и критика отшельничества, уединенности, неустремленности к мирским благам. 

Так появляется обреченность, фатализм, как усиленная форма страдания обусловленности.

Если к нирване ведет только одна едва заметная тропинка, скрытая от всех глаз, словно неприглядный лаз на заднике респектабельного дома - найдутся существа, которые тщательно исследуя каждый возможный шаг не пропустят эту лазейку. И путь к этому - отверженность приглядного и неприглядного. 

Нужно просто представить себе, что на каждые тысячу шагов в узком коридоре появляются то большие, то меньшие возможности "выбраться из колеи". Все зависит от того, как будут пройдены эти тысяча шагов, будут ли накоплены необходимые силы и умения, будет ли достаточной внимательность.

Эй, вы, задние - делай как я!
Это значит - не надо за мной!
Колея это только моя
Выбирайтесь своей колеей.

----------

Нея (06.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Характерное Ваше выражение.
> Ну зачем же ему познавать, не может быть фактов вне всеведущего Будды.


Вот вы бы читали Канон, поняли бы почему это ерунда. В суттах чётко написано, что Будда отрицал своё всеведение здесь-и-сейчас-и-всего-сразу. Для того, чтобы ему что-то узнать, ему нужно было направить свой ум на познание этого. Подобно тому, например, как чтобы вам узнать значение какого-то термина вы лезите в словарь.




> Есть версия, что оно уже 2000 лет как забыто и то, что мы сейчас имеем - редкие проблески во мраке, капли утренней росы в пустыне.


Это ваша точка зрения (ну или того, кто такое придумал). Будда такого не говорил. Но в любом случае, я вовсе не об этом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это ваша точка зрения (ну или того, кто такое придумал). Будда такого не говорил. Но в любом случае, я вовсе не об этом.


А что говорил Будда? Через сколько лет он предсказывал угасание Дхармы?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот вы бы читали Канон, поняли бы почему это ерунда.


В дзен к текстам своеобразное отношение, Вы знаете.



> В суттах чётко написано, что Будда отрицал своё всеведение здесь-и-сейчас-и-всего-сразу. Для того, чтобы ему что-то узнать, ему нужно было направить свой ум на познание этого.


Как же понимать этот пассаж?--



> А представьте себе, что вы будда, и поэтому владеете не достаточной... а ВСЕЙ информацией.


Не ВСЕЙ, получается. Раз причины направляли ум Будды к познанию конкретного факта, он не мог знать факта прежде этих причин.
Вот если бы Вы сказали: Будда и есть факты, я бы не цеплялся. =ъ

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот если бы Вы сказали: Будда и есть факты, я бы не цеплялся


Не надо так говорить. Обычный ум полон всяческих фактов, обычный ум так же и пуст от всяческих фактов. Что соединяет прошлый момент с настоящим?

----------


## Zom

> Не ВСЕЙ, получается.


Имелось в виду всей необходимой для чёткого выяснения определённого феномена. Будда не может ошибаться.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не надо так говорить. Обычный ум полон всяческих фактов, обычный ум так же и пуст от всяческих фактов. Что соединяет прошлый момент с настоящим?


14:10

----------


## До

> То, что выбор совершается в обстоятельствах, не делает его несвободным.


Т.е. _обусловленность выбора не делает его несвободным_ - то что я говорил с самого начала, а вы оспаривали - теперь вы это признаёте.




> Там это как-то увязывается с волей Бога, которая свободна: она и есть действующая причина. Буддизм переносит эту свободу в человека, и в представлении о Боге отпадает нужда. Примерно как-то так.


У Аристотеля _причина_, это ответ на вопрос "почему". Цель - это один из ответов.




> Здесь не в этом дело, не в определении связей. О свободе можно говорить в отношении субъекта, если выбор не определяется причинами, иными, нежели он сам.


Обстоятельства есть всегда, следовательно всегда есть несвобода. Опять у вас обусловленность _конфликтуе_т со свободой, а так хорошо начиналось.




> Самое настоящее пустое множество. Но действующее при этом. Потому и свобода.


Это логическая пустышка.




> Разум разумен  И выбор, совершаемый на его основе.


Т.е. зависим, по вашей логике (по одной из) это противоречит свободе воли.




> Ну эт вы зря так...


Я дал пару вариантов ответа. Приведите свой вариант - _зачем нам понятие свободы воли?_




> Зачем ещё используется понятие обусловленности? Чтоб не заботиться о последствиях своих посутпков и сказать, что в преступлении я не виноват; все ведь есть результат причин и условий. Зачем наказывать преступника? это его карма так распорядилась.


Нет, обусловленность, в отличии от "свободы" или "несвободы воли" используется вовсе не для этого. Не для оправдания неблагих поступков. Я утверждаю с самого начала, что _обусловленность_ не противоречит _свободе воли_. Рассуждения о свободе воли, это самооправдание, псевдопросветление и прочая интеллектуальная мастурбация. А обусловленность психических феноменов, это Дхарма - набирая, взращивая необходимые феномены (4 усилиями например) мы достигаем результата.

Только у вáс _обусловленность_ и _свобода/несвобода воли_ совмещены (или противоречат) в голове, а на самом деле, это ортогональные понятия. Надо разрушить эту ложную связь - она порочна.




> Да, в буддизме много чистой дидактики, поэтому наследие и разделяется на учения условного и прямого (окончательного) смысла. В этих последних прямо говорится, что все зависит от ума.


Методология и дидактика, это далеко не одно и то же...




> Конечно! а Вы не знали этого до сих пор? почитайте Шантидеву:


Вы путаете аргументацию о свободе воли и эрудицию кто что говорил. 

Тем более то, что там пишет Шантидева, это не о "творческой фантазии", а о жестких, детерминистических законах кармических причин и следствий. Или у вас творчество понимается как-то странно. Процесс пищеварения у вас творчество?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обстоятельства есть всегда, следовательно всегда есть несвобода. Опять у вас обусловленность _конфликтуе_т со свободой, а так хорошо начиналось.


Не вижу конфликта. Обстоятельства делают возможным проявление, актуализацию свободы. Без них она остается потенциальностью.



> Это логическая пустышка.


Действительно, с т.зр. хинаяны пустотность ума - логическая пустышка.
Судя по вашим репликам, у вас в профиле традиция ошибочно указана.




> Т.е. зависим, по вашей логике (по одной из) это противоречит свободе воли.


Почему противоречит, если зависим лишь от себя самого? Это как раз определение свободы.




> Я дал пару вариантов ответа. Приведите свой вариант - _зачем нам понятие свободы воли?_


Для понимания моральной ответственности.




> 1. Я утверждаю с самого начала, что *обусловленность не противоречит свободе воли*.
> 2. *Рассуждения о свободе воли, это* самооправдание, псевдопросветление и прочая *интеллектуальная мастурбация*.


Обусловленность не противоречит интеллектуальной мастурбации?
Ну тогда пора завязывать. Я вообще-то не любитель.




> *А обусловленность психических феноменов, это Дхарма* - набирая, взращивая необходимые феномены (4 усилиями например) мы достигаем результата.


Обусловленность действительно главная характеристика феноменального, сансарического бытия.
Точнее - с точки зрения сансары феноменальное видится обусловленным.
Но нирвана, просветление - вне причин и условий. И эта необусловленность естественно присущее качество ума.




> Только у вáс _обусловленность_ и _свобода/несвобода воли_ совмещены (или противоречат) в голове, а на самом деле, это ортогональные понятия. Надо разрушить эту ложную связь - она порочна.


По-моему, я и говорю о них как об ортогональных, непересекающихся.




> Тем более то, что там пишет Шантидева, это не о "творческой фантазии", а о жестких, детерминистических законах кармических причин и следствий.


Я не уверен, что вы правильно понимаете этот вопрос, во всяком случае с т.зр. махаяны.
Кармические законы видятся жесткими и детерминистическими лишь ЗАБЛУЖДАЮЩЕМУСЯ УМУ. Их детерминистичность - иллюзия. По крайней мере так это объясняется в комментариях.
Итак, все явления, [воспринимаемые] умом, подобны образам сновидения. Они предстают заблуждающемуся (обманывающемуся, 'khrul pa) уму, и [поэтому в реальности] не существуют, [51] хотя и возникают как многообразие внешних и внутренних явлений, порождаемые заблуждениями в силу следов-привычек. На самом деле они не имеют подлинного существования, но поскольку уму они являются как подлинно существующие, говорится, что ум есть корень всех дхарм.
Ум в этом смысле - деятель, Всетворящий (kun byed), подлинная действующая причина сансары и нирваны.
И до момента окончательного пробуждения он не знает, что это творчество является совершенно свободным актом.

Ум творит многообразие [53] кармы подобно искусному художнику.
Бесчинствует как захватчик-иноземец.
Причиняет многообразные страдания подобно врагу.
_Сутра Трех драгоценностей_ 

Причем именно эта его творческая активность, и менно факт ее свободы, является подлинной предпосылкой достижения состояния будды:
Поскольку все благое и вредоносное, что есть в сансаре, возникает из ума, обуздание ума — корень всей Дхармы.

В этом действии - обуздании себя, или самопознании, ум является как деятелем, так и объектом; в этом нет никаких иных причин, кроме него самого, поскольку и противодействующие силы, и то, что выводит из сансары - все это в окончательном смысле создается им самим.
Поэтому и можно говорить о его свободе от причин и обстоятельств.
А вы тут о каком-то "летать" и о "пищеварении". Смешно, право.




> Процесс пищеварения у вас творчество?


В определенном смысле да. Он не является творческим до тех пор, пока остается бессознательным. Но когда йогин овладевает силами пищеварения посредством йогической практики, осознавая их, они становятся самым натуральным творчеством.

----------


## AlexТ

> Факт того, что материя недетерминистична и её поведение может быть случайным, не говорит нам ничего про "механизмы" воли. 
> 
> Этот факт просто говорит нам, что воля может проявляться. Грубо говоря, если рупа полностью детерминистична, то нама никак не может в ней проявиться, есть нама или нет - неважно, детерминистичная рупа ведёт себя так, как будто никакой намы вовсе нет.


Moжет быть Материя на макро уровнe является полностью детерминистична?

Те эффекты на квантовом уровне  могут не относится к материи на нашем грубом макро уровне где не одна частица а трилионы их.

----------


## Karadur

> Конечно. Если есть мудрость, правильное понимание, видение страданий и решимость их устранить - то путь можно пройти. А если всего этого нет, то путь пройти нельзя. Нет обуславливающих причин.


Но если мои действия _однозначно_ предопределены причинами в каждый момент времени, то моя возможность следовать или не следовать Дхарме также однозначно предопределена. Я ничего сделать не могу, если такой возможности у меня нет.




> А вы почитайте все детали. Например всегда бодхисатта как рождается, идёт на север, произносит фразу. Получается в этом его действии нет свободы воли.


Здесь недопустимая экстраполяция: "в этом действии нет свободы воли" не означает, что "свободы воли у будды нет вообще никогда".

Для отрицания детерминизма нам не нужна абсолютная свобода воли, нам достаточно относительной, ограниченной свободы. Всё что нужно - это показать, что когда система находится в состоянии *A*, из него не следует всегда однозначно состояние *B*. Мы говорим, что из *A* следует некое множество вариантов *B1, B2* ...

Если я подпрыгну (состояние *A*), я упаду вниз (*B*), но мы знаем, что, во-первых, *B* может не произойти с какой-то вероятностью (что-то помещает мне опуститься обратно на землю), а во-вторых, даже если ничего не мешает, траекторию моего движения _принципиально невозможно_ предсказать с абсолютной точностью, которая нужна для детерминизма.




> Это не аргумент, ибо просто фантазии. В каноне такой информации нет.


Т.е. вы неявно делаете допущение, во всех бесконечных мирах живут абсолютно одинаковые люди, у которых та же форма тела, та же физиология, что и у нас, те же сроки беременности, та же система исчисления времени и так далее? И всё это с безначальных времён? 

И вы это допускаете просто потому, что в каноне нет такой информации?




> А вообще насчёт "законов" и "просчитываемости" - вот вы ведь тоже соглашаетесь, что каждый может быть пророком, если владеет достаточной информацией ,)


Нет, это принципиально невозможно. По крайней мере, это доказано по отношению к материальному миру. Всё, что можно делать - это предсказывать события с какой-то вероятностью. 
Штука в том, что "всей информации" просто _нет_. Идея о том, что где-то есть "вся информация", называется в физике локальным реализмом, и он опровергнут экспериментально. 

Это не значит, что информацию трудно получить, это значит, что её _нет совсем_. А значит, нельзя сказать однозначно, что будет дальше. Можно делать лишь вероятностные, статистические прогнозы.




> А представьте себе, что вы будда, и поэтому владеете не достаточной... а ВСЕЙ информацией. В этом случае вы можете сделать точнейшие пророчества на миллионы лет вперёд, включая такие детали, как и "решения свободной воли".


По-моему, вы делаете из будды сверхмощный компьютер.




> И посему и будете знать как назовут следующего будду, как будут звать его родителей, как будут звать его учеников, под каким деревом он достигнет просветления и много другое, "определяемое волей" -)


Опять же, недопустимая экстраполяция: из одного предсказания по отношению к будущему будде не следует, что весь мир полностью детерминистичен.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.12.2010), Сергей Хос (07.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Moжет быть Материя на макро уровнe является полностью детерминистична?


Не является; она может лишь _казаться_ детерминистичной. И это на самом деле подтверждает буддийскую идею о том, что мир подобен иллюзии.
Мир лишь кажется твёрдым и устойчивым, но на микро-уровне, когда мы анализируем материю, она превращается в квантовую "пену".




> Те эффекты на квантовом уровне  могут не относится к материи на нашем грубом макро уровне где не одна частица а трилионы их.


Во-первых, квантовые эффекты накладывают на макро-уровень неустранимую печать вероятности: все макро-взаимодействия - вероятностны.
А во-вторых, квантовые эффекты напрямую воздействуют на макро-мир, погуглите на тему "квантовые эффекты в макромире". Или как они влияют на живые организмы.

http://www.membrana.ru/articles/inve...14/175700.html

----------


## Karadur

> Наличие причин и есть детерминизм.


Наличие причин - это наличие причин, а детерминизм в строгом математическом или физическом смысле означает, что из состояния системы А однозначно определяется следующее состояние B.

Детальное изучение статей в философских словарях покажет вам, что и в философии существенной деталью детерминизма является _однозначность_ следствий из вызвавших их причин.

Индетерминизм не отвергает причинность, он отвергает однозначность. Хотя есть разные версии индетерминизма, но с т. зр. буддизма мы не можем отвергать причинность.

----------

Won Soeng (07.12.2010)

----------


## До

> Наличие причин - это наличие причин, а детерминизм в строгом математическом или физическом смысле означает, что из состояния системы А однозначно определяется следующее состояние B.
> 
> Детальное изучение статей в философских словарях покажет вам, что и в философии существенной деталью детерминизма является _однозначность_ следствий из вызвавших их причин.
> 
> Индетерминизм не отвергает причинность, он отвергает однозначность. Хотя есть разные версии индетерминизма, но с т. зр. буддизма мы не можем отвергать причинность.


Мат. и физ. детерминизм - это не единственные виды детерминизма. Продолжайте глубоко изучать словари.

По поводу однозначности - вы что-ли утвержадете, что жажда не однозначно производит _духкху_? Может произвести _нирвану_? Неблагие поступки не однозначно производят неблагие плоды? Могут произвести благие?

Если _нет_, то к чему вы всё это написали с умным видом?

----------


## Karadur

> Мат. и физ. детерминизм - это не единственные виды детерминизма. Продолжайте глубоко изучать словари.


Я не знаю, какие ещё виды детерминизма есть, нас интересовал детерминизм именно в физическом смысле, т.к. Зом утверждает, что Будда просчитывает всю информацию вперёд и говорит, каково будет будущее.
Это классический детерминизм, что с физической, что с философской т.зр.




> По поводу однозначности - вы что-ли утвержадете, что жажда не однозначно производит духкху? Может произвести нирвану? Неблагие поступки не однозначно производят неблагие плоды? Могут произвести благие?


То, что вы пишете - это не детерминизм, а некие законы или закономерности. Индетерминизм - это не отсутствие законов, это всего лишь неоднозначность, неопределённость, которая может проявляться в рамках законов.

Мы знаем, что материальные системы подчиняются законам и закономерностям, но при этом недетерминистичны.




> Если нет, то к чему вы всё это написали с умным видом?


Я не думаю, что вы могли наблюдать меня в тот момент, когда я это писал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По поводу однозначности - вы что-ли утвержадете, что жажда не однозначно производит _духкху_? Может произвести _нирвану_?


Кстати говоря, действительно может.
Никогда не слышали о преобразовании клеш в изначальную мудрость будды?
Согласно этому методу, лишенная эгоцентрации жажда являет себя как изначальня мудрость различения.
А устранение эгоцентрации - это чистый творческий акт свободного ума, в котором он сам является как деятелем, так и объектом действия.
[/COLOR]

----------

Karadur (07.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не знаю, какие ещё виды детерминизма есть, нас интересовал детерминизм именно в физическом смысле, т.к. Зом утверждает, что Будда просчитывает всю информацию вперёд и говорит, каково будет будущее.
> Это классический детерминизм, что с физической, что с философской т.зр.


Мне кажется, у Зома не получается донести до нас позицию своей школы.
На самом деле, буддийская философия не утверждает ни детерминизма, не индетерминизма в физическом смысле.
Берзин это суммирует так:



> Однако согласно тхераваде, будды более искусны в методах, ведущих других к освобождению, и в широте своих учений, чем архаты. В этом смысле будды всеведущи. Но в соответствии с представлением этой школы, будда не знает, например, местонахождение каждого человека – ему необходимо узнавать это у других.
> 
> С точки зрения хинаянской школы вайбхашики будды действительно всеведущи и обладают этим знанием, но в каждое мгновение они могут знать только одно явление. Согласно махаяне всё взаимосвязано и взаимозависимо, – нельзя выделить какую-либо единицу информации, которая не имела бы отношения к остальным, – поэтому всеведение будды означает одновременное знание всего.


Чрезмерные рассуждения о том, что может и чего не может Будда, порицаются в сутре.

----------


## Echo

> Кстати говоря, действительно может.
> Никогда не слышали о преобразовании клеш в изначальную мудрость будды?


Это уже будет не жажда.

----------


## До

> Я не знаю, какие ещё виды детерминизма есть


Тогда чего вы со мной спорите?

Любой может сконструировать свой вид детерминизма в отношении каких-либо причинных связей. Раз мы обсуждаем буддизм, то нам интересен не математический детерминизм, а детерминизм пратитьясамутпады, идапаччаяты и т.д., -- определяют (_детерминируют_) ли дхармы друг друга.

Отличительный признак детерминизма - _обусловленность явлений_.




> , нас интересовал детерминизм именно в физическом смысле, т.к. Зом утверждает, что Будда просчитывает всю информацию вперёд и говорит, каково будет будущее.


Я разве что-то говорил о вашем с Зомом обсуждении? Я писал только о 4БИ.




> То, что вы пишете - это не детерминизм, а некие законы или закономерности.


Это самый натуральный детерминизм.

Дело в том, что определение из одного тематического словаря (которое вам понравилось) может и не раскрывать полностью понятие.




> Индетерминизм - это не отсутствие законов, это всего лишь неоднозначность, неопределённость, которая может проявляться в рамках законов.


*закатыавю глаза*




> Мы знаем, что материальные системы подчиняются законам и закономерностям, но при этом недетерминистичны.


Не детерминистичный соответственно каким-то пониманиям детерминизма, и детерминистичны по другим.




> Я не думаю, что вы могли наблюдать меня в тот момент, когда я это писал.


Зачем мне вас наблюдать, если я писал о стилистике вашего поста.




> 


Что смешного?

----------


## До

> Кстати говоря, действительно может.


Если тришна не причина духкхи, то _'вторая благородная истина'_ не является _истиной_.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати говоря, действительно может.
> Никогда не слышали о преобразовании клеш в изначальную мудрость будды?
> Согласно этому методу, лишенная эгоцентрации жажда являет себя как изначальня мудрость различения.
> А устранение эгоцентрации - это чистый творческий акт свободного ума, в котором он сам является как деятелем, так и объектом действия.
> [/COLOR]


Тут придется отметить, что наличие дукхи является указанием Пути для личности. Притом, что личность не достигает нирваны в том смысле, что не создает её. Нирвана не является следствием личности или её клеш, так как в ней нет "личности", но Путь тем не менее существует на относительном уровне.

----------


## Zom

> Но если мои действия однозначно предопределены причинами в каждый момент времени, то моя возможность следовать или не следовать Дхарме также однозначно предопределена. Я ничего сделать не могу, если такой возможности у меня нет.


Вы можете. Но это тоже будет полностью предопределено ))




> Т.е. вы неявно делаете допущение, во всех бесконечных мирах живут абсолютно одинаковые люди, у которых та же форма тела, та же физиология, что и у нас, те же сроки беременности, та же система исчисления времени и так далее? И всё это с безначальных времён? И вы это допускаете просто потому, что в каноне нет такой информации?


Заметьте, это ВЫ допускаете, а не я. Я ничего на этот счёт не говорил - а оперировать мы можем только тем, что однозначно сказано в Каноне. Даже если кто-то где-то живёт - Будда говорит о нашем мире, где однозначно всё одинаково было и будет. И давайте уж ограничимся этим, чтобы объяснять точность его пророчеств. Кроме того, доказывать что-то должен тот, кто вводит новые сущности. Вот вы пытаетесь их ввести, а доказать боюсь у вас не получится ,)




> Нет, это принципиально невозможно. По крайней мере, это доказано по отношению к материальному миру. Всё, что можно делать - это предсказывать события с какой-то вероятностью. 
> Штука в том, что "всей информации" просто нет. Идея о том, что где-то есть "вся информация", называется в физике локальным реализмом, и он опровергнут экспериментально.


Но штука в том, что "физика всего не знает" - и вообще ещё много чего не знает. А Будда ЗНАЕТ ВСЁ (точнее может познать, если ему потребуется). 




> По-моему, вы делаете из будды сверхмощный компьютер.


Какие-то у вас странные аналогии. В суттах и комментариях ясно сказано что не существует чего-то, что Будда не может узнать. При чём тут суперкомпьютер?

Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, всё в мире - с его дэвами, Марами и Брахмами, его поколениями отшельников и жрецов, царями и простолюдинами - что можно увидеть, услышать, ощутить, познать, достичь, добиться, познать умом: Всё это я знаю. 

Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо в мире - с его дэвами, Марами и Брахмами, его поколениями отшельников и жрецов, царями и простолюдинами, что можно увидеть, услышать, ощутить, познать, достичь, добиться, познать умом» - то это было бы неправдой. 
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> Опять же, недопустимая экстраполяция: из одного предсказания по отношению к будущему будде не следует, что весь мир полностью детерминистичен.


А по мне очень даже допустимая. На каком основании она не допустимая-то? 

Всё очень просто и увиливать тут некуда - если есть свобода воли, то даже ближайшее будущее неопределённо, потому что уж слишком много зависит от решений миллиардов существ. Но Будда умудряется делать такие точные прогнозы, просчитав при этом не то что миллиарды - неизмеримое число совершённых волевых решений.

----------


## Karadur

> Раз мы обсуждаем буддизм, то нам интересен не математический детерминизм, а детерминизм пратитьясамутпады, идапаччаяты и т.д., -- определяют (_детерминируют_) ли дхармы друг друга.


У нас шло обсуждение детерминизма именно в таком контексте - однозначно ли наши действия, мысли и побуждения следуют из текущего состояния ума. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Determinism




> Отличительный признак детерминизма - _обусловленность явлений_.


В этом смысле обусловленность не означает детерминизма в смысле однозначности, предопределённости.
Я это понимаю так: зависеть от условий - не значит _однозначно_ зависеть от условий.

Мы говорим, что поток ума является причиной потока ума в следующий момент времени - связность явлений прослеживается не только на примере потока ума, но вообще любых феноменов. Это очевидно.

А вот однозначность, предопределённость - неочевидны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Какие-то у вас странные аналогии. В суттах и комментариях ясно сказано что не существует чего-то, что Будда не может узнать. При чём тут суперкомпьютер?
> 
> Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, всё в мире - с его дэвами, Марами и Брахмами, его поколениями отшельников и жрецов, царями и простолюдинами - что можно увидеть, услышать, ощутить, познать, достичь, добиться, познать умом: Всё это я знаю. 
> 
> Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо в мире - с его дэвами, Марами и Брахмами, его поколениями отшельников и жрецов, царями и простолюдинами, что можно увидеть, услышать, ощутить, познать, достичь, добиться, познать умом» - то это было бы неправдой. 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm





> The Blessed One said: "Monks, whatever in the cosmos — with its devas, Maras, & Brahmas, its generations with their contemplatives & priests royalty & common people — is seen, heard, sensed, cognized, attained, sought after, pondered by the intellect: That do I know. Whatever in the cosmos — with its devas, Maras, & Brahmas, its generations with their contemplatives & priests, their royalty & common people — is seen, heard, sensed, cognized, attained, sought after, pondered by the intellect: That I directly know.


Здесь ключевая фраза "whatever... is seen, heard, sensed, cognized, attained, sought after, pondered by the intellect". И это не говорит о физическом, тотальном всеведении Будды, а говорит о познании Буддой сущности ума.
Данную сутру я понимаю образно, следуя поданному Вами примеру % )

----------


## Zom

Конечно всё познаётся в итоге "умом", а не "физически". Суть в том, что направив ум на любой феномен мира - Будда познаёт его полностью. Поэтому в мире нет чего-то, что Будда бы не знал. Причём это касается прошлого, настоящего, будущего.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно всё познаётся в итоге "умом", а не "физически". Суть в том, что направив ум на любой феномен мира - Будда познаёт его полностью. Поэтому в мире нет чего-то, что Будда бы не знал. Причём это касается прошлого, настоящего, будущего.


Вот-вот, любой феномен (sic!). Т.е. сущность ума. А делать отсюда вывод о детерминизме мира (какого такого мира?)--это, извините, в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если тришна не причина духкхи, то _'вторая благородная истина'_ не является _истиной_.


Это всего лишь означает, что в формулировке 4 БИ нет прямого указания на онтологическую тождественность сансары и нирваны.

Иначе говоря, истинность 4 БИ ограничивается феноменальным опытом, т.е. является относительной истиной.

----------


## Zom

> Вот-вот, любой феномен (sic!). Т.е. сущность ума. А делать отсюда вывод о детерминизме мира (какого такого мира?)--


Внешнего мира. Познаётся-то внешний мир.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Внешнего мира. Познаётся-то внешний мир.


А внутренний - нет, не познается?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

И внутренний и внешний.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И внутренний и внешний.


А чем же познается внутренний? еще более внутренним? и где граница?

----------


## Zom

Внутренний тоже умом познаётся - достаточно очевидно. 
Что касается границы - я думаю это тоже достаточно очевидно. 5 скандх - внутреннее. Всё что вне их - внешнее.

----------


## Karadur

> Внутренний тоже умом познаётся - достаточно очевидно.


А чем познаётся ум? Или он не внутренний?

----------


## Zom

Ум познаётся умом. Саморефлексия это называется -)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Внутренний тоже умом познаётся - достаточно очевидно. 
> Что касается границы - я думаю это тоже достаточно очевидно. 5 скандх - внутреннее. Всё что вне их - внешнее.


Итак, граница порождается познанием. Значит, внутреннее и внешнее порождаются познанием. Значит, они sankhata. Значит, они относятся к внутреннему. Забавно, правда?

----------


## Zom

Ничего забавного нет. Вы же не будете считать "внутренним" всё что происходит в данный момент, скажем, на планете Юпитер. А если будете - то очевидно, у вас что-то с психикой -) 

PS> Развивать тему "дурацкого солипсизма" у меня желания нет. Это если кто вдруг озадачится, почему я дальше сие комментировать не буду.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ничего забавного нет. Вы же не будете считать "внутренним" всё что происходит в данный момент, скажем, на планете Юпитер. А если будете - то очевидно, у вас что-то с психикой -)


Вы правы, не буду. Равно как и не буду утверждать, что Будда знает происходящее на Юпитере или, Вашими словами, "просчитывает неизмеримое число совершённых волевых усилий".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sergio

> "...Так как явления естественно возникают из энергии (осознавания). Их природа чисто символически называется «взаимозависимым происхождением». Когда кажется, что они возникают из этой энергии, У них невозможно различить возникновения или невозникновения, И даже эта «энергия» лишь символ, не имеющий сущности.....
> Проявление энергии пробуждённого ума не предопределено..
> Чистая природа явлений, спонтанно присутствующая испокон веков, Находится за пределами причинно-следственной связи, временных и последовательных усилий..."


Лонченпа, Драг.Сокр.Дхармадхату

----------

Karadur (08.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Лонченпа, Драг.Сокр.Дхармадхату


К сожалению, т.к. в споре участвуют тхеравадины, то сейчас они скажут, что этого в Каноне нет.

----------

Sergio (09.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Этого в Каноне нет.  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (08.12.2010), Zom (08.12.2010), Леонид Ш (08.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.12.2010)

----------


## Karadur

> Вы можете. Но это тоже будет полностью предопределено ))


В том-то и дело, что в таком случае я ничего не могу.




> Заметьте, это ВЫ допускаете, а не я. Я ничего на этот счёт не говорил - а оперировать мы можем только тем, что однозначно сказано в Каноне.


А собственным наблюдениям и анализом не можем?




> Даже если кто-то где-то живёт - Будда говорит о нашем мире, где однозначно всё одинаково было и будет.


И после кальпы уничтожения появится мир(планета) с людьми точно такой же формы и физиологии?




> Но штука в том, что "физика всего не знает" - и вообще ещё много чего не знает. А Будда ЗНАЕТ ВСЁ (точнее может познать, если ему потребуется).


Есть большая разница между утверждениями "знать всё" и "может познать любой феномен, который познаётся умом".

Знать всё - это владеть полной информацией о состоянии мира, о всех взаимосвязях и т.д.  Но в Каноне такого не утверждается.

Мочь познать всё, что может быть познано умом или увидено - это примерно как мгновенное проникновение в суть вещей. Отсюда не следует владение информацией, необходимой для просчёта событий в будущее на кальпы вперёд.




> Какие-то у вас странные аналогии. В суттах и комментариях ясно сказано что не существует чего-то, что Будда не может узнать. При чём тут суперкомпьютер?


Вы утверждаете, что Будда может собрать "всю информацию" и на её основе просчитать будущее, в этом натяжка, вряд ли в сутрах где-то говорится, что Будда делает пророчества, опираясь на всю информацию о текущем состоянии.




> Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, всё в мире - с его дэвами, Марами и Брахмами, его поколениями отшельников и жрецов, царями и простолюдинами - что можно увидеть, услышать, ощутить, познать, достичь, добиться, познать умом: Всё это я знаю. 
> 
> Если бы я сказал: «Я не знаю чего-либо в мире - с его дэвами, Марами и Брахмами, его поколениями отшельников и жрецов, царями и простолюдинами, что можно увидеть, услышать, ощутить, познать, достичь, добиться, познать умом» - то это было бы неправдой.


Это говорит, что Будда может познать всё, что может и обычное существо, но быстрее и проникая через расстояния и разные миры.




> Всё очень просто и увиливать тут некуда - если есть свобода воли, то даже ближайшее будущее неопределённо, потому что уж слишком много зависит от решений миллиардов существ.


Неверны оба утверждения: будущее не предопределено, но оно и не полностью хаотично. Мир устроен так, что события вероятностны: какие-то произойдут с большой вероятностью, какие-то с малой, и на основе вероятностей можно делать прогнозы.




> Но Будда умудряется делать такие точные прогнозы, просчитав при этом не то что миллиарды - неизмеримое число совершённых волевых решений.


Вот вы опять делаете из Будды суперкомпьютер. Где сказано, что Будда _просчитывает_ что-то?

----------


## AlexТ

Karadur,

Мы можем верить Будде или ученым.

Насколько я понимаю, Будда обладал совершеным и непогрешимым всезнанием. Это полностью отрицает возможность чтоб события для кого то в такой то ситуации развились иначе чем то единственно возможный вариант о котором Будда может непогрешимо знать.  Причем я не имею ввиду предсказание на далекое будущее. Вполне возможно предсказание типа "_в такой то ситуации, такойто человек с такими качествами поведет себя таким образом и приймет такое решение._". Поскольку знание Будды о  причинах-следствиях и о качествах существ непогрешими, то произойдет то о чем Будда может знать заранее. 

Если есть случайность то Будда не смог бы давать такой анализ. Так же об макро-микро мирах.  Хоть мы может быть и не можем все знать о одной квантовой частице, мы можем расчитывать движение планет далеко на перед.  Движение планет и другие макро случаи следуют классическим законам, а по этому их в теории можно расчитать.

В Махаяне, признается ли всезнание/всеведение Будды?

----------

Zom (08.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> По поводу однозначности - вы что-ли утвержадете, что жажда не однозначно производит _духкху_? Может произвести _нирвану_?


А разве не жажда освобождения от дукхи производит Ниббану?

----------


## AlexТ

> А разве не жажда освобождения от дукхи производит Ниббану?


Ниббана не производиться.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (08.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Неблагие поступки не однозначно производят неблагие плоды? Могут произвести благие?


Не только могут, но только так и бывает. Гибель хищника - благо жертве, убийство хищником жертвы - благо хищнику, как и погибель тому же хищнику. Умение увидеть благо и неблаго не в умении обнаружить однозначность в действии и его последствиях, а умение увидеть всю полноту последствий. На примитивном же уровне мы обычно именно так и говорим: "убийство - величайшее зло прежде всего по отношению к самому себе", без разъяснения всего многообразия последствий, ибо примитивный ум не в состоянии это разъяснение понять, а точнее из этого разъяснения правильно проконтролировать свой последующий поступок.

Так порождается мораль: "не убий", "не укради", "не прелюбодействуй", "не выпивай", "не кури", "не злословь", "не хитри", "не клевещи", "не попрошайничай", "не ябедничай"...

----------


## Pavel

> Если тришна не причина духкхи, то _'вторая благородная истина'_ не является _истиной_.


Это было бы верно только в условиях, когда взаимосвязь имеет обратную силу или иными словами, когда детерминизм именно линейный. В случаях, когда детерминизм не линейный и следовательно взаимосвязь не может иметь обратной силы, все будет работать без каких-либо нарушений в логическом умопостроении.

Например: если выработка коровой молока является причиной того, что я ее дою, то это вовсе не означает, что корова будет вырабатывать молоко только при условии, что я буду доить корову. Так же и со второй благородной истиной: если мы обнаруживаем в каждом страдании (доении коровы) в качестве предшествующей ему причины жажду (корову с молоком), то это вовсе не означает, что любая жажда ведет к страданию и не может вести к освобождению.

Здесь важно понять, о чем именно идет речь: 1) о том, что у дукхи всегда есть причина в качестве тришны; или 2) о том, что любая тришна порождает всегда только дукху. Два эти заявления не равнозначны. В условиях относительности любого представления о дукхе и тришне взаимосвязь между ними не имеет обратной силы, т.е. причинно-следственный детерминизм не линейный.

----------


## Pavel

> Ниббана не производиться.


Вам это только кажется, как только кажется, что между словами "производится" и "производиться" нет разницы. Вся проблема в личном внимании и сосредоточенности.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы можете. Но это тоже будет полностью предопределено ))


Zom, пока из всего набора сделанных Вами заявлений следует только одно, что Вы, увлекаясь изучением буддийских текстов, занимаетесь бесплодными глупостями. Как4 это следует? А очень просто:1) сначала Вы делаете заявление о том, что Будда предсказал появление очередного будды лишь через миллионы лет; 2) затем Вы делаете заявление о том, что Будда предсказал, что в скором будущем Дхарма полностью будет забыта. Из этих заявлений совершенно очевидно следует, что в скором будущем и перерожденец Zom забудет все то, чем сегодня так увлеченно занят, не достигнув желаемого результата, что предсказал еще Будда 2500 лет тому назад.

Это я Вам пишу исключительно для иллюстрирования Вашего метода построения рассуждений на почве прочитанного в суттах - "типа все логично"...  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Гибель хищника - благо жертве


нет, не благо, создаётся неблагая ввергающая карма




> убийство хищником жертвы - благо хищнику


нет, не благо. аналогично




> Умение увидеть благо и неблаго не в умении обнаружить однозначность в действии и его последствиях, а умение увидеть всю полноту последствий.


почему бы вам не применить такое умение?  :Confused: 
конечно неблагие поступки не могут произвести благие последствия.
а нирвана не производится  :Cool:

----------


## Pavel

> нет, не благо, создаётся неблагая ввергающая карма


Итак, Вы считаете, что хищник создает ввергающую карму жертвы? Я говорил о благе для жертвы, а Вы о чьей карме? 




> почему бы вам не применить такое умение?


Я его применяю, просто Вы этого не видите.



> конечно неблагие поступки не могут произвести благие последствия.
> а нирвана не производится


Так же конечно благая сущность (ясность ума) в своей необусловленной ничем жажде к единоличному творчеству может стать единственной причиной появления неведения.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> А разве не жажда освобождения от дукхи производит Ниббану?


Нет. Нирвана достигается посредством 8БП — 4я БИ.




> Не только могут, но только так и бывает.


Гибель жертвы благо для маньяка убийцы? То что маньяк убийца порадуется смерти жертвы не сделает его поступок благим, хоть ему будет и приятна эта смерть.

В буддизме есть догма, что неблагой _поступок_ всегда производит только и только неблагой _плод_.




> Здесь важно


Это не важно.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет. Нирвана достигается посредством 8БП — 4я БИ.


Конечно. Только, если страдание порождается жаждой, то это не означает, что неведение здесь ни при чем. Так что, уж коли сознание порождается неведением, как и жажда к слову, то неведение является единственной причиной достижения этим сознанием ниббаны. В противном случае любой камень бы достигал или уже достиг ниббаны, для достижения которой вовсе бы не требовалось сознание. 

Впрочем, я понимаю, почему высказывание о том, что жажда является причиной достижения ниббаны, как и неведение причиной освобождения от него же самого, так отторгается буддистом.  :Smilie: 



> Гибель жертвы благо для маньяка убийцы?


 Про маньяков-убийц ничего не знаю. Я говорил о хищниках, голодных и страждущих, не умеющих никаким образом утолять свой голод, равно как и буддисты, кроме как через насыщение. Поесть хищнику свою жертву - это такое же благо для хищника, как буддисту съесть гамбургер. На сытый желудок хищник может уже и о детях позаботиться, и милосердие проявить, и жалость, а то просто поспать в умиротворении.

----------


## Karadur

> Karadur,
> 
> Мы можем верить Будде или ученым.


Вопрос так не стоит. Будда напрямую не утверждал, что мир и живие существа в нём полностью детерминистичны.
Поэтому с одной стороны есть не слова Будды, а ваше _умозаключение_ о детерминизме. А с другой стороны - непосредственно наблюдаемые эффекты, которые говорят, что материя недетерминистична. 
Отсюда мы делаем вывод, что это не Будда ошибался, а ваше умозаключение неверно.




> Насколько я понимаю, Будда обладал совершеным и непогрешимым всезнанием. Это полностью отрицает возможность чтоб события для кого то в такой то ситуации развились иначе чем то единственно возможный вариант о котором Будда может непогрешимо знать.


Здесь необоснованно вводится "единственность". Почему вы думаете, что Будда видел _единственный_ вариант? А может быть, он видел множественные варианты.

К тому же, повторюсь, индетерминизм не означает полного хаоса. В отношении атома урана можно сказать, что он обязательно распадётся, распад ожидает все атомы урана, но невозможно предсказать, когда именно произойдёт распад конкретного атома.

Так и в отношении живых существ: варианты их пути иногда сужаются настолько, что выбора почти не остаётся: например, Будда может увидеть, что кто-то переродится в аду, а кто-то наоборот, в мире Брахмы. Но это не означает отсутствия свободы воли и тотального детерминизма.




> Причем я не имею ввиду предсказание на далекое будущее. Вполне возможно предсказание типа "_в такой то ситуации, такойто человек с такими качествами поведет себя таким образом и приймет такое решение._".


В Каноне есть такие предсказания?




> Если есть случайность то Будда не смог бы давать такой анализ. Так же об макро-микро мирах.  Хоть мы может быть и не можем все знать о одной квантовой частице, мы можем расчитывать движение планет далеко на перед.  Движение планет и другие макро случаи следуют классическим законам, а по этому их в теории можно расчитать.


Движение планет - это хороший пример, потому что оно не поддаётся точному расчёту.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...82%D0%B5%D0%BB




> В Махаяне, признается ли всезнание/всеведение Будды?


Насколько я знаю, примерно так же, как и в Тхераваде.
Будда не знает сразу всё обо всей вселенной бесконечно в прошлое и будущее. Он познаёт то, на что обращает ум. 

Но из этого не следует детерминизма. Мы обращаем наш ограниченный ум к материи и познаём, что многие процессы чисто случайны. Это пример того, что познание есть, а детерминизма нет.

----------

Won Soeng (08.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Как4 это следует? А очень просто:1) сначала Вы делаете заявление о том, что Будда предсказал появление очередного будды лишь через миллионы лет; 2) затем Вы делаете заявление о том, что Будда предсказал, что в скором будущем Дхарма полностью будет забыта. Из этих заявлений совершенно очевидно следует, что в скором будущем и перерожденец Zom забудет все то, чем сегодня так увлеченно занят, не достигнув желаемого результата, что предсказал еще Будда 2500 лет тому назад.


Возможно, что я забуду всё, чем занят сегодня - но поскольку я занят не только голыми рассуждениями, но и практикой, то уж поверю Будде о том, что и результат будет - вне зависимости от того, запомню я что-то, или не запомню ,)  Впрочем, помимо этой веры у меня уже есть прямые знания некоторых весьма ценных плодов практики.

Кстати мой приход в буддизм в этой жизни - событие из ряда мистических. Я не могу объяснить этого предпосылками этой жизни ,)

----------

Pavel (09.12.2010), Нея (09.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

> В том-то и дело, что в таком случае я ничего не могу.


Но ведь ваш настоящий опыт показывает обратное - ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ. Не так ли? )))




> Неверны оба утверждения: будущее не предопределено, но оно и не полностью хаотично. Мир устроен так, что события вероятностны: какие-то произойдут с большой вероятностью, какие-то с малой, и на основе вероятностей можно делать прогнозы.


Какова вероятность что через миллион лет следующего Будду будут звать так и так, царскую столицу так-то, что люди будут жить столько-то, что имена учеников будут такими и иными и т.д. Давайте, определите мне эту вероятность -)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В буддизме есть догма, что неблагой поступок всегда производит только и только неблагой плод.


Догмы догмами, но подтверждение (если не объяснение) все же необходимы.
Хотя бы требуется строго буквальная цитата, с перечислением условий, в которых она была произнесена.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какова вероятность что через миллион лет следующего Будду будут звать так и так, царскую столицу так-то, что люди будут жить столько-то, что имена учеников будут такими и иными и т.д. Давайте, определите мне эту вероятность -)


Близкая к 100%. Не имеет значения внешняя по отношению к действующим факторам плотность событий, если два конкретных события определяют друг друга.

Какова вероятность того, что 2 августа 2018 года на поляне возле деревни Дрысвяты у озера Друкшяй соберутся около 400 человек, из которых более 100 можно уже сейчас перечислить поименно?

----------


## Zom

> Какова вероятность того, что 2 августа 2018 года на поляне возле деревни Дрысвяты у озера Друкшяй соберутся около 400 человек, из которых более 100 можно уже сейчас перечислить поименно?


Очень любопытно. Перечислите мне сейчас кто из тех, кто известен сейчас, соберётся где-то там через миллион лет? И вероятность посчитайте ))

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Итак, Вы считаете, что хищник создает ввергающую карму жертвы? Я говорил о благе для жертвы, а Вы о чьей карме?


Нет, хищник не создает карму жертвы. Хищник создает свою карму, жертва свою. Карма это то что мы делаем с собой, если вы не в курсе. Это во-первых.
Во-вторых, по вашей логике принять дозу героина для наркомана благая карма, потому что ему становится хорошо. Но очевидно зато потом плохо. То же и с жертвой: сейчас она выжила, но создана неблагая связь с убитым хищником, и создана ввергающая карма в последующие отношения типа "хищник-жертва", со всем букетом последствий. Теоретизирования типа "а вдруг не создана, а вдруг не с хищником" тут неуместны.




> Я его применяю, просто Вы этого не видите.


да, что то незаметно




> Так же конечно благая сущность (ясность ума) в своей необусловленной ничем жажде к единоличному творчеству может стать единственной причиной появления неведения.


1) ясность единственной не может  :Smilie: 
она есть условие необходимое, но отнюдь не достаточное
2) ясность не может быть "в своей жажде", тк в  ней самой нет ни никакой жажды, ни единоличности. творчество ясности спонтанно, а не обусловленно

----------

Сергей Хос (09.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще говоря, детерминированность - это недискретная величина.
Детерминированность двух событий может быть любой, от нуля до единицы. Это попросту вероятность того, что одно событие может стать причиной другого события (и наоборот, что именно это событие стало следствием того).

----------

Pavel (09.12.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очень любопытно. Перечислите мне сейчас кто из тех, кто известен сейчас, соберётся где-то там через миллион лет? И вероятность посчитайте ))


Все изменчиво, но изменчивость не имеет постоянной скорости. Поэтому что-то весьма знакомое Вам возникнет и исчезнет в том числе и через несколько миллионов лет. Что тут такого?

Не нужно говорить, что одно - чудо, а другое - не чудо. 

Атомы водорода соберутся через миллион лет и зажжется новая звезда.

----------


## Zom

> Атомы водорода соберутся через миллион лет и зажжется новая звезда.


Да, это в целом неплохое пророчество. Можно его сделать исходя из имеющихся данных. Оно достаточно обобщённое как факт и простое. И свободы воли в формированиях звёзд не требуется.

А вот подавляющее большинство деталей жизни конкретных людей, обладающих "свободой воли" мы не можем просчитать даже бывает и на пару дней вперёд. А Будда мог просчитать на миллионы лет вперёд.

Впрочем, что-то уже 26 листов поисписали, а по сути всё ходим вокруг, никаких новых аргументов я не вижу. Поэтому за сим своё обсуждение сабжа темы здесь завершаю -)

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, хищник не создает карму жертвы.


Тогда зачем Вы влезли с рассуждениями о карме, если я говорил о благе для жеотвы выживать? (Вопрос риторический, я так понимаю. что не могли не влезть - вот и влезли).



> Хищник создает свою карму, жертва свою. Карма это то что мы делаем с собой, если вы не в курсе. Это во-первых.


Я в курсе, что в различных контекстах понимают под кармой. Я был лишь не в курсе, что Вы выступите с лекцией о карме в ответ на речь о благе.



> Во-вторых, по вашей логике принять дозу героина для наркомана благая карма, потому что ему становится хорошо.


Нет, это всего-лишь Ваши фантазии о моей логике и наркоманах. Кстати, достаточно неуместные фантазии...  :Smilie:  Флуд.




> То же и с жертвой: сейчас она выжила, но создана неблагая связь с убитым хищником, и создана ввергающая карма в последующие отношения типа "хищник-жертва", со всем букетом последствий.


Ваши фантазии о "ввергающих кармах" равно как и о "кармических связях" мне не интересны. так как рассматриваются мной как нелепые попытки все-таки при достаточно примитивном взгляде на карму как на нечто индивидуальное (основанное на "Я" и "личное"), объяснить совершенно очевидное отсутствие этого личного как в мысли, так и в поступке. Трудно "бедному буддисту" стоять враскоряк между своим представлением кармы как чего-то строго личного и независимого от внешнего мира, но при этом объяснять самому себе, почему же учить кого-то Дхарме хорошо, а убивать кого-то плохо, хотя по логике вещей все хорошо и плохо в жизни этого самого другого зависит исключительно от него персонально. Вот и фантазируются индивидуальные кармы с межкармическими связями... Так назовите эту сеть карм (всю совокупность кармических связей) хоть каким-нибудь внятным понятием, чтобы наконец можно было указать самому буддисту, что никакой индивидуальной кармы вовсе нет, как нет и индивидуальной свободы или индивидуального освобождения, а есть лишь эта самая сеть.



> Теоретизирования типа "а вдруг не создана, а вдруг не с хищником" тут неуместны.


Тут неуместны все Ваши рассуждения о карме и межкармических взаимосвязях, ибо вопрос До стоял лишь о благе. И единственную пользу, которую я могу извлечь из Вашего выступления - это на его примере показать До, что одно и то же событие (а именно выступление не по делу или не благой поступок) имеет самые разнообразные последствия для оратора (1) он пытается укрепить свою привычку быть невнимательным к обсуждению и выступать не по делу; 2) его вынуждают обратить свой взор к вопросу; 3) он вынужден внимательно оценивать уместность своего выступления и верность высказанных суждений.... и многое другое) имеет сразу и благие, и не благие последствия как для оратора, так и для слушателя. И окончательное смещение в последствиях для оратора будет сильно зависеть от реакции слушателя, как для слушателя от выбранных слов оратором. По этой причине совершенно очевидно, что самый нелепый или даже агрессивный поступок может иметь как благие, так и не благие последствия, и даже не может, а именно так всегда и есть. Все же деление на благое и не благое условно ибо относительно.

Для *До*:

Сколько преступников проходили в своей агрессии мимо храмов духовных, но обрели веру в духовность и встали на духовный путь лишь в тюрьме, в которую попали по причине совершения ими преступления, т.е. достижения в своей агрессии запретной реализации ее в действии.  



> да, что то незаметно


"Не цветы виноваты в том, что слепой их не видит" - не мной придумано.  :Smilie: 



> 1) ясность единственной не может 
> она есть условие необходимое, но отнюдь не достаточное


Вы там сначала с Сергеем Хосом разберитесь, что у вас условие, а что причина. что достаточное, а что необходимое, а уж потом я попробую разобраться во всей этой мути. Пока это муть такая однородная, что и разбираться особо не в чем.



> 2) ясность не может быть "в своей жажде", тк в  ней самой нет ни никакой жажды, ни единоличности. творчество ясности спонтанно, а не обусловленно


Я так понимаю, что в ней ничего кроме творчества нет. Так и назовите ее творчеством или творческой силой и перестаньте вокруг нее огород городить. А уж куда способна завести творческая сила, мы все и без особых разъяснений хорошо знаем - хоть куда. По сему и вопрос не встанет, как так "ясность" заводит к "мути" (кстати на который никто из последователей этой самой "независимой ясности" так и не в состоянии ответить) ибо ни какого образа "ясности", граничащего с "непорочностью", ибо оная "независима", уже не будет возникать. 

Более того, не стоит то волю ясностью ума подменять, то наоборот, то благо кармой, то карму благом, то ум сознанием, то творчество умом... - всех только путает эта мешанина из слов.

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще говоря, детерминированность - это недискретная величина.
> Детерминированность двух событий может быть любой, от нуля до единицы. Это попросту вероятность того, что одно событие может стать причиной другого события (и наоборот, что именно это событие стало следствием того).


Верно. Поэтому До прав, когда указывает Karadur, что его опровержение детерминизма лишь в форме линейного и 100%-го не следует называть опровержением детерминизма. Есть не линейный детерминизм (неодетерминизм, который очень популярен становится в наше время на Западе), а так же тысячи еще вариантов как вероятностных, так и вариаций его витиеватости, ибо само понятие детерминизм синонимично лишь обусловленности.

Вся "веселуха" этого обсуждения именно в том, что никто из оппонентов не отрицает обусловленности ничего в уме происходящего или умом порождаемого, как и "самого" ума, почему он и "бессамостен" по своей природе, т.е. сам ни появиться, ни существовать не может. Однако , для обеих дискутирующих сторон он именно "сам" освобождается - и это настолько принципиальное "знание", что любое покушение на самость ума в его освобождении рассматривается буддистами как покушение на сам буддизм, который в свою очередь так же бессамостен и творчески создается раз за разом умом...  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Для *До*: Сколько преступников проходили в своей агрессии мимо храмов духовных, но обрели веру в духовность и встали на духовный путь лишь в тюрьме, в которую попали по причине совершения ими преступления, т.е. достижения в своей агрессии запретной реализации ее в действии.


Я понимаю вашу мысль. Она вполне легитимна и понятна.

Но в буддизме не так. Есть смысл подумать почему в буддизме Будда дает именно так (бл./небл карма -> бл./небл.плод), раз это противоречит здравому смыслу.

Ниже ваш текст это явно не мне, так что я даже не стал читать.

----------


## Pavel

> Я понимаю вашу мысль. Она вполне легитимна и понятна.
> 
> Но в буддизме не так. Есть смысл подумать почему в буддизме Будда дает именно так (бл./небл карма -> бл./небл.плод), раз это противоречит здравому смыслу.


Ну почему же не так в буддизме, все именно так: 1) неведение->сознание->ниббана; 2) не дружи с глупцом, а то заразишься глупостью, не пей водку, а то станешь беспечным и т.д.

Все то, о чем я говорил, в полном объеме представлено в поучениях Будды. Здесь легко обнаруживается причинноследственный переход от неведения к ниббане и легко обнаруживается ответственность в личных действиях по отношению к последствиям для окружающих живых существ, как и личная умственная зависимость от химических веществ (рупы). При этом, как Вы совершенно верно заметили, в буддизме нет никакого внятного различения между причинами и условиями, т.е. именно это указывает на то, что мои действия, например, по созданию условий для возникновения Вашей агрессии равноценны тому, что мои действия причиннообусловливают Вашу камму. И все это находит описание и подтверждение в буддизме в той или иной форме, в тех или иных суттах.

Другое дело, что если опираться на те или иные высказывания в отрыве от контекста, используя их как некие абсолютные нравственные нормы или догмы, то легко обнаруживаются противоречия между такими высказываниями, что создает благодатную почву, чтобы заявить: "А в буддизме все не так". Да нет, все именно так: буддизм отрицает "я" и личностное обладание чем-либо. "Есть ли, что-либо, что я могу назвать своим?" И ответ "нет такого" или "такое не обнаруживается" считается верным в буддизме, этому Будда учит. И тут находятся последователи его учения, которые готовы утверждать, что в буддизме все не так, что именно в буддизме есть то, что я могу и должен называть своим: "свой и только свой ум", "свое индивидуальное и строго индивидуальное сознание", "свою и только свою индивидуальную камму". 

Нет, это не буддизм в смысле Будда этому не учил. Но это буддизм, в смысле этому учат многие буддийские учителя, и так считают многие буддисты.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вся "веселуха" этого обсуждения именно в том, что никто из оппонентов не отрицает обусловленности ничего в уме происходящего или умом порождаемого, как и "самого" ума, почему он и "бессамостен" по своей природе, т.е. сам ни появиться, ни существовать не может. Однако , для обеих дискутирующих сторон он именно "сам" освобождается - и это настолько принципиальное "знание", что любое покушение на самость ума в его освобождении рассматривается буддистами как покушение на сам буддизм, который в свою очередь так же бессамостен и творчески создается раз за разом умом...


Павел, а Вы ознакомьтеся с классиком буддизма-мадхъямизма:



> Нагарджуна задает вопрос: как соотносятся причина и следствие? Можем ли мы сказать, что следствие отлично от причины? Нет, не можем, потому что в таком случае невозможно доказать, что данное следствие является следствием именно этой, а не какой-либо другой причины. Может быть, следствие и причина тождественны? Тоже нет, потому что тогда их вообще бессмысленно различать. Может быть, причина и следствие и тождественны, и различны? Нет, это тоже невозможно, потому что этот взгляд будет сочетать ошибки двух первых утверждений. Можно ли сказать, что причина производит следствие? Нельзя, потому что в таком случае мы должны предположить возможность следующих альтернатив: а) следствие уже присутствовало в причине; б) следствие не предсуществовало в причине, но появилось заново; в) имело место и то, и другое вместе. Эти альтернативы равно невозможны. В первом случае вообще нельзя говорить о причине и следствии, поскольку это просто одно и то же. Во втором случае утверждается нечто невероятное, поскольку бытие и небытие, подобно жизни и смерти, свету и тьме, являются контрарными (взаимоисключающими) противоположностями, и если чего-то нет, то его не может быть — «нет» не может перейти в «да», из «ничего» не может получиться «нечто». Третий случай сочетает некорректность и первого, и второго вариантов. Таким образом, причина не порождает следствие, ничто вообще не может быть произведено. Причинность пуста.
> 
> Приблизительно также Нагарджуна показывает некорректность категории «время». Что такое время? Это прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Но, понятно, что ни одно из этих измерений не «своебытно», они существуют лишь относительно друг друга, целиком определяясь друг другом: понятие «прошлое» имеет смысл только относительно будущего и настоящего, будущее — относительно прошлого и настоящего, а настоящее — относительно прошлого и будущего. Но прошлого уже нет. Будущего — еще нет. Где же тогда настоящее? Где тот самый миг между прошлым и будущим, который называется «жизнь»? Ведь это якобы реальное «настоящее» существует относительно двух фикций — того, чего уже нет, и того, чего еще нет.
> 
> *Таким образом, получается странная картина: эмпирически существуют и причинность, и время, и пространство, и движение, но как только мы пытаемся рационально проанализировать категории, обозначающие эти явления, мы немедленно оказываемся погруженными в океан неразрешимых противоречий. Следовательно, все философские категории являются лишь продуктами нашей ментальной деятельности, совершенно непригодными для описания реальности, как она есть.*
> 
> Отсюда Нагарджуна переходит к *теории двух истин, или двух уровней познания*. Первый уровень познания — уровень эмпирической реальности (санвритти сатья), соответствующий повседневной практике. Применительно к этому уровню можно говорить об *условном существовании причинности*, движения, времени, пространства, единства, множественности и тому подобного. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца», «шерсти у черепахи» или «смерти сына бесплодной женщины». Но он столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины (парамартха сатья). *Этот уровень недоступен для логического дискурса*, но постижим силами йогической интуиции.

----------

Sergio (09.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Всем сторонникам детерминизма (как "жесткого", так и "мягкого), считающим его единственным организующим принципом, хорошо бы обратить внимание на то, что категория "ведение" (vidya), как противополжность "неведению" (avidya) отсутствует в числе факторов зависимого происхождения.
Это означает, что говоря о знании в его буддийском понимании мы находимся вне причинно-следственного дискурса.
Если игнорировать этот факт, мы окажемся в рамках хинаяны и скажем, что все возможное понимание исчерпывается описанным в пратитьясамутпаде. Естественным следствием такого подхода будет представление о полном угасании ума в нирване.
Из-за этого игнорирования данные школы с т.зр. махаяны и относятся к категории низших, или малых колесниц.
В парадигме махаяны разделение vidya и avidya тождественно разделению сансары и нирваны. Оно безначально просто потому, что само понятие времени, а значит и причинности, обртает смысл лишь с этого момента. С т.зр. границы мышления, образуемой чисто рассудочным пониманием, неведение является sahaja, вместерожденным.
Но при этом vidya имманентно соприсутствует в каждом когнитивном акте, образуя его основу, как природа будды, находясь при этом вне причинно-следственной цепи. Поэтому и можно говорить о ее свободе от причин и условий.

----------


## До

> чтобы заявить: "А в буддизме все не так". ... И тут находятся последователи его учения, которые готовы утверждать, что в буддизме все не так


Я не сказал "_в буддизме всё не так_", а я сказал в "_буддизме не так_" и говорил это чудесное словосочетание я в контексте обсуждения конкретной темы, а не вообще. Речь шла об определённом тезисе о жесткой связи _благих_ поступков с _благими_ плодами и _неблагих_ поступков с _неблагими_ плодами и невозможности связи неблагих поступков с благими плодами и благих поступков с неблагими плодами - в соотстветствии с буддийской догмой.

В Буддизме так - благие поступки дают только и только благой плод, а неблагие поступки дают только и только неблагой плод. Почему это так - это я и предлагал обдумать. Это интересная тема.




> Ну почему же не так в буддизме, все именно так: 1) неведение->сознание->ниббана; 2) не дружи с глупцом, а то заразишься глупостью, не пей водку, а то станешь беспечным и т.д.


Более того, когда рассматриваются множественные плоды поступка, то они все так же рассматриваются как множество _благих_ плодов _благого_ поступка, (даяния к примеру), а неблагие плоды _почему-то_ - не рассматриваются.




> При этом, как Вы совершенно верно заметили, в буддизме нет никакого внятного различения между причинами и условиями


В буддизме есть много внятных различений видов причин и условий. Другое дело, что мои оппоненты с ними не знакомы.

----------


## До

> Всем сторонникам детерминизма (как "жесткого", так и "мягкого)


Я не сторонник ни жесткого, ни мягкого, ни сладкого детерминизма, а сторонник "буддийского детерминизма" в котором _все факторы обусловлены другими факторами_.




> , считающим его единственным организующим принципом, хорошо бы обратить внимание на то, что категория "ведение" (vidya), как противополжность "неведению" (avidya) отсутствует в числе факторов зависимого происхождения.


Она там есть. Просто вам об этом не известно.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, а Вы ознакомьтеся с классиком буддизма-мадхъямизма:


Вы это к чему опубликовали безымянный пересказ взглядов Нагарджуны? Он помогает понять что-то из обсуждаемого или в самом обсуждении?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Но при этом vidya имманентно соприсутствует в каждом когнитивном акте, образуя его основу, как природа будды, находясь при этом вне причинно-следственной цепи. Поэтому и можно говорить о ее свободе от причин и условий.


То есть, с одной стороны, видья исключает пратитьясамутпаду, котораяя замкнута на авидье.
С другой стороны, без видьи нет авидьи, то есть обе--шунья.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы это к чему опубликовали безымянный пересказ взглядов Нагарджуны? Он помогает понять что-то из обсуждаемого или в самом обсуждении?


А вы знакомы с этой точкой зрения? Она снимает ваши вопросы, не то, что помогает что-то понять в данном обсуждении (словоблудии).

----------


## Pavel

> Всем сторонникам детерминизма (как "жесткого", так и "мягкого), считающим его единственным организующим принципом, хорошо бы обратить внимание на то, что категория "ведение" (vidya), как противополжность "неведению" (avidya) отсутствует в числе факторов зависимого происхождения.


Там присутствует сознание (ум) - этого достаточно. Стоит ли в рамках цепи возникновения страдания этого самого ума перечислять vidya или ниббану? Конечно нет, ибо рассмотрение производится исключительно относительно возникновения страданий, а не пути их прекращения. Стоит ли из этого делать выводы о том, что vidya или ниббана вышли как-то за рамки причинно-следственного возникновения? Конечно же нет. Относительно ниббаны или видения надо рассматривать другую цепь причинно-следственных взаимосвязей, а именно Срединный Путь.

Хотя еще раз напомню, что сознание является обязательным условием возникновения что страдания, что его прекращения. По этому совершенно очевидно, что условие возникновения сознания, а именно неведение, является обязательным условием (причиной) возникновения и того, и другого, а следовательно и ниббаны. 

Ересь, конечно, но это факт, не вступающий с буддизмом ни в какое противоречие.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С другой стороны, без видьи нет авидьи, то есть обе--шунья.


Без видьи нет авидьи, но не наоборот.
Поэтому, например, школы, следующие пониманю жентонг, отрицают шуньевость видьи, а говорят о ее изначальной чистоте: она пуста от всего иного, но не от самой себя. Такой подход, в частности, имеется в дзогчене, где на этом строятся практики созерцания.
При этом сторонники жентонг находят подтверждение своим взглядам в некоторых работах Нагарджуны.

Интересно, что Далай-лама говорит, что различие между жентонг и рантонг является методологическим, а не догматическим. То есть по его мнению достичь правильной реализации можно на основе как одного, так и другого подхода к пониманию пустоты.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Интересно, что Далай-лама говорит, что различие между жентонг и рантонг является методологическим, а не догматическим. То есть по его мнению достичь правильной реализации можно на основе как одного, так и другого подхода к пониманию пустоты.


Ну и ладушки ))

----------


## Pavel

> Почему это так - это я и предлагал обдумать. Это интересная тема.
> Более того, когда рассматриваются множественные плоды поступка, то они все так же рассматриваются как множество _благих_ плодов _благого_ поступка, (даяния к примеру), а неблагие плоды _почему-то_ - не рассматриваются.


Так Вы уже дали ответ при постановке вопроса: "В соответствии с догмой". Конечно же можно и на этот ответ отреагировать очередным "Почему?". Но, надеюсь, Вы же понимаете, что данный вопрос может бесконечно задаваться на любой ответ и в безличностном пространстве обретает риторический характер. Почему Вы персонально так хотите рассматривать - вот мой Вам вопрос?  :Smilie: 

Прежде всего в буддизме, если под буддизмом рассматривать все многообразие взглядов тех, кто считает себя последователем Будды, ничего такого определенного не наблюдается, что можно было бы представить как исключительную каммическую зависимость только благого от благого и не благого от не благого. Мы легко обнаруживаем в поучениях Будды видение того, как дружба (благое мое действие) да не с тем объектом (с дураком) ведет к неблагим для меня последствиям. А дружба (благое мое действие) с умным или образованным (с тем, что надо объектом) - к благому. 

В буддизме есть все вариации относительного рассмотрения и соответственно относительной истины. Почему рассматривается упрощенно и только одни из них как некие догмы? Чтобы сосредоточить внимание на том, что следует исправлять или на том, что следует обретать, на том, что соответственно вызывает то, что следует исправлять и на том, что ведет к обретению до момента понимания всего многообразия причинно-следственных зависимостей. Чтобы на самом примитивном уровне было понятно, что надо делать и для чего.

Но жизнь не примитивна, поэтому любое рассмотрение простой жизненной ситуации (от дарения чаевых официантке до отрезания головы рыбе перед ее очисткой) вызывает бесконечную череду споров между буддистами о последствиях тех или иных действий. А любой взгляд "примирения", формулируемый как принцип "единства и борьбы противоположностей" всеми "спорщиками" признается как не буддийский - появляется благодатная почва для обЪединения против единственного врага, "не буддиста".  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> _все факторы обусловлены другими факторами_.


На мой взгляд это очень не внятная формулировка, которая прижилась, как "Отче наш" в буддийских кругах. Однако, если внимательно взглянуть на формулировку, то совершенно очевидно что заявление "все факторы обусловлены другими факторами" не несет в себе никакого иного смысла кроме как "не обнаруживается необусловленных факторов". И тут данная позиция выглядит достаточно уязвимо, ибо ничего иного и ожидать не приходилось, ведь процесс обнаружения или процесс познания - процессы условные, а не безусловные, т.е. процессы рассмотрения в неких условиях и чего-то условного, а посему и ничего безусловного не обнаруживающие. 

Правда, справедливости ради, надо отметить, что есть "смельчаки" готовые утверждать, что они безусловно постигли нечто безусловное. Но обнаруженное ими, как минимум. не подвластно условиям обсуждения.  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (09.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> А вы знакомы с этой точкой зрения? Она снимает ваши вопросы, не то, что помогает что-то понять в данном обсуждении (словоблудии).


Поздравляю с подключением к словоблудию.  :Smilie:  И впредь не проходите мимо, проявите свое активное гражданское соучастие болтунам.

----------


## Pavel

> Без видьи нет авидьи, но не наоборот.


Не правда. Без авидьи нет сознания, а без сознания нет видьи, поэтому без авидьи нет видьи.

----------


## До

> "все факторы обусловлены другими факторами"
> 
> На мой взгляд это очень не внятная формулировка, которая прижилась, как "Отче наш" в буддийских кругах. Однако, если внимательно взглянуть на формулировку, то совершенно очевидно что заявление "все факторы обусловлены другими факторами" не несет в себе никакого иного смысла кроме как "не обнаруживается необусловленных факторов".


Формулировка даётся в кратком виде для умных и в раскрытом для не очень.
В данном случае, это была краткая формулировка.
Вот чуть полнее: _все факторы обусловлены другими факторами определённым образом_.

----------


## Pavel

> Формулировка даётся в кратком виде для умных и в раскрытом для не очень.
> В данном случае, это была краткая формулировка.
> Вот чуть полнее: _все факторы обусловлены другими факторами определённым образом_.


При этом Вы уже отметили ранее:



> Почему это так - это я и предлагал обдумать. Это интересная тема.


Надеюсь, что Вы считаете, что она интересна именно для умных, хотя и требует развернутого рассмотрения, ибо вступает в некие противоречия с очевидно наблюдаемым.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> При этом Вы уже отметили ранее:
> Надеюсь, что Вы считаете, что она интересна именно для умных, хотя и требует развернутого рассмотрения, ибо вступает в некие противоречия с очевидно наблюдаемым.


Умные, это разностороний термин, который может обозначать как обширные познания, так и способность правильно познавать.

_Невежественный_ человек не обладает нужными познаниями, но не обязательно он _глупый_ (не умеет мыслить без ошибок).

----------


## Pavel

> Умные, это разносторонее понятие, которое может обозначать как обширные познания, так и способность правильно познавать.


Когда мы внимательны именно к вопросу, отвелечение на создание собирательного образа умного скорее мешает, чем помогает понять вопрос или найти на него ответ. А вот вопрос действительно Вами предложен интересный, но я выразил свой скепсис относительно конструктивности его рассмотрения в рамках буддийской догматики. Здесь потребуется "взгляд со стороны", из-за пределов догматики, если хотим понять, почему догматика имеет именно такие формулировки, а очевидность наблюдаемого с ними вступает в конфликт.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Она там есть. Просто вам об этом не известно.


Ну так просветите, сделайте милость, плз.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не правда. Без авидьи нет сознания, а без сознания нет видьи, поэтому без авидьи нет видьи.


Эта дилема в буддизме разрешается посредством учения о двух истинах.
Иначе и правда получается, что неведение есть причина ведения.

----------


## Dron

видья как раз есть только без сознания.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> 
> 
> хорошо бы обратить внимание на то, что категория "ведение" (vidya), как противополжность "неведению" (avidya) отсутствует в числе факторов зависимого происхождения
> 
> 
> Она там есть.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Есть _пратитьясамутпада_ в обратном порядке (_pratiloma_), которая начинается с прекращения _авидьи_.

И есть еще продолжение пратитьясамутпады в сторону просветления и там одно из звеньев _знание и видение как есть_ (идет после самадхи).




> видья как раз есть только без сознания.


Сарвастивадины различали _виджняну_ и _джняну_, джняна - хорошая (её даёт праджня), а виджняна - плохая.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> джняна - хорошая (её даёт праджня)


А не наоборот? Мне всегда казалось, что джняну ничего не дает, она просто есть, на то и изначальная мудрость (ye shes).



> Есть _пратитьясамутпада_ в обратном порядке (_pratiloma_), которая начинается с прекращения _авидьи_.


Да, но видья в этом слуае все равно прямо не называется, она не входит в пратитьясамутпаду как элемент.
О чем и речь.

----------


## До

> А не наоборот? Мне всегда казалось, что джняну ничего не дает, она просто есть, на то и изначальная мудрость (ye shes).


Это же у сарвастивадинов, может у вас так.




> Да, но видья в этом слуае все равно прямо не называется, она не входит в пратитьясамутпаду как элемент.


У вас прекращение _авидьи_ и _видья_ выходит разное. Что, мягко говоря, удивительно, ну чтож хозяин барин. И на продолжение ПС вы так-же не обратили внимание - ваше право. Только зачем с кем-то общаться на форумах если вы всё сами лучше знаете.




> О чем и речь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У вас прекращение _авидьи_ и _видья_ выходит разное. Что, мягко говоря, удивительно


Не у меня, а в пратитьясамутпаде.
Там же не сказано, что в результате прекращения авидьи возникает видья.
Видья как фактор в ней просто отсутствует, не называется.

----------


## До

> Не у меня, а в пратитьясамутпаде.
> Там же не сказано, что в результате прекращения авидьи возникает видья.
> Видья как фактор в ней просто отсутствует, не называется.


Прекращение _авидьи_ и есть _видья_. Ну вы жжоте, прости господи.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Не правда. Без авидьи нет сознания, а без сознания нет видьи, поэтому без авидьи нет видьи.


Это не верно. Без авидьи нет обусловленного сознания, а не сознания как такового.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прекращение _авидьи_ и есть _видья_. Ну вы жжоте, прости господи.


Ага, и не только я. Например, тхеравадины с вами вряд ли согласятся, у них ведь просто нет такой дхармы "видья".

А насчет отжигов, так ведь иные ученые и праджню относят к числу клеш. Вот уж где настоящее "простигосподи".




> Прекращение _авидьи_ и есть _видья_.


Разве что в том же смысле, в котором прекращение зрения есть слепота.
Невозможно указать на положительное (существующее) качество простым отрицанием.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Тогда зачем Вы влезли


а давайте я в вашем же манере отвечу?: а вас не спросил. Продолжить желаете или поуспокоетесь?




> с рассуждениями о карме, если я говорил о благе для жеотвы выживать?


если вам непонятна связь между кармой и её плодами, благими и неблагими, то что ваши разговоры стоят? в том и дело, что в соответствии с *вами же* предложенным подходом учитывать "всю полноту последствий"(я цитирую) выживать *за счет смерти хищника* для жертвы благом не является.




> Я в курсе, что в различных контекстах понимают под кармой.


тогда что вас заставляет писать чушь про то, что "хищник создает карму жертвы"?




> Нет, это всего-лишь Ваши фантазии о моей логике и наркоманах. Кстати, достаточно неуместные фантазии...  Флуд.


то есть кроме того, что вам не понравилось по делу сказать больше нечего?




> при достаточно примитивном взгляде на карму как на нечто индивидуальное (основанное на "Я" и "личное"), объяснить совершенно очевидное отсутствие этого личного как в мысли, так и в поступке. Трудно "бедному буддисту"


Этому бедному буддисту стоило бы меньше бахвалится, что он "в курсе контекстов кармы", а больше изучать, потому что его страдания враскоряку именно от малых знаний в сочетании с большим самомнением.
В то время как всё довольно просто. Карма и есть нечто индивидуальное, существующее пока поддерживается иллюзия индивидуальности. Когда не поддерживается представление о я, кармы нет. А когда поддерживается есть. А про индивидуальную и "коллективную" это вам ещё не скоро рассуждать, с вашим то раскоряком.




> "Не цветы виноваты в том, что слепой их не видит" - не мной придумано.


цветы и не вдаются в дискуссии о красоте )
может за вашими эскападами и есть что-то несущее смысл, но трудности с донесением и обоснованием сводят всё на нет.




> Вы там сначала с Сергеем Хосом разберитесь, что у вас условие, а что причина. что достаточное, а что необходимое, а уж потом я попробую разобраться во всей этой мути. Пока это муть такая однородная, что и разбираться особо не в чем.


Судя по отзыву под тем моим месаджем, Сергей Хос меня вполне понимает, в отличии от вас.




> Я так понимаю, что в ней ничего кроме творчества нет.


это какой то крайний взгляд, вернее попытка его сконструировать. обратитесь к аутентичным разъяснениям, вместо того, чтобы придумывать?
и мути вашей стало бы поменьше




> По сему и вопрос не встанет, как так "ясность" заводит к "мути" (кстати на который никто из последователей этой самой "независимой ясности" так и не в состоянии ответить


Ну вообще то ответ на этот вопрос широко освещается в текстах. Так что про "никто" вы как обычно занеслись  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## До

> Ага, и не только я. Например, тхеравадины с вами вряд ли согласятся, у них ведь просто нет такой дхармы "видья".


Всё у них есть.

tattha katamā *vijjā*: dukkhe ñānam dukkhasamudaye ñānam dukkhanirodhe ñānam dukkhanirodhagāminiyā patipadāya ñānam pubbante ñānam aparante ñānam pubbantāparante ñānam idappaccayatāpaticcasamuppannesu dhammesu ñānam. yā evarūpā paññā pajānanā vicayo pavicayo dhammavicaye sallakkhanā upalakkhanā paccupalakkhanā pandiccam kosallam nepuññam vebhavyā cintā upaparikkā bhūrī medhā parināyikā vipassanā sampajaññam patodo *paññā* paññindriyam paññā-balam paññā-sattham paññā-pāsādo paññā-āloko paññā-obhāso paññā-pajjoto paññā-ratanam amoho dhammavicayo sammā-ditthi dhammavicaya sambojjhaṅgo maggaṅgam maggapariyāpannam. (_Netti 76_)



> А насчет отжигов, так ведь иные ученые и праджню относят к числу клеш. Вот уж где настоящее "простигосподи".


Я всё правильно говорил и обоснованно. В том же треде я давал и статью http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=614 Это хорошая статья, почитайте.




> Разве что в том же смысле, в котором прекращение зрения есть слепота. Невозможно указать на положительное (существующее) качество простым отрицанием.


Неведение чего? 4х БИ. Как же можно прекратить неведение 4х БИ простым отрицанием??…

----------


## Топпер

> Потому что Топпер так сказал?
> Всё у них есть.


я и написал, что праджня есть.

----------


## До

> я и написал, что праджня есть.


Да, действительно вы в том посте ничего не говорите о тхераваде. Тем более не понятно на чем С.Х. основывал свой вывод.




> Например, тхеравадины с вами вряд ли согласятся, у них ведь просто нет такой дхармы "видья".

----------


## Dron

> Это не верно. Без авидьи нет обусловленного сознания, а не сознания как такового.


это cознания как такового не бывает. Оно либо в 12-ти - виджняна, либо вне - джняна.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (09.12.2010)

----------


## Dron

> Прекращение _авидьи_ и есть _видья_.


нет. Прекращение - статичный феномен, видья -нет, хотя и постоянный. Не статичный в смысле воспринимает все феномены, среди которых и нестатичные.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Это не верно. Без авидьи нет обусловленного сознания, а не сознания как такового.


Гениально. Источник знаний в студию.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну вообще то ответ на этот вопрос широко освещается в текстах. Так что про "никто" вы как обычно занеслись


В обычной ситуации и веду себя обычно.

----------


## До

> нет. Прекращение - статичный феномен, видья -нет, хотя и постоянный. Не статичный в смысле воспринимает все феномены, среди которых и нестатичные.


Речь идет не о абстрактном "прекращении", а о _прекращении авидьи_ (неведения). Неведение чего? 4х БИ. Если вы не знали 4БИ, и это незнание прекратилось, то что стало??…

----------

Pavel (09.12.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Эта дилема в буддизме разрешается посредством учения о двух истинах.
> Иначе и правда получается, что неведение есть причина ведения.


Оно и получается так в рамках одной истины - многообразие истин  не дает ни каких решений, а лишь уходит от разъяснений и дает соответствующее разнообразие буддизмов.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Гениально. Источник знаний в студию.


любая популярная азбука по 12звенной спасёт гиганта мысли

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Неведение чего? 4х БИ. Как же можно прекратить неведение 4х БИ простым отрицанием??…


Но и в 4БИ о видье не сказано, как и в ПС.
Из чего я делаю вывод: видья как противоположное авидье положительное качеств отсутствует в цепи причинности.
(Уточню: "положительное" - то, о чем можно высказать утвердительное суждение как о существующем.)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> это cознания как такового не бывает. Оно либо в 12-ти - виджняна, либо вне - джняна.


не против уточнения, но по аналогии, если вода может быть мутной и может быть нет, то "вода как таковая" почему бы её так не назвать - и есть та, что не мутная. 
разве нет? в чем принципиальность уточнения?

----------


## Pavel

> Речь идет не о абстрактном "прекращении", а о _прекращении авидьи_ (неведения). Неведение чего? 4х БИ. Если вы не знали 4БИ, и это незнание прекратилось, то что стало??…


Великолепный вопрос!!! Мне кажется, что только в буддизме дошли до такой степени философствования, что окончательно стали не способны ответить, что же на самом деле существует: знание или незнание?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> любая популярная азбука по 12звенной спасёт гиганта мысли


О, нет - только не это, в смысле не спасение... Хватит уже спасений всех и вся - сами спасайтесь.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Но и в 4БИ о видье не сказано


Знание 4БИ и есть _видья_. Что-то вы вообще подрываете основы. А скорее всего просто не знаете их.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Речь идет не о абстрактном "прекращении", а о _прекращении авидьи_ (неведения). Неведение чего? 4х БИ. Если вы не знали 4БИ, и это незнание прекратилось, то что стало??…


Ну вот вы знаете 4БИ, и что стало? все остальные члены цепочки на месте.
Нет, видья - это что-то другое, не просто осведомленность о 4БИ.

----------


## Pavel

> не против уточнения, но по аналогии, если вода может быть мутной и может быть нет, то "вода как таковая" почему бы её так не назвать - и есть та, что не мутная. 
> разве нет? в чем принципиальность уточнения?


А принципиальность уточнения в том, что если бы вода была независима от формирующих ее факторов (не обусловлена), то чего бы это ей быть мутной или не мутной, была бы себе просто вода и вода.

----------


## До

> Ну вот вы знаете 4БИ, и что стало? все остальные члены цепочки на месте.


4БИ знает только архат.




> Нет, видья - это что-то другое, не просто осведомленность о 4БИ.


Зачем гадать?

----------


## Pavel

> Ну вот вы знаете 4БИ, и что стало? все остальные члены цепочки на месте.
> Нет, видья - это что-то другое, не просто осведомленность о 4БИ.


Ну да - не доступная, но крайне желанная способность ума, сущность вечной и непогрешимой мудрости.

Что стало на самом деле вполне понятно, если понятно, что было, пока не было знания о 4БИ. А был процесс становления омраченного сознания, рождение, и смерть, боль и стенания. А стал Срединный Путь со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Dron

> Речь идет не о абстрактном "прекращении", а о _прекращении авидьи_ (неведения). Неведение чего? 4х БИ. Если вы не знали 4БИ, и это незнание прекратилось, то что стало??…


абстрактного прекращения также не бывает. Прекращение, например, коклюша я ввиду не имел.
Не важно, что стало. Много чего стало. Знание умов всех существ не тождественно отсутствию неведения у Будды, это разные феномены.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> А принципиальность уточнения в том, что если бы вода была независима от формирующих ее факторов (не обусловлена), то чего бы это ей быть мутной или не мутной, была бы себе просто вода и вода.


мутная вода и остаётся водой

----------


## До

> абстрактного прекращения также не бывает. Прекращение, например, коклюша я ввиду не имел.
> Не важно, что стало. Много чего стало. Знание умов всех существ не тождественно отсутствию неведения у Будды, это разные феномены.


Стало знание 4х БИ - видья.

----------


## Pavel

> мутная вода и остаётся водой


Ну да. И неведение - это ведение, просто мутное, "душа младенца, чистая и не порочная", но опороченная "плодом познания" (размышления)...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Стало знание 4х БИ - видья.


До, хотелось бы точнее понять Вашу точку зрения. Поэтому возник вот такой к Вам вопрос:
может ли быть сформулировано в понятиях и образах, а затем предложено для рассмотрения другому человеку незнание 4БИ или может быть предложено и сформулировано только знание 4 БИ?

----------


## До

> До, хотелось бы точнее понять Вашу точку зрения. Поэтому возник вот такой к Вам вопрос:
> может ли быть сформулировано в понятиях и образах, а затем предложено для рассмотрения другому человеку незнание 4БИ или может быть предложено и сформулировано только знание 4 БИ?


Сказать отличного от 4БИ можно много что. Например: "Сансара, это счастье. Жажда причина счастья. Нирвана не достижима. Благородный путь не существует."

----------


## Pavel

> Сказать отличного от 4БИ можно много что. Например: "Сансара, это счастье. Жажда причина счастья. Нирвана не достижима. Благородный путь не существует."


Я понимаю, что сказать можно много чего, отсюда никакого определенного (истинного) незнания нет, а вот определенное (истинное) знание есть. Или не так?

----------


## До

> Я понимаю, что сказать можно много чего, отсюда никакого определенного (истинного) незнания нет, а вот определенное (истинное) знание есть. Или не так?


Есть _четыре извращения_, например, это конкретные неправильные знания. Есть _неправильный путь_. И т.п.

----------


## Pavel

> Есть _четыре извращения_, например, это конкретные неправильные знания. Есть _неправильный путь_. И т.п.


Вот теперь понятно: есть знания не правильные, и есть знания правильные, но нет отсутствия знаний, которое порождает своим прекращением знание. Так?

----------


## До

> Вот теперь понятно: есть знания не правильные, и есть знания правильные, но нет отсутствия знаний, которое порождает своим прекращением знание. Так?


Если нет правильных знаний, то есть неправильные знания.
Прекратить неправильное знание = получить правильное знание.

----------


## Pavel

> Если нет правильных знаний, то есть неправильные знания.


Это условие будет выполнимо только при аксиоматическом заявлении, что знание есть всегда (отсюда либо правильное, либо неправильное). Наблюдения же показывают. что знания может просто не быть. Достаточно рассмотреть любой объект знаний, чтобы убедиться, что на его счет может быть знание истинное, знание ложное и просто отсутствие какого-либо знания.



> Прекратить неправильное знание = получить правильное знание.


И здесь данное заявление будет верно лишь при условии, что просто отсутствия знания не может быть. В противном случае, прекратив неправильное знание, можно породить лишь неуверенность, сомнение и понимание, что знания нет. Лучший пример такого состояния - это состояние буддиста, который демонстрирует свое знание о том, что 4БИ - истинное знание, но знание, известное лишь архатам, как Вы об этом заявили.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если нет правильных знаний, то есть неправильные знания.
> Прекратить неправильное знание = получить правильное знание.


А сейчас придет Сергей Хос и скажет, что это так же глупо, как добывать свет путём излечения слепоты.  :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Хос (09.12.2010)

----------


## До

> Если нет правильных знаний, то есть неправильные знания.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это условие будет выполнимо только при аксиоматическом заявлении, что знание есть всегда (отсюда либо правильное, либо неправильное). Наблюдения же показывают. что знания может просто не быть. Достаточно рассмотреть любой объект знаний, чтобы убедиться, что на его счет может быть знание истинное, знание ложное и просто отсутствие какого-либо знания.


Это верно в отношении теоретизированного познания. С практической точки зрения верно так как я сказал.

Есть знание, которое нам _не нужно_, я его условно назвал "теоретизированным", потому что оно абстрагировано от _деятельности_. И есть знание, которое нам необходимо, я его условно назвал "практическим".

Возьмем, например, _утюг_. Мы можем "не знать", что утюг горячий или холодный, это "теор. знание". Но если нам необходимо гладить, то тут уже мы можем или ошибаться и гладить холодным утюгом, или знать правильно и гладить горячим утюгом.

----------


## Pavel

> Это верно в отношении теоретизированного познания. С практической точки зрения верно так как я сказал.


Т.е. на практике (с практической точки зрения - это случаем не путем теоретизирования о практике?), а не в теории отсутствия знания нет, а есть лишь неверное знание?

----------


## До

> Т.е. на практике (с практической точки зрения - это случаем не путем теоретизирования о практике?), а не в теории отсутствия знания нет, а есть лишь неверное знание?


Да.

----------


## Pavel

> Да.


Значит, когда я наблюдаю двух обезьян, выросших в различных условиях. одна из которых демонстрирует знание о том, что орех ею может быть расколот при помощи камня, а другая такого знания не демонстрирует, то я должен придти к выводу, что вторая обезьяна обладает на самом деле ложным знанием о том, что орех не может быть расколот камнем?

Не думаю, что к Вашим словам с пониманием отнесется человек, который совершенно практически хочет добраться на занятия в институт к 8 часам утра на электричке, но не знает расписания движения пригородных поездов, если Вы ему скажете, что он обладает ложным знанием о расписании, и ему следует пересмотреть свои взгляды, если он действительно желает учиться в ВУЗ-е.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Значит, когда я наблюдаю двух обезьян, выросших в различных условиях. одна из которых демонстрирует знание о том, что орех ею может быть расколот при помощи камня, а другая такого знания не демонстрирует, то я должен придти к выводу, что вторая обезьяна обладает на самом деле ложным знанием о том, что орех не может быть расколот камнем?


Чтоб делать такой вывод нужно брать один и тот же деятельностный контекст. А мышление второй обезьяны возможно не ставит вопрос о раскалываемости ореха. А может ставит - в этом случае - да.

Ведана, омрачения, карма всегда действуют или готовы действовать, поэтому _контекст_ знания трилакшаны и т.д. _актуален_, а следовательно он вынуждает нас иметь ложное знание, делать ошибочные выводы.

Причем знание 4БИ, это не просто знание икс, а воззрение - система взглядов и образов мышления. Если переносить на обезьян, то можно было бы сказать, что у второй обезьяны имеется 'ложное воззрение', раз у неё и не возник вопрос - может ли орех быть расколот.




> Не думаю, что к Вашим словам с пониманием отнесется человек, который совершенно практически хочет добраться на занятия в институт к 8 часам утра на электричке, но не знает расписания движения пригородных поездов, если Вы ему скажете, что он обладает ложным знанием о расписании, и ему следует пересмотреть свои взгляды, если он действительно желает учиться в ВУЗ-е.


Знание методологично, имеет ценность в контексте целенаправленной деятельности.
Если он не знает расписания электричек, то что он делает? Допустим думает "электрички ездят раз в 15 минут", бежит и успевает - _цель достигнута_. Вот какое знание у него актуализовалось, а не расписание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не думаю, что к Вашим словам с пониманием отнесется человек, который совершенно практически хочет добраться на занятия в институт к 8 часам утра на электричке, но не знает расписания движения пригородных поездов, если Вы ему скажете, что он обладает ложным знанием о расписании, и ему следует пересмотреть свои взгляды, если он действительно желает учиться в ВУЗ-е.


Павел, нам же До уже разъяснил: правильным знанием расписания поездов обладает только арахат.

----------


## Pavel

> Если он не знает расписания электричек, то что он делает? Допустим думает "электрички ездят раз в 15 минут", бежит и успевает - _цель достигнута_. Вот какое знание у него актуализовалось, а не расписание.


Значит любое знание буддиста о 4БИ не актуально, пока он не архат, а любые представления на сей счет ложны? Или иными словами всегда, когда один буддист заявляет другому, что точка зрения второго не буддийская, мы наблюдаем лишь проявление его ложных знаний о 4БИ или буддийской Истине?

----------


## Dron

> не против уточнения, но по аналогии, если вода может быть мутной и может быть нет, то "вода как таковая" почему бы её так не назвать - и есть та, что не мутная. 
> разве нет? в чем принципиальность уточнения?


в том, что у грязи  и воды  разные источники происхождения. Нельзя же сказать, что всеведением мы актуально обладаем, просто тупим чего-то порой.

----------


## До

> Значит любое знание буддиста о 4БИ не актуально, пока он не архат, а любые представления на сей счет ложны?


Не любое, он же практикует актуализуя теоретическое знание.




> Или иными словами всегда, когда один буддист заявляет другому, что точка зрения второго не буддийская, мы наблюдаем лишь проявление его ложных знаний о 4БИ или буддийской Истине?


4БИ для него не [полностью] актуализованое знание, как у архата, а _теоретическое_. То что у него актуализуется ежемгновенно - ложное знание, да, за исключением элементов практики пути и того, что он уже актуализовал (как сротапанна к примеру). Но теоретически он может знать всё правильно, как Девадатта или Сункашатра, которые могли цитировать весь канон наизусть, но попали в ад за неблагие поступки.

Актуализованное знание, это практическое, которое влияет на деятельность.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, нам же До уже разъяснил: правильным знанием расписания поездов обладает только арья.


Ну все бы было так смешно, если бы не идеи о всезнании Будды. А вот в этих условиях вполне уместно заявление о том, что Будда знал, на какой электричке и когда студент практически уедет в институт, а студент даже расписания не знает, а лишь метод его познания. 

Если моя мысль не понятна, то я имею в виду представление о том, что Будда обрел некое абсолютное верное знание обо всем, а не верный метод обретения истинного знания. Вот тут уж никак без линейной детерминированности всего происходящего не обойтись - тотальная мировая судьба, с базой данных всех событий прошлого и настоящего в уме Будды.

Мне кажется, что неведение потому так и называется, а не зовется ложным знанием, что подразумевается под этим именно отсутствие знания. И соответственно истинное знание не обретается исключительно путем прекращения ложного знания, ибо ложное знание в таком случае становится не только достаточной причиной возникновения знания истинного, но и необходимой причиной такого обретения. Это как если бы для того, чтобы лестница была построена на крышу дома было бы совершенно необходимо, чтобы лестница прежде обязательно должна была бы быть построена на мост или шкаф, т.е. не туда, куда хотелось бы на момент ее конструирования.

----------


## Pavel

> Актуализованное знание, это практическое, которое влияет на деятельность.


Хорошо. Значит, когда речь Вами заводится о том, что знание истинное - это всегда прекращение знания ложного, то речь идет о том, что актуализированное ложное знание сменяется актуализированным истинным знанием. Тогда попробуйте на конкретном примере проиллюстрировать мне верность такого зачвления, а именно: покажите, какое именно ложное знание студента было устранено, когда он верным методом (давно ему известным) уточнил вечно меняющееся расписание электричек, что позволило ему далее действовать верно практически.

----------


## Pavel

> в том, что у грязи  и воды  разные источники происхождения. Нельзя же сказать, что всеведением мы актуально обладаем, просто тупим чего-то порой.


Именно так и говорят, только еще смешнее, акцентируя внимание на том, что тупость эта еще и обусловлена вольным творчеством этого всеведения - ему так просто хочется, не зависимо ни от чего кроме собственной природы творить.

----------


## Dron

нет, про *актуальное* всеведение не говорят.

----------


## AlexТ

> Всем сторонникам детерминизма (как "жесткого", так и "мягкого), считающим его единственным организующим принципом, хорошо бы обратить внимание на то, что категория "ведение" (vidya), как противополжность "неведению" (avidya) отсутствует в числе факторов зависимого происхождения.


Oтсутствие тенденции к Авиджа для ума подразумевает присутствие Ведения. 

Далее, насчет причиности:

1) Есть Патичча Самуппада
2) Есть Трансцендальная причиность (Упанисса Сутта)
3) Есть причиность 5 аггрегатов (например МН109 сутта).
и.т.д.

В любом случае, даже действия Будды обусловлены. Они свободны только от негативных качеств ума.






> все возможное понимание исчерпывается описанным в пратитьясамутпаде.


Нет.  Патиччасамуппада описывает только одну сторону (авиджа -> дуккха) причиности.


Даже Будда и Архата подвержены не загрязненой омрачениями причиности типа:



> "Monk, the four great existents (earth, water, fire, & wind) are the cause, the four great existents the condition, for the delineation of the aggregate of form. Contact is the cause, contact the condition, for the delineation of the aggregate of feeling. Contact is the cause, contact the condition, for the delineation of the aggregate of perception. Contact is the cause, contact the condition, for the delineation of the aggregate of fabrications. Name-&-form is the cause, name-&-form the condition, for the delineation of the aggregate of consciousness."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....109.than.html


4 первостихии -> форма (рупа)
контакт -> 3 совокупности (нама)
нама+рупа -> сознание

----------

Zom (10.12.2010), Денис Евгеньев (10.12.2010), Сергей Хос (10.12.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Патиччасамуппада описывает только одну сторону (авиджа -> дуккха) причиности.


А "другая сторона" где описана?
Где указывается причина возникновения виджа?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> в том, что у грязи  и воды  разные источники происхождения. Нельзя же сказать, что всеведением мы актуально обладаем, просто тупим чего-то порой.


всеведением мы обладаем потенциально, как и вода потенциально чиста

----------


## AlexТ

> А "другая сторона" где описана?
> Где указывается причина возникновения виджа?



Виджа если это синоним самма-диттхи зависит от двух важных условий
а) Голос другого
б) Внимание в глубь (уонисо манасикара)

Taкже быть рядом с теми которые знают это важная причина для мудрости.




> "When a monk has admirable friends, admirable companions, admirable comrades, it is to be expected that he will be discerning, endowed with discernment of arising & passing away — noble, penetrating, leading to the right ending of stress.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html







> When, on observing that the monk is purified with regard to qualities based on delusion, he places conviction in him. With the arising of conviction, he visits him & grows close to him. Growing close to him, he lends ear. Lending ear, he hears the Dhamma. Hearing the Dhamma, he remembers it. Remembering it, he penetrates the meaning of those dhammas. Penetrating the meaning, he comes to an agreement through pondering those dhammas. There being an agreement through pondering those dhammas, desire arises. With the arising of desire, he becomes willing. Willing, he contemplates (lit: "weighs," "compares"). Contemplating, he makes an exertion. Exerting himself, he both realizes the ultimate meaning of the truth with his body and sees by penetrating it with discernment.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...095x.than.html

----------


## Pavel

> всеведением мы обладаем потенциально, как и вода потенциально чиста


Глупостью всех времен и народов мы тоже потенциально обладаем, как и вода мутью беспросветной.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Глупостью всех времен и народов мы тоже потенциально обладаем, как и вода мутью беспросветной.


да, у вас есть и такая возможность. "глупость человеческая даёт представление о бесконечности" (с) ДХ
потенциалов много, вопрос во что мы вкладываемся.

----------


## Pavel

> да, у вас есть и такая возможность. "глупость человеческая даёт представление о бесконечности" (с) ДХ
> потенциалов много, вопрос во что мы вкладываемся.


И то верно. А у Вас что, с потенциалами победнее и пооднообразнее, раз все обо мне да обо мне?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Патиччасамуппада описывает только одну сторону (авиджа -> дуккха) причиности.


Не только, _патиччасамуппада_ есть в порядке возникновения и прекращения. (Тут есть небольшая "путаница" в тхераваде, так как одним и тем же термином называют и простое _обратное перечисление_ звеньвев от дуккхи к авидже, так и _порядок прекращения_.)

Висуддхимагга, стр. 527:



> 9. (1) No sutta describes the dependent origination as simple arising.
> (2) Anyone who asserts that dependent origination is of that kind involves himself in conflict with the Padesavihara Sutta. How? The Newly Enlightened One's abiding (vihara) is the bringing of the dependent origination to mind, because of these words of the Blessed One's: 'Then in the first watch of the night the Blessed One brought to mind the dependent origination in direct and *reverse order*' [as origination and *cessation*] (Vin.i,l; Ud. 2). Now 'padesavihdra' is the abiding (vihara) in one part (desa) of that, according as it is said, 'Bhikkhus, I abode in a part of the abiding in which I abode when I was newly enlightened' (S.v,12; Ps.i,107). And there he abode in the vision of structure of conditions, not in the vision of simple arising, according as it is said, 'So I understood feeling with wrong view as its condition, and feeling with *right view* as its condition, and feeling with wrong thinking as its condition ...' (S.v,12), all of which should be quoted in full. So anyone who asserts that dependent origination is simple arising involves himself in conflict with the Padesavihara Sutta.


Висуддхимагга, стр. 655:



> 101. The dependent origination in forward order becomes evident to him through seeing rise according to condition owing to his discovery that 'When this exists, that comes to be' (M.i,262). *The dependent origination in reverse order becomes evident to him through seeing fall according to condition owing to his discovery that 'When this does not exist, that does not come to be' (M.i,264).* Dependently-arisen states become evident to him through seeing rise and fall according to instant owing to his discovery of the characteristic of the formed; for the things possessed of rise and fall are formed and conditionally arisen.


Висуддхимагга, стр 542:



> This is said too: 'Not knowing, bhikkhus, in ignorance, he forms the formation of merit, forms the formation of demerit, forms the formation of the imperturbable. *As soon as a bhikkhu's ignorance is abandoned and clear vision arisen, bhikkhus, with the fading away of ignorance and the arising of clear vision he does not form even formations of merit'* (cf.
> S.ii,82).


Висуддхимагга, стр. 654:



> 99. When he sees the arising of aggregates with the arising of ignorance and the *cessation of aggregates with the cessation of ignorance*, this is his seeing of rise and fall _according to condition_.


Висуддхимагга, стр. 517:



> 76. Briefly (see Ch. XXII, §31 for details), when a meditator is progressing towards the penetration of the four truths, his eye of understanding with nibbana as its object *eliminates the inherent tendency to ignorance, and that is right view*. It has right seeing as its characteristic. Its function is to reveal elements. It is manifested as the *abolition of the darkness of ignorance*.


ps. "_Есть Трансцендальная причиность (Упанисса Сутта)_"

О, как раз хотел вспомнить её название. Я отнес её к продолжению ПС, так как модель причинности там одна и та же.

----------

AlexТ (10.12.2010), Сергей Хос (10.12.2010)

----------


## До

> Хорошо. Значит, когда речь Вами заводится о том, что знание истинное - это всегда прекращение знания ложного, то речь идет о том, что актуализированное ложное знание сменяется актуализированным истинным знанием. Тогда попробуйте на конкретном примере проиллюстрировать мне верность такого зачвления, а именно: покажите, какое именно ложное знание студента было устранено, когда он верным методом (давно ему известным) уточнил вечно меняющееся расписание электричек, что позволило ему далее действовать верно практически.


У меня есть два варианта ответа.

1. В буддизме так - _видья_ и _авидья_ противоположности, неопределившейся середины там нет. Такое положение дел не обязятельно должно соотноситься и моделироваться ситуацией с железнодорожным расписанием, в силу специфики предмета знания.

2. Вы сейчас придираетесь к моей попытке объяснить сложное простым языком. Еще раз повторяю свой тезис - есть знание необходимое для деятельности, а есть знание абстрактное от деятельности. Правильность знания оценивается _методологически_ - верное знание то, которое доставляет результат. Неверное знание и отсутствие знания методологически эквивалентны - с помощью них вы не достигаете результат целенаправленной деятельности. Если вам потребовалось совершить действие, а вы "не знаете", то это тоже самое как вы "знаете ошибочно", так как вам всё равно придётся решить в отношении предмета чем его считать и исходить из этого решения.

Если вы идёте на электричку в день когда она не ходит, то хоть вы и "не знаете" расписания вы исходите из того, что она "ходит", а это заблуждение. Ответье сами (если хотите подумать, а не только попридираться ко мне) - вот студент не знает расписания - из сугубо из этого знания какой ему делать вывод - идти на электричку, или нет, или впасть в кому? Очевидно он должен затормозиться или впасть в кому, это достойное действие из "не знаю". Если же он идёт на поезд или не идёт (идёт домой), то вот тут и возникло ложное знание. + Если он затормозился, то это эквивалентно тому, что он не идёт на электричку, а это эквивалентно тому, что он принял ошибочное решение в отношении ходьбы электрички - в тот момент он имеет какое-то левое мышление не о том что нужно, вместо правильного вывода. Ошибкой может являться не только неправильный ответ "да" или "нет", на вопрос, но и размышление над неправильным вопросом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У меня есть два варианта ответа.
> 
> 1. В буддизме так - _видья_ и _авидья_ противоположности, неопределившейся середины там нет. Такое положение дел не обязятельно должно соотноситься и моделироваться ситуацией с железнодорожным расписанием, в силу специфики предмета знания.


Иными словами: неведение "стремится" к саморепликации, омрачая (для относительного уровня) ведение. Но происходит дукха, которая, благодаря существующим на относительном уровне 4БИ, позволяет относительному же ЖС прекратить неведение. Когда же достигнуто прекращение, говорить о ведении как о ведении бессмысленно,--вот тут-то и проявляется сущность ведения, как "тончайшего ясного света".
Собственно, о дхармате в рангтонг так и говорят, как о снятии относительного и абсолютного уровней, допуская её чудовищно тончайшее существование на относительном уровне: а именно, как самого понятия шуньяты.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ...the Blessed One brought to mind...


Вот это действие я называю актом свободной воли.
Обращая свой ум к объекту рассмотрения, всякий человек находится вне какого-либо принуждения. Это совершенно свободное действие.

----------


## Pavel

> У меня есть два варианта ответа.
> 
> 1. В буддизме так - _видья_ и _авидья_ противоположности, неопределившейся середины там нет. Такое положение дел не обязательно должно соотноситься и моделироваться ситуацией с железнодорожным расписанием, в силу специфики предмета знания.


Первый вариант мне понятен и поддерживается. Как я его понимаю? В рамках рассмотрения природы возникновения страдания мы вправе высказаться. что любое живое существо де факто обладает устремленностью от страдания, а следовательно видением (знанием), как это делать. При этом данное знание может быть ошибочным, а может быть истинным, но не может не быть в силу специфики организации живого существа и рассматриваемого в связи с ним вопроса.

Ясное и внятное для меня разъяснение, которое исключает любое знание, не относящееся к рассмотрению вопроса о возникновении страдания. Т.е. любое знание/незнание при таком рассмотрении строго относительное, причиннозависимое от вопроса рассмотрения страдания и живого существа, его испытывающего.




> 2. Еще раз повторяю свой тезис - есть знание необходимое для деятельности, а есть знание абстрактное от деятельности. Правильность знания оценивается _методологически_ - верное знание то, которое доставляет результат. Неверное знание и отсутствие знания методологически эквивалентны - с помощью них вы не достигаете результат целенаправленной деятельности. Если вам потребовалось совершить действие, а вы "не знаете", то это тоже самое как вы "знаете ошибочно", так как вам всё равно придётся решить в отношении предмета чем его считать и исходить из этого решения.


Второе объяснение мне не нравится по причине излишней абстрактности методологии оценки достижения результативности. Отсюда и любые умопостроения на тот счет, что результат не достигнут, а следовательно отсутствие знания и ошибочное знание относительно результата едины, я рассматриваю как спекуляции. Если же мы углубимся в обсуждение методологии оценки практической результативности, то, есть у меня такое предчувствие, мы не придем к пониманию, а будем лишь перебирать бесчисленные примеры, в которых моя оценка результативности не будет совпадать с Вашей.

В принципе, можно в качестве примера рассмотреть варианты наших оценок результативности на предложенном далее рассмотрении действий студента, но не для того, чтобы активно углубиться в поиски единых методов этой оценки, а лишь для понимания моего отторжения второго разъяснения.




> Если вы идёте на электричку в день когда она не ходит, то хоть вы и "не знаете" расписания вы исходите из того, что она "ходит", а это заблуждение.


 Согласен с такой постановкой вопроса. Хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что суждение о том, что ошибочное знание имелось, я делаю на основании того, что достигнут не желаемый результат. т.е. действие, основанное на имевшемся знании привело не тому результату, что ожидался от этого действия.



> Ответье сами (если хотите подумать, а не только попридираться ко мне) - вот студент не знает расписания - из сугубо из этого знания какой ему делать вывод - идти на электричку, или нет, или впасть в кому?


От многих причин и знаний. не связанных с знанием расписания будет зависеть порядок его дальнейших действований. Поэтому его действование никак не будет зависеть с ложным его знанием о расписании, но будет в условиях отсутствия знания о нем зависеть от многих иных знаний и желаний (знания, как узнать расписание; желания не подвергаться рискам мерзнуть на перроне; боязни пропустить занятия; знания о том. что занятия в институте можно отложить до момента узнавания расписания или во имя более важного....). Если ничего не выдумывать, а просто непредвзято наблюдать, то мы не обнаружим в этом случае действия, зависящего от его неверного знания о расписании, но обнаружим зависимость от знания об отсутствии знания о расписании (поиск и желание узнать). Ложное знание не может стать причиной поиска истинного знания. А вот знание о том. что таковое на тот или иной предмет отсутствует, может стать источником мотива обретения истинного знания. Методологически, в отличии от Вас, я готов рассматривать знание лишь в том случае, когда таковое причинно предопределяет действие, с ним связанное.




> Очевидно он должен затормозиться или впасть в кому, это достойное действие из "не знаю". Если же он идёт на поезд или не идёт (идёт домой), то вот тут и возникло ложное знание.


Если студент не идет на электричку, то это обусловлено не его личным ложным знанием о расписании, а истинным знанием о минимизации своих рисков от прихода на электричку не в то время. И вот именно здесь в методологии оценок результатов действий я нахожу с Вами расхождение. Поэтому возврат домой или не поход на перрон я рассматриваю как верное действие, основанное на истинном знании о рисках в условиях отсутствия знания о расписании. На мой взгляд слишком принципиально важно понимать, какое именно знание обусловливает какое именно действие, чтобы судить о его цели и успешности. В противном случае легко впасть в ошибочное представление, что я таковым и оцениваю.

Не существование чего-либо совершенно очевидно ничего (никакого действия или работы) породить не может. Поэтому я вполне понимаю то желание доказать, что незнание - это всегда не просто несуществование знания, а именно ошибочное знание. Однако, мой опыт показывает, что отсутствие знания есть, как есть отсутствие жизни или отсутствие кофеина в кофе - не ложный или испорченный кофеин, а именно его отсутствие.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот это действие я называю актом свободной воли.
> Обращая свой ум к объекту рассмотрения, всякий человек находится вне какого-либо принуждения. Это совершенно свободное действие.


Это не верно. Любое обращение омраченного ума к любому объекту находится в прямой зависимости от ограниченного чувственного восприятия, а посему остается зависимым от омрачений, не свободным и даже возникающим или прекращающимся "под диктовку" сознания уха, сознания глаза, сознания... Поэтому не всякий и не всегда. Лишь в условиях освобождения от омрачений (ложных знаний, привычек, жажды...) можно говорить о свободном обращении ума к чему-либо по своей собственной инициативе.

Вот пример свободных людей и работы их умов. Психологический тест:
1) молодой человек подходит по очереди к прохожим на улице и дружелюбно просит показать, что у того лежит в сумке. Из множества прохожих не находится практически ни одного, кто готов удовлетворить его просьбу.
2) тот же молодой человек, но одетый в униформу (нелепая красная фуражка типа фуражки швейцара гостиницы и синий камзол с металлическими пуговицами) просит каждого встретившегося ему прохожего показать, что у того лежит в сумке. Не нашлось ни одного прохожего, кто отказал бы ему в его просьбе.

Вопрос, насколько свободны умы участвовавших в эксперименте прохожих от раболепия перед "лампасами" или страхов перед "такими же, как они сами"? На что обращены умы прохожих в первом и во втором случае и почему так уж по-разному, раз всегда одинаково свободно?

Я данный пример рассматриваю как отличный эксперимент по выявлению подверженности "дресс-кодированию", тут уж о свободе ума говорить не приходится.

----------


## Zom

> А "другая сторона" где описана?
> Где указывается причина возникновения виджа?


Например, в Упанисса сутте. И не только в ней, есть и другие, но сейчас не припомню.
А вот оттуда:

"Знание уничтожения загрязнений имеет своё поддерживающее условие, я говорю вам, оно не без поддерживающего условия. И что является поддерживающим условием знания уничтожения загрязнений? "Освобождение" - вот что нужно ответить.

И что является причиной... освобождения? Бесстрастие..
И что является причиной бесстрастия? Устранение очарованности...
И что является причиной устранения очарованности? Знание и видение вещей такими, какие они есть на самом деле...
И что является причиной знания и видения [..]...? Сосредоточение...
И что является причиной сосредоточения? Счастье...
И что является причиной счастья? Успокоение...
И что является причиной успокоения? Восторг...
И что является причиной восторга? Радость...
И что является причиной радости? Вера...
И что является причиной веры? Страдание...

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel277.html

----------


## Dron

> всеведением мы обладаем потенциально, как и вода потенциально чиста


конечно. И это не делает грязь не грязью.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> конечно. И это не делает грязь не грязью.


верно.
С точки зрения грязи, нет ничего кроме грязи. 
С точки зрения воды, грязь её никогда не изменяла, не изменит и очищение.

----------


## Dron

> верно.
> С точки зрения грязи, нет ничего кроме грязи.


если грязь осознает себя как грязь, то это уже не грязь

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> если грязь осознает себя как грязь, то это уже не грязь


вам виднее )
я правда не очень понимаю. если нищий осознаёт, что он нищий, то он уже не нищий, а например богач? это как?

----------


## Dron

не надо отрываться от контекста, мы же про познание

Ложное познание не может видеть ложное познание, иначе оно станет верным.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> не надо отрываться от контекста, мы же про познание
> 
> Ложное познание не может видеть ложное познание, иначе оно станет верным.


да какая разница. То, что мы видим, что мы страдаем, например от болезни, и понимаем, что больны, не делает нас здоровыми. 
Или ещё ближе: пусть некий буддист делает практику, и в какой то момент понимает, что он её понимал неверно - от этого он не получит автоматически верное понимание. Можно даже сменить одно неверное знание на другое неверное, такое сплошь и рядом.

----------


## Dron

не, я только про познание. Как и в буддизме эта аналогия применяется. Не расширяйте.

----------


## Dron

> Или ещё ближе: пусть некий буддист делает практику, и в какой то момент понимает, что он её понимал неверно - от этого он не получит автоматически верное понимание.


он получил верное понимание, что делал практику неверно.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> он получил верное понимание, что делал практику неверно.


от этого понимания его *практика* не становится верной. 
впрочем вдаваться в спекуляции о метафоре мне, если честно, скучновато. она была не об этом.
спасибо за внимание Dron

----------


## Сергей Хос

В контексте этой беседы, хочу привести характеристику действия клеш, данную Далай-ламой в книге THE UNIVERSE IN A SINGLE ATOM:

The original Tibetan term for affliction, _nyonmong_, and its Sanskrit equivalent, _klesha_, connote something that afflicts from within. A key characteristic of these mental states is their effect in creating disturbance and a loss of self-control, when they arise, we *tend to lose our freedom to act in accordance with our aspirations* and become caught in a distorted mind-set.

Тибетский термин, обозначающий вредоносный аффект, _нйомонг_ (тиб. nyon mong) и его санскритский эквивалент _клеша_, этимологически означают «нечто, причиняющее внутреннее мучение». Главной характеристикой этих состояний психики является способность при своем возникновении вызывать беспокойство и потерю самоконтроля; в результате их действия *мы теряем свободу поступать согласно своим намерениям*, а наше мировосприятие искажается.

Я по-прежнему считаю, что в буддийской психологии имеется очень отчетливое понимание разницы между свободой и несвободой воли-намерений.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> we *tend to lose our freedom to act*
> 
> Я по-прежнему считаю, что в буддийской психологии имеется очень отчетливое понимание разницы между свободой и несвободой воли-намерений.


Ну, не более, как фигура речи. Как можно тут примышлять некую самостийную свободу воли, ну что Вы, ей-богу! Есть клеши--есть наклонность к глупому поведению. Нет клеш--нет наклонности. Чё тут спорить-то.

----------


## Dron

> от этого понимания его *практика* не становится верной. 
> впрочем вдаваться в спекуляции о метафоре мне, если честно, скучновато. она была не об этом.
> спасибо за внимание Dron


не утверждал, что становится
в буддизме метафора именно о сознании
я не заради спасиба

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть клеши--есть наклонность к глупому поведению. Нет клеш--нет наклонности. Чё тут спорить-то.


Если бы все мотивации происходили исключительно из клеш, то есть были бы полностью обусловленными, с устранением клеш существо погружалось бы в полное бездействие.
По-моему, это совершенно очевидно, и чо тут спорить, правда непонятно.




> Ну, не более, как фигура речи. Как можно тут примышлять некую самостийную свободу воли


А уж куда девать в этом случае "самостийность" - пусть придумают те, для кого это актуально.
В конце концов, каждый волен сам для себя решать, что для него фигура речи, а что - значимое сообщение.

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну все бы было так смешно, если бы не идеи о всезнании Будды. А вот в этих условиях вполне уместно заявление о том, что Будда знал, на какой электричке и когда студент практически уедет в институт, а студент даже расписания не знает, а лишь метод его познания. 
> 
> Если моя мысль не понятна, то я имею в виду представление о том, что Будда обрел некое абсолютное верное знание обо всем, а не верный метод обретения истинного знания. Вот тут уж никак без линейной детерминированности всего происходящего не обойтись - тотальная мировая судьба, с базой данных всех событий прошлого и настоящего в уме Будды.


Мне кажется что всезнание Будды может ограничиватся тем что он может узнать все следствия определеных причин. Будда может узнать потенциал конкретного человека, и соответствено Будда может непогрешимо знать как конкретный человек поведет в конкретной ситуации. Даже это тоже устраняет свободу воли. Человек поведет именно так а не иначе, а поэтому Будда может это непогрешимо знать. Причем всезнание должно присутствовать в потенциале, никому не нужно его знать чтоб все случилось таким то образом.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если бы все мотивации происходили исключительно из клеш, то есть были бы полностью обусловленными, с устранением клеш существо погружалось бы в полное бездействие.


А с другой стороны, после устранения корня клеш и отрабатывания неблагой кармы существо неминуемо погружается в нирвану. И что его двигает там, в нирване, для Пути несущественно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А с другой стороны, после устранения корня клеш и отрабатывания неблагой кармы существо неминуемо погружается в нирвану. И что его двигает там, в нирване, для Пути несущественно.


Это воззрение хинаяны. В махаяне все иначе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это воззрение хинаяны. В махаяне все иначе.


Принцип един, его понимают по-разному.
То, на что я указал, признают все школы, только в нирвану и сансару вкладывают разный смысл. Бодхисаттва таки обретает Нирвану оттого, что он не достигает "нирваны".

----------


## Dron

> А с другой стороны, после устранения корня клеш и отрабатывания неблагой кармы существо неминуемо погружается в нирвану.


никакой "отработки неблагой кармы" в буддизме нет. Для нирваны достаточно устранения неведения. Будь ты хоть Мао Дзедун, без неведения карма плод не даст.

----------


## AlexТ

> никакой "отработки неблагой кармы" в буддизме нет. Для нирваны достаточно устранения неведения. Будь ты хоть Мао Дзедун, без неведения карма плод не даст.


Правильно. Ангулимала убил 999 человек, но когда он встретил Будду, стал монахом, и в конце концов Архатом, то он устранил 99.9% неблагой каммы которая бы была если бы он не стал святым.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> никакой "отработки неблагой кармы" в буддизме нет. Для нирваны достаточно устранения неведения. Будь ты хоть Мао Дзедун, без неведения карма плод не даст.


Есть всё-таки последствия прежнего неблагого поведения. Это я и имел в виду под отработкой. В приниципе, можно говорить, что и одно искоренение неведения приводит в нирвану. Но к трём аваранам карму относят наравне с джнея/клеша.

Собственно, вопрос у меня вот в чем: какое значение наше понимание свободы воли имеет для следования по 8БП? Каким бы ни было наше умозрительное понимание об этой воле, наш ум продолжает функционировать, этого не отнимешь.

----------


## Zom

> Каким бы ни было наше умозрительное понимание об этой воле, наш ум продолжает функционировать, этого не отнимешь.


И - что очень важно - не просто продолжает функционировать, а постоянно тут и там делает так называемый "свободный выбор" -)

----------


## Сергей Хос

На любопытное место наткнулся в Абидармакоше (карика 37):

Звук не порождается созреванием (действия)
- Почему?
- Потому что производится по желанию.

И примечание Рудого:
Согласно вайбхашике, звук не является результатом кармического действия. Этот тезис обосновывается тем, что звук (точнее, речь) всегда вызывается волитивным актом (ihatah) и, следовательно, *не может быть результатом кармического действия (кармических причин? -СХ), которое не оставляет места для свободы воли*.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Этот тезис обосновывается тем, что звук (точнее, речь) всегда вызывается волитивным актом (ihatah) и, следовательно, *не может быть результатом кармического действия (кармических причин? -СХ), которое не оставляет места для свободы воли*.[/COLOR]


Какова логика! четана, будучи "свободной волей", "движущей силой сознания" и т.п., парадоксальным образом порождает карму, т.е. деяния, плоды которых ограничивают в какой-то мере свободу.
Но в то же время, камму кое-где сутры приравнивают к четане.
Без полбутылки диалектики не разберешься...

----------


## Сергей Хос

Рудой вот разобрался. Хотя кто знает, мтожет и не без...

----------


## Zom

> Этот тезис обосновывается тем, что звук (точнее, речь) всегда вызывается волитивным актом (ihatah)


Кстати не всегда так - часто люди говорят совершенно неосмысленно, без всякого намерения, особо когда под шафе. У многих бывает "напевается песенка" во время занятия чем-либо, что делается ими совершенно неосознанно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати не всегда так - часто люди говорят совершенно неосмысленно, без всякого намерения, особо когда под шафе. У многих бывает "напевается песенка" во время занятия чем-либо, что делается ими совершенно неосознанно.


Абхидхармист это отнес бы к звукам, но не к речи (которая является деянием по определению).

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.01.2011), Сергей Хос (27.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну да. Можно ведь еще, я извиняюсь, пукнуть.

----------


## Zom

> Абхидхармист это отнес бы к звукам, но не к речи (которая является деянием по определению).


Неосознанно человек напевает именно слова песни, а не обязательно издаёт какие-то неясные звуки. А это - речь.

----------


## Топпер

> На любопытное место наткнулся в Абидармакоше (карика 37):
> 
> Звук не порождается созреванием (действия)
> - Почему?
> - Потому что производится по желанию.
> 
> И примечание Рудого:
> Согласно вайбхашике, звук не является результатом кармического действия. Этот тезис обосновывается тем, что звук (точнее, речь) всегда вызывается волитивным актом (ihatah) и, следовательно, *не может быть результатом кармического действия (кармических причин? -СХ), которое не оставляет места для свободы воли*.


Всё правильно.

----------

Сергей Хос (28.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какова логика! четана, будучи "свободной волей", "движущей силой сознания" и т.п., парадоксальным образом порождает карму, т.е. деяния, плоды которых ограничивают в какой-то мере свободу.


Слышали такое понятие: "свободы и условия, присущие человеческому рождению"?
Тоже ведь, между прочим, парадоксальным образом порождение кармы.
Наверное, карма - это не совсем то, что принято о ней думать.
Мы, собственно,встречаемся с ней как с обстоятельствами, приходящими из прошлого и создающими арену, на которой в настоящем осуществляется свободный выбор, создающий причины для будущего.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На любопытное место наткнулся в Абидармакоше (карика 37):
> 
> Звук не порождается созреванием (действия)
> - Почему?
> - Потому что производится по желанию.
> 
> И примечание Рудого:
> Согласно вайбхашике, звук не является результатом кармического действия. Этот тезис обосновывается тем, что звук (точнее, речь) всегда вызывается волитивным актом (ihatah) и, следовательно, *не может быть результатом кармического действия (кармических причин? -СХ), которое не оставляет места для свободы воли*.


Сам по себе звук - нет. А содержание речи - да.




> Слышали такое понятие: "свободы и условия, присущие человеческому рождению"?
> Тоже ведь, между прочим, парадоксальным образом порождение кармы.


А чего тут парадоксального? Причинно-следственная связь, как обычно.




> Наверное, карма - это не совсем то, что принято о ней думать.


Ключевая проблема в "принято думать" - носителем двойственного восприятия.

Пробуждение, это тоже не то, что ПРИНЯТО ДУМАТЬ :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Чем желание отличается от созревания действия?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чем желание отличается от созревания действия?


Созревание действия - это плод кармы другими словами.
То есть те обстоятельства, в которых мы себя обнаруживаем как в данности.
А желание - это осознанное (с разной степенью сознательности) намерение.

Тут важно то, что самоосознавание (samavedana) сопровождает каждый акт сознания. Собственно, этот фактор и обеспечивает сохранение памяти.
Но atmagraha, "концептуальное схватывание собственного Я" - это совершенно другое.

Самоосознавание не обязательно является эгоцентрацией. И именно оно лежит в основе намерния.

В этом смысле и можно говорить о "свободе воли": намерение опирается на самоосознавание, которое в основе своей безсамостно.

По крайней мере  я так понимаю этот отрывок изВасубандхи и комментарий Рудого.

----------


## Won Soeng

Пусть так, но в чем отличие намерения от плода кармы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пусть так, но в чем отличие намерения от плода кармы?


В том, что это разные вещи,они разведены и по смыслу и во времени.
Намерение не является результатом кармы.
А вот плод кармы является результатом действия, совершенного из намерения.
При этом ненамеренные действия не создают карму.
Но в человеческом мире о совершенно ненамеренных действиях можно говоиить только в случае полностью бессознательного, лишенного разма существа, идиота в клиническом смысле.
А вот животные не создают карму действием, поскольку у них отсутствует самоосознавание, и, соответственно, свобода.
Поэтому в буддизме и говорится, что вступление на Путь возможно лишь в человеческом мире, там, где есть самаведана, а вместе с ней и свобода выбора.

----------


## Won Soeng

Но "ненамеренные" действия происходят разве не обусловленно?
Я взял "ненамеренные" в кавычки по той причине, что полагаю их ненамеренность - иллюзией. Иначе говоря, в этот самый момент возникновения действия не памятуется момент возникновения намерения для этого действия.

Я не вижу разницы между намерением и обусловленностью действием (тела, ума и речи). Да, действительно, между обуславливающим действием и созреванием условий может быть очень много мгновений, опирающихся на другие созревающие действия.

Но признавать желание совершенно необусловленным я бы не стал. А потому не вижу особенной разницы.

----------


## Топпер

> Но признавать желание совершенно необусловленным я бы не стал. А потому не вижу особенной разницы.


Оно *частично обусловленно,* но не на 100%
Например, наше желание летать, как птица, обусловлено нашим телесным строением. Т.е. мы летать обычным образом не можем. Но можем купить билет на самолёт.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я не вижу разницы между намерением и обусловленностью действием (тела, ума и речи).


Я понимаю, что Вы не видите, но здесь уж ничего не поделаешь, к сожалению: интроспекция, аднака. Точто так же, как и с умом вообще: некоторые не видят, некоторые видят. Говорят "Нету ума никакого". Ну что тут поделаешь? Выводом это не дается, только прямым восприятием.

Рудой, например, видит, и усматривает признаки того, что это видел и автор Абидармы.
Я тоже вижу.
А Вы - нет. Это нормально.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Оно *частично обусловленно,* но не на 100%
> Например, наше желание летать, как птица, обусловлено нашим телесным строением. Т.е. мы летать обычным образом не можем. Но можем купить билет на самолёт.


Я все еще не понимаю. Частично обусловлено - почему не полностью? Мы хотели родиться в этом мире, мы в нем родились, со всеми желаниями, часть из которых в целом противоречива и не совместима. В чем хотя бы частичная необусловленность?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я понимаю, что Вы не видите, но здесь уж ничего не поделаешь, к сожалению: интроспекция, аднака. Точто так же, как и с умом вообще: некоторые не видят, некоторые видят. Говорят "Нету ума никакого". Ну что тут поделаешь? Выводом это не дается, только прямым восприятием.
> 
> Рудой, например, видит, и усматривает признаки того, что это видел и автор Абидармы.
> Я тоже вижу.
> А Вы - нет. Это нормально.


Ну почему же, я говорю, что вижу в этом иллюзию, заблуждение. То есть я понимаю, как можно так заблуждаться. Поэтому и спрашиваю о том, что может поколебать уверенность в этой иллюзии.

----------


## Топпер

> Я все еще не понимаю. Частично обусловлено - почему не полностью?


Потому, что тогда мы были бы просто автоматами, действующими исключительно под воздействием входных условий. В этом случае достижение Ниббаны либо было бы полностью невозможным, либо напротив все автоматически  её достигнут.



> Мы хотели родиться в этом мире, мы в нем родились, со всеми желаниями, часть из которых в целом противоречива и не совместима. В чем хотя бы частичная необусловленность?


В свободе выбора.

----------


## AndyZ

> В свободе выбора.


По моему мнению, вся свобода выбора уже обусловлена нашей кармой. Если человек всегда поступает определенным образом, то откуда взятся другому поведению или другому выбору? Только если что-то повлияет на его поведение извне. Например, человек не сможет просто так стать "добрым" в один момент. Что-то должно произойти для этого. Т.е. это действие обусловлено.

----------


## Zom

В частичной необусловленности есть один баг - а именно, что-либо не может быть только "частично обусловленным" - здесь внутреннее противоречие на мой взгляд. Это как бы оно зависит от всего, но всё же есть в нём нечто независимое, то есть ни от чего не зависимое. Обычно люди это и понимают под "я" - Мой выбор, и т.д. И как раз этот "независимый нюанс" архаты-то и устраняют (почему новой каммы и не копят больше - ни плохой, ни хорошей, ни нейтральной).

----------


## Топпер

> По моему мнению, вся свобода выбора уже обусловлена нашей кармой.


Вы неправильно понимаете. Будда такому не учил. Он говорил, что если бы всё было обусловлено нашей каммой, то люди от каммы были бы убийцами или ворами и не имели бы возможности выбраться из этого состояния.



> Если человек всегда поступает определенным образом, то откуда взятся другому поведению или другому выбору? Только если что-то повлияет на его поведение извне. Например, человек не сможет просто так стать "добрым" в один момент. Что-то должно произойти для этого. Т.е. это действие обусловлено.


Обусловлено чем?

----------


## Топпер

> В частичной необусловленности есть один баг - а именно, что-либо не может быть только "частично обусловленным" - здесь внутреннее противоречие на мой взгляд. Это как бы оно зависит от всего, но всё же есть в нём нечто независимое, то есть ни от чего не зависимое.


Да, есть.



> Обычно люди это и понимают под "я" - Мой выбор, и т.д.


я здесь ни при чём. Соответственно устранение архатами также.

----------


## Zom

Чаще всего причём - в том смысле что люди считают, что именно независимое личностное постоянное "я" имеет функцию "свободного выбора" (как раз потому, что это самое я-душа ни от чего не зависит, потому и выбор всегда свободный, спонтанный и ничем никогда не определяемый, "такой, как *я* того пожелает").

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну почему же, *я говорю, что вижу в этом иллюзию*, заблуждение. То есть я понимаю, как можно так заблуждаться. Поэтому и спрашиваю о том, что может поколебать уверенность в этой иллюзии.


В чем "в этом"?

----------


## AndyZ

> Вы неправильно понимаете. Будда такому не учил. Он говорил, что если бы всё было обусловлено нашей каммой, то люди от каммы были бы убийцами или ворами и не имели бы возможности выбраться из этого состояния.


Правильно, но чтобы убийца стал хорошим для этого должно что-то произойти. Например, этот убийца увидит, как может поступать праведный человек, или услышит проповедь Т.е. что-то должно его подтолкнуть к переменам.




> Обусловлено чем?


Обусловлено каким-либо действием, событием и т.д. которое и заставит задуматься этого убийцу о своем поведении.

----------


## Топпер

> Чаще всего причём - в том смысле что люди считают, что именно независимое личностное постоянное "я" имеет функцию "свободного выбора" (как раз потому, что это самое я-душа ни от чего не зависит, потому и выбор всегда свободный, спонтанный и ничем никогда не определяемый, "такой, как *я* того пожелает").


Тут ничего не могу сказать. Что считают люди - это их мнения. Я про их мнения ничего не говорил.

----------


## Zom

> Правильно, но чтобы убийца стал хорошим для этого должно что-то произойти. Например, этот убийца увидит, как может поступать праведный человек, или услышит проповедь Т.е. что-то должно его подтолкнуть к переменам.


И вот это как раз и означает, что не только наши прошлые действия влияют на теперешний выбор. Внешние обстоятельства тоже влияют (как то убийца видит как другой кого-то пощадил и т.д)

----------


## Топпер

> Правильно, но чтобы убийца стал хорошим для этого должно что-то произойти. Например, этот убийца увидит, как может поступать праведный человек, или услышит проповедь Т.е. что-то должно его подтолкнуть к переменам.


Да, может. 
А может и без всяких проповедей и встреч с праведными людьми.
И как правильно чуть выше заметил Зом, этот пример иллюстрирует, что не всё от каммы.



> Обусловлено каким-либо действием, событием и т.д. которое и заставит задуматься этого убийцу о своем поведении.


Обусловленность означает 100% детерминированность реакции или не стопроцентность?

Если бы реакция была на 100% детерминирована, то все убийцы услышавшие проповедь стали бы буддистами. Но такого не происходит.

----------


## Zom

На самом деле в суттах есть утверждение, что воля - аничча. А раз аничча, то и обусловлена.

----------


## Топпер

> На самом деле в суттах есть утверждение, что воля - аничча. А раз аничча, то и обусловлена.


В том смысле, что её возникновение и прекращение обусловлено. Это естественно. Однако сама обусловленность ничего не говорит о свободе воли. Это понятия разных категорий. Да и я, в данном случае, говорю скорее о европейском понимании термина "свобода воли".

----------


## Zom

Скажем так - в буддизме вообще нет такого понятия как "свобода воли" -) Оно попросту не рассматривается Буддой. Быть может, он на такой вопрос, если его ему задавали, молчал -)

----------


## AndyZ

> Обусловленность означает 100% детерминированность реакции или не стопроцентность?
> 
> Если бы реакция была на 100% детерминирована, то все убийцы услышавшие проповедь стали бы буддистами. Но такого не происходит.


Я подразумеваю совокупности всех предыдущих событий, которые на 100% детерминируют наше поведение. Т.е. одна проповедь может и не изменит, а вот 100 проповедей могут что-то изменить. Более того, если например у человека шизофрения, то никакие проповеди не помогут, и это то же на 100% определено кармой или предыдущими событиями.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обусловленность означает 100% детерминированность реакции или не стопроцентность?


Здесь мы обнаруживаем три фактора.

Фактор первый, прямая обусловленность результатов действия. То, что происходит в близких относительно текущего момента сознания будущих моментах. Обусловлен не один момент, а их множество.

Фактор второй, косвенная обусловленность результатов действия. То, что происходит вследствие возникновения обусловленных этим моментом сознания будущих моментов сознания. Поскольку они обусловлены и возникают и в них есть действия, которые обусловлены.

Наконец, фактор третий, дополнительная обусловленность результатов действия. То, что происходит вследствие обусловленности другими прошлыми моментами сознания, не текущим.

Поэтому обусловленность любого момента сознания всегда на 100%, однако, поскольку и сами условия распределены во множестве прошлых моментах сознания, так же, как и плоды распределены во множестве будущих моментов сознания, то при этом некоторые семена могут не созреть (т.е. может вообще больше не возникнуть условий для возникновения моментов сознания, опирающихся на эту карму).

----------

AndyZ (28.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В чем "в этом"?





> Я не вижу разницы между намерением и обусловленностью действием (тела, ума и речи).


Когда кто-то говорит, что есть какое-то ненамеренное действие, я вижу в этом заблуждение, иллюзию. И утверждаю, что нет всего лишь памятования момента сознания созревшего намерения.

----------


## AndyZ

> Скажем так - в буддизме вообще нет такого понятия как "свобода воли" -) Оно попросту не рассматривается Буддой. Быть может, он на такой вопрос, если его ему задавали, молчал -)


"Свобода воли" это один из камней преткновения философов всех времен. Никто еще не пришел к единому мнению по этому вопросу. Это же на аксиома как 2+2. Я считаю, что этот вопрос не решится никогда.

И правильно делал, что молчал. Такие вопросы только плодят многочисленные страницы на будийских и др. форумах  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Я подразумеваю совокупности всех предыдущих событий, которые на 100% детерминируют наше поведение. Т.е. одна проповедь может и не изменит, а вот 100 проповедей могут что-то изменить. Более того, если например у человека шизофрения, то никакие проповеди не помогут, и это то же на 100% определено кармой или предыдущими событиями.


А предыдущие события чем определены?




> Наконец, фактор третий, дополнительная обусловленность результатов действия. То, что происходит вследствие обусловленности другими прошлыми моментами сознания, не текущим.


Чем обусловлены прошлые моменты сознания?

----------


## AndyZ

> А предыдущие события чем определены?


Этот поток бесконечен. Так же как и споры на эту тему. За сим, эту тему для себя и закрываю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И утверждаю, что нет всего лишь памятования момента сознания созревшего намерения.


Наверное, все же не памятования, а восприятия.

Так вот:
1) Если намерение приходит из прошлого как созревший плод предыдущих причин, и с абсолютной неизбежностью порождает некое совершенно определенное действие как свое следствие (а именно такая схема полностью исключает всякую свободу), то освобождение из цепи причинности = обретение состояния Будды, вообще было бы невозможно.

2) Если все намерения и действия не порождаются новым пониманием из свободы (как творческий акт), а предопределены предыдущими приинами, то Будда, исчерпавший в себе кармически причины, вообще не мог бы ни действовать, ни познавать.

3) Да и обычные ЖС не могли бы познавать, поскольку познание всегда есть творческий акт создания смыслов собственным усилием разума. Но это так, к слову.

Ну и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> Этот поток бесконечен.


Именно. Соответственно самые первые условия, которые влияют на всё остальное, даже теоретически не могут быть найдены и просчитаны. Будда говорил, что начало сансары и соответственно живых существ не могут быть найдены. Это внесёт в нашу систему некий даже теоретически не просчитываемый коэффициент "Х" который, по сути, и будет той самой свободой воли.

----------

AndyZ (28.01.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Это внесёт в нашу систему некий даже теоретически не просчитываемый коэффициент "Х" который, по сути, и будет той самой свободой воли.


И в этом случае нужно отметить, что этот коэффициент стремится к нулю. То есть из 100% свободы выбора, у нас по факту выходит выбора 0,0000 в минус чёрти какой степени ))) То есть другими словами, можно этим принебречь.

----------


## Топпер

> И в этом случае нужно отметить, что этот коэффициент стремится к нулю. То есть из 100% свободы выбора, у нас по факту выходит выбора 0,0000 в минус чёрти какой степени ))) То есть другими словами, можно этим принебречь.


Да, конечно, оно будет мал. С этим я и не спорил, когда говорил, о частичной обусловленности.  Но он всё же не равен нулю. И этот коэффициент может стать той самой последней соломенкой, которая, как известно, ломает хребет слону.

Да и не уверен, что им можно так уж пренебречь, учитывая всю сложность каммических связей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чем обусловлены прошлые моменты сознания?


Так же - прошлыми моментами сознания. Сансара безначальна. Хотя чисто логически даже этот тезис о безначальности довольно избыточен. Просто потому, что причины таковости не объясняются.

----------


## Zom

> Да, конечно, оно будет мал. С этим я и не спорил, когда говорил, о частичной обусловленности. Но он всё же не равен нулю. И этот коэффициент может стать той самой последней соломенкой, которая, как известно, ломает хребет слону.


Так слону хребет может сломать и не свобода воли ,)

----------


## Топпер

> Так слону хребет может сломать и не свобода воли ,)


Да уж..... против жизненных фактов не попрёшь  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Именно. Соответственно самые первые условия, которые влияют на всё остальное, даже теоретически не могут быть найдены и просчитаны. Будда говорил, что начало сансары и соответственно живых существ не могут быть найдены. Это внесёт в нашу систему некий даже теоретически не просчитываемый коэффициент "Х" который, по сути, и будет той самой свободой воли.


Ну, в этом смысле непамятуемое можно полагать этим фактором Х независимо от того, можно ли вспомнить начало сансары или нет  :Smilie: 

Но тем не менее, в этот самый момент - можно ли определить все опоры его возникновения без исключений?

----------


## Топпер

> Так же - прошлыми моментами сознания. Сансара безначальна. Хотя чисто логически даже этот тезис о безначальности довольно избыточен. Просто потому, что причины таковости не объясняются.


Собственно я чуть выше об этом уже написал.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И в этом случае нужно отметить, что этот коэффициент стремится к нулю. То есть из 100% свободы выбора, у нас по факту выходит выбора 0,0000 в минус чёрти какой степени ))) То есть другими словами, можно этим принебречь.


Есть разные моменты. Есть моменты обусловленные жестко, есть моменты, где жестко обусловлен один из выборов, а есть моменты, в которых обусловленность действий очень мала. Ничтожна. Но - не отсутствует полностью. Поскольку каждый момент сознания содержит неудовлетворенность и ему на смену приходит следующий. Пока не будет нейтрализована вообще любая жажда и не возникнет неведения для возникновения следующего момента сознания. Паранирвана.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На основании вышесказанного.

Значит, получается так:

Воля, - это то, что предшествует выбору любого действия.Воля. думаю, это просто энергетический импульс, который приводит в движение любое действие. 

Любое наше действие в данный момент обусловлено предыдущей кармой. То, что было заложено, проявляется в данный момент. И оно проявится все равно, если будут условия, раз УЖЕ было заложено.

Карма - это выбор определенного действия(как неосознанно, так и осознанно). 

Поступать в силу кармы - означает, по-простому, поступать тем или иным образом, и последующее действие предершено, если нет осознанности. а если осознанность есть, то оно может быть осознано и изменено. 

Предыдущая карма уже обусловила наше действие в данный момент, и свобода воли(иными словами - свобода совершить тот или иной выбор , то, или иное действие) есть, но она не позволяет сделать выбор, необусловленный предыдущей кармой.

Выбор будет все равно в сторону определенного действия, только, возможно, немного варьироваться в деталях, в силу причин и условий.

В данный момент закладывается новая карма. Именно сейчас нарабатывается будущий обусловленный выбор. И только в этот момент можно заложить другого рода карму, выбрать другого рода действия. Через такой инструмент, как осознанность и понимание существования причинно-следственной связи.

Отсюда, свобода воли поступить так-то или так-то(сделать выбор),потенциально присутствует всегда. А свобода выбора закладывается только в данный момент.

Так правильно?

А теперь скажите о воле выбора для Пробужденного, плиз. Как это, по вашему мнению, у него работает?

----------


## Won Soeng

Любое действие осознанно в момент его возникновения. Но в следующие моменты может не быть памятования моментов, вследствие которых они возникают. Про такие моменты мы говорим, как про несознательные или ненамеренные. Но это вовсе не значит, что они необусловлены.

При этом, мы говорим о том, что нирвана - асанскрита дхарма. То есть необусловленная дхарма, не рождающаяся какими бы то ни было порывами. И это объясняется конкретными примерами. Например с кулаком. Для того, чтобы разжать сжатый кулак нужно перестать его сжимать. То есть не создавать новых порывов, а прекратить порождать уже действующие.

----------


## Zom

> Любое наше действие в данный момент обусловлено предыдущей кармой.


Да нет же, это неправильное утверждение. Читайте выше..

----------

Пема Дролкар (28.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да нет же, это неправильное утверждение. Читайте выше..


Я прочитал выше. Но не могу согласиться, поскольку аргументы неубедительны. Им можно верить, но я им не верю. Можете ли Вы привести пример необусловленного действия? 

Я знаю примеры действий без последствий. Я могу с сказать о действиях, последствия которых более не могут быть реализованы. Но я ничего не могу сказать о действиях, для которых нет причины.

----------


## Топпер

> Я знаю примеры действий без последствий. Я могу с сказать о действиях, последствия которых более не могут быть реализованы. Но я ничего не могу сказать о действиях, для которых нет причины.


Зом говорит о действиях, которые происхдят без причины в камме.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И вот это как раз и означает, что не только наши прошлые действия влияют на теперешний выбор. Внешние обстоятельства тоже влияют (как то убийца видит как другой кого-то пощадил и т.д)


Я не знаю, что такое "внешние обстоятельства". Для момента сознания нет внешних обстоятельств, все они - дхармы этого момента сознания. Они появились в этом моменте сознания намеренно, по причине внимания к ним. Эта намеренность может не памятоваться, но говорить о ненамеренности - неправильно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зом говорит о действиях, которые происхдят без причины в камме.


Не думаю, что необходимо разделять что-то на "мои" и "чужие" действия. Это нарушает принцип анатта.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Любое наше действие в данный момент обусловлено предыдущей кармой.


Из чего это следует?

"Действие" - это и есть карма, это одно и то же слово.
Поэтому вы сказали буквально следующее: любая карма в в данный момент обусловлена предыдущей кармой.
Но в таком случае откуда она берется, а главное - как исчезает на Пути?
То есть карма самопорождается и самоуничтожается?

----------


## Топпер

> Не думаю, что необходимо разделять что-то на "мои" и "чужие" действия. Это нарушает принцип анатта.


Нет. Не нарушает. От того, что вы не захотите признавать "я" и "другой" потоки сознания не станут одним потоком. Вы выпив водки не вызовете похмелье у другого.

----------


## Топпер

> Воля, - это то, что предшествует выбору любого действия.Воля. думаю, это просто энергетический импульс, который приводит в движение любое действие.


Воля - это четана. Одна из дхамм.



> Любое наше действие в данный момент обусловлено предыдущей кармой. То, что было заложено, проявляется в данный момент. И оно проявится все равно, если будут условия, раз УЖЕ было заложено.


Нет. Не любое. Есть действия крия, которые не порождают камму. Есть действия от каммы напрямую не зависящие. Например, движения стенок тонкого кишечника не обусловленны напрямую каммой.



> Карма - это выбор определенного действия(как неосознанно, так и осознанно).


Только осознанного!



> Предыдущая карма уже обусловила наше действие в данный момент, и свобода воли(иными словами - свобода совершить тот или иной выбор , то, или иное действие) есть, но она не позволяет сделать выбор, необусловленный предыдущей кармой.


Камма - только один из факторов, влияющих на ваш выбор.



> Выбор будет все равно в сторону определенного действия, только, возможно, немного варьироваться в деталях, в силу причин и условий.


Да, конечно. И этот коридор будет обусловлен каммой. В первую очередь, каммой рождения. Так у человека коридор в выборе действия очень широк. У кошки вариативность уже меньше. А у дождевого червя, влекомого инстинктами, его практически нет.



> А теперь скажите о воле выбора для Пробужденного, плиз. Как это, по вашему мнению, у него работает?


Его действия не обусловлены килесами. Соответсвтенно Пробуждённый не продуцирует новую камму. У него есть только крия - действия, исчерпывающие себя в момент производства и не производящие камма випаку.

----------

Won Soeng (29.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Не нарушает. От того, что вы не захотите признавать "я" и "другой" потоки сознания не станут одним потоком. Вы выпив водки не вызовете похмелье у другого.


Я уверен, что нарушает. И объясню почему.

Один выпил водки и он страдает, а не страдает другой - это совсем не обязательно вопрос обособленности потоков. Это разные потоки лишь по составу входящих моментов сознания. Если Вы сегодня выпьете водки Вы не будете пьяным всегда. 

Не так-то просто выразить мысль. В общем я ставлю под сомнению вопросы реальности времени. Все "другие" находятся в той же самой сантане. Потому что не один раз потоки сознания возникали и исчезали в одной локе. Все эти потоки принадлежат одной сантане. Но выглядят как взаимодействующие. При том что нет никаких "я" и "другой". Можно одну и ту же точку лабиринта посещать много раз, обнаруживая в ней множество пройденных потоков.

Это всего лишь модель. Способ задать вопрос - в чем разница между индивидуальным потоком сознания возникающим в локе много-много раз и разными потоками сознания, синхронно возникающими в определенном фрагменте локи и более в него не имеющих возможности вернуться. 

В конечном итоге я ставлю под сомнение вопрос существования самостоятельного времени какой-либо локи, в результате которой следующее перерождение несомненно возникает в самостоятельном будущем этой локи.

Слишком много самостей.
Я оперирую представлением фазового пространства моментов сознания. В них можно попадать снова и снова, как овод, который может кружить несколько раз в одной точке, потом совершать круги вокруг другой, потом вернуться к этой или улететь к третьей и т.п. Возникает этакий "жгут" из множества траекторий (в нелинейной динамике это называется бассейн аттрактора).

Не вижу необходимости ни во внешнем пространстве, ни во внешнем времени, ни во внешних других потоках, не являющихся просто близкими траекториями, вместе образующими локу, со множественными "возвращениями" во времени.

Вы можете критиковать такую модель за умозрительность, однако, я сейчас не знаю способа к ней придраться.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Не любое. Есть действия крия, которые не порождают камму. Есть действия от каммы напрямую не зависящие. Например, движения стенок тонкого кишечника не обусловленны напрямую каммой.


Я не согласен с этим примером, как с примером не обусловленности каммой. Тонкий кишечник - очень обусловленный механизм. Само рождение в теле развивающемся таким образом - и есть карма, создающая якобы не обусловленные движения стенок тонкого кишечника. Можно оговариваться о прямом и непрямом действии кармы, однако, мне видится механизм действия кармы не разделяющимся на прямое и непрямое действие. 

Вся эта вселенная, во всех деталях, как она видна из человеческого существования сконструирована множеством моментов сознания. Условно говоря, очень высокая плотность моментов сознания вокруг некоторых феноменов. Много-много внимания именно к такой вселенной. Очень сильно обусловленные проявления бесчисленных намерений прошлых моментов сознания.

----------


## Топпер

> Один выпил водки и он страдает, а не страдает другой - это совсем не обязательно вопрос обособленности потоков. Это разные потоки лишь по составу входящих моментов сознания. Если Вы сегодня выпьете водки Вы не будете пьяным всегда.


Если вы хотите рассмотреть это с т.з. дхамм, то здесь вообще сложно говорить о "другом". Есть только дхаммы нашего потока сознания, из которых мы предположительно конструируем другого.

Но с этой т.з. сложно обсуждать других ЖС. Поэтому обычно говорят с относительной т.з.



> Это всего лишь модель. Способ задать вопрос - в чем разница между индивидуальным потоком сознания возникающим в локе много-много раз и разными потоками сознания, синхронно возникающими в определенном фрагменте локи и более в него не имеющих возможности вернуться.


И локи нет с т.з. дхамм. А вы смешиваете абсолютный подход через дхаммы и отнсительный, с локами.



> Все "другие" находятся в той же самой сантане. Потому что не один раз потоки сознания возникали и исчезали в одной локе. Все эти потоки принадлежат одной сантане. Но выглядят как взаимодействующие. При том что нет никаких "я" и "другой". Можно одну и ту же точку лабиринта посещать много раз, обнаруживая в ней множество пройденных потоков.


Какая-то по адвайтистски выглядит. С самоомрачённым и самоиграющим Брахманом.

----------

Won Soeng (29.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не согласен с этим примером, как с примером не обусловленности каммой. Тонкий кишечник - очень обусловленный механизм. Само рождение в теле развивающемся таким образом - и есть карма, создающая якобы не обусловленные движения стенок тонкого кишечника. Можно оговариваться о прямом и непрямом действии кармы, однако, мне видится механизм действия кармы не разделяющимся на прямое и непрямое действие.


В таком случае и камень, подброшенный вверх, падал бы вниз из-за действия какой-то каммы. Но он падает вниз из-за силы тяжести. А стенки кишечника движутся в соответствии со своим ритмом. Есть еда - проталкивают. Нет - не проталкивают. От каммы напрямую это не зависит. Зависит только обусловлено в том смысле, что само тело - продукт каммы.



> Вся эта вселенная, во всех деталях, как она видна из человеческого существования сконструирована множеством моментов сознания. Условно говоря, очень высокая плотность моментов сознания вокруг некоторых феноменов. Много-много внимания именно к такой вселенной. Очень сильно обусловленные проявления бесчисленных намерений прошлых моментов сознания.


А в вашей вселенной я существую?

----------


## Won Soeng

Возможно это как-то выглядит, но как мне может помочь информация о том, как это выглядит? Я не планировал изучать философию адвайты, чтобы понять, похоже это или нет на взгляды, о которых я здесь пишу. Надеюсь, что если я ошибаюсь, то найдется аргумент, вбивающий в трещину несоответствия лом сомнений. Обычно мне везло, не приходилось ждать слишком долго. 

Почему с точки зрения дхамм нет локи? Разве не рассматриваются с точки зрения дхамм все миры, включая дхьяны?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В таком случае и камень, подброшенный вверх, падал бы вниз из-за действия какой-то каммы. Но он падает вниз из-за силы тяжести. А стенки кишечника движутся в соответствии со своим ритмом. Есть еда - проталкивают. Нет - не проталкивают. От каммы напрямую это не зависит. Зависит только обусловлено в том смысле, что само тело - продукт каммы.
> 
> А в вашей вселенной я существую?


В этой вселенной и меня-то не существует, и самой этой вселенной  :Smilie: 

Вы - это поток сознания очень схожий с потоком сознания, который есть я. Наши моменты сознания различаются, но имеют множество сходств. Поэтому мы наблюдаем множество сходных рупадхарм. Но тем не менее, я действительно считаю, что вся совокупность моментов сознания, определяющая эту локу включает в себя желание гравитации, в которой нечто взаимодействует притягиваясь друг к другу. Действительно, это все не зависит от намерений рожденных в этой жизни. Но это все зависит от бесчисленных потоков сознания намеренно создавших эту вселенную. Среди таких потоков и Брахма, и всяческие камадэвы и т.п.

----------


## Топпер

> Возможно это как-то выглядит, но как мне может помочь информация о том, как это выглядит? Я не планировал изучать философию адвайты, чтобы понять, похоже это или нет на взгляды, о которых я здесь пишу. Надеюсь, что если я ошибаюсь, то найдется аргумент, вбивающий в трещину несоответствия лом сомнений. Обычно мне везло, не приходилось ждать слишком долго.


А каковы основания считать, что есть "один", который попеременно становится разными людьми? Т.к. "некто" в один момент - это вы, пишущий сообщение, в другой момент - "я", отвечающий на него?
Т.е. на основании какого умозаключения вы приходите в к выводу, что есть "один"?
Если конечно я правильно понял вашу мысль.



> Почему с точки зрения дхамм нет локи? Разве не рассматриваются с точки зрения дхамм все миры, включая дхьяны?


А как вы можете говорить о мирах, когда вы имеете только набор дхамм составляющих ваш поток сознания? Ведь мир вам "видится" посредством дхамм. Конструируется из них. Лока - это получится некая фантомная картинка из видимого, слышимого и т.д.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 557. Да, спасибо. 

Я понимаю только, что совокупность факторов, поддерживающих карму, легко не делится на отдельные элементы. Точно также, как органы тела не существуют отдельно от тела, и в какой-то мере все тело находится под влиянием работы определенного органа. В этом и состоит трудность анализа. 



> движения стенок тонкого кишечника не обусловленны напрямую каммой.


 Напрямую не орбусловлены. Соответественно - обусловлены все-таки, хоть и не напрямую. 

И второе. Насколько я понимаю, чем сильнее представление о самосущем "Я", тем сильнее ввергающая карма, и тем меньше есть возможность сделать выбор, потому что меньше знание о возможных вариантах. Чаще всего, самсарные существа и не знают, что можно сделать какой-то выбор, они поступают именно в силу инстинктов( не только черви, но и люди тоже) Вариативность никак не влияет на правильный выбор.

Насчет того, что карма - это только осознанный выбор, не согласна. Или придется тогда разбирать, что такое осознанность. Есть, думаю, еще спонтанность в привычном действии, которая не опирается на осознанности и происходит автоматически.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы - это поток сознания очень схожий с потоком сознания, который есть я. Наши моменты сознания различаются, но имеют множество сходств. Поэтому мы наблюдаем множество сходных рупадхарм.


По мойму гораздо проще предположить, что рупа-дхаммы обуславливаются "внешним миром". Будда, собственно говоря, так и делал.



> Но тем не менее, я действительно считаю, что вся совокупность моментов сознания, определяющая эту локу включает в себя желание гравитации, в которой нечто взаимодействует притягиваясь друг к другу.


Будда такому не учил. Нет некой отдельной дхаммы "гравитация"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> "Действие" - это и есть карма, это одно и то же слово.
> Поэтому вы сказали буквально следующее: любая карма в в данный момент обусловлена предыдущей кармой.
> Но в таком случае откуда она берется, а главное - как исчезает на Пути?
> То есть карма самопорождается и самоуничтожается?


 Да, я полагаю, что движение к Пробуждению - постепенный процесс, и он начинается с полного ввержения предыдущей кармой в последующую(благую и неблагую)( когда существо поступает спонтанно, без обдумывания, по привычке) при наличии соответствующих условий, и постепенно это ослабляется через опору на Путь, и так до самого Пробуждения.

Откуда берется? - Из коренного неведенья.

Как исчезает? - Через осознанное изменение действий в определенном направлении(по искоренению неведенья). 

Карма самопорождаться и самоуничтожаться не может, потому что она все равно зависит от "деятеля", тоесть, чувствующего существа.

Ну, а насчет того, откуда берется страдающее существо и коренное неведенье - наверно это обсуждение для другой темы.

----------


## Топпер

> На 557. Да, спасибо. 
> 
> Я понимаю только, что совокупность факторов, поддерживающих карму, легко не делится на отдельные элементы. Точно также, как органы тела не существуют отдельно от тела, и в какой-то мере все тело находится под влиянием работы определенного органа. В этом и состоит трудность анализа.


Думаю даже, что во всей полноте такой анализ каммических плодов и невозможен для обычного человека.



> Напрямую не орбусловлены. Соответественно - обусловлены все-таки, хоть и не напрямую.


Это уже совсем другой расклад.
Получается, что обусловленность другими факторами может оказаться гораздо сильнее. Будда говорил, что на человека воздействуют четыре: уту, читта, камма, ахара. Т.е. и климат, и состояние ума, и камма и пища влияют. Соответственно нет полной детерминированности каммой.



> И второе. Насколько я понимаю, чем сильнее представление о самосущем "Я", тем сильнее ввергающая карма, и тем меньше есть возможность сделать выбор, потому что меньше знание о возможных вариантах. Чаще всего, самсарные существа и не знают, что можно сделать какой-то выбор, они поступают именно в силу инстинктов( не только черви, но и люди тоже) Вариативность никак не влияет на правильный выбор.


Например, если взять распространённое мнение о том, что рождение животным обусловленно тупостью, можно ли считать, что у тупого человека представление о "я" более сильные, чем у умного? Не знаю.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как исчезает? - Через осознанное изменение действий в определенном направлении (по искоренению неведенья).


Способность к осознанному изменению действий в определенном направлении - это и есть определение свободной воли.

----------

Пема Дролкар (29.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По мойму гораздо проще предположить, что рупа-дхаммы обуславливаются "внешним миром". Будда, собственно говоря, так и делал.
> 
> Будда такому не учил. Нет некой отдельной дхаммы "гравитация"


Мне - не проще. И я не верю в то, что Будда полагал "внешний мир" необусловленным всеми теми тремя неисчислимыми кальпами.

Да, гравитация, очевидно, не некая самостоятельная дхамма. Это весьма объемное понятие. Целый бассейн контуров моментов сознания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Способность к осознанному изменению действий в определенном направлении - это и есть определение свободной воли.


А вот с этой формулировкой я готов согласиться. Не в точности ее поддержу, но скажу, что действительно, обусловленность будущих моментов сознания в этом моменте сознания не предопределена на 100% 

Момент сознания есть внимание к некоторому объекту. Порой довольно сложному. И поддержание внимания к этому объекту во множестве моментов сознания происходит с разной степенью влечения. Где-то внимание устойчиво, где-то оно перемежается с вниманием к другим объектам. Есть моменты сознания, в которых внимание очень просторное. Есть моменты сознания, в которых внимание очень узкое.  Чем спокойнее ум, тем больше возможностей уйти с "привычной колеи" мыслей. Это не значит, что любой из моментов сознания не является при этом на 100% обусловленным. Это значит лишь, что нет совершенно детерминированной последовательности моментов сознания, узкой дорожки без малейшей степени свободы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Получается, что обусловленность другими факторами может оказаться гораздо сильнее. Будда говорил, что на человека воздействуют четыре: уту, читта, камма, ахара. Т.е. и климат, и состояние ума, и камма и пища влияют. Соответственно нет полной детерминированности каммой.


Хотелось бы продолжить рассуждение. Что значит климат? Что значит пища?
Обусловлен ли климат, и если да, то чем? Обусловлена ли пища, и если да, то чем? Я слышал о климате не просто как о температуре воздуха, влажности, давлении, силе ветра и осадках. И не просто как о временах года или времени суток. Так же и о пище я слышал не только как о продуктах питания для переваривания слюной, желудочным соком и желчью.

----------


## Топпер

> Хотелось бы продолжить рассуждение. Что значит климат? Что значит пища?
> Обусловлен ли климат, и если да, то чем? Обусловлена ли пища, и если да, то чем?


Наверное обусловлен. Но не нашей каммой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Например, если взять распространённое мнение о том, что рождение животным обусловленно тупостью, можно ли считать, что у тупого человека представление о "я" более сильные, чем у умного? Не знаю.


Я думаю, что тут воспринимающие способности все-таки играют роль, потому что умный человек более способен наблюдать и осознавать причинно-следственную связь. А, следовательно, он уже не может иметь представления о собственном "Я", как о чем-то, обладающем неизменными качествами. И он в состоянии менять свои действия осознанно.

Что касается тупости животного, то животные тоже обладают разными воспринимающими способностями. бывают умные и глупые животные. Умные тоже больше понимают причинно-следственную связь и лучше например, дрессируются. 

Думаю, тупость и ум - не влияют на рождение животным.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Способность к осознанному изменению действий в определенном направлении - это и есть определение свободной воли.


Да, но мне кажется, что это определение не свободной воли, а свободы выбора.

Насколько я понимаю, свободная воля потенциально присутствует при любом действии. Вопрос только, свободная воля  В ОТНОШЕНИИ ВЫБОРА ЧЕГО.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Наверное обусловлен. Но не нашей каммой.


Для меня лишь остается сомнительным вопросом обозначение кармы как "нашей" и "ненашей".

----------


## Нея

> Наверное обусловлен. Но не нашей каммой.


Слышал, что климат связан с общими чертами характера перерождающихся в этой местности существ. Резкие перепады температур (в частности, суточные) соответствуют порывистым нравам. Ровный климат соответствует менее буйным характерам. В пример приводился Афганистан.
Схожее говорилось и о рельефе местности.

----------

Доржик (31.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Для меня лишь остается сомнительным вопросом обозначение кармы как "нашей" и "ненашей".


Ок. можно сказать, что обусловлены не каммой.

----------


## Топпер

> Слышал, что климат связан с общими чертами характера перерождающихся в этой местности существ. Резкие перепады температур (в частности, суточные) соответствуют порывистым нравам. Ровный климат соответствует менее буйным характерам. В пример приводился Афганистан.
> Схожее говорилось и о рельефе местности.


Скорее ситуация обратная: в условиях, где жизнь тяжёлая, и люди резче.

----------

Нея (29.01.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ок. можно сказать, что обусловлены не каммой.


Но тогда возникает следующий вопрос о том, чем различаются камма и не камма.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скорее ситуация обратная: в условиях, где жизнь тяжёлая, и люди резче.


Я полагаю, что здесь взаимная обусловленность. Существо своими склонностями (привязанностями) ввергается в те условия, которые себе желает (полагает необходимыми для воплощения привязанностей)

----------


## Топпер

> Но тогда возникает следующий вопрос о том, чем различаются камма и не камма.


Примерно тем же, чем различается импульс и масса в физике.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Примерно тем же, чем различается импульс и масса в физике.


А я бы не сказал, что они различаются именно друг от друга. Лишь две ипостаси, характеристики материи, причем очень тесно связанные. 

Но, полагаю, я понимаю Вашу мысль. Условно говоря, разница в специфичности. Камма специфична именно для этого потока сознания, не камма для этого потока сознания неспецифична.

Но если мы вернемся к импульсу, то его специфичность для данного фрагмента материи - иллюзорна. То есть это вопрос относительного движения фрагментов,  обладающих неспецифической (универсальной) для каждого из фрагментов массой.

Поэтому проблема связи этого потока сознания и других потоков сознания остается нерешенной. Эти потоки находятся в пространстве одной сантаны, или их сантаны находятся в некотором общем внешнем пространстве, независимом от самих сантан?

Я полагаю первое. Все потоки моментов сознания - это одна единая сантана. Совсем ничего внешнего нет. Другой поток - это лишь виток моментов сознания в очень схожих конфигурациях дхарм, формирующих и пространство и время относительно этого пространства. То, что Вы называли похожим на адвайту. Но второй вариант я полагаю порождающим куда большее число самостей (сущностей).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, но мне кажется, что это определение не свободной воли, а свободы выбора.


Так это одно и то же: выбор есть внутреннее действие, а действие и есть акт воли.
Рассмотрите любой элементарный двоичный пример выбора между благим и неблагим, и сразу станет ясно, о чем речь.
Тут могут быть самые разные сопутствующие обстоятельства, всех не перечесть. И их наличие создает иллюзию, вернее, позволяет предположить, что выбор на самом деле не совершается, а есть лишь механическое следование наиболее сильному импульсу.
Но элементарное самонаблюдение показывает, что такой выбор - всегда личный волитивный акт, причем абсолютно свободный.

----------

Пема Дролкар (31.01.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Слышал, что климат связан с общими чертами характера перерождающихся в этой местности существ. Резкие перепады температур (в частности, суточные) соответствуют порывистым нравам. Ровный климат соответствует менее буйным характерам. В пример приводился Афганистан.
> Схожее говорилось и о рельефе местности.


Говорится наоборот, что существа, согласно плодам кармы, рождаются в определенной местности, и испытывают определенные ситуации.

Рассматривается и экологический результат последствий кармы

http://www.sunhome.ru/books/b.lo_chz...i_beloy_tary/9

Начиная со слов " ВТОРОЙ ДЕНЬ"

----------


## Fyodor

Buddhists believe that one will reap what one has sown; we are the
result of what we were, and we will be the result of what we are. In other
words, we are not absolutely what we were, and we will not continue to
remain as what we are. This simply means that karma is not complete
determinism. *The Buddha pointed out that if everything is fixed and
determined, then there would be no free will and no moral or spiritual
life. We would merely be the slaves of our past.*

"What Buddhists Believe" Expanded 4th Edition
K Sri Dhammananda
BUDDHIST MISSIONARY SOCIETY MALAYSIA

Есть "свобода воли", есть.

----------

Аня Приходящая (22.02.2011), Сергей Хос (22.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

Это частное богословское мнение. Сам Будда ничего не говорил о том, есть свобода воли или её нет. Но вот что он точно говорил о воле - то что она безлична, непостоянна и страдательна (а такими вещами обладают феномены обусловленные и всегда от чего-то зависимые).

----------

Won Soeng (23.02.2011), Федор Ф (23.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Если всё существующее относительно, обусловленно и взаимозависимо, в т.ч. и возникающее чувство Я"", то как же воля может быть свободна? Воля (четана), включенная в четвертую Совокупность (самскара) , подобно любой другой мысли, обусловленна, и является источником кармы. Конечно, можно говорить о том, что всё же есть  обусловленная "Свобода воли", но она не необусловленная и не абсолютная.  




> Сознание не есть "я". Если бы сознание являлось "я", то такое сознание не было бы несвободно. Было бы возможно сказать своему сознанию: "Пусть моё сознание будет таким-то. Пусть моё сознание не будет таким-то". Но именно из-за того, что сознание не обладает сущностью, оно обречено на несвободу. Невозможно сказать своему сознанию: "Пусть моё сознание будет таким-то. Пусть моё сознание не будет таким-то".


Из *Анатта-лаккхана Сутты*
*Признаки отсутствия "Я" в скандхах*

----------

Zom (23.02.2011), Федор Ф (23.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Да и если бы действительно существовала свобода воли, можно было бы с помощью одного лишь волевого усилия прекратить возникновение негативных эмоций или _сразу_ держаться только благого, но ксожалению это ни так.. Приходится следовать пути очищения от клеш и накопления благой кармы, которая кстати позволяет не только встретиться с Учением Будды и но понять замысел Победителя.




> Дитя, восприятие возникает взаимозависимо.
> Наропа, пока не постигнешь 
> нерожденную сущность, 
> Никогда не забывай
> О двух накоплениях.


*(Тилопа - Наропе)*

----------


## Fyodor

> Это частное богословское мнение.


Еще пара частных мнений на ту же тему:

Karma is a doctrine which has assumed many different guises. We can be misled by its passive use:
that people may ascribe misfortune to karma, as if to fate – because
even if it is a causal chain which they themselves set in motion in a
former life, now they can do nothing about it. *But the Buddha’s message
was exactly the opposite: that each one of us has free will and is thus
responsible for his own future. Were karma not a matter of free will, the
whole of Buddhist morality and soteriology would be incoherent.*

Theravada Buddhism 
Second edition
Richard F. Gombrich Founder-President of the Oxford Centre for Buddhist Studies


at the same time, at the level of the human person and human
action, his account of paticca-samuppada is a ‘‘middle way’’ between absolute
freedom and complete free will and no-choice hard determinism – a seemingly
intransigent controversy in Western philosophy.

An Introduction to Buddhist Philosophy
STEPHEN J. LAUMAKIS
University of St. Thomas, Minnesota

----------


## Zom

> But the Buddha’s message
> was exactly the opposite


Ещё раз повторюсь - Будда не говорил, что есть _свобода_ воли. Он говорил, что _воля_ есть, и ей можно пользоваться здесь и сейчас, прилагая усилия. Но то что она "независима и свободна" - такого нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если всё существующее относительно, обусловленно и взаимозависимо, в т.ч. и возникающее чувство Я"", то как же воля может быть свободна? Воля (четана), включенная в четвертую Совокупность (самскара) , подобно любой другой мысли, обусловленна, и является источником кармы. Конечно, можно говорить о том, что всё же есть  обусловленная "Свобода воли", но она не необусловленная и не абсолютная.


Правильнее говорить о свободе выбора, свободе принятии решения. Сам акт выбора не обусловлен, то есть свободен. А раз речь идет об акте, то в связи с этим возникает и понятие воли: ведь акт всегда включает в себя волитивную компоненту.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Правильнее говорить о свободе выбора, свободе принятии решения. Сам акт выбора не обусловлен, то есть свободен. А раз речь идет об акте, то в связи с этим возникает и понятие воли: ведь акт всегда включает в себя волитивную компоненту.


Ну если мы уже выяснили, что воля (четана) является обусловленной, подобно любой другой мысли, то почему же акт выбора, предполагающий в себе "волитивную компоненту", должен быть свободным?  Свобода выбора предполагает собой наличие того, кто будучи необусловленным, мог бы осуществлять  этот самый акт выбора. А это уже сродни христианской идее души, обладающей этой самой свободой выбора или Атману. В буддизме  подобных необусловленных сущностей нет, а сама воля входит в Четвёртую совокупность (самскара).  Поэтому во многом наше поведение кармично: действия, совершенные нами в прошлом, стремятся вновь и вновь воспроизводиться. Отсюда очевидно, что действия возникают в соответствии с естественно-вытекающей причинностью, так как они подобны своей причине – отпечатку прошлых действий. Но они не являются плодом кармы. Плод созревания развертывается автоматически, самопроизвольно, мы не можем с помощью воли блокировать его проявление. Но в то же время, прилагая определенные усилия, мы способны _осознавать_ и контролировать этот процесс, то есть сделать наше поведение до той или иной степени сознательным и таким образом перебороть те негативные тенденции, которые исходят со стороны кармы.  Поэтому настоящая свобода- это свобода от жажды (желаний). Ведь как раз они и обуславливают волю, делая её несвободной.

----------

Zom (23.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

Я думаю тут ответ в том, что помимо прошлой каммы на волю оказывает влияние ещё много чего. Например, в одной из книг палийской абхидхаммы расписаны 24 причинных условия, которые и влияют на всё. И камма (как закон причинно-следственной связи) - лишь одно из этих условий. Однако, как уже выше почёркивалось, сама эта схема не означает, что в практике не нужно прилагать усилий. Их прилагать нужно, ибо они являются причинами для получения плодов пути. Поэтому в обывательском смысле, т.е. на этапе обычного непробуждённого человека, полезно верить "в свободу воли", потому что такая вера обуславливает дополнительное приложение усилий в практике -) Ну или по крайней мере способна внести свой вклад в приложение усилий; тогда как вера в отсутствие свободы воли может обусловить противоположный результат - когда человек станет меньше вкладывать усилий, что явно не полезно. Но есть и обратная сторона медали веры в свободу воли - когда человек начинает укреплять свои ложные воззрения о "я", ссылаясь на "очевидность свободного выбора" (я делаю, я выбираю, значит "я" существует). В этом случае такая вера в свободу воли несёт вред.

----------

Сергей Ч (23.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В буддизме  подобных необусловленных сущностей нет


Смотря в каком буддизме.

*The nature of mind* is like the space element:
it *has neither causes, nor conditions*
nor these in any combination,
nor any arising, destruction or abiding.

This true nature of the mind - clarity,
is, like space, unchanging; not becoming
defiled by desire and so on, passing impurities
which from improper thinking spring.

_MAHAYANA UTTARA TANTRA SASTRA_




> прилагая определенные усилия, *мы способны осознавать и контролировать* этот процесс, то есть сделать наше поведение до той или иной степени сознательным и таким образом перебороть те негативные тенденции, которые исходят со стороны кармы.


Способность *осознавать и контролировать*, то есть совершать действие из осознанного контроля - это и есть проявление свободы воли.
Прилагая определенные усилия = реализуя свободу воли.
То есть по сути Вы сами заявляете, что свобода воли есть, утверждая при этом, что ее нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Смотря в каком буддизме.


В Учении Будды есть положение об Анатмане (Анатта). Исходя из этого, для меня не существует разных по сути буддизмов.





> *The nature of mind* is like the space element:
> it *has neither causes, nor conditions*
> nor these in any combination,
> nor any arising, destruction or abiding.
> 
> This true nature of the mind - clarity,
> is, like space, unchanging; not becoming
> defiled by desire and so on, passing impurities
> which from improper thinking spring.
> _MAHAYANA UTTARA TANTRA SASTRA_


Не очень хорошо разбираюсь в английском..  но как я понял,   здесь говорится о природе ума? 





> Способность *осознавать и контролировать*, то есть совершать действие из осознанного контроля - это и есть проявление свободы воли.


Ну если "свободу воли" понимать  именно так, т.е. как способность осознавать/распознавать возникающие намерения, тогда вопросов нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну если "свободу воли" понимать  именно так, т.е. как способность осознавать/распознавать возникающие намерения, тогда вопросов нет.


Ну естественно, только об этом и речь.
Намерения возникают действительно обусловленно, как результат кармы. Это фактор прошлого.
Но при этом в настоящем (моменте) всегда существует свободный акт выбора между благим и неблагим. Этот выбор может осуществляться в пользу как благого, так и неблагого. Но он всегда свободен.
И при этом выбор - непременно воление.
А уж как вы назовете "агента", осуществляющего выбор - это будет зависеть от того, в терминологии какой школы вы станете излагать данный вопрос.




> В Учении Будды есть положение об Анатмане (Анатта). Исходя из этого, для меня не существует разных по сути буддизмов.


Анатман то у всех Анатман. И однако понимание этого в хинаяне одно, в парамитаяне другое, в мантраяне третье.
Да и читтаматра в трактовке природы ума сильно отличается от мадхьямаки.
Поэтому я и сказал: "Смотря в каком буддизме".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну естественно, только об этом и речь.
> Намерения возникают действительно обусловленно, как результат кармы. Это фактор прошлого.
> Но при этом в настоящем (моменте) всегда существует свободный акт выбора между благим и неблагим. Этот выбор может осуществляться в пользу как благого, так и неблагого. Но он всегда свободен.
> И при этом выбор - непременно воление.
> А уж как вы назовете "агента", осуществляющего выбор - это будет зависеть от того, в терминологии какой школы вы станете излагать данный вопрос.


В принципе, со всем согласен, но хотелось бы уточнить вот по поводу этого: *Этот выбор может осуществляться в пользу как благого, так и неблагого. Но он всегда свободен*.  
Если бы этот выбор всегда был свободным,  необусловленным, то в любой момент все существа были бы способны к осознанию своих действий и намерений. Но в действительности это ни так..   возможность выбора  для многих существ имеет препятствия в виде кармы, т.е. сохраняется лишь в  потенциальной форме.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если бы этот выбор всегда был свободным,  необусловленным, то в любой момент все существа были бы способны к осознанию своих действий и намерений.


Так оно и есть.
Разделение сансары и нирваны происходит в природе ума каждое мгновение, то есть в перманентно-настоящем, непрерывно обновляющемся. Поэтому в Тантре (и в дзогчене) ее и называют "юное тело-сосуд".
И в любой момент все существа способны к осознанию своих действий и намерений. Просто потому, что сама природа ума есть ясность и осознание.
А поскольку это осознавание непрерывно обновляется, говорится, что

Исходная основа изначально чистого (внутреннего) дхармадхату [называется]   юным   телом-сосудом.

И в нем же происходит окончательная реализация-совобождение, как сказано:

Пусть мы, в состоянии изначально чистого   юного   тела   сосуда , где исчерпаны явления,
Достигнем состояния изначально совершенного Лотосового Царя

Так что свобода выбора (=воли) непрерывно с нами. Это сама основа мышления, природа ума.

----------

Сергей Ч (24.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

С нами непрерывно татхагата. Но все действия (воля) - обусловлены. Свобода воли - это свобода внимания. Непривязанность внимания. Воля обусловлена вниманием. Если внимание непривязано, то и воля - свободна.

----------


## Pavel

> Так что свобода выбора (=воли) непрерывно с нами. Это сама основа мышления, природа ума.


До тех пор, пока волетивный акт рассматривается никак не связанно с целью, то, как и следовало бы ожидать в такой идеальной ситуации, любой такой акт обладает признаком абсолютной свободы. Как-только волетивный акт рассматривается зависимым от цели, ни о какой "непрерывно с нами" свободе выбора не может быть и речи. 

Вот простой пример:
свободен ли в выборе продолжать ему свою жизнь или нет человек, пребывающий в свободном падении с 25-го этажа здания?
На этом примере мы видим, что падение человека можно называть свободным лишь в условиях отсутствия цели, намерения. В рамках же целеполагания, которое изменчиво во времени при условии, что цель может меняться существенно чаще, чем происходит изменение возможностей по ее достижению, говорить о неизменном присутствии свободы выбора не приходится. 

Не стоит подменять свободу волеизъявления свободой смены намерений. Наблюдая за сменяющими друг друга намерениями может создастся иллюзия свободы выбора, но только в том случае, если этой сменой намерений все и заканчивается. Однако, кроме намерений есть и цель, и возможности по ее достижению. Так вот именно относительно цели обычно рассматривается наличие или отсутствие ограничений по свободе волеизъявления, т.е. ограничение в достижимости цели.

----------

Won Soeng (24.02.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, хороший пример. Человек свободен отпустить это тело, перестать держаться за него.

----------

Сергей Хос (24.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Человек свободен отпустить это тело, перестать держаться за него.


Или не свободен...

Человека, пытающегося покончить жизнь самоубийством, привязывают к койке в психиатрической лечебнице. Гарантированна ли таким образом безопасность его жизни? Кажется, что куда уж проще усилием воли остановить дыхание раз и навсегда, если столь велика жажда собственной смерти. И он задерживает дыхание, и...

Кто может усилием воли остановить свое дыхание хотя бы на 10 минут - отзовитесь люди, свободные в своем волеизъявлении.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> До тех пор, пока волетивный акт рассматривается никак не связанно с целью, то, как и следовало бы ожидать в такой идеальной ситуации, любой такой акт обладает признаком абсолютной свободы.


Подмена темы, Павел.
Темой топика является вопрос о свободе воли с т.зр. буддизма.
Значит и цели следует формулировать в рамках буддийской парадигмы.
Целью буддизма никогда не было научиться останавливать процесс падения с n-го этажа. Поэтому в таком ракурсе рассматривать вопрос о свободе совершенно бессмысленно.
Кроме того, для такой постановки вопроса следует отождествить человека с его телом, а это, с т.зр. буддизма является ложным воззрением.
Впрочем, я уже неоднократно Вам указывал, что именно этого воззрения Вы и придерживаетесь.

Если же в качестве основы для обозначения понятия "человек" принять ум, а в качестве цели - Освобождение, тогда разговор о свободе воли станет осмысленным.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Целью буддизма никогда не было научиться останавливать процесс падения с n-го этажа. Поэтому в таком ракурсе рассматривать вопрос о свободе совершенно бессмысленно.


Ну почему же бессмысленно? Ведь большинство намерений в сансаре подобны намерениям падющего с высоты человека. Какими бы они не были, итог будет один.. Хотя в каждый момент своего падения человек свободен в своих намерениях.  Поэтому целью буддизма как раз таки и является научиться останавливать этот "процесс падения".





> Кроме того, для такой постановки вопроса следует отождествить человека с его телом, а это, с т.зр. буддизма является ложным воззрением.


Отождествлять человека с умом, также будет ложным воззрением. И мало того, Будда говорил, что для человека лучше принимать за "Я" свое физическое тело, нежели ум, мысль или сознание, поскольку первое представляется более прочным, чем последнее, так как ум, мысль или сознание (читта, мано, виджняна) постоянно меняются, даже быстрее чем тело (кая).





> Если же в качестве основы для обозначения понятия "человек" принять ум, а в качестве цели - Освобождение, тогда разговор о свободе воли станет осмысленным.


Природа ума- это ясность и осознавание, и как мы с Вами выяснили, присутствует с нами всегда. Но воля не является частью природы ума, будучи обусловленной, она не может быть полностью свободной. Поэтому, четану “не следует рассматривать как выражение свободной воли, но как инстинктивное воление, ограниченное предшествующими причинами (хету стало составной частью характера)...”. И разве не является так называемое “инстинктивное воление” тем же самым “волением” по инерции, “реагированием” на ситуацию по сформированному некогда в нашем подсознании образцу? Вследствии этого, и появление такой цели, как Освобождение, также зависит ни столько от свободы выбора, а скорее от состояния ума, от наличия в нём клеш, которыми и обуславливается вектор  направленности воли (четаны).

----------

Pavel (25.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отождествлять человека с умом, также будет ложным воззрением.


... утверждение махаянского буддизма, состоит в том, что нет причин для окончания основного сознания. Мышление, основанное на обманчивом и искаженном познании заканчивается, поскольку есть противоположное ему понимание, которое устраняет его основу. Однако нет ничего похожего, что было бы противоположно уму ясного света, и поэтому* [индивидуальный] ум ясного света не заканчивается, и личность, обозначение которой обусловлено умом ясного света, также не имеет конца.*

_Далай-лама_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> появление такой цели, как Освобождение, также зависит ни столько от свободы выбора, а скорее от состояния ума, от наличия в нём клеш, которыми и обуславливается вектор  направленности воли (четаны).


Клеши - вторичный фактор в уме. А первичный - изначальная чистота: ясность-и-осознавание.
А поскольку о свободе выбора следует говорить именно в смысле его осознанности, то и свобода воли (=осознанного выбора) первична. Она предшествует любому акту, как благому, так и неблагому.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Человек- живое существо, представленное пятью совокупностями, которые взаимообусловлены. Природа ума- это ясность и осознавание. Таким образом, если Вы отождествляете человека с умом, то это значит, что ясность и осознавание являются обусловленными, рожденными.  Поэтому, я считаю неправильным отождествлять человека с умом. При этом никаких противоречий с Махаянским пониманием природы ума, я не нахожу. 





> "О бхиккху, есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное. Если бы не было нерожденного, неставшего, необусловленного, не было бы спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного. Поскольку есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное, постольку есть спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Человек- живое существо, представленное пятью совокупностями, которые взаимообусловлены.
> ...
> Поэтому, я считаю неправильным отождествлять человека с умом.


Неправильно отождествлять человека с пятью совокупностями, а не с умом.
С умом как раз нормально. По крайней мере с т. зр. махаяны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Неправильно отождествлять человека с пятью совокупностями, а не с умом.


Пять совокупностей- сами по себе. Ум- сам по себе. И ум = человек. Так что ли? А как же тогда взаимозависмость, пустотность?

----------


## Нико

> Неправильно отождествлять человека с пятью совокупностями, а не с умом.
> С умом как раз нормально. По крайней мере с т. зр. махаяны.


А куда тело девать-то! Получается, что ум когда не кушает, а кушает тело, это "не я"?

----------

Pavel (25.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А куда тело девать-то! Получается, что ум когда не кушает, а кушает тело, это "не я"?


Тот, кто говорит, что Татхагата уходит или приходит, стоит, сидит или лежит, тот не понимает моего учения...
_Ваджраччхедика_

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пять совокупностей- сами по себе. Ум- сам по себе. И ум = человек. Так что ли?


Примерно так.
Пять совокупностей - сфера относительного, опора концептуального ума. Это приходящие из прошлого кармические условия, в которых (или на основе которых) может реализовываться свобода.
Изначальный ум - сфера абсолютного, необусловленного.
Поэтому и говорится: относительный мир, абсолютный ум.

Свобода осуществляется в мгновении настоящего, как познавательный акт ясности-осознавания изначального ума. Став прошлым, этот акт (точнее, его плод) в свою очередь становится опорой-условием для следующего акта свободной воли.




> А как же тогда взаимозависмость, пустотность?


Совершенно существующая природа, это абсолютная пустотность. Это неконцептуальная Мудрость Ума, не возникающая, не длящаяся и не исчезающая. Она существует изначально и наделена качествами. Это пусто в том смысле, что свободно от всех затемнений созданных концептуальным умом. Поэтому, когда концептуальный ум старается схватить ее, то не может ничего найти и таким образом переживает это как пустотность. Для концептуального ума, это пусто, но со своей собственной точки зрения - это Ясносветная Природа Ума со всеми своими качествами.
Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Свобода осуществляется в мгновении настоящего, как познавательный акт ясности-осознавания изначального ума. Став прошлым, этот акт (точнее, его плод) в свою очередь становится опорой-условием для следующего акта свободной воли.


Ну правильно, если акт "свободной воли" всё время имеет опору в предыдущем моменте сознания, в котором также присутствовала воля, то следовательно воля является обусловленной, и у нас есть лишь относительная свобода воли и выбора. Но никакой независимой, абсолютной свободы воли быть не может. 

Поэтому в Ламриме сказано:




> [Дело], зависящее [лишь от нас],  долгое, непрерывное и весьма усердное [творение Причин]

----------

Pavel (25.02.2011), Zom (24.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Ну правильно, если акт "свободной воли" всё время имеет опору в предыдущем моменте сознания, в котором также присутствовала воля, то следовательно воля является обусловленной, и у нас есть лишь относительная свобода воли и выбора. Но никакой независимой, абсолютной свободы воли быть не может.


Дело в том, что в тибетском буддизме не может быть "предыдущего акта сознания", ибо сознание там, как процитировал Сергей Хос, по сути атман (а если брать концепцию Вед - то Брахман) - вечное, неизменное, не зависящее от причин и условий _сознание_. Поэтому и "состояний" у него быть не может. И отсюда и воля у него "всегда свободная и абсолютная" -)

----------

Pavel (25.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Дело в том, что в тибетском буддизме не может быть "предыдущего акта сознания", ибо сознание там, как процитировал Сергей Хос, по сути атман (а если брать концепцию Вед - то Брахман) - вечное, неизменное, не зависящее от причин и условий _сознание_.


Не согласен. Такое неверное представление о том, что мол в Махаяне есть концепция сознания, подобная концепции Атмана, обычно возникает в тех случаях, когда ум и "природа ума" (ясность и осознавание) считаются не одним и тем же.  Т.е. в этом случае, ум полагается некой сущностью, обладающей ясностью и осознаванием. Но это ни так. Хотя и существует принципиальное различие между обычным умом, называемым по-тибетски сем (тиб. sems), и чистым мгновенным присутствием  (чистым осознанием), ригпа.

----------


## Zom

Осознавание и есть функция (неотъемлемое свойство) ума. Нет отдельно ума, а отдельно осознавания. Это всё равно что говорить есть вода, а есть отдельная от воды водяная мокрость )) И при том вода обусловлена, а водяная мокрость неизменна, вечна, постоянна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Осознавание и есть функция (неотъемлемое свойство) ума. Нет отдельно ума, а отдельно осознавания. Это всё равно что говорить есть вода, а есть отдельная от воды водяная мокрость )) И при том вода обусловлена, а водяная мокрость неизменна, вечна, постоянна.


Я думаю, что не стоит путать то, что зовётся чистым осознаванием (ригпа) с возникновением мано-виджняны при контакте мыслей с умом (манасом)! ))

В сутре говорится:




> В уме нет самого ума,
> Потому что его природа — ясный свет

----------


## Сергей Ч

По поводу причин и условий:




> *Вопрос*: Зависит ли изначальный ум ясного света от причин и условий? Если нет, то почему он не обладает независимым существованием?
> 
> *Далай Лама*: Это очень хороший вопрос. В различных источниках часто говорится о том, что вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света не является производным причин и условий. Здесь нужно помнить о том, что термин производный феномен имеет различные значения. Что-то может называться производным, потому что является продуктом заблуждений и последовавших за ними действий. Далее, речь может идти о продукте причин и условий. Кроме того, термин производное может означать результат процесса понятийного мышления.
> 
> В некоторых текстах постоянными и не-производными называются деяния Будды в том смысле, что будды непрерывно проявляются на благо живых существ, пока есть сами существа. Поэтому с точки зрения их непрерывности деяния будд иногда называют постоянными.
> 
> Подобным образом можно сказать, что с позиций своей непрерывности вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света не имеет начала, а потому не имеет конца. Его непрерывность всегда присутствует, и с этой особой точки зрения его также можно назвать не-производным. Таким образом, изначальный ум ясного света не относится к производным или зависящим от причин и условий состояниям ума, потому что его существование не было вызвано никакими причинами или условиями. Скорее это вездесущая непрерывность ума, которая изначально пребывает в каждом из нас. С этой точки зрения, он называется не-производным.
> 
> Тем не менее, хотя это очевидно, мы все равно должны его утверждать и поддерживать, потому что, обладая непрерывностью, этот изначальный ум ясного света приходит из предыдущего момента осознания. То же самое можно сказать и о мудрости будды, или всеведающем уме будды, который непосредственно и спонтанно воспринимает обе истины и также является сознанием, или состоянием осознания. Поскольку это есть состояние осознания, то и о самом факторе, который в конце концов превращается в этот вид мудрости, то есть о вместерожденном изначальном уме ясного света, также следует говорить как о состоянии осознания. Ведь невозможно, чтобы то, что по своей природе не является осознанием, превратилось в состояние осознания. Поэтому с такой точки зрения вместерожденный изначальный ум ясного света является «производным» от причины.

----------


## Zom

Для меня такие объяснения неубедительны. Например точно такие же аргументы можно выдвигать и о "мокрости воды", о чём я написал выше. Или там.. о "светимости" света. Да и вообще о чём угодно - много примеров можно придумать.

И ещё, кстати - если что-то даёт "производное", то это "что-то" - изменчиво. А Будда говорил, что всё что изменчиво - то страдательно и безличностно. Выходит, ум ясного света - извечно страдателен.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Для меня такие объяснения неубедительны.


Всё равно я уважаю Вашу точку зрения! )

----------

Zom (24.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, моя точка зрения такова, что уважать надо не точки зрения, а _правильное_ и _благотворное_ ,)

----------

Сергей Ч (24.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И ещё, кстати - если что-то даёт "производное", то это "что-то" - изменчиво. А Будда говорил, что всё что изменчиво - то страдательно и безличностно. Выходит, ум ясного света - извечно страдателен.


Страдательность имеет место только тогда, когда ум не распознает истинную природу ясного и чистого осознания, называемого ригпа. Вместо этого он попадает под влияние энергии и внутренней силы, присущей самому ригпа. Когда эта сила не может оставаться на своем собственном месте, ум подпадает под контроль появляющихся мыслей, или, точнее говоря, следует за ними. Сансара является результатом того, что ригпа не может оставаться само в себе. Если же ригпа остается в своей собственной основе, не подпадая под влияние мыслей, это становится причиной нирваны. Таким образом, и сансара, и нирвана имеют одну и ту же основу — нерожденный изначальный ум ясного света, неделимое ригпа.

Додрупчен Дзкигме Тенпе Ньима сказал, что все объекты познания пронизаны ясным светом, подобно тому, как кунжутное семя пропитано маслом. Таким образом, даже в то время когда задействованы грубые состояния шести сознаний, через сами эти состояния можно напрямую ознакомиться с их тонким аспектом светоносной ясности посредством благословения учителя и сущностных наставлений.

----------

Аня Приходящая (24.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Вместо этого он попадает под влияние энергии и внутренней силы, присущей самому ригпа. Если же ригпа остается в своей собственной основе, не подпадая под влияние мыслей, это становится причиной нирваны. Таким образом, и сансара, и нирвана имеют одну и ту же основу — нерожденный изначальный ум ясного света, неделимое ригпа.


Так я и говорю, что в этом случае выходит, что ригпа - суть изменчивый феномен. Он меняется (раз он в принципе может быть "подвержен"), значит составной, и посему он не может быть без причин и условий. Ибо если что-то не подвержено причинам и условиям, то невозможно распознать его _изменения_ - какими бы они ни были. Вообще всё что "функционирует" означает изменчивость и посему несёт в себе внутреннюю страдательность, неудовлетворительность. 

Например, есть такая медитативная сфера (бесформенный мир) - называется "бесконечное сознание". Ну чем не ригпа? Однако Будда говорил, что это ещё не ниббана, хотя достаточно высокое и утончённое состояние. А почему? Да потому что сознание - феномен составной и вечно изменяющийся. Нигде вы не найдёте, где Будда бы говорил, чтобы было какое-то вечное неизменное самосущее сознание. Более того, когда кто-то намекал на подобное, Будда его сильно порицал, за такую ошибочную точку зрения.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Например, есть такая медитативная сфера (бесформенный мир) - называется "бесконечное сознание". Ну чем не ригпа? Однако Будда говорил, что это ещё не ниббана, хотя достаточно высокое и утончённое состояние. А почему? Да потому что сознание - феномен составной и вечно изменяющийся. Нигде вы не найдёте, где Будда бы говорил, чтобы было какое-то вечное неизменное самосущее сознание. Более того, когда кто-то намекал на подобное, Будда его сильно порицал, за такую ошибочную точку зрения.


Так никто и не говорит, что ригпа - это некое вечное неизменное самосущее сознание! )) Также как и высшие духовные состояния (дхьяна), достигаемые созерцательными практиками, не являются чистым осознаванием (ригпа).

----------


## Zom

> Так никто и не говорит, что ригпа - это некое вечное неизменное самосущее сознание!


Так вы ж сами написали:

"_нерожденный_ изначальный ум ясного света, _неделимое_ ригпа"

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так вы ж сами написали:
> 
> "_нерожденный_ изначальный ум ясного света, _неделимое_ ригпа"


Ну какое же это сознание? )) Скорее это то, что остаётся после прекращения неведения. Поскольку природа самовозникшего ригпа лежит за пределами обычного сознания, средствами этого обычного ума его описать невозможно. Ум просто не в состоянии дать ему должное определение. Поэтому гворится, что осознание, ригпа, превыше всех представлений и объяснений.

----------


## Pavel

> Подмена темы, Павел.
> Темой топика является вопрос о свободе воли *с т.зр. буддизма*.





> ... *утверждение махаянского буддизма*, состоит в том, что ...


Вот это действительно подмена темы: "буддизм" в аргументации подменяется "махаяной".

----------


## Pavel

> Клеши - вторичный фактор в уме. А первичный - изначальная чистота: ясность-и-осознавание.


Тогда "ясность-и-осознавание" - первопричина появления клешь. Следовательно, стоило бы в себе искоренить эту самую "ясность-и-осознавание", а то так век плодить клеши и после достижения нирваны тоже.

----------


## Pavel

> Неправильно отождествлять человека с пятью совокупностями, а не с умом.
> С умом как раз нормально. По крайней мере с т. зр. махаяны.


А не надо этих крайностей - ничем не оправданный уход в "крайние меры".  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Дело в том, что в тибетском буддизме не может быть "предыдущего акта сознания", ибо сознание там, как процитировал Сергей Хос, по сути атман (а если брать концепцию Вед - то Брахман) - вечное, неизменное, не зависящее от причин и условий _сознание_. Поэтому и "состояний" у него быть не может. И отсюда и воля у него "всегда свободная и абсолютная" -)


Я бы уточнил, что "воля у него свободно-неизменная" - не верно. Это самое ясное сознание не обладает никакой волей, а посему и разговор о нем в контексте рассмотрения свободы воли совершенно необоснованный. Кстати, надо честно признать, что и в любом ином контексте рассмотрения пути прекращения страданий. Неизменная вечная "составляющая" в качестве основы для всего-и-вся рассмотрению не подлежит, ибо никакого интереса собой не представляет в контексте прекращения страданий. А посему и к контексту буддизма отношения никакого не имеет, разве что имеет отношение к махаяне (метафизическая компонента).  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Ну какое же это сознание? )) Скорее это то, что остаётся после прекращения неведения. Поскольку природа самовозникшего ригпа лежит за пределами обычного сознания, средствами этого обычного ума его описать невозможно. Ум просто не в состоянии дать ему должное определение. Поэтому гворится, что осознание, ригпа, превыше всех представлений и объяснений.


Так зачем приписывать ему тогда _функцию осознавания_, если это не так?

----------


## Karadur

> В принципе, со всем согласен, но хотелось бы уточнить вот по поводу этого: *Этот выбор может осуществляться в пользу как благого, так и неблагого. Но он всегда свободен*.  
> Если бы этот выбор всегда был свободным,  необусловленным, [...]


Я уже спорил с этим то ли в этом самом треде, то ли в другом похожем.
Тут ошибка, на мой взгляд, в том, что свобода приравнивается к необусловленности, а несвобода - к обусловленности. Это неправильно. Выбор может быть полностью обусловлен, но при этом *неоднозначен, не предопределён*.
Ваша текущая ситуация и состояние ума - обусловлены предыдущими состояниями, кармой, но выбор при этом не предопределён однозначно.

----------

Шагдар (26.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

> но выбор при этом не предопределён однозначно.


Как раз очень даже не однозначно ,)

----------


## Pavel

> Выбор может быть полностью обусловлен, но при этом *неоднозначен, не предопределён*.


А что такое "полностью обусловлен", и что такое "неоднозначен" или "неопределен". Вот возникает видение миража - полностью обусловленное видение. Однако, очень неоднозначное и даже неопределенное видение. Вы это имели в виду?

Так же и с видением выбора. Такое видение выбора совершенно обусловлено, но крайне неопределенно. То видится, что выбор свободный, а то подчиненный чужой воле или обстоятельствам. И все это при условии, что каждый раз рассматривается один и тот же выбор. Или все не так, а на самом деле выбор обладает собственным неизменным свойством свободности, которое обнаруживает при любых обстоятельствах Сергей Хос, и это свойство не зависит от обстоятельств восприятия выбора?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тут ошибка, на мой взгляд, в том, что свобода приравнивается к необусловленности, а несвобода - к обусловленности. Это неправильно. Выбор может быть полностью обусловлен, но при этом *неоднозначен, не предопределён*.
> Ваша текущая ситуация и состояние ума - обусловлены предыдущими состояниями, кармой, но выбор при этом не предопределён однозначно.


Согласен.
Можно сказать и по-другому: есть очень много факторов, влияющих на выбор. И одним из этих факторов является индивидуальная и тоже много чем обусловленная сила воли, предопределяющая способность и возможность действовать, невзирая на препятствия.
И в этом смысле о свободе выбора или воли ничего нельзя сказать однозначно, т.к. кол-во факторов неисчислимо.

----------


## Sadhak

А разве есть пример возможности существования хоть чего-то необусловленного? Хотя бы бы теоретически? Если нет, то на этом все рассуждения о свободе-несвободе можно спокойно закончить. 
В абсолютном смысле никакой свободы тогда нет и быть не может в силу полнейшей взаимообусловленности. 
А в относительном, когда мы естественно не видим весь этот причинно-следственный клубок - она всегда для нас будет, поскольку если каких-то факторов мы не знаем, несмотря на то, что они уже существуют - событие для нас не предопределено, т.е. мы не знаем чем оно закончится.

----------

Zom (25.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *В абсолютном смысле никакой свободы тогда нет и быть не может  в силу полнейшей взаимообусловленности
> на этом все рассуждения о свободе-несвободе можно спокойно закончить.*


*В абсолютном смысле никакого освобождения (= достижения состояния будды) нет и быть не может. И на этом все рассуждения о просветлении-освобождении можно спокойно закончить  в силу полнейшей взаимообусловленности.*

Вообще, меня это, признаться, сильно забавляет, как настойчиво буддисты, декларирующие ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ в качестве цели, отрицают свободу воли.
Ведь альтернатива проста: если принять отсутствие свободы воли (=выбора) то придется решить, что все выборы обусловлены причинами, приходящими из прошлого. Из такой картины непонятно, каким образом возможно сопротивление сансаре (которая сама и есть причинная обусловленность) и реализация освобождающего от обусловленности пути к всеведению.

Скажу даже больше: если свободы нет, то невозможно и никакое ведение (не говоря уж о всеведении). Система, действующая в режиме исключительно причинной обусловленности не может познавать (=образовывать понятия и представления).

Потому что акт познания (образования понятий-представлений) осуществляет тот же самый "агент", который реализует и акт свободного выбора. Как его ни назови.

----------

Максимилиан (16.11.2011), Шагдар (26.02.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

> Вообще, меня это, признаться, сильно забавляет, как настойчиво буддисты, декларирующие ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ в качестве цели, отрицают свободу воли.
> Ведь альтернатива проста: если принять отсутствие свободы воли (=выбора) то придется решить, что все выборы обусловлены причинами, приходящими из прошлого


Придется. Угу, если у нас в уме что-то не сходится или не нравятся выводы, значит будем править логику. Это вот Вас не так забавляет?
Вопрос взаимообусловленности никак не противоречит достижению просветления или любому другому действию вроде поедания яблока или отказа от его поедания. Есть причины - есть событие, нет причин - события никогда не будет, иначе прямиком к Богу-Творцу и появлению чего-то из ничего. Съел ли Сергей Хос яблоко или решив проявить свободу воли не съел его - оба результата полностью обусловлены. Это действие и его результат уже в цепочке причинности, а не отдельно где-то сверху наш наблюдатель решает сделать или нет что-то вопреки этой причинной цепочке. Он может что угодно о себе думать, но и этот выбор - обусловлен хотя бы отсутствием возможности выбора собственного мозга который решил наконец поступить так или нет в силу врожденных или приобретенных способностей обусловивших именно этот сделанный выбор.



> Скажу даже больше: если свободы нет, то невозможно и никакое ведение (не говоря уж о всеведении). Система, действующая в режиме исключительно причинной обусловленности не может познавать (=образовывать понятия и представления).


Скажу даже меньше - именно в силу полнейшей взаимообуслволенности только и возможно всеведение, иначе никакой связи для такой "трансляции" бы просто не было.



> Потому что акт познания (образования понятий-представлений) осуществляет тот же самый "агент", который реализует и акт свободного выбора. Как его ни назови.


Какой-такой "агент", про что это вообще, а? Нет уж, давайте назовем. Самость некую обнаружили что-то познающую и проявляющую? Я даже возвращаться к этому не буду, сто раз этот вопрос поднимали. Совершенно ясная и простая логика. Все увязнет опять в болтовне, а некую независимую ни от чего другого вещицу так никто и не предъявит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Придется. Угу, если у нас в уме что-то не сходится или не нравятся выводы, значит будем править логику. Это вот Вас не так забавляет?


Меня Ваша логика забавляет.
Поэтому и правлю.

----------


## Sadhak

Ну, так Вы не на ошибку в логике указываете, а скорее вопрос задаете - "вам непонятно":



> Из такой картины непонятно, каким образом возможно сопротивление сансаре (которая сама и есть причинная обусловленность) и реализация освобождающего от обусловленности пути к всеведению.


Так вот чтобы было понятно, повторюсь - "сопротивление сансаре и реализация..." лежат в этой же цепочке причинности, а не отдельно где-то, а значит при наличии соотвествующих причин произойдет как "сопротивление", так и "реализация" вне зависимости от того видны эти причины и условия Сергею Хосу или же нет в полной своей совокупности в силу его всеведения или частично при отсутствии такового.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так вот чтобы было понятно, повторюсь - "сопротивление сансаре и реализация..." лежат в этой же цепочке причинности, а не отдельно где-то


Это из чего-то еще следует, кроме Вашего повторения?

----------


## Karadur

> И в этом смысле о свободе выбора или воли ничего нельзя сказать однозначно, т.к. кол-во факторов неисчислимо.


Здесь также следует различать однозначную предопределённость (или попросту *детерминизм*) и *предсказуемость*.

Некоторые утверждают, что, хотя число факторов неисчислимо, так что предсказать ничего однозначно нельзя, но всё равно имеет место детерминизм, т.е. из этих бесчисленных факторов однозачно следует наше следующее состояние.

Но другие утверждают, что детерминизма нет, и к этому есть довольно серьёзные аргументы.




> А разве есть пример возможности существования хоть чего-то необусловленного? Хотя бы бы теоретически? Если нет, то на этом все рассуждения о свободе-несвободе можно спокойно закончить.


Вот это и есть ошибка: обсуловленность не означает предопределённости, детерминизма. Т.к. мы на буддийском форуме, тут все признают обусловленность, т.е. зависимость от причин, но детерминизм из обусловленности не следует.

Детерминизм означает, что из вашего текущего состояния *одно*значно следует следующее состояние. В этом случае да, свободы воли нет.

Индетерминизм означает, что следующее состояние неоднозначно, т.е. оно не одно. В этом и заключается свобода выбора: не в полном хаосе и произволе, а в выборе между *несколькими* альтернативами, которые, конечно, обусловлены.

В полностью детерминистичном мире нет места для времени: там всё существует сразу.

----------

Fyodor (27.02.2011), Шагдар (26.02.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

> Это из чего-то еще следует, кроме Вашего повторения?


Так даже в этой фразе Вы сами используете слово - "следует", т.е. по факту пользуетесь и признаете причинную цепочку, однако тут же вводите некого "агента", который обладает божественным даром творить что-то из ничего или даже вопреки, не так ли? Т.е. у Вас везде обусловленность и причинность вполне себе работает кроме специально выделенного в Вашему уме особого табу - "свободы воли" пресловутого "агента"? Ну, Нагарджуну можно почитать на досуге когда не так много забавляться будете, там как раз про "масло из песка" и "волосы на панцире черепахи" встретите.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вот это и есть ошибка: обсуловленность не означает предопределённости, детерминизма. Т.к. мы на буддийском форуме, тут все признают обусловленность, т.е. зависимость от причин, но детерминизм из обусловленности не следует.


Можно как угодно назвать, но по сути с этим моментом как раз вроде никто и не спорит - да, из-за отсутствия всеведения, мы не видим абсолютно всю совокупность причин приводящую к событию, несмотря на то, что они есть. Да, предопределенности нет, т.е. пред-определить мы ничего не можем в том смысле, что причины не видим, а не в том что событие настало без соответствующих причин или вопреки им.



> Индетерминизм означает, что следующее состояние неоднозначно, т.е. оно не одно. В этом и заключается свобода выбора: не в полном хаосе и произволе, а в выборе между несколькими альтернативами, которые, конечно, обусловлены.


Ну, вот подумайте - альтернативы у Вас обусловлены, а сам их выбор почему-то уже нет? Мы как выбираем? Ну, давайте прямо пошагово - возникновение проблемы, поиск решения, анализ приходящих мыслей, сравнение, выбор в пользу одной из них, решение.  Свободу выбора мы очевидно проявим на шаге "выбор в пользу одной из них", который тем не менее обусловлен самим наличием этой "мысли"(идеи) и особенностями нашего ума оценить выше именно ее, т.е. два фактора. На появление самой мысли мы никак влиять не можем, мы же не на прилавке ее выбираем - может прийти, а может и нет, иначе мы бы таких совершенных мыслей себе позаказывали бы... То же самое про особенности нашего ума который отдал предпочтение этой мысли в силу уникальных для него особенностей. На одинаковую мысль или идею два разных ума именно в силу наличия разницы между ними и среагируют по-разному. Часть этих особенностей мы получили при рождении, т.е. причины их возникновения лежат далеко в прошлом, а часть уже в этой жизни в силу влияния и нашей обусловленности "внешним" к нам окружением. Так где я могу продемонстрировать свою свободу выбора в таком случае?



> В полностью детерминистичном мире нет места для времени: там всё существует сразу.


Я не понял тут мысли.

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще, меня это, признаться, сильно забавляет, как настойчиво буддисты, декларирующие ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЕ в качестве цели, отрицают свободу воли.


Сергей, а мне кажется куда более забавным, когда какой-нибудь буддист обнаруживает свободу воли исключительно в устремленности к ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЮ, но не обнаруживает ее в рядовом повседневном действии. Похоже, для воли куда проще решать задачи ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ, не теряя свободы, чем изменить что-либо в судьбе человека в течении 30 секунд его жизни.



> Темой топика является вопрос о свободе воли с т.зр. буддизма.
> Значит и цели следует формулировать в рамках буддийской парадигмы.
> Целью буддизма никогда не было научиться останавливать процесс падения с n-го этажа. Поэтому в таком ракурсе рассматривать вопрос о свободе совершенно бессмысленно.


Вот у Вас именно так выходит, что человек обладает свободой воли в рамках рассмотрения целей в неком ограниченном буддийском контексте. Только вот буддизм в таком случае становится подобен игре, например в футбол, в рамках правил которой каждый игрок хоть и подчинен неким правилам, но свободен в своем действовании согласно этим же правилам игры. Жаль, что буддизм в таком случае устраняется из повседневной жизни в область философствования.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Похоже, для воли куда проще решать задачи ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ, не теряя свободы, чем изменить что-либо в судьбе человека в течении 30 секунд его жизни.


Похожа свинья на ёжа, только щетина не такая...

----------


## Karadur

> Да, предопределенности нет, т.е. пред-определить мы ничего не можем в том смысле, что причины не видим, а не в том что событие настало без соответствующих причин или вопреки им.


Здесь вы путаете предопределённость и предсказуемость, вычислимость.
Предопределённое событие в нашем контексте - это событие, определённое заранее, то, что нельзя изменить. 
Вы можете знать, что именно предопределено, а можете не знать. Предсказуемость - это достаточность информации и ваша способность просчитать, что же именно должно произойти.

Детерминизм - это когда *всегда* предопределены *все* события.




> Ну, вот подумайте - альтернативы у Вас обусловлены, а сам их выбор почему-то уже нет? Мы как выбираем?


Почему это? Сам выбор точно так же обусловлен.




> Ну, давайте прямо пошагово - возникновение проблемы, поиск решения, анализ приходящих мыслей, сравнение, выбор в пользу одной из них, решение.


Давайте на ещё более базовом уровне.
Вот у нас есть система - любая, например, наш ум.  Детерминизм означает, что из текущего состояния ума А обязательно следует Б. Можно ли просчитать Б - не так важно. 

Если А -> всегда однозначно Б, это детерминизм (Б - это единственный вариант, других нет и быть не может).

Индетерминизм - это когда есть альтернативы, А -> Б | В | Г...

Обусловленность означает, что Б, В, Г - не произвольны, а следуют из А, т.е. Д, Е, Ж из А получиться не могут.

Кроме того, нам необязательно постулировать, что число вариантов *всегда* больше одного: для индетерминизма достаточно, чтобы альтернатив было несколько *иногда*. Но это другой вопрос.

Вот там и проявляется свобода воли, которая при этом обусловлена.




> Часть этих особенностей мы получили при рождении, т.е. причины их возникновения лежат далеко в прошлом, а часть уже в этой жизни в силу влияния и нашей обусловленности "внешним" к нам окружением. Так где я могу продемонстрировать свою свободу выбора в таком случае?


Я выше показал, что из обусловленности решения не обязательно следует *единственность* решения. Вообще говоря, единственность решения, детерминизм, ниоткуда не следует - это ещё надо доказать. Мало того, физические наблюдения подтверждают, что наблюдаемая реальность недетерминистична.

----------

Fyodor (27.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Вот там и проявляется свобода воли, которая при этом обусловлена.


Весь прикол в том, что у Сергея Хоса свобода воли безусловная, т.е. есть всегда как неотъемлемое свойство ума. Если же свобода воли обусловлена, как Вы сейчас об этом заявили, то она может в какие-то моменты возникать, а в какие-то моменты не возникать в зависимости от условий ее возникновения. Так каковы же эти условия возникновения свободы воли у ума и каковы условия ее не возникновения?

----------


## Karadur

> Весь прикол в том, что у Сергея Хоса свобода воли безусловная, т.е. есть всегда как неотъемлемое свойство ума.


Воля, конечно, обусловлена. Но это не мешает ей быть свойством ума.




> Если же свобода воли обусловлена, как Вы сейчас об этом заявили, то она может в какие-то моменты возникать, а в какие-то моменты не возникать в зависимости от условий ее возникновения.


В контексте данной конкретной дискуссии меня это не очень заботит; ну, может быть, воля и не всегда проявляется, не в каждый момент времени. Мало того, мы видим, что чем ниже существо на эволюционной лестнице, тем более оно подобно автомату без воли. А чем выше по лестнице, тем больше осознанности и больше выбора. 

Нам важно, что воля в принципе может проявляться и что она не детерминистична.




> Так каковы же эти условия возникновения свободы воли у ума и каковы условия ее не возникновения?


Не знаю. Думаю, что это связано с осознанностью, осознанность при этом выступает в роли пассивной, а воля - в роли активной составляющей сознания.

----------


## Sadhak

> Вот там и проявляется свобода воли, которая при этом обусловлена


Если обусловлена, то где свобода? Вот по сути? Можно дать самые точные определения и сформулировать как угодно, но суть от этого не меняется - "свобода второй свежести" это не свобода. Либо свободен, либо нет. Говоря о свободе воли, я подразумеваю абсолютный смысл, а не свободу от одного и связанность от другого.
Далее, про "индетерминизм" - если из А вылазит иногда Б, а иногда С, то это не просто потому, что мы наконец-то обнаружили "свободу" и необусловленность, а потому, что зевнули один из факторов который всегда обуславливает появление из А в Б и другого для появления из А в С. Отсутствие для нас таких видимых причин не означает, что их нет, а лишь то, что мы о них не знаем.

----------

Pavel (27.02.2011), Zom (28.02.2011)

----------


## Karadur

> Если обусловлена, то где свобода? Вот по сути? Можно дать самые точные определения и сформулировать как угодно, но суть от этого не меняется - "свобода второй свежести" это не свобода. Либо свободен, либо нет. Говоря о свободе воли, я подразумеваю абсолютный смысл, а не свободу от одного и связанность от другого.


Что такое "абсолютный смысл"? Свобода воли не может означать большего, чем выбор в сложившихся условиях, т.е. обусловленный выбор.




> Далее, про "индетерминизм" - если из А вылазит иногда Б, а иногда С, то это не просто потому, что мы наконец-то обнаружили "свободу" и необусловленность, а потому, что зевнули один из факторов который всегда обуславливает появление из А в Б и другого для появления из А в С. Отсутствие для нас таких видимых причин не означает, что их нет, а лишь то, что мы о них не знаем.


Вы рассуждаете в правильном направлении.
Но я написал уже, что мы не рассматриваем вопрос, знаем ли мы все причины или нет. Мы просто рассматриваем - умозрительно - систему А, где учтены все факторы. И речь о том, что на фундаментальном уровне возникают ситуации, когда из А может следовать как Б, так и В.

На самом деле, когда мы наблюдаем за окружающей действительностью, никогда не бывает так, чтобы из причины А всегда однозначно следовало Б. Какой бы феномен А мы ни взяли, Б у нас будет получаться лишь с какой-то точностью, при углублении и уточнении всегда обнаруживается, что это не совсем Б, а вариации: Б', Б'', Б''' и так далее.

----------


## Pavel

> Не знаю. Думаю, что это связано с осознанностью, осознанность при этом выступает в роли пассивной, а воля - в роли активной составляющей сознания.


Ну, как же так? Вы утверждаете, что не знаете причин появления и прекращения воли, но зато знаете, что она не детерминистична... Что же это за знание такое, основанное на незнании?

Кстати. о детерминистичности. Вы дали ей следующее определение: когда из А следует только В, но никак не С или Е... При этом объявили, что в случаях, когда происходит "выбор" между вариантами следствия как раз воля и проявляется в своей свободе. Так вот это не верно в корне. Когда в детской игре "стреляют шариком, а тот, отскакивая от множества преград может закончить свое движение либо в лунке В, либо в С, либо в Е, никакой свободы воли в конечном результате не проявляется, хотя волевое действие при "выстреле" шариком и наблюдается. И осознанности в выборе результата так же нет. А в условиях развитых амбиций можно вполне сделать умозаключение, что это "Я" выбираю, в какой лунке остановить свое движение шарику. 

Я это к тому, что в условиях отсутствия полноценного (достаточного для достижения резулььтата) знания говорить о свободе не приходится. И это касается как буддийского, так и бытового контекста. Именно по этой причине в буддизме говорится о стремлении к освобождению, ибо подразумевается
, что в текущем моменте такое осовобождение (свобода воли) пока не достигнуты.

----------


## Pavel

> На самом деле, когда мы наблюдаем за окружающей действительностью, никогда не бывает так, чтобы из причины А всегда однозначно следовало Б.


Вообще-то "закон сохранения информации" куда более распространен в умах людей (на практике), чем "закон вечного обнаружения неопределенности" (или как вообще следовало бы назвать подобное умозаключение). А закон сохранения информации как раз и подразумевает полную детерминистичность всего происходящего, хотя и не гарантирует знание всех причин и следствий, позволяющих осуществить стопроцентный прогноз события или стопроцентное выявление причин по событию.

----------


## Karadur

> Вообще-то "закон сохранения информации" куда более распространен в умах людей (на практике), чем "закон вечного обнаружения неопределенности"


Распространённость закона в умах людей ничего не говорит о его истинности или ложности.




> А закон сохранения информации как раз и подразумевает полную детерминистичность всего происходящего,


Это абсолютно не так: квантовая механика ратует за сохранение информации, но, тем не менее, опыты показывают отсутствие детерминизма. Индетерминизм не мешает информации сохраняться.

----------


## Pavel

> Распространённость закона в умах людей ничего не говорит о его истинности или ложности.


Такая распространенность говорит о том, что реплика "никогда так не бывает" никак не обосновывается.



> Это абсолютно не так: квантовая механика ратует за сохранение информации, но, тем не менее, опыты показывают отсутствие детерминизма. Индетерминизм не мешает информации сохраняться.


Посоревноваться в эффективности с заклинанием "квантовая механика" может разве что заклинание "абсолютная истина". Ну при чем здесь квантовая механика и "свобода воли"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Karadur

> Ну при чем здесь квантовая механика и "свобода воли"?


При том, что индетерминизм подтверждён экспериментально, т.е. он наблюдается в физическом мире.

----------


## Sadhak

> При том, что индетерминизм подтверждён экспериментально, т.е. он наблюдается в физическом мире.


При этом экспериментально подтверждено, что ни один из влияющих на эксперимент факторов не был незамечен?  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (28.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> При том, что индетерминизм подтверждён экспериментально, т.е. он наблюдается в физическом мире.


Пора бы уже с квантовой физикой успокоиться, потому как в ней нет ничего, что было бы подтверждено экспериментально, а лишь есть эксперименты, что вступают в противоречие и несколько взаимоисключающих попыток объяснить данные обнаруженные противоречия.

----------


## Karadur

> При этом экспериментально подтверждено, что ни один из влияющих на эксперимент факторов не был незамечен?


Именно так. Погуглите на тему "нарушение локального реализма" или "violation of local realizm". 
Это как раз тот случай, когда физика влияет на философию.




> Пора бы уже с квантовой физикой успокоиться, потому как в ней нет ничего, что было бы подтверждено экспериментально


Извините, ваши слова не соответствуют действительности, не занимайтесь профанацией.

----------


## Sadhak

Хорошо, гуглю, читаю:



> ноября 2010 г. в журнале Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences была опубликована статья Шайдла и др.[1], в которой рассказывается об экспериментах, проведённых в июне-июле 2008 г. на Канарских островах Ла-Пальма и Тенерифе, расстояние между которыми составляет 144 км. На Ла-Пальме генерировалась пара запутанных фотонов, один из которых затем передавался по свёрнутому в кольцо световоду длиной 6 км на детектор Alice, расположенный рядом с источником (задержка 29,6 мкс), а другой передавался по открытому воздуху на детектор Bob, расположенный на Тенерифе (задержка 479 мкс). Также была введена электронная задержка в детекторе Bob, так что в системе координат воображаемого наблюдателя, летящим параллельно одному из фотонов с Ла-Пальмы на Тенерифе, события детектирования происходили приблизительно одновременно. Таким образом, эспериментаторам удалось закрыть лазейки для локального реализма и свободы выбора во всех системах координат.
> 
> Было проведено четыре измерения по 600 с каждое, детектировано 19 917 фотонных пар, неравенство Белла было нарушено с уровнем достоверности, превышающим 16 среднеквадратических отклонений (2,37±0,02, тогда как предельное максимальное значение составляет 2,828).
> 
> Авторы полагают, что их эксперимент опровергает большой класс детерминистических теорий, оставляя только такие, которые практически невозможно ни подтвердить, ни опровергнуть экспериментально, а именно, теории, позволяющее путешествовать во времени в прошлое и производить там действия, *а также теории «суперреализма», согласно которым далёкое общее прошлое до возникновения запутанной пары заранее определяет как её поведение, так и все скрытые переменные, связанные с её детектированием*.

----------

Pavel (27.02.2011), Zom (28.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Извините, ваши слова не соответствуют действительности, не занимайтесь профанацией.


Нет, это Ваши слова не соответствуют действительности.  :Smilie:  Если Вы не знаете и не понимаете квантовой физики и понятия "квантовый объект", то не думайте, что можно на квантовую физику ссылаться при каждом сложном для объяснения вопросе - никто тоже мол ничего не поймет.

----------


## Karadur

Вы немного не то выделили. Надо выделять вот это:

*эксперимент опровергает большой класс детерминистических теорий*

Если подробнее изучить вопрос, то обнаружится, что теории, которые "спасают" детерминизм, не очень-то совместимы с буддизмом.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы немного не то выделили. Надо выделять вот это:
> 
> *эксперимент опровергает большой класс детерминистических теорий*
> 
> Если подробнее изучить вопрос, то обнаружится, что теории, которые "спасают" детерминизм, не очень-то совместимы с буддизмом.


Нет, надо было выделить "*авторы полагают*".

----------


## Fyodor

И ещё одно частное мнение на ту же тему.

_In this connection, we might wonder where the Buddha stands in the debate
concerning free will and determinism. Insofar as this debate presupposes
substance-selves whose actions may be free or determined, he obviously has
no position. Even with respect to process-selves, it cannot be said that the
Buddha recognizes and seeks to resolve a problem of free will and determinism.
Nonetheless, in the Buddha’s own terms there is an issue here, and
up to a point it is possible to discern his position concerning it. Dependent
origination, the twelvefold sequence of causal conditioning, and the doctrine
of kamma all imply a conception of persons as enmeshed in causal relations.
This might be thought to involve a form of causal determinism that precludes
‘free choices’ – that is, choices that are not strictly determined by antecedent
states of affairs. However, the Buddha rejects this suggestion. As just seen, at
least in some respects, causal conditioning brings about strong propensities
where it remains up to us to decide how to act with respect to these propensities.
The Sutta Pit.aka contains a tremendous amount of exhortation that
appears to presuppose that it is not already determined whether or not we will
attain Nibbana (and more generally will have greater or lesser future happiness)
and that present and future choices in some sense within our power are
instrumental to achieving this. For example, my current character traits may
be more or less conducive to attaining Nibba¯na and these are the result of my
NO SUBSTANCE-SELVES past choices. But my character traits do not strictly determine my present and future choices. 
Whatever my character, I am always free to choose to act in
ways that will improve or worsen my future well-being. Similar points may
be made about the ways in which other persons or the world as a whole may
have conditioned my life (see the critique of the fatalism of the Ajıvikas at
94–5 and M 513– L 14)._

PHILOSOPHY OF THE BUDDHA
Christopher W. Gowans


А чего-это все эти "частные мнения" все одного и того же мнения?  :EEK!:

----------

Pavel (27.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> И ещё одно частное мнение на ту же тему.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Even with respect to process-selves, it cannot be said that the
> Buddha recognizes and seeks to resolve a problem of free will and determinism.
> 			
> ...


Действительно почему, ведь признают, что Будда данный вопрос не решает?

----------


## Karadur

Там это решено на том уровне, на каком ведётся эта дискуссия.
А именно, отрицается детерминизм.




> The Sutta Pit.aka contains a tremendous amount of exhortation that
> appears to presuppose that it is not already determined whether or not we will
> attain Nibbana (and more generally will have greater or lesser future happiness)
> and that present and future choices in some sense within our power are
> instrumental to achieving this.


Почему Будда не прояснял вопроса о "свободной воле" - как считается в комментариях или как объяснялось самим же Буддой, такие вопросы не прояснялись либо потому, что неправильно были поставлены, либо могли быть неправильно поняты, либо были несущественны с т.зр. освобождения.

Например, я понимаю действие свободной воли как возможность выбора из нескольких обусловленных альтернатив, и кто-то тут считает так же.

Кто-то понимает свободную волю как некую необусловленную абсолютную свободу, на основании чего она отрицается.

Другие вообще не признают её, считая не просто обусловленной, но полностью детерминистичной.

В таких условиях говорить, что "свободная воля имеет место", неправильно, потому что слушатели под свободой понимают разные вещи; с практической точки полезнее сказать, что от наших усилий и от нашего выбора что-то зависит. 

И я считаю (для себя лично), что моё понимание свободной воли не противоречит этому. У нас нет абсолютной свободы, но в каждом осознанном акте есть выбор между альтернативами, которые не произвольны, но обусловлены моим текущим состоянием.

Полный же детерминизм, равно как и полная случайность, противоречат буддизму.

Что касается квантовой механики и физических экспериментов - они, конечно, не доказывают на 100%, но выдвигают очень весомые аргументы против детерминизма.

----------

Юй Кан (28.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Полный же детерминизм, равно как и полная случайность, противоречат буддизму.


 Думаю никто здесь и не утверждал, что идеи абсолюного детерминизма или абсолютной случайности, являются свойственными буддийской философии. Т.к. в первом случае, это противоречило бы возможности следовать пути к Освобождению, а во втором случае -  причинно-обусловленному существованию.  Таким образом, воля действительно присутствует в жизни каждого живого существа, и именно она есть тот фактор, который создаёт карму, а значит, и тот мир, в котором мы живем. Но нет никакой абсолютной, независимой свободы воли.  Ощущение "свободы воли" видимо сродни ощущению "Я Есмь", т.е. по сути это является ложным умственным образованием.

----------

Pavel (28.02.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Думаю никто здесь и не утверждал, что идеи абсолюного детерминизма или абсолютной случайности, являются свойственными буддийской философии. Т.к. в первом случае, это противоречило бы возможности следовать пути к Освобождению, а во втором случае -  причинно-обусловленному существованию.


Буддизм он вообще как-то традиционно Срединного Пути придерживался, а не крайних точек зрения.

----------


## Karadur

> Думаю никто здесь и не утверждал, что идеи абсолюного детерминизма или абсолютной случайности, являются свойственными буддийской философии.


Де-факто - утверждали, прямо в этом треде или в соседних, включая, например, Zom'a. Точнее, некоторые участники здесь выступают за детерминизм, но не всегда приписывают это буддийской философии.




> Но нет никакой абсолютной, независимой свободы воли.  Ощущение "свободы воли" видимо сродни ощущению "Я Есмь", т.е. по сути это является ложным умственным образованием.


Я, по крайней мере, не утверждал никакой абсолютной и независимой свободы воли, скорее наоборот.

----------


## Karadur

> Буддизм он вообще как-то традиционно Срединного Пути придерживался, а не крайних точек зрения.


Павел, а с чем вы тогда спорили?

----------

Юй Кан (28.02.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вольная ассоциация на тему...

Когда-то, ещё в годы застоя, очень позабавили в свете рассуждений о свободе две финальные строки из стихотворения Арс. Тарковского "Зима в лесу":
Какая там свобода,
Когда зима в лесу.

----------

Karadur (01.03.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, а с чем вы тогда спорили?


Где?

----------


## Won Soeng

Необусловленность порывов есть иллюзия. Происходит она вследствие неведения, порождаемого жаждой и цеплянием. Жажда может происходить от чувств, но может и не возникать. В отсутствие жажды и неведение больше не возникает. И тогда видно, что свободы воли нет. Однако, татхагата есть ничем не обусловленное внимание. Но полная свобода внимания есть лишь полное угасание влечений, без альтернатив.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Необусловленность порывов есть иллюзия.


Не понял, к чему относится это суждение, т.е. кто тут отрицал обусловленность порывов?



> Происходит она вследствие неведения, порождаемого жаждой и цеплянием.


Предлагаете поменять местами первое и восьмое звенья пратитья-самутпады?
ПРАТИТЬЯ-САМУТПАДА (букв. «цепь взаимозависимого происхождения [сансары/страданий]») — состоит из двенадцати «звеньев», соединяемых меж собою посредством кармы (т. е. законом причинно-следственных связей), при этом каждое из звеньев этой цепи, порождённое звеном предыдущим, служит, в свою очередь, источником возникновения звена последующего: *(1) неведение (авидья)*; (2) воля/действие (самскара); (3) сознание/различение/воображение (виджняна); (4) имя-форма (нама-рупа); (5) шесть «опор [восприятия]» (шат-аятана); (6) контакт/соединение [объекта, органов чувств и чувственного сознания] (спарша); (7) чувствование/ощущения (ведана); *(8) желание/алчность (тришна);* (9) хватание/стремление удерживать [желаемое] (упадана/праявастхана); (10) становление, т. е. стремление войти в следующую фазу существования (бхава); (11) новое рождение (джати); (12) старение/угасание и разрушение/смерть (джара-марана).


> В отсутствие жажды и неведение больше не возникает. И тогда видно, что свободы воли нет.


Следствием жажды, согласно ПС, является, что наиболее важно, желание следующего рождения (см. десятое звено). При этом устранение жажды вовсе не означает полного освобождения и прекращения перерождений...



> Однако, татхагата есть ничем не обусловленное внимание. Но полная свобода внимания есть лишь полное угасание влечений, без альтернатив.


Татхагата, будучи освобождённым, вообще говоря, ничем не обусловлен: он самодостаточен. Сооветственно, свобода его воли/действий практически беспредельна. И сводить свободу Татхагаты к некоему свободному вниманию -- неправильно.

----------

Karadur (01.03.2011), Pavel (01.03.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, Вы слишком упрощаете ПС. Да, если в первом приближении говорить, то есть 12 звеньев. Однако 12 звеньев относятся к трем жизням. В последовательных моментах сознания жажда порождает неведение, неведение порождает порывы, порывы порождают сознание, сознание порождает чувства. В свою очередь жажда порождается чувствами, но не всегда, когда есть чувства, возникает жажда. Зато когда нет чувств, жажда не возникает. Когда есть жажда, возникает цепляние, становление, рождение, старение и смерть. Когда нет жажды, не возникает и неведение.

Далее, татхагата - анатта. Татхагата не может быть освобожден или захвачен. Татхагата это не воля и не действия. Нет никакой свободы татхагаты. Свободное, невовлеченное внимание (сознание) - и есть татхагата. Не нужно фантазировать что-то сверх этого возникающего без причин и не возникающего вследствие причин внимания, имеющего эпитет ясности. 

Изучайте более внимательно детальный анализ ПС в суттах, не нужно рассказывать азбуку тем, кто уже читает хотя бы по слогам.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, да, про необусловленность порывов. Нет ни одного необусловленного порыва. Совсем. Это значит, что нет никакой вовсе свободы воли. Ни в одном моменте сознания, даже тени.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Вы слишком упрощаете ПС. Да, если в первом приближении говорить, то есть 12 звеньев. Однако 12 звеньев относятся к трем жизням. В последовательных моментах сознания жажда порождает неведение, неведение порождает порывы, порывы порождают сознание, сознание порождает чувства. В свою очередь жажда порождается чувствами, но не всегда, когда есть чувства, возникает жажда. Зато когда нет чувств, жажда не возникает. Когда есть жажда, возникает цепляние, становление, рождение, старение и смерть. Когда нет жажды, не возникает и неведение.
> 
> Далее, татхагата - анатта. Татхагата не может быть освобожден или захвачен. Татхагата это не воля и не действия. Нет никакой свободы татхагаты. Свободное, невовлеченное внимание (сознание) - и есть татхагата. Не нужно фантазировать что-то сверх этого возникающего без причин и не возникающего вследствие причин внимания, имеющего эпитет ясности. 
> 
> Изучайте более внимательно детальный анализ ПС в суттах, не нужно рассказывать азбуку тем, кто уже читает хотя бы по слогам.


Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты из сутт, где говорится о том, что:
1) 12 звеньев ПС относятся *именно к трем жизням*;
2) в последовательных моментах сознания *жажда порождает неведение*;
3) когда нет жажды, не возникает и неведение;
4) татхагата - анатта;
5) нет никакой свободы татхагаты.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, да, про необусловленность порывов. Нет ни одного необусловленного порыва. Совсем. Это значит, что нет никакой вовсе свободы воли. Ни в одном моменте сознания, даже тени.


Приведите цитату из любой сутты, где говорится, что *нет никакой вовсе свободы воли, даже у Татхагаты*.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Неведение- причина сансары. Жажда (танха)- это его форма.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты из сутт, где говорится о том, что:
> 1) 12 звеньев ПС относятся *именно к трем жизням*;
> 2) в последовательных моментах сознания *жажда порождает неведение*;
> 3) когда нет жажды, не возникает и неведение;
> 4) татхагата - анатта;
> 5) нет никакой свободы татхагаты.


Когда встречу необходимые места - дам точные ссылки. Я сейчас изучаю дхарму для понимания и реализации, а не для запоминания источников.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда встречу необходимые места - дам точные ссылки. Я сейчас изучаю дхарму для понимания и реализации, а не для запоминания источников.


В таком случае не спешите порождать по поводу основ Учения опрометчивые, категоричные и бездоказательные утверждения, не подтверждаемых ничем, кроме "я сейчас изучаю дхарму для понимания и реализации...". Только и всего.

А то получается как в анекдоте о лягушке, ответившей на вопрос зайца о том, холодна ли вода в пруду "Я здесь сижу как женщина, а не как градусник!" : )

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, все сообщения на форуме являются сугубо личными мнениями участников, если только не указана непосредственно ссылка или правильно оформленная цитата. Ваше мнение об опрометчивости, категоричности и бездоказательности - само по себе столь же опрометчивое, категоричное и бездоказательное. Изучайте более детальный анализ ПС, эта информация точно есть на сайте тхеравады, в статьях учителей.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Изучайте более детальный анализ ПС, эта информация точно есть на сайте тхеравады, в статьях учителей.


Если она там точно есть -- процитируйте её? И я даже забуду об опрометчивом и категоричном требовании изучать детальный анализ ПС в суттах, а не в статьях...
А то получается как у фольклорного петуха: "Я прокукарекал, а там хоть не рассветай!" : )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Юй Кан, все сообщения на форуме являются сугубо личными мнениями участников, если только не указана непосредственно ссылка или правильно оформленная цитата.


 Это точно! Всё что мы пишем, по большому счёту является нашими собственными убеждениями. Кстати, термин"жажда" включает  не только желание и привязанность к чувственным удовольствиям, богатству и власти, но также желание и привязанность к идеям и идеалам, взглядам, мнениям, теориям, понятиям и убеждениям (дхарма-танха)!  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (01.03.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если она там точно есть -- процитируйте её?


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...muppada-sv.htm




> ричинность и необходимые и достаточные условия
> 
> Я выше уже упомянул формулу причинности - идаппаччаята. Теперь я покажу, что она относится к тому, что в западной логике мы называем «необходимым условием» и «достаточным условием». Современный анализ причинностей хорошо отражает идаппаччаята и Взаимозависимое Возникновение.
> Необходимое условие - это причина, без которой не будет следствия. Например, топливо - это необходимая причина для огня. Без топлива огня не бывает. Необходимая причина выражается второй частью формулы идаппаччаята:
> 
> «Когда этого нет, нет и того. С прекращением этого, то прекращается».
> 
> Достаточное условие - это причина, которая всегда даёт следствие. Например, огонь - это достаточное условие для тепла. Огонь обязан давать тепло. Достаточное условие выражается первой частью идаппаччаята:
> 
> ...





> я объяснил, что означает Взаимозависимое Возникновение. Я показал, цитируя канонические тексты, что звено «винньяна» относится к потоку сознания, возникающего в этой жизни, после того, как авиджа и камма-формирователи создали перерождение. Было показано как причинность - связь между одним звеном и последующим - может растягиваться во времени, даже выходить за пределы этой жизни, затрагивая следующую жизнь. В заключение я объяснил, что патичча-самуппада, как ей учит Будда в суттах, может означать только такой процесс, который покрывает три жизни. Вера в то, что патичча-самуппада ограничена только одной жизнью, и тем более, несколькими моментами, попросту несостоятельна в свете аргументов и фактов.





> Перерождение без участия души
> 
> Мне часто задают один и тот же вопрос - как может быть перерождение, если нет души, которая перерождается. Ответ на этот вопрос - Взаимозависимое Возникновение. Патичча-самуппада представляет собой пустой процесс, который пуст от души, что переплывала бы из жизни в жизнь. Он также показывает силы, задействованные в этом процессе, которые направляют его туда или сюда, и даже имеющие влияние на следующую жизнь. Взаимозависимое Возникновение также даёт ответ на вопрос, каким образом камма, созданная в прошлой жизни, оказывает влияние на человека в этой жизни.
> Схема представляет две цепочки, создающих перерождение:
> 
> 1. Невежество (авиджа) + камма + сознание в начале перерождения (винньяна)
> 2. Жажда (танха) + цепляние (упадана) и становление (бхава) + рождение (джати).
> 
> Эти процессы идут параллельно. Они описывают одну и ту же операцию, просто с двух разных позиций. Теперь я их совмещу:
> ...


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...nibbana-sv.htm



> Вселенная внутри
> 
> Истина страдания относится к страдательности пяти совокупностей цепляния, которое возникает в чувственных опорах, когда объект попадает в зону обозрения чувств. Когда вы смотрите на что-то, глаз получает изображение объекта через дверь-глаза, и контакт между объектом и этой чувственной опорой даёт вам знание о том, что вы увидели этот объект. Этот феномен видения достаточно очевиден. Вы знаете, что у вас есть глаза, и чувствуете, что вы полностью владеете ими. Вы, как видящий, существуете. Объект, который вы видите, чёткий и приятен вашему уму. Точно также вы можете проанализировать феномен слуха, вкуса и т.д. Как только что-то из этого возникает, развивается цепляние к наблюдаемому чувственному объекту. Когда вы видите человека, вы распознаёте его как мужчину или женщину, и черты этого человека представляются вам как приятные. Вы мгновенно цепляетесь к нему или к ней. Ваш глаз и объект глаза составляют совокупность цепляния к форме или к материи.
> Когда вы узнаёте то, что вы видите, знайте, что теперь действует сознание, и формируется совокупность цепляния к сознанию. Вы увидели объект, и внутри вас возникают приятные или неприятные чувства. Так вы развиваете совокупность цепляния к чувству. Обычно вы замечаете то, что видите, поэтому вы можете вспомнить это, если в этом будет надобность. Вы развили восприятие и теперь у вас есть цепляние к совокупности восприятия. Затем у вас есть волевые действия, которые происходят внутри вашего ума в отношении благих или неблагих действий, которые вы совершаете. Такие состояния ума лежат вне зоны чувств и восприятия, и создают умственные формации, к которым вы также цепляетесь. Так появляется совокупность цепляния к умственным формациям. И таким образом за счёт этого акта видения, слуха и так далее, возникли все пять совокупностей цепляния.
> Эти совокупности постоянно возникают в нас, но их возникновение происходит так быстро, что мы едва замечаем это. В основном мы не можем поймать момент, когда происходит этот феномен. Однако с развитием внимательности мы можем замечать возникновение и исчезновение совокупностей цепляния, и таким образом, можем увидеть тот факт, что этот постоянно изменяющийся поток крайне неудовлетворительный, и это страдание.
> Эти пять совокупностей цепляния формируют вашу вселенную. Они раскрывают истину страдания. Обычный человек не может заметить процесс видения таким, какой он есть на самом деле, и потому не может ухватить подлинную природу феномена, как только этот феномен возникает. Он или она думает, что видение - это приятно, и принимает страдание за удовольствие, и таким образом развивается пристрастие к удовольствию. Эта жажда со временем становится сильной и возникает привязанность.
> Когда он или она делает попытку насытить свою жажду, то возникают формации. Таким образом, теперь в игру вступают умственные формации. Из-за действия формаций умирающий человек видит в своём уме собственные прошлые действия (камма), и видения этих действий (камма-нимитта), а также «знаки [дальнейшей] участи» (гати-нимитта). Ум ухватывает эти объекты благодаря цеплянию. Это похоже на утопающего, который хватался бы за любой плавучий предмет на поверхности воды. Умирающий таким же образом хватается за объект ума. Затем происходит сознание смерти и он или она оставляет совокупности позади и это сознание ретируется в прошлое.
> Однако, из-за того, что цепляние в уме не было уничтожено, объект ума сознания смерти прошлого существования влияет на сознание перерождения, которое происходит уже в новом существовании. Так начинается новая жизнь с новым сознанием и это связывает прошлое с настоящим. Поэтому этот тип сознания и называется «перерождающим». Далее следует умственное содержимое фактора жизни. Когда происходит сознание, то за ним следуют и умственные формации. Затем в зависимости от них возникают и материальные феномены. Если жажда не отсечена, то эти умственные и материальные феномены продолжают формироваться бесконечно долго, пока длится сансара. Поэтому жажда является причиной, которая создаёт эту вселенную, и поскольку эта вселенная - это груда страданий, она несёт в себе истину причины страдания, и у каждого есть возможность увидеть эту истину.
> Зрение, слух, вкус, обоняние и осязание - это всё факторы страдания, и в этом отношении жажда становится причиной. По этой причине нам нравится видеть, слышать, пробовать на вкус, нюхать и трогать, и страдание возникает вновь. Это истины страдания и причины страдания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Приведите, пожалуйста, цитаты из сутт, где говорится о том, что:
> 1) 12 звеньев ПС относятся *именно к трем жизням*;
> .



Это написано в патисамбхидамагге  (часть Сутта питаки).





> [ CHAPTER IV — DEPENDENT ORIGINATION
> 275. 36 In being-as-action before [this life] there is delusion, which is
> ignorance; there is accumulation, which is formations; there is attachment,
> which is craving; there is adoption, which is clinging,; there is volition,
> which is being; thus these five ideas in being-as-action before [this life]
> are conditions for rebirth-linking here [in the present life].
> 
> Here [in the present life] there is rebirth-linking, which is consciousness;
> there is precipitation [in the womb], which is mentality-materiality;
> ...

----------


## Dron

> Нет ни одного необусловленного порыва. Совсем. Это значит, что нет никакой вовсе свободы воли. Ни в одном моменте сознания, даже тени.


и причем все феномены сознания обусловлены у вас исключительно материей, насколько я помню?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это написано в патисамбхидамагге  (часть Сутта питаки).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So he knows, sees, recognizes, penetrates, the four generalizations [of
> past cause, present result, present cause, future result], *the three periods
> of time*, and the dependent origination with three links, doing so in these
> twenty modes [with five modes in each generalization].


Разве здесь сказано о трёх жизнях, а не о трёх периодах времени (прошлое, настоящее, будущее)?

----------


## Юй Кан

BTR, в периоде
Было показано как причинность - связь между одним звеном и последующим - может растягиваться во времени, даже выходить за пределы этой жизни, затрагивая следующую жизнь. В заключение я объяснил, что патичча-самуппада, как ей учит Будда в суттах, может означать только такой процесс, который покрывает три жизни. Вера в то, что патичча-самуппада ограничена только одной жизнью, и тем более, несколькими моментами, попросту несостоятельна в свете аргументов и фактов.тоже, как и цитате AlexTheGreat'а, речь идёт о трёх периодах времени (прошлом, настоящем и будущем) или трёх перерождениях, *связываемых праттитья-самутпадой*, а не о том что "12 звеньев ПС относятся именно к трем жизням".
Кроме того, как себе понимаю, ПС может связывать/покрывать не только три, но куда большее кол-во жизней или перерождений, особенно ретроспективно.

Ну, в любом случае здесь, наколько помню, никто ничего не заявлял о том, будто ПС ограничивается только одной жизнью.
Так к чему относилось это Ваше утверждение, начинающееся с противительного союза "*однако*"? Кому или чему возражали? : )

----------

Won Soeng (02.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Это написано в патисамбхидамагге (часть Сутта питаки).


На самом деле Патисамбида весьма сомнительно к суттам-то относится. Хоть и официально включена в суттанту. Да и вообщем вроде как общепризнано, что она сама по себе Комментарий, а не сутта.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, в периоде
> Было показано как причинность - связь между одним звеном и последующим - может растягиваться во времени, даже выходить за пределы этой жизни, затрагивая следующую жизнь. В заключение я объяснил, что патичча-самуппада, как ей учит Будда в суттах, может означать только такой процесс, который покрывает три жизни. Вера в то, что патичча-самуппада ограничена только одной жизнью, и тем более, несколькими моментами, попросту несостоятельна в свете аргументов и фактов.тоже, как и цитате AlexTheGreat'а, речь идёт о трёх периодах времени (прошлом, настоящем и будущем) или трёх перерождениях, *связываемых праттитья-самутпадой*, а не о том что "12 звеньев ПС относятся именно к трем жизням".
> Кроме того, как себе понимаю, ПС может связывать/покрывать не только три, но куда большее кол-во жизней или перерождений, особенно ретроспективно.
> 
> Ну, в любом случае здесь, наколько помню, никто ничего не заявлял о том, будто ПС ограничивается только одной жизнью.
> Так к чему относилось это Ваше утверждение, начинающееся с противительного союза "*однако*"? Кому или чему возражали? : )


Вот Вы о чем  :Smilie:  Собственно мое утверждение и обозначало лишь то, что ПС не относится к трем произвольным последовательным моментам сознания. 

Почему Вы полагаете, что мое выражение мнение обязательно возражение кому-либо?

----------


## Won Soeng

> и причем все феномены сознания обусловлены у вас исключительно материей, насколько я помню?


Нет, материя это лишь часть феноменов моментов сознания, четыре стихии, лишь часть совокупности рупа. Как же феномены сознания могут быть обусловлены исключительно материей? Если припомните конкретные слова, которые заставили Вас подумать о том, что я придерживаюсь подобной точки зрения, я объясню, что именно в них имелось в виду.

----------


## Pavel

> Юй Кан, Вы слишком упрощаете ПС. Да, если в первом приближении говорить, то есть 12 звеньев. Однако 12 звеньев относятся к трем жизням. В последовательных моментах сознания жажда порождает неведение, неведение порождает порывы, порывы порождают сознание, сознание порождает чувства.


Может быть как раз здесь Вы демонстрируете упрощенный взгляд? Попробуйте на простом практическом примере показать, в какой из трех жизней зародилась жажда сна. Покажите на практике понимание ПС, раз уж Вы заговорили о том, что изучаете буддизм для практики, а не для запоминания сутт.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, что Вы называете "жажда сна"? Есть шесть видов жажды (танха). Жажда глаза к формам, жажда уха к звукам, жажда носа к запахам, жажда языка к вкусам, жажда тела к тактильным ощущениям, жажда ума к различающему мышлению.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, что Вы называете "жажда сна"? Есть шесть видов жажды (танха). Жажда глаза к формам, жажда уха к звукам, жажда носа к запахам, жажда языка к вкусам, жажда тела к тактильным ощущениям, жажда ума к различающему мышлению.


Жажду сна я отношу к жажде тактильных ощущений, как если бы жажду пряностей относил бы к жажде вкуса и жажде запаха. При этом я ничего не знаю о жажде тела, т.е. о том, что тело способно испытывать жажду, порождать жажду, прекращать жажду. Так же ничего не знаю о том, что язык или нос испытывают, порождают или прекращают жажду.

----------


## Pavel

> Нет, материя это *лишь часть феноменов моментов сознания*, четыре стихии, лишь часть совокупности рупа. Как же феномены сознания могут быть обусловлены исключительно материей?


А почему бы феноменам сознания не быть обусловленными лишь частью феноменов моментов сознания? (Сам не верю, что я это спрашиваю...  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, слово "танха", когда переводится словом "жажда" не имеет всех тех коннотаций, которые имеет слово "жажда" в русском языке. Нет такого "жажда сна" в коннотации термина "танха". Слова обманчивы, необходимо обнаружить в наблюдении феноменов ума, на что именно эти термины указывают, чтобы не относиться к учению Будды как к заклинаниям, услышанным Анандой именно так, и не иначе. Если не обнаружены феномены, которыми обозначены слова - легко обмануться.

Жажда (тела) к телесным (тактильным ощущениям) - это прежде всего описание причины цепляния (привязанностей). Сон не является телесным ощущением. Сон есть физиологическая потребность организма, так же как голод, желание пить (чтобы не использовать другой контекст слова жажда опускаем его), желание опорожниться и т.п.

Буддийский смысл термина танха, при переводе его как жажда не нужно понимать упрощенно, как легко замечаемые желания и влечения. Те желания, которые замечаются - это санскары, порывы ума, они не имеют отношения к жажде, которая танха, не являются объектами жажды.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А почему бы феноменам сознания не быть обусловленными лишь частью феноменов моментов сознания? (Сам не верю, что я это спрашиваю...  )


Потому что это косвенная обусловленность. Прямая обусловленность гораздо сложнее для нетренированного внимания. Очень легко принять за качества ума обозначения телесных и чувственных феноменов. Очень часто телесные феномены принимаются за чувственные феномены. Когда на русском языке говорят слово "чувства", это не то же самое, что когда говорится "ведана". Чувствами мы можем называть злость, радость, любовь, отвращение, голод, зависть, боль, возбуждение, апатию, лень и т.п. Ведана это лишь приятность, неприятность или нейтральность по шести индриям-вишаям.

----------


## Pavel

> Жажда (тела) к телесным (тактильным ощущениям) - это прежде всего описание причины цепляния (привязанностей). Сон не является телесным ощущением. Сон есть физиологическая потребность организма, так же как голод, желание пить (чтобы не использовать другой контекст слова жажда опускаем его), желание опорожниться и т.п.


И что из того, что жажда - это физиологическая потребность? Что Вы этим хотите сказать? Опять станете противопоставлять организм и живое существо, типа в буддизме о живых существах говорят, а не об организмах? Может тогода "жизнь с нелюбимым", "утрата любимого", голод, потребность в размножении, старение, смерть... - это все не дукха, а физиологические потребности организмов?




> Буддийский смысл термина танха, при переводе его как жажда не нужно понимать упрощенно, как легко замечаемые желания и влечения. Те желания, которые замечаются - это санскары, порывы ума, они не имеют отношения к жажде, которая танха, не являются объектами жажды.


Не надо учить, как не нужно делать. Покажите, как нужно понимать слово жажда в буддийском контексте. Хорошо бы на конкретных практических примерах жажды как причины дукхи старения и смерти.

----------


## Pavel

> Потому что это косвенная обусловленность. Прямая обусловленность гораздо сложнее для нетренированного внимания. Очень легко принять за качества ума обозначения телесных и чувственных феноменов. Очень часто телесные феномены принимаются за чувственные феномены. Когда на русском языке говорят слово "чувства", это не то же самое, что когда говорится "ведана". Чувствами мы можем называть злость, радость, любовь, отвращение, голод, зависть, боль, возбуждение, апатию, лень и т.п. Ведана это лишь приятность, неприятность или нейтральность по шести индриям-вишаям.


Вы сделали сначала в качестве аргумента (обоснования) заявление о том, что 


> Нет, материя это лишь часть феноменов моментов сознания, четыре стихии, лишь часть совокупности рупа. Как же феномены сознания могут быть обусловлены исключительно материей?


Объявили, как очевидность, что раз одно часть, то другое этим не может быть обусловлено.
Я спросил, а почему бы части не мочь обусловить - что мешает. А Вы отвечаете, что потому что косвенная обусловленность. Это как если бы я спросил, почему Вы говорите, что громкие звуки не могут обусловить шум, а Вы мне отвечаете, что потому что рояль черный. И дальше начинаете рассуждать о сложности восприятия оркестра. Я не понимаю ничего из того. что Вы пытаетесь обосновать, т.к. в обоснованиях пренебрегается логической взаимосвязью между суждениями.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, опустим рефлексии.
Просто пройдемся по Вашим ошибках восприятия сказанного мной.



> И что из того, что жажда - это физиологическая потребность?


Еще раз. Жажда в русском языке имеет много коннотаций (контекстов применения). Танха - не имеет отношения к физиологическим потребностям. Танха есть склонность глаза выделять одни формы и упускать другие формы, склонность уха выделять одни звуки и упускать другие звуки, склонность языка выделять одни вкусы и упускать другие вкусы, склонность носа выделять одни запахи и упускать другие запахи, склонность тела выделять одни ощущения и упускать другие ощущения, склонность внимания выделять одни явления и упускать другие явления. 




> Опять станете противопоставлять организм и живое существо, типа в буддизме о живых существах говорят, а не об организмах?


Я не говорю Вам за весь буддизм, только о своем понимании, свое мнение о том, о чем говорят учителя и о том, что услышал Ананда. Организм - лишь  совокупность некоторых признаков живого существа. Непостоянных признаков, обусловленных признаков и неудовлетворительных признаков. Где Вы обнаруживаете в моих словах противоставление существа и организма? Я лишь говорю о том, что организм - это далеко не все существо. В буддизме, существо - это пять совокупностей. Организм - только четыре стихии, рупа. В буддизме нама-рупа это совозникающие совокупности. Рупа не является причиной нама. Неведение не относится к рупа. Жажда не относится к рупа. Нама-рупа совозникает вследствие возникшей виджняны, согласно закону взаимообусловленного возникновения.

Ну и по конкретному Вашему вопросу



> Покажите, как нужно понимать слово жажда в буддийском контексте. Хорошо бы на конкретных практических примерах жажды как причины дукхи старения и смерти.


Не совсем понятно, что для Вас "конкретные практические примеры", буду исходить из собственного понимания этой фразы.
1. Жажда есть непреодолимая склонность внимания к определенным признакам, вследствие чувственного отношения к возникновению и прекращению этих признаков. Например, человек, который боится пауков замечает признаки пауков. 
2. Возникшая жажда вызывает цепляние, удерживание признаков во внимании. Например замеченные признаки пауков захватывают внимание, удерживают его, различают дополнительные признаки, подтверждающие или опровергающие распознавание признаков как соответствующих именно паукам, а не напоминающих их.
3. Возникшее цепляние вызывает становление (в смысле целеполагания, установления цели, ожидания). Например, цель - избежать сочетания признаков пауков и признаков тела.
4. Возникшее становление вызывает рождение, старение и смерть - то есть обуславливает возникновение и прекращение множества санскар (действий и различающего внимания), по достижению установленной (в результате цепляния к признакам) цели. Например, найти такие условия, в которых приятные признаки тела не обнаруживаются совместно с неприятными признаками пауков.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не понимаю ничего из того. что Вы пытаетесь обосновать, т.к. в обоснованиях пренебрегается логической взаимосвязью между суждениями.


Вы не понимаете сказанного лишь по причине несоответствия сказанного Вашим представлениям и идеям. Поэтому пытаетесь мне доказать, что и я не должен понимать тем образом, которым понимаю. Когда я говорю слова, Вы слышите их в своем контексте. Вы бы так не применили слова, и думаете, что моим словам не достает логики. Но если захотите, Вы можете догадаться, что логика это прежде всего понимание контекста. Когда с Вами говорят на незнакомом Вам языке, Вы тоже не понимаете, но не думаете, что говорящие пренебрегают логическими взаимосвязями. 

Не нужно искать причины непонимания вне Ваших собственных представлений. А тем более навязывать свои представления об отдельных словах и терминах как единственно правильные. Вы не научите всех Вашему языку. Только тех, кто будет интересоваться Вашим пониманием и будет пытаться понять контекст, а не навязать Вам собственный.

Если Вы обратите внимание, это Вы интересуетесь моим пониманием, а не я Вашим. Поэтому Ваша задача понять контекст используемых мной слов, а не моя задача подобрать слова, к которым бы у Вас не возникло желания придираться.

----------


## Pavel

> Я не говорю Вам за весь буддизм, только о своем понимании, свое мнение о том, о чем говорят учителя и о том, что услышал Ананда.


 Я тоже.



> Организм - лишь  совокупность некоторых признаков живого существа. Непостоянных признаков, обусловленных признаков и неудовлетворительных признаков. Где Вы обнаруживаете в моих словах противоставление существа и организма?


Когда человек говорит, что организм является лишь частью существа, то он утверждает, что у существа есть что-то, что организмом не является. Таким образом он логически противопоставляет одно другому, указывая на различение одного от другого. Под словом "противопоставление" в данном смысле не подразумевается "сталкивание лбами", а подразумевается сравнительный анализ с выявлением различий.



> Я лишь говорю о том, что организм - это далеко не все существо.


А я говорю, что в буддийских поучениях (суттах) нет вообще противопоставления организма и существа, а потому этот вопрос не имеет для понимания буддизма принципиального значения. Более того, в суттах много текстов, которые косвенно указывают на то, что под живым существом подразумевается именно живой организм (индивидуальность с полным набором признаков живого существа). 


> В буддизме, существо - это пять совокупностей.


Ну вот, а несколько секунд тому назад утверждали, что не говорите за весь буддизм. Что ж, вынужден последоватьл Вашему же примеру и высказаться: в буддизме живой организм - это пять совокупностей.



> Организм - только четыре стихии, рупа.


Нет все пять.



> В буддизме нама-рупа это совозникающие совокупности. Рупа не является причиной нама. Неведение не относится к рупа. Жажда не относится к рупа. Нама-рупа совозникает вследствие возникшей виджняны, согласно закону взаимообусловленного возникновения.


Верно. При этом вся эта "нама-рупа" и есть живой организм - личность.



> Ну и по конкретному Вашему вопросу
> 
> Не совсем понятно, что для Вас "конкретные практические примеры", буду исходить из собственного понимания этой фразы.


Вопрос был о том, чтобы показать, в какой из трех жизней зародилась жажда, которая породила и в какой из трех жизней старение и смерть. Весь вопрос был посвящен числу три в ключе практического понимания ПС. Форму для ответа на вопрос Вы выбрали верно, а вот ответ дали не на мой вопрос.



> Попробуйте на простом практическом примере показать, *в какой из трех жизней* зародилась жажда сна.





> Жажда (тела) к телесным (тактильным ощущениям) - это прежде всего описание причины цепляния (привязанностей). Сон не является телесным ощущением.


Вот и хорошо. Так покажите мне, в какой из трех жизней согласно ПС зародились причины цепляния за погружение в состояние сна. Вы же не станете утверждать, что сопротивление потребности в сне мучительно? Или, раз уж со сном возникают новые не используемые в канонических буддистских текстах сущности типа физиологичсеской потребности, покажите, в какой из трех жизней согласно ПС зародилась потребность в цеплянии за молодость, здоровье и жизнь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Более того, в суттах много текстов, которые косвенно указывают на то, что под живым существом подразумевается именно живой организм (индивидуальность с полным набором признаков живого существа).


Вы так слышите (читаете). Но, хотя бы, приведите примеры, где в суттах под живым существом Вы понимаете именно живой организм.

Кроме того, если Вы говорите о полном наборе признаков живого существа - не могли бы Вы их перечислить здесь? Как я понимаю, для Вас признаки живого организма совпадают с признаками живого существа. Тогда для Вас и разницы не должно быть, какой из синонимов использовать. Если Вы перечислите полный набор признаков, я смогу Вам ответить, какие я отношу к живому организму, а какие к чувствующему существу, почему их разделяю и с какой целью не смешиваю в одну кучу.




> Вопрос был о том, чтобы показать, в какой из трех жизней зародилась жажда, которая породила и в какой из трех жизней старение и смерть


В Вашей прошлой жизни возникла жажда, вследствие которой Вы родились в этом теле, в этих условиях, в этом времени. Так же и сейчас, то, чему Вы не можете не уделять внимание (жажда) приведет к следующему рождению.




> Так покажите мне, в какой из трех жизней согласно ПС зародились причины цепляния за погружение в состояние сна.


В прошлой жизни, до рождения этого тела, нуждающегося в регулярном отдыхе и сне. Жажда чувственных удовольствий в прошлом рождении привела к рождению в этом мире, в этих условиях, в этом времени.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы не понимаете сказанного лишь по причине несоответствия сказанного Вашим представлениям и идеям.


Покажите, какой из моих идей не соответствует и что сказанное Вами, что я считаю непонятым и необоснованным.




> Если Вы обратите внимание, это Вы интересуетесь моим пониманием, а не я Вашим. Поэтому Ваша задача понять контекст используемых мной слов, а не моя задача подобрать слова, к которым бы у Вас не возникло желания придираться.


Это крайнее суждение. Если у меня возник интерес и я цепляюсь за сказанные Вами слова, то это вовсе не значит, что я попал в некую непреодолимую зависимость или подписался под некими Вами установленными правилами должностных обязательств. Я просто высказал свой интерес. Вы проявили свой интерес донести до меня свои мысли. Я же не говорю Вам: "А, раз ты выразил интерес донести до меня свою мысль, то твоя ЗАДАЧА...". Мне такие речи вообще кажутся странными.

Я считаю так: если у человека есть желание быть понятым, то он старается говорить на языке слушателя. Если человек хочет понять кем-то что-то сказанное, но не знает точно языка говорящего, то он учит тот язык. Не бывает только так и не иначе. Так вот я, чтобы понять Вас уже не раз пытался добиться от Вас определений слов, чтобы не угадывать Ваши мысли, а понимать смысл употребляемых Вами слов - неудачно. Вы же утверждаете, что Вам ценно и интересно Учение Будды , так выучили ли Вы хоть один язык, на котором говорили Будды? 

Я пока слышу от Вас лишь то, что кто-то имеет перед собой задачу учить Ваш собственный язык и догадываться о смысле слов из Вашего личного контекста понимания. По-моему это не правильно и слишком амбициозно.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы так слышите (читаете). Но, хотя бы, приведите примеры, где в суттах под живым существом Вы понимаете именно живой организм.


 В основах буддизма, а именно 4БИ, Будда приводит примеры дукхи: жизнь с нелюбимым, утрата любимого, старение, болезни... Это примеры индивидуальных переживаний (переживаний живых организмов). Так же в суттах Будда учит любить живых существ точно так же, как мать любит свое последнее дитя. Будда в этом случае указывает на переживания живых организмов, а не на переживания неких непонятных сущностей (живых существ), которые при этом не являются живыми организмами. или которые в чем-то отличны от живых организмов. Дитя - физиологически рожденный матерью ребенок. Последнее дитя - то дитя, которое осталось последним из живых, а потому особо дорогим. Материнская любовь - особая в физиологическом смысле организованная любовь, настолько естественная и предопределенная, что не вызывает никакого сомнения и непонимания у слушателя, какова она, а потому и используется в качестве примера. Это любовь специфических живых организмов (матерей), а не любовь живого существа (человека).

Дайте же свое определение живого существа, чтобы было видно, что в суттах Будда говорил именно об этих существах, когда говорил о дукхе и любви ко всем живым существам, но не к организмам. Покажите, как мать, по каким признакам, отличает свое дитя (по признакам организма или существа).



> Если Вы перечислите полный набор признаков, я смогу Вам ответить, какие я отношу к живому организму, а какие к чувствующему существу, почему их разделяю и с какой целью не смешиваю в одну кучу.


Не лукавьте, Вы итак можете разъяснить, что, почему и как Вы куда относите.




> В Вашей прошлой жизни возникла жажда, вследствие которой Вы родились в этом теле, в этих условиях, в этом времени. Так же и сейчас, то, чему Вы не можете не уделять внимание (жажда) приведет к следующему рождению.


Я не понял, что именно Вы мне хотели показать. Я просил показать зарождение жажды, которая повлекла за собой старение и/или смерть. И еще вопрос, "прошлая жизнь" это "первая из трех жизней"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Покажите, какой из моих идей не соответствует и что сказанное Вами, что я считаю непонятым и необоснованным.


Вы сами говорите о Вашем не понимаете. Я лишь замечаю, что проблема не в том, что сказанное мной пренебрегает логикой, а в том, что Вы эту логику не обнаруживаете, когда слышите в сказанном нечто свое (ложное понимание). Вместо того, чтобы усомниться, верно ли Вы поняли смысл сказанного, Вы предпочитаете усомниться в наличии этого самого смысла в сказанном.




> Я считаю так: если у человека есть желание быть понятым, то он старается говорить на языке слушателя.


Для начала задумайтесь, что за компульсия такая "желание быть понятым"? Зависимость от кого? Если не будет желающих понять, что делать? Бегать и желать быть понятым? Не ставьте телегу впереди лошади.

Язык говорящего и язык слушателя - не статичны, изменчивы. Если слушатель хочет понять, он старается это сделать. Если слушатель хочет стать говорящим, он имитирует интерес, чтобы рассказать о собственных взглядах. Почему бы просто не говорить сразу, что хочется?

Если у Вас достаточно собеседников, интересующихся Вашим мнением, будете ли Вы объяснять им то, что имеете в виду, или будете пытаться одному-двум из них доказывать, что Вы вовсе не вводите его в заблуждение, применяя слова не так, как ему хочется их слышать?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это примеры индивидуальных переживаний (переживаний живых организмов)


Индивидуальных переживаний - да. При чем здесь переживания живых организмов? Это Вы так слышите существа = организмы. Другие могут не делать подобного тождества. Зачем оно нужно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не лукавьте, Вы итак можете перечислить.


Я спрашиваю у Вас. Без малейшего понятия, что Вы имеете в виду. Если Вы не можете перечислить, то кто из нас сейчас лукавит?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не понял, что именно Вы мне хотели показать. Я просил показать зарождение жажды, которая повлекла за собой старение и/или смерть. И еще вопрос, "прошлая жизнь" это "первая из трех жизней"?


Вас интересует зарождение жажды или как жажда приводит к старению-смерти? Это, кстати, один термин, а не два. Старение-и-смерть. Одно неизбежное следствие рождения. 

Прошлая жизнь - это прошлая жизнь. Будущая жизнь - это будущая жизнь. Всего их три бесчисленных кальпы рождений, что Вы хотите посчитать как первая, вторая и третья? Ни одна из них ни первая, ни вторая и ни третья. Только прошлая, эта и следующая.

----------


## Pavel

> Если у Вас достаточно собеседников, интересующихся Вашим мнением, будете ли Вы объяснять им то, что имеете в виду,.. ?


Да, конечно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, конечно.


Вот я и объясняю желающим. Без претензий и амбиций объяснить всё и всем

----------

Pavel (02.03.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Индивидуальных переживаний - да. При чем здесь переживания живых организмов? Это Вы так слышите существа = организмы. Другие могут не делать подобного тождества. Зачем оно нужно?


Извините, но Вы переворачиваете с ног на голову. Я ничего не разделяю и не разграничиваю, никаких дополнительных сущностей в буддийском контексте не ввожу. А потому живое существо тождественно в буддийском контексте живому организму. А вот Вы вводите к употребимому в буддийских текстах понятию живого существа дополнительное понятие живого организма и раз за разом от всех просите внимательного к этому отношения, чтобы не путать эти два понятия, ибо они по сути разные вещи. Где это в поучениях Будды Вы находите такое различение на существа и организмы, да еще и с толкованием, что есть в одном, чего нет в другом? Не мне следовало бы доказывать отсутствие такого различения, а тому, кто это различение провозглашает как существующее в буддизме. Такова традиционная логика доказательств.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот Вы о чем  Собственно мое утверждение и обозначало лишь то, что ПС не относится к трем произвольным последовательным моментам сознания.


Так разве, опять-таки, кто-то здесь утверждал, будто ПС относится к трем произвольным последовательным моментам сознания? Уж не говоря о том, что последовательные три (или более момента) сознания не могут быть произвольными... Ну, не суть.

Перейдём ко второму Вашему утверждению: "*в последовательных моментах сознания жажда порождает неведение*".

Вот цитата из той самой статьи:



> Именно камма и жажда - *под влиянием невежества* - являются теми силами, которые толкают поток сознания в новую жизнь.


Да и всюду там по тексту говорится об авидье как ключевом звене ПС.
Если полагаете, что это не так, -- приведите тот фрагмент статьи, из которого, на Ваш взгляд, следует порождение неведения жаждой, а не наоборот?

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, так где же, интересно, Вы находите подтверждение тому, что когда в сутрах говорится о существах, речь идет именно об организмах?  :Smilie: 
Что такое организм в Вашем понимании? Просто расскажите. Никто от Будды не слышал ни слова "существо", ни слово "организм". Мы сейчас говорим о нашем понимании того, что монахи и миряне услышали от Будды, запомнили и записали. Я говорю о том, что слова "существо" и "организм" используются современными людьми во множестве разных контекстов. Они никак не тождественны тем словам, которые употреблял Будда. 

В конечном итоге, мне не очень важно, какое будет использовано слово, вполне достаточно, чтобы было ясно, о чем идет речь. Если Вас устраивает сочетание "пять совокупностей" и мы оба понимаем, что входит в пять совокупностей и как эти пять совокупностей совозникают, остальное - лирика.

----------


## Pavel

> Вас интересует зарождение жажды или как жажда приводит к старению-смерти? Это, кстати, один термин, а не два. Старение-и-смерть. Одно неизбежное следствие рождения.


Меня интересовало. в какой жизни зародилась та жажда, которая привела к старению и та жажда. которая привела к смерти. О том, что старение-смерть это один термин, я слышу впервые.




> Прошлая жизнь - это прошлая жизнь. Будущая жизнь - это будущая жизнь. Всего их три бесчисленных кальпы рождений, что Вы хотите посчитать как первая, вторая и третья?


 Не я их посчитал, а Вы. Вы назвали их тремя жизнями, а не я. Но, похоже вопрос уже не стоит, раз речь идет лишь о трех восприятиях жизни как прошлой, настоящей и будущей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Перейдём ко второму Вашему утверждению: "*в последовательных моментах сознания жажда порождает неведение*".
> 
> Вот цитата из той самой статьи:
> 
> Да и всюду там по тексту говорится об авидье как ключевом звене ПС.
> Если полагаете, что это не так, -- приведите тот фрагмент статьи, из которого, на Ваш взгляд, следует порождение неведения жаждой, а не наоборот?


О взаимопорождении неведения жаждой, а жажды неведением я читал в других источниках. Но что это была за сутта я точно не помню. Если встретится снова, я запомню и приведу конкретный пример. Может быть кто-то помнит и может дать ссылку прямо сейчас. Для меня вполне достаточно того, что я подтверждаю возникновение того, что поднимаю под неведением одновременно с возникновением того, что понимаю под жаждой, поэтому я согласен с прочитанным и утверждаю это свободно и уверенно.

----------


## Pavel

> В конечном итоге, мне не очень важно, какое будет использовано слово, вполне достаточно, чтобы было ясно, о чем идет речь.


Но ведете себя именно Вы так, как если бы для Вас было важно. чтобы все не путали организмы с существами. Да, в буддизме идет речь о пяти совокупностях, что и зовется живыми существами. К сожалению, традиции русского языка не позволяют использовать словосочетание "живые индивидуальности", но по смыслу оно бы лучше соответствовало тому, что в буддизме подразумевается под теми, кто переживает страдание, о ком 4БИ. Живые организмы в современном понимании этого словосочетания так же лучше соответствуют буддийским представлениям, согласно которым все их многообразие подобно зоологической классификации разбивается на несколько более крупных категории (локи). Согласно этой классификации основной упор по разбиению делается на особенностях физиологического характера, обусловленных "средой обитания". Никаких особых различий между всеми типами живых существ (организмов) на уровне нама не делается. Дхамма едина для всех, природа организации существ не меняет ничего для понимания Дхаммы.

----------


## Good

> О взаимопорождении неведения жаждой, а жажды неведением я читал в других источниках. Но что это была за сутта я точно не помню. Если встретится снова, я запомню и приведу конкретный пример. Может быть кто-то помнит и может дать ссылку прямо сейчас. Для меня вполне достаточно того, что я подтверждаю возникновение того, что поднимаю под неведением одновременно с возникновением того, что понимаю под жаждой, поэтому я согласен с прочитанным и утверждаю это свободно и уверенно.


Возможно, это Сутра рисового ростка
http://www.rc-svatan.ru/buddism/classic/Rice.pdf

----------


## Won Soeng

> Возможно, это Сутра рисового ростка
> http://www.rc-svatan.ru/buddism/classic/Rice.pdf


Нет, эту сутру я еще не читал.
В той сутре было о нескольких способах объяснения и Шарипутра объяснял их. Она была из палийского канона.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для меня вполне достаточно того, что я подтверждаю возникновение того, что поднимаю под неведением одновременно с возникновением того, что понимаю под жаждой, поэтому я согласен с прочитанным...


Для самого себя кому-то может быть достаточно подтверждения им самим чего угодно, _понятого на свой лад_ из когда-то где-то прочитанного. Однако и это, как полагаю, обычно происходит в силу той самой авидьи, лишь устранением которой и достигаются и избавление от жажды и освобождение.
Кроме того, утверждение "возникновение того, что поднимаю под неведением *одновременно с возникновением* того, что понимаю под жаждой" отличается по своему смыслу от первоначально выдвинутого Вами ошибочного категоричного утверждения "жажда *порождает* неведение".
То же относится и к третьему из Ваших утверждений: "когда нет жажды, не возникает и неведение"...



> ... и утверждаю это *свободно* и уверенно.


Забавно слышать такую самоуверенную декларацию от автора, столь же твёрдо, свободно и уверенно заявившего ранее:



> Нет ни одного необусловленного порыва. Совсем. Это значит, что нет никакой вовсе свободы воли. Ни в одном моменте сознания, даже тени.


Но согласен, что каждый из нас совершенно свободен... в пределах собственных омрачений. : ) Просто улыбка, не берите в голову.

Теперь о чётвёртом из пяти Ваших утверждений: "*татхагата - анатта*".
Возражение простое: понятие анатта (т.е. "бессамостность", а точнее -- "обусловленность существования") может быть истинным по отношению к любому существу (явлению, процессу и т.д.), кроме ничем не обусловленного, полностью освобождённого от неведения, страданий и кармы Татхагаты.

----------


## Dron

> Нет,* материя это лишь часть феноменов моментов сознания*, четыре стихии, лишь часть совокупности рупа. Как же феномены сознания могут быть обусловлены исключительно материей? Если припомните конкретные слова, которые заставили Вас подумать о том, что я придерживаюсь подобной точки зрения, я объясню, что именно в них имелось в виду.


ясно, а выделенная фраза ведет ли к отрицанию плотности, например, существующей без восприятия этой плотности?

----------


## AlexТ

> Разве здесь сказано о трёх жизнях, а не о трёх периодах времени (прошлое, настоящее, будущее)?


О трех жизнях так как рождение указывается в 2х местах

А) Между санкхара и виннана в новои жизни
Б) Между бхава и джати.


До А, одна жизнь.  Между А и Б  другая жизнь.  После Б, третья жизнь.


Конечно активные звенья (как Авиджа) могут действовать и сейчас.  Факторы повторяются и сейчас.

----------

Won Soeng (02.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> О трех жизнях так как рождение указывается в 2х местах
> 
> А) Между санкхара и виннана в новои жизни
> Б) Между бхава и джати.
> 
> До А, одна жизнь.  Между А и Б  другая жизнь.  После Б, третья жизнь.
> 
> Конечно активные звенья (как Авиджа) могут действовать и сейчас.  Факторы повторяются и сейчас.


Там нет ни слова о *жизни* прежней, как и ни слова о *жизни* будущей.
Речь в этом фрагменте, как вижу и понимаю сам, идёт о всей совокупности кармы, безначально (т.е. во всём множестве жизней ) накопленной ранее и накапливаемой в этой жизни
Так откуда взялся Ваш вывод о том, будто речь идёт *лишь об одной* предшествующей жизни и *лишь одной* следующей?

----------


## AlexТ

> Там нет ни слова о *жизни* прежней, как и ни слова о *жизни* будущей.
> Речь в этом фрагменте, как вижу и понимаю сам, идёт о всей совокупности кармы, безначально (т.е. во всём множестве жизней ) накопленной ранее и накапливаемой в этой жизни
> Так откуда взялся Ваш вывод о том, будто речь идёт *лишь об одной* предшествующей жизни и *лишь одной* следующей?


Рождение, это новая жизнь.



Насчет сутт:
Есть намеки на то что ПС говорит о 3х жизнях.

Например:
В ДН15  одна жизнь начинается с   виннана-намарупа




> If consciousness were not to descend into the mother's womb, would name-and-form take shape in the womb?"
> 
> "If, after descending into the womb, consciousness were to depart, would name-and-form be produced for this world?"
> "No, lord."
> ...
> "Thus this is a cause, this is a reason, this is an origination, this is a requisite condition for name-and-form, i.e., consciousness."
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...15.0.than.html



To есть  не только  джати это рождение. Но виннана+намарупа так же.

Две точки рождения  в ПС,  виннана (которая "подерживает" намарупа) и  джати   = 3 жизни.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Рождение, это новая жизнь.


Разве новая жизнь обусловливается кармой *лишь одной* (как следует из Вашего утверждения) предшествующей жизни, а не всей совокупностью кармы (из которой при новом рождении срабатывают те или иные её "компоненты")?



> Насчет сутт:
> Есть намеки на то что ПС говорит о 3х жизнях.


Намёки, толкуемые кем-то согласно неким своим догадкам/предположениям, -- не аргумент.
Либо в суттах где-то ясно сказано, что ПС описывает только три жизни (такое утверждение, на мой взгляд, это явное заблуждение), а не всю совокупность вращения в колесе сансары, либо это -- Ваши личные домыслы.

----------


## AlexТ

> Разве новая жизнь обусловливается кармой *лишь одной* (как следует из Вашего утверждения) предшествующей жизни,


Сознание (виннана как relinking-consciousness) в эмбрионе зависит от санкхары в прошлой жизни которая обусловлила это сознание.





> а не всей совокупностью кармы (из которой при новом рождении срабатывают те или иные её "компоненты")?


Не знаю если та санкхара  совокупность всей каммы, или только часть ее. 
Наверное только часть ее в момент смерти.





> Намёки, толкуемые кем-то согласно неким своим догадкам/предположениям, -- не аргумент.
> Либо в суттах где-то ясно сказано, что ПС описывает только три жизни


В ДН15 ясно говорится о том что 3й фактор (виннана) это необходимое условие для зарождения и подерживания этой жизни. А джати это в следующей. 


Причина для того что я сказал "намек" это потомучто сутты  не говорят конкретно "есть 3 жизни, где жизнь #1 это  1-2 факторы ПС, настоящая жизь 3-10, а будущая 11-12).  Но такой смысл есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ясно, а выделенная фраза ведет ли к отрицанию плотности, например, существующей без восприятия этой плотности?


что такое "отрицание плотности, ..., существующей без восприятия этой плотности?"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Причина для того что я сказал "намек" это потомучто сутты  не говорят конкретно "есть 3 жизни, где жизнь #1 это  1-2 факторы ПС, настоящая жизь 3-10, а будущая 11-12).  Но такой смысл есть.


Потому и полагаю, что этот узкий смысл, *сводящий всю ПС к трём жизням*, вычленен оттуда Вами.

----------


## AlexТ

> Потому и полагаю, что этот узкий смысл, *сводящий всю ПС к трём жизням*, вычленен оттуда Вами.


Сведение всей ПС к трём жизням это метод обьяснения Будды.  Конечно авиджа и санкхара присутствует и в этой жизни также.  Все звенья ПС также происходят в одной жизни.

----------


## Dron

> что такое "отрицание плотности, ..., существующей без восприятия этой плотности?"


 


> материя это лишь часть феноменов моментов сознания


материя- то что обладает плотностью, цветом и т.д., либо материя это и есть плотность, цвет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сведение всей ПС к трём жизням это метод обьяснения Будды.


Там, повторю ещё раз, нет ничего о трёх жизнях, а есть лишь то, что Вы читаете как намёки на это.
По мне, приписывать свои проекции Будде -- рисковое занятие...  Но почему нет, если Вам здесь и сейчас так удобнее?

----------


## Won Soeng

> материя- то что обладает плотностью, цветом и т.д., либо материя это и есть плотность, цвет?


Четыре стихии - земля, огонь, вода, воздух.

----------


## Dron

> Нет, материя это лишь часть феноменов моментов сознания, четыре стихии, лишь часть совокупности рупа


элементы - осознаваемое, но осознаваемое элементами не исчерпывается?

----------


## Pavel

> Четыре стихии - земля, огонь, вода, воздух.


А к какой из 4-х стихий относится H2SO4 или C2H5OH ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А к какой из 4-х стихий относится H2SO4 или C2H5OH ?


Все четыре стихии.

----------


## Pavel

> Все четыре стихии.


А есть что-нибудь, что относится только к одной из стихий?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А есть что-нибудь, что относится только к одной из стихий?


В мире людей - вряд ли.

----------

